# B'desh steps up troops deployment on Myanmar border amid row



## Spring Onion

*B'desh steps up troops deployment on Myanmar border amid row*

Dhaka, October 07, 2009
First Published: 20:20 IST(7/10/2009)
Last Updated: 20:23 IST(7/10/2009) 




Amid growing diplomatic tension between Bangladesh and Myanmar, Dhaka has reinforced troops deployment along the border with its eastern neighbour as it protested against erecting of a border fence by Yangon.

The border guard Bangladesh Rifles has cancelled all but essential leaves as tension mounted along the Naikhyangchhari border in Bandarban after Myanmar resumed border fencing on Friday. Myanmar also reinforced army deployment on its side of the border.

The Home Ministry asked the Director General of the Bangladesh Rifles to keep their forces "on alert" along the border.

"Troop deployment in the border has been reinforced and all but essential leaves of BDR personnel have been cancelled," Major General Mohammad Mainul Islam, Director General of the Bangladesh Rifles, was quoted as saying by the New Age newspaper on Wednesday.

Islam said BDR troops had been deployed along sensitive areas in the border and other preparation had also been made.

Dhaka may need to resume diplomatic efforts to stop intrusion of Myanmar citizens into the Bangladesh territory seeking shelter or employment, a home ministry official said, adding intrusion into Bangladesh was damaging the country's overseas labour market and reputation of its workers.

"Most of the illegal migrant workers, including boatmen in Coxs Bazar, Bandarban and other places along the Bangladesh coast are Myanmar citizens," a source said, quoting an intelligence agency report
B'desh steps up troops deployment on Myanmar border amid row- Hindustan Times


----------



## mijanur

lets hav a blast


----------



## Sprint

mijanur said:


> lets hav a blast



Couldn't get it please explain.............


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

Jana said:


> *B'desh steps up troops deployment on Myanmar border amid row*
> 
> Dhaka, October 07, 2009
> First Published: 20:20 IST(7/10/2009)
> Last Updated: 20:23 IST(7/10/2009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid growing diplomatic tension between Bangladesh and Myanmar, Dhaka has reinforced troops deployment along the border with its eastern neighbour as it protested against erecting of a border fence by Yangon.
> 
> The border guard Bangladesh Rifles has cancelled all but essential leaves as tension mounted along the Naikhyangchhari border in Bandarban after Myanmar resumed border fencing on Friday. Myanmar also reinforced army deployment on its side of the border.
> 
> The Home Ministry asked the Director General of the Bangladesh Rifles to keep their forces "on alert" along the border.
> 
> "Troop deployment in the border has been reinforced and all but essential leaves of BDR personnel have been cancelled," Major General Mohammad Mainul Islam, Director General of the Bangladesh Rifles, was quoted as saying by the New Age newspaper on Wednesday.
> 
> Islam said BDR troops had been deployed along sensitive areas in the border and other preparation had also been made.
> 
> Dhaka may need to resume diplomatic efforts to stop intrusion of Myanmar citizens into the Bangladesh territory seeking shelter or employment, a home ministry official said, adding intrusion into Bangladesh was damaging the country's overseas labour market and reputation of its workers.
> 
> "Most of the illegal migrant workers, including boatmen in Cox&#8217;s Bazar, Bandarban and other places along the Bangladesh coast are Myanmar citizens," a source said, quoting an intelligence agency report
> B'desh steps up troops deployment on Myanmar border amid row- Hindustan Times[/QUOTE
> 
> sir
> can you tell me if both countrys in war then what happen plz tell me in detail in the light of militry poin of view thank's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

There will not be any war with Mayanmar as they dont have gutts for it. They are just too scared now and trying to build all kind of military installation on and around the border whereas Bangladesh just put some more BDR personnel to observe the situation.


----------



## mijanur

Sprint said:


> Couldn't get it please explain.............





iajdani said:


> There will not be any war with Mayanmar as they dont have gutts for it. They are just too scared now and trying to build all kind of military installation on and around the border whereas Bangladesh just put some more BDR personnel to observe the situation.



sprint i was gonna say abt a war but as iajdani said there 2 scared


----------



## alirulesall123

That's funny, India is building a fence to keep Bangladeshis out, and BD is building a fence to keep Myanmaris out


----------



## DesiGuy

alirulesall123 said:


> That's funny, India is building a fence to keep Bangladeshis out, and BD is building a fence to keep Myanmaris out



Why do you guys always try to flame anything that has to do with India?


----------



## alirulesall123

DesiGuy said:


> Why do you guys always try to flame anything that has to do with India?



I wasn't even flaming India, i was just stating the irony of the situation. God, nobody can even joke around you Indians, you guys are so oversensitive


----------



## eastwatch

Jana said:


> *B'desh steps up troops deployment on Myanmar border amid row*
> Dhaka, October 07, 2009


Bangladesh has been protesting all along that Burma cannot erect its fence at 150 feet from the border, it must be 150 m by international law. About two months ago, Gen. Mainul Islam told the news reporters that BD would not tolerate this violation of law.

Since Burmese junta does not care about relationship with BD, therefore, the latter has every right to defend it from this kind of aggression. I hope, with this issue at hand, BDR will come back to its original shape, i.e, the fearless defender of our faith and border.


----------



## eastwatch

DesiGuy said:


> Why do you guys always try to flame anything that has to do with India?


No, Burma is putting the fence, but it is only 150 feet away from the border, which is against the international law. It should be 150m away. In fact, BD needs fence of its own, but the govt so far has not come out with one. As a result, there are many infiltration of Muslim Burmese citizens into BD. The total is 500,000 or more.


----------



## eastwatch

Sprint said:


> Couldn't get it please explain.............


Oh, he is talking about imposing a fight on Burma.


----------



## mijanur

chek this out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Myanmar Border*
Govt mobilises troops
Hasan Jahid Tusher and M Abul Kalam Azad

Bangladesh has reinforced its troops along the border with Myanmar as tension went high following repeated provocative acts by the latter's military forces including violation of international border and illegal construction of barbed-wire fences along the frontier.

*Highly-placed sources in the government said the reinforcement was required as the Myanmar military junta deployed huge troops with heavy weapons within five kilometres of the border and many of them frequently intruded into Bangladesh territory, added the sources.
*
*Bangladesh in the past always resolved all disputes with its neighbours through bilateral discussion but this time the authorities had taken it seriously and they are taking steps accordingly, said the sources.
*
The tension ran high as *Myanmar troops fired several shots* towards Bangladesh territory, witnesses said.

Paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles were kept on high alert yesterday along the Bangladesh-Myanmar border.

*"Myanmar troops intruded into Bangladesh territory several times which is a serious threat to country's security,"* said *an armed forces division report submitted to the government with its recommendations.*

*A group of Myanmar troops from engineering corps of its Medaik camp trespassed into Bangladesh territory to gather information about Bangladesh on September 29, the report said, adding that after the intrusion Bangladesh army was put on high alert there.*

*In recent years and months, Myanmar authorities have constructed new roads, military war obstacles including bunkers along the borders, renovated a nearby airport and started fencing the border as part of its provocative activities.*

Myanmar has already constructed 42-kilometre long road and 9-kilometre war obstacles for its troops and set up concrete pillars on a 10-kilometre area along the border.

Bangladesh has protested Myanmar's such provocative acts time and again but the military junta did not pay any heed, sources in the foreign ministry told The Daily Star.

*Sources said the Myanmar junta had renovated and expanded Sittwe Airport known as Arakan Airport and started flying aircraft for military exercise from there two to three days back which also increased tension on the Bangladesh side.*

They added that the airport had remained abandoned for military aircrafts since the Second World War and a few small civil aircrafts used to fly from it.

*"Myanmar has been making all-out preparations keeping in view Bangladesh,"* said a senior government official not authorised to talk to media.

Foreign ministry officials said Bangladesh has repeatedly requested Myanmar authorities to stop such provocations but they showed no restraint.

*Following fresh tension, an army brigade has been moved to Fashiakhali of Ramu to closely monitor the activities of Myanmar troops. Police, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and Ansar members were also increased in the bordering region over the past few days.*

"Extra soldiers were also deployed in some bordering upazilas of Khagrachhari, Bandarban and Cox's Bazar districts," Home Secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikder told The Daily Star yesterday, adding that the government is seriously concerned over the recent events on the border.

Our Bandarban correspondent Monirul Islam Monu adds: Bangladesh troops have been kept on high alert at Naikhhongchhari upazila in Bandarban and Hnila and Damdamia in Cox's Bazar district bordering Myanmar after the fresh tension.

*Different unconfirmed sources said, in recent times 13 fighter planes were positioned at Sittwe Airport and 12 war ships anchored in the two rivers of Myanmar.*

In November last year, Myanmar warships entered into Bangladesh maritime boundary to guard its exploration vessels, fomenting enormous tension between the two countries as both the countries mobilised their troops on the borders.

Myanmar had to withdraw the warships and the oil and gas exploration rigs as Bangladesh initiated both bilateral and international negotiations to resolve the crisis peacefully.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

The facts are very worrying for Bangladesh,and its good to see that the Bangladesh Military have not ignored the possibility of a possible Burmese attack.Now its quite clear to us that Burma can not be trusted,at least not the Junta.So we should talk to them in the language they understand best.I don't think they are up for negotiation,otherwise they wouldn't be provoking us for a fight.

A democratic Burma is priority for peace in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

iajdani what is the role of India in all this ?


I mean how do you see Indian involvement whatsoever it is ?


----------



## TopCat

Bangladesh should work with Thailand to jointly attack Junta regime and bring about changes in the government. Uncle SAM will be more than happy to get involved once Thais are involved.


----------



## TopCat

Jana said:


> iajdani what is the role of India in all this ?
> 
> 
> I mean how do you see Indian involvement whatsoever it is ?



Hmm not sure about India. May be they will try to stay neutral. I am more worried about Chinese. They will not let a full scale war break out. But at the end I belive chinese will side BD as Myanmar is always a liability to any country. Few days ago chinese had the similar situation in their side of the border and large scale refugee crossed to china. China had to intervene and flex some muscle.


----------



## Spring Onion

iajdani said:


> Hmm not sure about India. May be they will try to stay neutral. I am more worried about Chinese. They will not let a full scale war break out. But at the end I belive chinese will side BD as Myanmar is always a liability to any country. Few days ago chinese had the similar situation in their side of the border and large scale refugee crossed to china. China had to intervene and flex some muscle.



Hmmm but what is giving so much liberty to Myanmar against BD?


I mean its time this issue must be resolved through UN or some other platform


----------



## TopCat

Jana said:


> Hmmm but what is giving so much liberty to Myanmar against BD?
> 
> 
> I mean its time this issue must be resolved through UN or some other platform



Well burmese were preparing for it for quite some time as they took the last incidence as a insult on their face. But government has changed in Dhaka and our foreign minister personally gone to Rengoon to improve and normalize the relationship. But Junta dont understand this kind of gesture neither do they understand the implication of government change.

In the meantime BD just leased out the block to American companies with a pre condition that they will not explore in the disputed teritorry. India did understand the later clause and remained silent but Burmese did not and they are waiting to show some pay back this time. Today Bangladesh just raised Manadatory aribitration to UN. 
Things are getting more interesting now.


----------



## Iggy

iajdani said:


> Hmm not sure about India. May be they will try to stay neutral. I am more worried about Chinese. They will not let a full scale war break out. But at the end I belive chinese will side BD as Myanmar is always a liability to any country. Few days ago chinese had the similar situation in their side of the border and large scale refugee crossed to china. China had to intervene and flex some muscle.



I think China won take your side when a war broke out..because Myanmar is an important ally for China to counter India treat and also China leased Coco Islands from Myanmar to install listening posts..and the regime in Myanmar is suitable for Chinese interest in Bay of Bengal..I think a war between Bangladesh and Myanmar will be causing serious problem for China so she wil try to prevent it


----------



## eastwatch

Jana said:


> iajdani what is the role of India in all this ?
> 
> I mean how do you see Indian involvement whatsoever it is ?


In a hypothetical situation, if a war breaks out between BD and Burma and USA finds an excuse to side with BD, and BD keeps on taking Burmese territories, it is highly possible that the Chinese will side with Burma to safeguard its vital interest in that country.

If, by any chance in a worst case scenerio, China moves its troops to south in Burma, then by the law of war Indian forces in the NE will move to Burmese north to block Chinese troop movement. When India does this, BD will certainly open its borders for the transit of Indian troops and arms over its land and to Indian NE.

I am not an war expert, but I think it may happen, although I do not like this prospect. In that case, there will be a regional war. We are a very small country, but when we had been fighting Pakistan in 1971 and India intervened with its troops, USA asked the Chinese to attack Indian NE. USA promised China that it will keep USSR at bay with its NUCLEAR option. What a dangerous situation it could have been!

Only because of heavy snowfall in the Himalayas in the December cold of 1971, a regional war was avoided. International politics is very dangerous. Every country shows its ego. I hope, the Burmese Junta will come to its sense and remove its troops from the BD border. I also wish a heavy snowfall (?) in the BD-Burma border, hoping this on the changes of weather pattern in recent years.

Someone in this forum posted the movement of US Pacific fleet about 10 days ago. It is now in the Bay of Bengal. Who knows for what purpose they are here. Even in last year's showdown with Burma, there was a sudden (?) arrival of an US naval ship in Chittagong. Are there mutual relationships among these events?


----------



## HK-47

okay,so I am seeing a Korean War type of a situation here.
what have we got there?The 24 Infantry Division right,the largest combat formation in the army?


----------



## DbnReaper

Burma is too strong for Bangladesh. It will eat up Bangladesh for breakfast. Burmese army is 5 times stronger than Bangladesh army. Hopefully US will stay out of this one and let the Asians go to war. Would be great to see India supporting Bangladesh and Pakistan and China supporting Burma and all these countries perhaps going to war. At least the news channels would be worthwhile watching again.


----------



## TopCat

DbnReaper said:


> Burma is too strong for Bangladesh. It will eat up Bangladesh for breakfast. Burmese army is 5 times stronger than Bangladesh army. Hopefully US will stay out of this one and let the Asians go to war. Would be great to see India supporting Bangladesh and Pakistan and China supporting Burma and all these countries perhaps going to war. At least the news channels would be worthwhile watching again.



Keep up your wet dream dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kidoman

I dont get it man..why the hell does BD protest all the time when India and Myanmmar erect barb wire???
Wats their problem???
Do They want that they keep on sending their people to us and we should not do anything about it?
Its our land ,its our money.who the hell are they to protest?

Anyways myanmmar will hammer them if they enter into a war with them.


----------



## DbnReaper

kidoman said:


> I dont get it man..why the hell does BD protest all the time when India and Myanmmar erect barb wire???
> Wats their problem???
> Do They want that they keep on sending their people to us and we should not do anything about it?
> Its our land ,its our money.who the hell are they to protest?
> 
> Anyways myanmmar will hammer them if they enter into a war with them.



Are you Indian? You must be to post such a ridiculous reply. No wonder the moghuls ruled you for a thousand years  The Bangladesh people have the right to protest when you put up barbed wire fences. Would you put up barbed wire fences on the border with China?  Why? Because they would whip your butt. Would you put up barbed wire fences on the border with Pakistan ?  Why? Because they would whip your butt. But poor little weak Bangladesh is the only nation you can push around  Inter region freedom to cross borders creates healthier economies. If Pakistani trained terrorists did not cross into Kashmir , your country would not require such a large military in Kashmir and many more of your billions of people would be unemployed due to the army not recruiting. Now get together a petition and demand of your government to remove those barbed wires and to stop pushing Bangladesh around  Oh and whilst you are at it, also sign a petition to ask your government to stop exporting Indians to South Africa. We have enough of the 1860s settlers here. Or else we maybe forced to prevent them from travelling on 1st class carriages again


----------



## eastwatch

DbnReaper said:


> Burma is too strong for Bangladesh. It will eat up Bangladesh for breakfast. Burmese army is 5 times stronger than Bangladesh army. Hopefully US will stay out of this one and let the Asians go to war. Would be great to see India supporting Bangladesh and Pakistan and China supporting Burma and all these countries perhaps going to war. At least the news channels would be worthwhile watching again.


Eat up an army with only a bigger number and more weapons is not logical. I have not heard any such outcome in a war. Perhaps, the kind of training our troops have will give us a win in a limited conflict.


----------



## DbnReaper

eastwatch said:


> Eat up an army with only a bigger number and more weapons is not logical. I have not heard any such outcome in a war. Perhaps, the kind of training our troops have will give us a win in a limited conflict.



There can be no "limited" conflict if Bangladesh goes to war with Burma. Bangladesh has an elected government which has to respond to its nation when the bodybags of soldiers start piling up. Political stress will play into military decisions. Burma has a military juanta which is not accountable to its people. No political stress and pure wildcat strikes on their part with no regard to losses sustained. Will be similar to our apartheid day strikes against Angola when I served in the army. On that basis I made the suggestion that the large Burmese army will eat up the Bangladeshi army.


----------



## leonblack08

kidoman said:


> I dont get it man..why the hell does BD protest all the time when India and Myanmmar erect barb wire???
> Wats their problem???
> Do They want that they keep on sending their people to us and we should not do anything about it?
> Its our land ,its our money.who the hell are they to protest?
> 
> Anyways myanmmar will hammer them if they enter into a war with them.



When people don't have knowledge about International law about bordering fences and no knowledge of the scenario,they tend to ask *stupid* question like this.

And about Burma,the report above showed clearly that the Burmese army engineers intruded our territory.So what are we supposed to do?eat lollipops?


----------



## mijanur

kidoman said:


> I dont get it man..why the hell does BD protest all the time when India and Myanmmar erect barb wire???
> Wats their problem???
> Do They want that they keep on sending their people to us and we should not do anything about it?
> Its our land ,its our money.who the hell are they to protest?
> 
> *Anyways myanmmar will hammer them if they enter into a war with* them.



u made me laugh..hahahhaha thats the funniest joke i hav heard in a very long time,.,...

it doesnt matter hw many soldier they have...its that r they properly trained..i even bet our bdr soldiers can handle them


----------



## mijanur

Bangladesh has reinforced its troops along the border with Myanmar as tension went high following repeated provocative acts by the latter's military forces including violation of international border and illegal construction of barbed-wire fences along the frontier.

Highly-placed sources in the government said the reinforcement was required as the Myanmar military junta deployed huge troops with heavy weapons within five kilometres of the border and many of them frequently intruded into Bangladesh territory, added the sources.

Bangladesh in the past always resolved all disputes with its neighbours through bilateral discussion but this time the authorities had taken it seriously and they are taking steps accordingly, said the sources.

The tension ran high as Myanmar troops fired several shots towards Bangladesh territory, witnesses said.

Paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles were kept on high alert yesterday along the Bangladesh-Myanmar border.

"Myanmar troops intruded into Bangladesh territory several times which is a serious threat to country's security," said an armed forces division report submitted to the government with its recommendations.

A group of Myanmar troops from engineering corps of its Medaik camp trespassed into Bangladesh territory to gather information about Bangladesh on September 29, the report said, adding that after the intrusion Bangladesh army was put on high alert there.

In recent years and months, Myanmar authorities have constructed new roads, military war obstacles including bunkers along the borders, renovated a nearby airport and started fencing the border as part of its provocative activities.

Myanmar has already constructed 42-kilometre long road and 9-kilometre war obstacles for its troops and set up concrete pillars on a 10-kilometre area along the border.

Bangladesh has protested Myanmar's such provocative acts time and again but the military junta did not pay any heed, sources in the foreign ministry told The Daily Star.

Sources said the Myanmar junta had renovated and expanded Sittwe Airport known as Arakan Airport and started flying aircraft for military exercise from there two to three days back which also increased tension on the Bangladesh side.

They added that the airport had remained abandoned for military aircrafts since the Second World War and a few small civil aircrafts used to fly from it.

"Myanmar has been making all-out preparations keeping in view Bangladesh," said a senior government official not authorised to talk to media.

Foreign ministry officials said Bangladesh has repeatedly requested Myanmar authorities to stop such provocations but they showed no restraint.

Following fresh tension, an army brigade has been moved to Fashiakhali of Ramu to closely monitor the activities of Myanmar troops. Police, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and Ansar members were also increased in the bordering region over the past few days.

"Extra soldiers were also deployed in some bordering upazilas of Khagrachhari, Bandarban and Cox's Bazar districts," Home Secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikder told The Daily Star yesterday, adding that the government is seriously concerned over the recent events on the border.

Our Bandarban correspondent Monirul Islam Monu adds: Bangladesh troops have been kept on high alert at Naikhhongchhari upazila in Bandarban and Hnila and Damdamia in Cox's Bazar district bordering Myanmar after the fresh tension.

Different unconfirmed sources said, in recent times 13 fighter planes were positioned at Sittwe Airport and 12 war ships anchored in the two rivers of Myanmar.

In November last year, Myanmar warships entered into Bangladesh maritime boundary to guard its exploration vessels, fomenting enormous tension between the two countries as both the countries mobilised their troops on the borders.

Myanmar had to withdraw the warships and the oil and gas exploration rigs as Bangladesh initiated both bilateral and international negotiations to resolve the crisis peacefully.


bangladesh putting heavy weapons in the border nw


----------



## HK-47

> Originally Posted by kidoman View Post
> I dont get it man..why the hell does BD protest all the time when India and Myanmmar erect barb wire???
> Wats their problem???
> Do They want that they keep on sending their people to us and we should not do anything about it?
> Its our land ,its our money.who the hell are they to protest?
> 
> Anyways myanmmar will hammer them if they enter into a war with them.


Hypocrisy at its best or should I say at its worst.

BTW how can Burmese engineers get in BD?what were the BDR doing?

personal view:All those saying BD going to get whipped could be right.Never underestimate your enemies.

Let them build their fences.It's time we built ours.


----------



## HK-47

> Bangla-Myanmar Border
> Situation still tense
> Hasan Jahid Tusher
> 
> Tense situation prevails along Bangladesh-Myanmar border as the latter's military forces continue building up its troops with heavy weapons on the frontiers.
> 
> Bangladesh security forces have been kept on high alert along the border, home ministry sources said.
> 
> "We are alert to the developments and will take steps accordingly through discussion," Home Minister Sahara Khatun told The Daily Star yesterday. She said the government is seriously looking into the situation.
> 
> Security and international affairs expert have suggested that the government prepares for both military and diplomatic measurers to face the situation.
> 
> "We should not sit idle and take all necessary measurers immediately," said Prof Imtiaz Ahmed of Dhaka University. Talking to The Daily Star he said the government would have to address the issue with utmost importance in regional and international forums immediately.
> 
> Highly placed sources in the government said the foreign minister is trying to trim down the tension between the two next-door neighbours through bilateral talks.
> 
> The tension grew as the Myanmar military junta deployed huge troops with heavy weapons within five kilometres of the border *and many of them frequently intruded into Bangladesh territory.*
> 
> Sources from borders said this week the Myanmar's military junta had deployed at least five light infantry battalions within five kilometres of border on their side. Bangladesh considers about 50 km land border from 31 to 56 international border pillars as most threatened by the Myanmar forces.
> 
> *Myanmar troops also fired several shots towards Bangladesh territory on Wednesday, sources said.
> *
> Bangladesh reinforced its troops along the border with Myanmar as tension went high following repeated provocative acts by the latter's military forces including violation of international border law and illegal construction of barbed-wire fences along the frontier.
> 
> In recent years and months, Myanmar authorities have constructed new roads, bunkers along the borders, renovated a nearby airport and started fencing the border as part of its provocative activities.
> 
> *Prof Imtiaz opined that it would be tough for Bangladesh to push-back huge number of unregistered Rohingyas to Myanmar if its troops complete constructing barbed wire fence through the two country's border and increases its troops there.*



The Daily Star - Details News

Okay,this is getting tense.They are gearing for another stand off.Any activity in the waters?
a war would be good.Break down the fences and obstacles and push back the rohingyas.


----------



## TopCat

I read in a Burmese news source that BD is building a naval base adjacent to Naf river which is the main reason of the tension to start with. Anybody knows anything about that naval base?


----------



## HK-47

not a naval base but an Air Force base.In Cox's Bazaar.Still doesn't give right to them to intrude into BD territory.How come their engineers were not caught by BDR?or is that a really difficult terrain to work in?


----------



## TopCat

They did not cross the border when BDR was on sight. They sneaked through, but BD civilians are always in high alert and everything is reported immediately.


----------



## HK-47

They should be always on guard.BPs should be increased.BTW,do the Burmese have tanks?Can tanks be operated in the BD-Burma border terrain?


----------



## pmukherjee

DbnReaper said:


> Are you Indian?



I dont know if Kidman is Indian or not? I am, so you can talk to me. Yes India has a fenced border with BD. India also has a fenced border with Pakistan which has been in existance for many years now. India does not have a fenced border with china because, firstly, fencing the most rugged and inhospitable mountain ranges in the world is not viable and secondly, there is no infiltration into India from China so how the hell needs a fence?

Every nation has the right to build a fence to safeguard its interests. It is no big deal. BD has as much right to fence its borders with Myanmar or India for that matter. You may not be aware, but many Pakistanis feel they need a fence along the Durand Line to keep the mischief makers out.

By the way, whether Kidman is Indian or not, what are you? Are you a white (British ancestry or Dutch-Africaaner) or Black? Or a migrant from Asia. From the interest you take in Asian affairs, you may be an Asian migrant or descendant. From the depth of your ignorance you might as well be from the Moon. From your demonstrated anti-Indian sentiments, I classify you as part of a breed that is to be ignored as it is totally ineffective and incompetent, worthy only of contempt.

For an avowed South African, arent you on very thin ice preaching "Inter regional cross border movement". Do you think we are unaware of the quality and nature of the cross border movement happening between SA and Zimbabwe or Namibia or Mozambique? Do you think we dont know the kind of interference and manipulations that SA conducts in the entire central and southern Africa? 

Dont worry about the unemployed in India first feed the millions of your starving blacks.

Whether you are white or black or some shade in between, one thing is for sure, you are a rabid racist. You thought that your slur about Gandhi (first class travel) would go unnoticed and unchallenged? Maybe, you liked it when the whole world sanctioned your nation because of your racism. South Africans were treated with contempt and even your cricket and rugby teams denied visas. Are you aware that some Americans till today keep two passports? Because one group has one of their passports identifying them as Israelis while the others are South Africans and so are not permitted to enter many countries. May be we should petition the government to ban South Africans again as they continue to be the racists their fore fathers were. 

May be you are white after all, that too the Dutch/Africaaner variety.

Yes, certain parts of Kidman's comments were intemperate, (I dont think BD will be a walk over for Myanmar, even with Chinese support) but boy, you went way off the mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pmukherjee

eastwatch said:


> In a hypothetical situation, if a war breaks out between BD and Burma and USA finds an excuse to side with BD, and BD keeps on taking Burmese territories, it is highly possible that the Chinese will side with Burma to safeguard its vital interest in that country.
> 
> If, by any chance in a worst case scenerio, China moves its troops to south in Burma, then by the law of war Indian forces in the NE will move to Burmese north to block Chinese troop movement. When India does this, BD will certainly open its borders for the transit of Indian troops and arms over its land and to Indian NE.
> 
> I am not an war expert, but I think it may happen, although I do not like this prospect. In that case, there will be a regional war. We are a very small country, but when we had been fighting Pakistan in 1971 and India intervened with its troops, USA asked the Chinese to attack Indian NE. USA promised China that it will keep USSR at bay with its NUCLEAR option. What a dangerous situation it could have been!
> 
> Only because of heavy snowfall in the Himalayas in the December cold of 1971, a regional war was avoided. International politics is very dangerous. Every country shows its ego. I hope, the Burmese Junta will come to its sense and remove its troops from the BD border. I also wish a heavy snowfall (?) in the BD-Burma border, hoping this on the changes of weather pattern in recent years.
> 
> Someone in this forum posted the movement of US Pacific fleet about 10 days ago. It is now in the Bay of Bengal. Who knows for what purpose they are here. Even in last year's showdown with Burma, there was a sudden (?) arrival of an US naval ship in Chittagong. Are there mutual relationships among these events?



Eastwatch,

As per info available from open sources, known location of CVN-68 Nimitz is:- 

_"*13Sep-15Sep2009, Indian Ocean*
16Sep-18Sep2009, North Arabian Sea
18Sep2009,
Nimitz CSG relieved Ronald Reagan CSG as CTF-50 
and launched the first sorties 
in support of Operation Enduring Freedom in Afghanistan
*18Sep-06Oct2009, North Arabian Sea*
-------[ Schedule to the decommission ]-----------
FY2024, decommission,
will be replaced by 3rd ship in the CVN-78 class _"

None of the operational US carrier groups (their main stay for power projection) appears to be in the Indian Ocean at this moment, however they have a presence in Diego Garcia, mostly logistics and communication but also long range bombers (B-52, B-1B/B-2) and P-3 Orions, supporting Iraq and Afghanistan. This does not rule out presence of lesser warships in the vicinity ofcourse.


----------



## DbnReaper

pmukherjee said:


> I dont know if Kidman is Indian or not? I am, so you can talk to me. Yes India has a fenced border with BD. India also has a fenced border with Pakistan which has been in existance for many years now. India does not have a fenced border with china because, firstly, fencing the most rugged and inhospitable mountain ranges in the world is not viable and secondly, there is no infiltration into India from China so how the hell needs a fence?
> 
> *Every nation has the right to build a fence to safeguard its interests*. It is no big deal. BD has as much right to fence its borders with Myanmar or India for that matter. You may not be aware, but many Pakistanis feel they need a fence along the Durand Line to keep the mischief makers out.
> 
> *By the way, whether Kidman is Indian or not, what are you?* Are you a white (British ancestry or Dutch-Africaaner) or Black? Or a migrant from Asia. From the interest you take in Asian affairs, you may be an Asian migrant or descendant. From the depth of your ignorance you might as well be from the Moon. From your demonstrated anti-Indian sentiments, I classify you as part of a breed that is to be ignored as it is totally ineffective and incompetent, worthy only of contempt.
> 
> For an avowed South African, arent you on very thin ice preaching "Inter regional cross border movement". Do you think we are unaware of the quality and nature of the cross border movement happening between SA and Zimbabwe or Namibia or Mozambique? Do you think we dont know the kind of interference and manipulations that SA conducts in the entire central and southern Africa?
> 
> Dont worry about the unemployed in India first feed the millions of your starving blacks.
> 
> Whether you are white or black or some shade in between, one thing is for sure, you are a rabid racist. You thought that your slur about Gandhi (first class travel) would go unnoticed and unchallenged? Maybe, you liked it when the whole world sanctioned your nation because of your racism. South Africans were treated with contempt and even your cricket and rugby teams denied visas. Are you aware that some Americans till today keep two passports? Because one group has one of their passports identifying them as Israelis while the others are South Africans and so are not permitted to enter many countries. May be we should petition the government to ban South Africans again as they continue to be the racists their fore fathers were.
> 
> May be you are white after all, that too the Dutch/Africaaner variety.
> 
> Yes, certain parts of Kidman's comments were intemperate, (I dont think BD will be a walk over for Myanmar, even with Chinese support) but boy, you went way off the mark.



Firstly, check on the UNO provisions on fencing a border before making that statement. The UN Charter is quite clear in its approach on that issue. It is nothing short of a human rights issue and to pre-empt a reply to your further statement, human rights is a global issue. Your current Gandhi government would agree with that since they so strongly opposed South Africa in every forum when we had an apartheid government.

Secondly you may classify me as white muslim. My interest in Asian affairs and my reasons for posting on this forum is academical. On that note, why do so many Indians take the trouble to post on a PDF forum. Note that I do not question it but purely muse over it as I defended the right of your countrymen to do so earlier in another thread. 

Cross border manipulations? To call for restrictions on Indian and Chinese business is purely to protect our continent. You complain about Bangladesh nationals flooding your country and economy and hence your right to erect a fence yet cry foul when we call for restrictions on your trade in *our continent???* Should we then erect a fence around our continent?

*South Africa and the remaining sub saharan countries have an open border policy with each other. Apart from the usual customs and crime check security agents posted at the borders, there is no restrictions on civilian inter movement. India should perhaps study our approach towards our poorer neighbours and take a leaf from our book. *

Your remaining comments about my so called racism and anti Indianism shall be ignored with the contempt it deserves. My remarks about Mahatma Gandhi was said in light humour. Years later we learnt to laugh at our errors. Perhaps if you did so there would be less conflict in your continent? 

As for your remaining attacks on SA, I will simply tell you wot I told some other person who tried to level attacks on my country..we are at peace with ourselves and our neighbours. Our so called millions of starving Blacks do not exist and is a figment of your imagination. You are perhaps referring to Zimbabwe which is a sovereign nation independent of SA. Since this is not an African forum but an Asian forum, I shall not elaborate further. As for our sporting restrictions in the past, one wonders about Indian and Australian intent on those fronts since we so often whip them at their national games, namely cricket and rugby respectively now that we are back in the fold


----------



## idune

DR thats how typical indians response, they will tell anything to cover indian wrongdoing that goes against int'l norm.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> DR thats how typical indians response, they will tell anything to cover indian wrongdoing that goes against int'l norm.



Please refrain from sweeping comments about how Indians respond. Every one is an individual and thinks on his own. It is not that their brains are interlinked DIGITALLY (not by telepathy?). Many would appreciate if you give a point by point answer to pmukherjee, so that we can enjoy and learn. It is a discussion forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

DbnReaper said:


> Are you Indian? You must be to post such a ridiculous reply. No wonder the moghuls ruled you for a thousand years  The Bangladesh people have the right to protest when you put up barbed wire fences. Would you put up barbed wire fences on the border with China?  Why? Because they would whip your butt. Would you put up barbed wire fences on the border with Pakistan ?  Why? Because they would whip your butt. But poor little weak Bangladesh is the only nation you can push around  Inter region freedom to cross borders creates healthier economies. If Pakistani trained terrorists did not cross into Kashmir , your country would not require such a large military in Kashmir and many more of your billions of people would be unemployed due to the army not recruiting. Now get together a petition and demand of your government to remove those barbed wires and to stop pushing Bangladesh around  Oh and whilst you are at it, also sign a petition to ask your government to stop exporting Indians to South Africa. We have enough of the 1860s settlers here. Or else we maybe forced to prevent them from travelling on 1st class carriages again



Racist like you are a shame to that wonderful country you represent


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> Racist like you are a shame to that wonderful country you represent



Would you mind telling us exactly which part of the statement made by DbnReaper proves that he is a racist. He claimed himself to be a white South African, but Muslim. But, he was telling about the way you have erected barbed wire fences along the border with only BD in order to humiliate it.

You have been doing all these nasty things after knowing that BD response would be meek only because of its weak state of economy and military. But, do not worry, we are keeping all the records very carefully. A time will surely come when we will be repaying all your favours. Perhaps, you are getting the return already. BD will not give you gas transit from Burma, and land transit to your NE.

BD-Burma problem is different. They do not want the dark skinned Rohingya refugees to go back from BD to their motherland in Arakan. So, Burma is erecting fence. A million refugee is too much and these Rohingyas are prone to committing crimes. They take BD Passports and go to the middle-east, where they commit various crimes. They have become quite a liability to BD. 

But, the latest problem is the distance from the border the Burmese are erecting fence. It should be 150m away, but they are erecting at 150 ft away.


----------



## Jako

Eastwatch,try to understand,what dbnreaper meant in the last paragraph of his post........you will come to know,why many term him as racist here


----------



## pmukherjee

*Firstly. Border Fencing.*
1.* US - Mexican Border*. - "The 1,951 mile (3,141 km) border between the United States and Mexico traverses a variety of terrains, including urban areas and deserts. The barrier is located on both urban and uninhabited sections of the border, areas where the most concentrated numbers of illegal crossings and drug trafficking have been observed in the past. These urban areas include San Diego, California and El Paso, Texas. As of August 29, 2008, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security had built 190 miles (310 km) of pedestrian border fence and 154.3 miles (248.3 km) of vehicle border fence, for a total of 344.3 miles (554.1 km) of fence. The completed fence is mainly in New Mexico, Arizona, and California, with construction under way in Texas. [2]............."
2. *Pak - Afghan Border*. - "Islamabad, Jan 10: After introducing sophisticated biometric system to regulate the movement of people at Chaman Border Point with Afghanistan, Pakistan said it will complete fencing in parts of its border with Afghanistan by July 2007 to prevent cross border infiltration of Taliban militants.
The biometric system that regulate the entry and exit points was inaugurated at Chaman border yesterday by Pakistan Interior Minister Aftab Khan Sherpao..........................." 
3. *Indo-Bangla Border*. - "The Indo-Bangla border fencing project is expected to be completed by March 2010, an official statement said on............."
4. *Indo-Burma Border*. - "India defence.com: 18 September, 2006
The Home Ministry has taken up various measures to accelerate the fencing works along the Indo-Myanmar border to check illegal drug trafficking in the region........................"
5. *Burma-BD Border*. - "DHAKA: Bangladesh says its eastern neighbour Myanmar is "unilaterally" erecting a barbed wire fencing along its border and has mobilised troops and naval force. 
Tension runs high along the Bangladesh-Myanmar 200 km long border, The Daily Star said Tuesday quoting unnamed defence sources............ "The reinforcements are still there but we do not have any information about the construction of fences," Hossain said.
"Bangladesh has no problem if Myanmar erects fences on their territory, he said adding, "It will curb smuggling and illegal trespassing". ........................" 
6. *India also has a border fence with Pakistan*. It is constructed well inside Indian territory and at no time did Pakistan object to it. Only objections we heard came from cross border militant organisations who were the 'Raison d'&#234;tre' for the fence. 
7. I am well aware of the history of South Africa. At no point of time did you face the kind of threat from violent islamic terror groups that India today faces. You did face some threat from communist backed guerrillas from neighbouring countries but they were more in the nature of bush fighters, raiders and poachers. You therefore cant percieve the situation in South Asia or the middle East. Yes I am aware that there is some kind of restriction imposed by the UN, but the UN people do not have to die from Fidayeen attacks. So a nation has to take care of itself. 

*Secondly. Race/Religion.*
I have nothing to do with your being white or muslim. I detected a strong anti-Indian undercurrent in your post and was trying to pin it down. Glad you cleared the mystery.

*Mahatma Gandhi*
Yes DbnReaper, your comments about Mahatma Gandhi were in extreme bad taste. Initially, I was annoyed at you for pouncing on Kidman, a raw fresher on his very first post but when I saw the snide reference to Mahatma Gandhi, I lost my cool, something I dont generaly do. Mahatma Gandhi was the father of modern India. We owe our independance and freedom to him. I would never dream of talking ill, even in jest, of people like Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu or even Cecil Rhodes for that matter. 

*Indians in SA* 
Now about protecting your nations interests from Indian/Chinese businesses. You are a white South African, right? You are a descendant of the British/Dutch adventurers/soldiers/businessmen who were the original capitalists the world has seen, right? Isn't South Africa founded basically on principles of capitalism? Well post aparthied, a certain degree of socialism may have crept in due to influence of ANC, but the identity of SA is basically that of a capitalist country. If Indian/Chinese businesses are better than your native businesses, you will get your *** kicked, isn't that just what free market capitalism stands for? After all the Indians who have gone there are not asking for your charity to survive, they are competing with your businessmen in your country on your terms and yet you feel threatened? 

Any way, DbnReaper, nice interacting with you. It was a learning. Would not mind keeping in touch with you. No hard feelings. BTW, between the two of us, we may have managed to derail this thread.


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> Would you mind telling us exactly which part of the statement made by DbnReaper proves that he is a racist. He claimed himself to be a white South African, but Muslim. But, he was telling about the way you have erected barbed wire fences along the border with only BD in order to humiliate it.
> 
> You have been doing all these nasty things after knowing that BD response would be meek only because of its weak state of economy and military. But, do not worry, we are keeping all the records very carefully. A time will surely come when we will be repaying all your favours. Perhaps, you are getting the return already. BD will not give you gas transit from Burma, and land transit to your NE.
> 
> BD-Burma problem is different. They do not want the dark skinned Rohingya refugees to go back from BD to their motherland in Arakan. So, Burma is erecting fence. A million refugee is too much and these Rohingyas are prone to committing crimes. They take BD Passports and go to the middle-east, where they commit various crimes. They have become quite a liability to BD.
> 
> But, the latest problem is the distance from the border the Burmese are erecting fence. It should be 150m away, but they are erecting at 150 ft away.



*Oh and whilst you are at it, also sign a petition to ask your government to stop exporting Indians to South Africa. We have enough of the 1860s settlers here. Or else we maybe forced to prevent them from travelling on 1st class carriages again *

^^ you dont think its not racist remark??? and about repaying us for all our favors..don't worry we will be ready.take your own time..and tell me one thing..did we fence forcefully in your territory??Every one knows Illegal migrants are an headache for every country..your above statement about the Rohingyas is a proof for that ..We fenced our part of the territory..and please enlighten me how come its a problem for common Bangladeshis??these fences are for preventing illegal migrants.We didn't stop you from coming to our country with proper documents..you are most welcome here ..and also we also erected barbed wire fences along the border of Pakisthan too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> They should be always on guard.BPs should be increased.BTW,do the Burmese have tanks?Can tanks be operated in the BD-Burma border terrain?



Off course they have tanks,and in fact in larger number than Bangladesh.And operate almost the same tanks we do.But I don't think the terrain is suitable for a tank battle.Anyone correct me if I am wrong on the terrain.


----------



## HK-47

I believe you are.The terrain is mountaineous.



> Troops all alert on Myanmar front
> Leaves of BDR men restricted; Nasaka round up 10,000 Rohingyas for push-in
> Myanmar authorities continue erecting concrete pillars for barbed wire fence along Myanmar border at Naikkhangchhari in Bandarban.
> 
> 
> 
> In the wake of the mobilisation of a huge number of Myanmarese troops along the border, Bangladesh is making all-out preparations to thwart any incursion attempt by them, highly placed sources in the government said.
> 
> Bangladesh has already sent three army brigades to its hilly border with Myanmar and has readied another brigade following the deliberate provocative moves the latter, sources said.
> 
> Intelligence officials said Bangladesh Armed Forces are taking special exercises to handle any eventualities if all diplomatic channels to resolve the conflict are exhausted.
> 
> The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) has imposed restriction on all kinds of leaves, a move which is taken only in 'abnormal' situation, BDR Director General (DG) Major General Mainul Islam said.
> 
> A Foreign Ministry official, however, said Bangladesh believes that all crises with its neighbours could be solved through diplomatic means. "But that does not mean that we will remain idle if the country's territorial sovereignty is at stake," he said.
> 
> The DG of the country's border forces said, "This is an abnormal situation. No country generally deploys its armed forces on the border. We don't like the erection of barbed-wire fences by the engineering corps of the Myanmar army.&#8221;
> 
> He said his forces are always on war footing. "Our boys will just open fire in case of incursion into any part of the country," he told The Daily Star.
> 
> Meanwhile, Nasaka, the Myanmarese border guards, has gathered about 10,000 Rohingyas near its border with Bangladesh in a bid to push them into the Bangladesh territory as part of their latest provocative move, sources at the intelligence agencies said last night.
> 
> They have been kept at several bordering points opposite Naikhongchhari in Bandarban over the past few days, they said.
> 
> The recent Myanmarese military deployment has prompted Bangladesh to strengthen its military presence along the border.
> 
> Asked about what further measures he is going to take, Mainul said BDR will be reinforced with more Border Operations Outposts (BOP) on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border.
> 
> The reinforcement was required as the Myanmar military junta deployed huge troops with heavy weapons within five kilometres of the border.
> 
> According to different sources on the border, Myanmar has deployed nine military battalions. They were deployed last Friday along the border from Maungdaw to Paletwa. They are: Light Battalions 55 and 20, and Light Infantry Battalions (LIB) 234, 263, 344, 233, 289 and 538.
> 
> The LIB 538 based in Rathidaung has been shifted to the Paletwa border and posted at the triangular position facing Bangladesh and India borders, intelligence officials said.
> 
> Intelligence sources said Myanmar had recently acquired the technology of building tunnels, aircraft, naval ships and missiles with a range of between 500 and 1,000 kilometres.
> 
> Recently the Japanese government has intercepted the supply of magnetic measuring devices used to build long-range ballistic missile system; the shipment was made to Myanmar.
> 
> A raid made by the country's police suggests that North Korea has already transferred the Taep'o-dong-2 equipment to Myanmar. Weighed 79,189 kg, Taep'o-dong-2 is the longest of North Korean missiles--it is thought to have a range of 4,000 kilometres.
> 
> Myanmarese junta has already bought short and medium-range ballistic missiles (SRMBs) from China and North Korea, SRMB air defence system from Russia, low altitude surface-to-surface missiles from Ukraine and Bulgaria.
> 
> Our Bandarban correspondent Monirul Islam Monu reports: People living on the Bangladesh-Myanmar bordering areas have become panicky because of a war-like situation at the frontier.
> 
> Locals said Myanmar authorities have increased army deployment at the border under cover of setting up barbed-wire fences there.
> 
> Sources who have contacts with both sides of the border said the Myanmar army had set up equipments for high-powered artillery fire at Bolibazar area opposite Chakdhala border at Naikhhongchhari upazila.
> 
> Myanmar has also stationed 10 fighter planes at Sittowe (Akiab) Airport and anchored 12 warships in its two rivers as "backup".



source:The Daily Star :: Online Edition

I am reading nothing about naval forces so far.The 24 Infantry Division has 4 brigades then.If they push in we should go in attack and take those freaking pillars down and push them back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Seems like Myanmarese are preparing for real war. Thanks to our intellegence. They gathered all the information.
Is Bangladesh talking to our allies? What uncle sam is saying? How about middle eastern Saudis and Kuwaitis? We could borrow some firgters from Saudis. Bomb the hell out of Rengoon with Saudi F-15.


----------



## TopCat

As the Myanmarese gathered army in the Indian border as well, what is the movement of Indian Army? Anybody give me anything regarding Indian army in Burmese border?


----------



## arihant

India might not intervene in the war because it doesn't represent its interest. The reason is that India will for no reason be involved in news. If China support Burma with Military help, USA could flew for BD.


----------



## arihant

iajdani said:


> As the Myanmarese gathered army in the Indian border as well, what is the movement of Indian Army? Anybody give me anything regarding Indian army in Burmese border?



Indian army hardly operate in Myanmar but it will need to operate if anything wrong goes with situation with neighbors.


----------



## TopCat

arihant said:


> India might not intervene in the war because it doesn't represent its interest. The reason is that India will for no reason be involved in news. If China support Burma with Military help, USA could flew for BD.



I am not expecting India to get involved. But its very natural that if there were army movement in the border, then the other country mobilse or alert its troops. Myanamar gathered army in both Indian and BD boder according to the above news.


*Why Burmese are doing this I do not uderstand??? Are they idiot or something?*


----------



## mijanur

sorry guys but who is uncle sam?


----------



## Comet

mijanur said:


> sorry guys but who is uncle sam?



Washington DC


----------



## mijanur

umairp said:


> Washington DC



oh kl....wat abt britain then


----------



## TopCat

See the Burmese media reporting.. Its old news but still has its relevance now.. 


> *Bangladesh military exercise near border *
> Dhaka (Mizzima) &#8211; Closely monitired by the Burmese Army, the Bangladeshi armed forces comprising of the army, navy and air force are conducting a joint military exercise in the Bay of Bengal, near the maritime boundary of the two contiguous countries.
> 
> Two military exercises, including one in Cox's Bazaar, about 80 kms from the Bangladesh-Burma border, were conducted on May 8th and 13th respectively.
> 
> "About 500 personnel from the army, navy and air force units took part in the exercises," a Bangladeshi intelligence source told Mizzima.
> 
> Burma, Rakhine State, Ann based Western Command instructed over 1,000 soldiers stationed in Maungdaw to build the border fence, Nasaka (border authority) personnel and the Township Police Force to suspend all their routine work and put them on alert.
> 
> "We received orders from the Western Command on May 9. They instructed us not to leave our units and be on stand by. I do not know until which date the order will be in place," a security agency source told Mizzima.
> 
> It has been reported that Burmese naval boats and land forces are on stand by mode and are closely watching the situation.
> 
> "Sittwe Yechanpyin-based 4 naval boats are patrolling the maritime boundary round the clock," a naval source said.
> 
> Moreover the naval vessels from Danyawadi naval base in Yaychanpyin, Sittwe have been patrolling along the maritime boundary between both countries since May 13, a schooner owner, who is currently in Shinmaphyu Island, Teknaf Township, Bangladesh, on a business tour said.
> 
> Although Bangladesh did not disclose the intention behind their military exercise, it coincided with the building of the border fence, along the border by Burma.
> 
> According to the international law, the border fence must be built 300 yards from the zero line on the border. However, Burma is building its border fence within 50 yards from this international border.
> 
> Bangladesh Border Defence Regiment (BDR) Chief Col. Minul Hossion warned on May 4, saying, "If the international law is violated, we will not be mute spectators waiting with folded arms," through the Bangladeshi media after returning from his visit to the Burma-Bangladesh border.
> 
> A daily paper from Cox's Bazaar reported that the Burmese Nasaka (border security force) responded to the presentation submitted to them by Bangladesh officials, insisting on erecting border fencing beyond 300 yards limit of the border, by saying, "It should be communicated through government-to-government channel and we cannot do anything in this regard," at the joint meeting between Burmese and Bangladeshi border authorities held on April 24.
> http://www.mizzima.com/news/regional/2135-bangladesh-military-exercise-near-border.html


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> Seems like Myanmarese are preparing for real war. Thanks to our intellegence. They gathered all the information.
> Is Bangladesh talking to our allies? What uncle sam is saying? How about middle eastern Saudis and Kuwaitis? We could borrow some firgters from Saudis. Bomb the hell out of Rengoon with Saudi F-15.



r saudis our feriends??? i know that quait is///

i like this guy minul islam..the way he speaks seems confident to me..


----------



## TopCat

Those excercise was meant for anti terrrorism, isnt it?? Nothing to do with Myanmar.


----------



## TopCat

mijanur said:


> r saudis our feriends??? i know that quait is///
> 
> i like this guy minul islam..the way he speaks seems confident to me..



Yap saudis are unconditional friends.If needed they will pay for the war . In the past Bengalis worked in saudi army.


----------



## nick

Sprint said:


> Couldn't get it please explain.............



Nothing is gonna happen. Neither Bangladesh is trigger happy, nor Myanmar has the guts as they are almost isolated from the rest of the world. At least Myanmar won't buy reasons and give the opportunist westerns to throw up military regime, then establish democracy and take control of their huge natural resources that they have discovered recently and giving it to China.

So, relax, Bangladesh forces are just doing their regular jobs and showing their responsibilities just like India and Pakistan move forces if any of them move forces in borders.


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> Yap saudis are unconditional friends.If needed they will pay for the war . In the past Bengalis worked in saudi army.



thats good


----------



## eastwatch

HK-47 said:


> I believe you are.The terrain is mountaineous.



The terrain in the photo is mountaineous, but the Burmese troops will be at the top of these hills. In case a fight breaks out, Burma will have more advantage than our BDR. BDR must have a contingency plan to tackle the situation, whereby the enemy troops are entrenched at higher elevation from where they can make a killing.

Our two brigade troops have camped in or near Ramu, about 50 km away from the border. Another Brigade is on its way, ths is what I have read somewhere.


----------



## eastwatch

HK-47 said:


> They should be always on guard.BPs should be increased.BTW,do the Burmese have tanks?Can tanks be operated in the BD-Burma border terrain?


I do not think, either party can move tanks in a terrain where the TOP soil is too soft to take the load of 30/40 ton in, say, 7sq.metre of area. Moreover, there are hills and mountains all over the border.

I hope that our intelligence has good knowledge about the supply route of Burmese troops. Arakan is completely detached by high mountains with only one direct road to connect with the other side of these Mts. Burmese troops will be trapped if this road becomes dangerous or its bridges are destroyed.

Why Burma is not heeding the BD request of moving the fence line to the internationally recognized 150m, I just do not know. Our BDR DG is very serious minded soldier, he will stop at nothing but the moving of the fence line.


----------



## eastwatch

HK-47 said:


> I believe you are.The terrain is mountaineous.
> 
> 
> 
> source:The Daily Star :: Online Edition
> 
> I am reading nothing about naval forces so far.The 24 Infantry Division has 4 brigades then.If they push in we should go in attack and take those freaking pillars down and push them back.


Yes, surely we will, but they will also be firing from top of mountains.


----------



## eastwatch

South Asian Media Net

Troops all alert on Myanmar front 
Sunday, October 11,2009 

DHAKA: In the wake of the mobilisation of a huge number of Myanmarese troops along the border, Bangladesh is making all-out preparations to thwart any incursion attempt by them, highly placed sources in the government said. 

Bangladesh has already sent three army brigades to its hilly border with Myanmar and has readied another brigade following the deliberate provocative moves the latter, sources said. 

Intelligence officials said Bangladesh Armed Forces are taking special exercises to handle any eventualities if all diplomatic channels to resolve the conflict are exhausted. 

The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) has imposed restriction on all kinds of leaves, a move which is taken only in 'abnormal' situation, BDR Director General (DG) Major General Mainul Islam said. 

A Foreign Ministry official, however, said Bangladesh believes that all crises with its neighbours could be solved through diplomatic means. "But that does not mean that we will remain idle if the country's territorial sovereignty is at stake," he said. 

The DG of the country's border forces said, "This is an abnormal situation. No country generally deploys its armed forces on the border. We don't like the erection of barbed-wire fences by the engineering corps of the Myanmar army.

He said his forces are always on war footing. "Our boys will just open fire in case of incursion into any part of the country," he told The Daily Star. 

Meanwhile, Nasaka, the Myanmarese border guards, has gathered about 10,000 Rohingyas near its border with Bangladesh in a bid to push them into the Bangladesh territory as part of their latest provocative move, sources at the intelligence agencies said last night.

They have been kept at several bordering points opposite Naikhongchhari in Bandarban over the past few days, they said.

The recent Myanmarese military deployment has prompted Bangladesh to strengthen its military presence along the border. 

Asked about what further measures he is going to take, Mainul said BDR will be reinforced with more Border Operations Outposts (BOP) on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border. 

The reinforcement was required as the Myanmar military junta deployed huge troops with heavy weapons within five kilometres of the border. 

According to different sources on the border, Myanmar has deployed nine military battalions. They were deployed last Friday along the border from Maungdaw to Paletwa. They are: Light Battalions 55 and 20, and Light Infantry Battalions (LIB) 234, 263, 344, 233, 289 and 538.

The LIB 538 based in Rathidaung has been shifted to the Paletwa border and posted at the triangular position facing Bangladesh and India borders, intelligence officials said. 

Intelligence sources said Myanmar had recently acquired the technology of building tunnels, aircraft, naval ships and missiles with a range of between 500 and 1,000 kilometres. 
 
Recently the Japanese government has intercepted the supply of magnetic measuring devices used to build long-range ballistic missile system; the shipment was made to Myanmar. 

A raid made by the country's police suggests that North Korea has already transferred the Taep'o-dong-2 equipment to Myanmar. Weighed 79,189 kg, Taep'o-dong-2 is the longest of North Korean missiles--it is thought to have a range of 4,000 kilometres. 

Myanmarese junta has already bought short and medium-range ballistic missiles (SRMBs) from China and North Korea, SRMB air defence system from Russia, low altitude surface-to-surface missiles from Ukraine and Bulgaria. 

Our Bandarban correspondent Monirul Islam Monu reports: People living on the Bangladesh-Myanmar bordering areas have become panicky because of a war-like situation at the frontier. 

Locals said Myanmar authorities have increased army deployment at the border under cover of setting up barbed-wire fences there.

Sources who have contacts with both sides of the border said the Myanmar army had set up equipments for high-powered artillery fire at Bolibazar area opposite Chakdhala border at Naikhhongchhari upazila.

Myanmar has also stationed 10 fighter planes at Sittowe (Akiab) Airport and anchored 12 warships in its two rivers as "backup".


----------



## eastwatch

Myanmar not mobilising troops: FM :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

Myanmar not mobilising troops: FM 
Sun, Oct 11th, 2009 5:20 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Oct 11 (bdnews24.com)Myanmar is not mobilising troops in the border as reported by some Bangladeshi media, foreign minister Dipu Moni said on Sunday. 

She also said the military-ruled reclusive country is not violating international laws in erecting barbed-wire fence along Bangladesh border, as well. 

"Myanmar is constructing fence in their territory conforming to international laws," Moni told reporters at the foreign ministry. 

"As they are constructing (fence) in their areas, we have nothing to say (about it)," said the minister. 

The minister's statement came days after the media reported heavy presence of troops along Bangladesh-Myanmar border in Cox's Bazaar district. 

She also rejected the media reports that Myanmar was mobilising troops in the border. 

"I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it was a routine practice, not a military build-up," said Moni. 

Foreign secretary Mohamed Miajrul Quayes, she said, called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy said the same. 

The minister said her ministry had no information on whether Myanmar's border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border. 

She will meet with her Myanmar counterpart in Colombo on Oct 15 on the sidelines of Asian Cooperation Dialogue and discuss bilateral relations.


----------



## kumar_V1.0

http://in.news.yahoo.com/137/20091011/738/tnl-myanmar-builds-troops-on-border-says.html

Myanmar builds troops on border, says Bangladesh

Sun, Oct 11 05:08 PM

Bangladesh said on Sunday it had sent army reinforcements to the border with Myanmar as Yangon was undertaking a military build-up along the 320-km (200-mile) frontier, partly overlooking the Naf river.

But talking to reporters in the afternoon, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni called the military movements on the Myanmar side a "routine practice, not a build up."

The minister said she would meet her Myanmar counterpart in Colombo on October 15 on the sidelines of Asian Cooperation Dialogue and discuss bilateral issues. She did not elaborate.

Senior military officials had earlier said Bangladesh sent three army brigades to its southeastern hilly border after Myanmar deployed fresh regular army contingents along with Nasaka border troops, dug bunkers and added artillery.

"They look like going for a massive build-up," said Lieutenant-Colonel Azam of the Bangladesh Rifles (border guards) at Naikhyangchhari, a paramilitary frontier camp. The colonel gave only one name.

"But we hope the build up will not escalate into a shootout," he told a Reuters reporter at Cox's Bazar border district.

Border rumblings happen sporadically between the two countries and there are sometimes minor clashes, but they usually do not escalate beyond that.

Intelligence officials said Myanmar had already reopened a long-disused military airport at Sittowe (Akyab) near the border, and was renovating another.

A leading Bangladesh daily, Jugantar, printed photographs on Sunday showing aircraft at the Sittowe base and troops in armoured vehicles moving on the border.

Officials said on Sunday they were "closely monitoring" the situation on the Myanmar side of the border.

"We (are) seeing some abnormal movement of troops and armour on their side but are not sure what that is for," said Colonel Didarul Alam of the Bangladesh Army, in Chittagong port city.

Security sources say Myanmar is erecting barbed-wire fences along its border with Bangladesh, ostensibly to hold off an influx of Muslim refugees into Bangladesh.

But military and civil officials said that did not warrant rebuilding air bases or deploying thousands of regular troops.

Dipu Moni said the fence was being erected "in conformance with international laws".

There are more than 21,000 Muslim "Rohingya" refugees from western Myanmar in two Bangladeshi camps but many more have mingled with local residents since a major influx in 1992, local and U.N. officials say.

(Additional reporting by Nizam Ahmed; Editing by Michael Roddy)


----------



## mijanur

oh my days my head is confused 1 say there are not putting tropps and 1 source say they are


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It seems that leon was right after all. The Myanmar threat should be taken seriously. Apparently Myanmar has come out of China's influence and is moving towards the Indian side. The Indian COAS is now visiting Myanmar and do not be surprised if they support them in a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lethalforce

Chinese are backing the burmese and also claim to be on bangladesh's friend if a war does breakout it will be interesting to see who the chinese help more.Burma has 400,000 trained men it would be difficult for bangladesh to have any kind of victory the best they could do is hold a defensive posture.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Myanmar not mobilising troops: FM :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> Myanmar not mobilising troops: FM
> Sun, Oct 11th, 2009 5:20 pm BdST
> 
> Dhaka, Oct 11 (bdnews24.com)Myanmar is not mobilising troops in the border as reported by some Bangladeshi media, foreign minister Dipu Moni said on Sunday.
> 
> She also said the military-ruled reclusive country is not violating international laws in erecting barbed-wire fence along Bangladesh border, as well.
> 
> "Myanmar is constructing fence in their territory conforming to international laws," Moni told reporters at the foreign ministry.
> 
> "As they are constructing (fence) in their areas, we have nothing to say (about it)," said the minister.
> 
> The minister's statement came days after the media reported heavy presence of troops along Bangladesh-Myanmar border in Cox's Bazaar district.
> 
> She also rejected the media reports that Myanmar was mobilising troops in the border.
> 
> "I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it was a routine practice, not a military build-up," said Moni.
> 
> Foreign secretary Mohamed Miajrul Quayes, she said, called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy said the same.
> 
> The minister said her ministry had no information on whether Myanmar's border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border.
> 
> She will meet with her Myanmar counterpart in Colombo on Oct 15 on the sidelines of Asian Cooperation Dialogue and discuss bilateral relations.



That is absolutely not true. Even burmese media is reporting troops movement. 
She probably trying to defuse the situation.


----------



## arihant

MBI Munshi said:


> It seems that leon was right after all. The Myanmar threat should be taken seriously. Apparently Myanmar has come out of China's influence and is moving towards the Indian side. The Indian COAS is now visiting Myanmar and do not be surprised if they support them in a war.



India will not support any country. India has provided some arms to Burma earlier including HAL Helicopters. India doesn't want any trouble will sit and watch the bollywood movie.


----------



## TopCat

Lethalforce said:


> Chinese are backing the burmese and also claim to be on bangladesh's friend if a war does breakout it will be interesting to see who the chinese help more.Burma has 400,000 trained men it would be difficult for bangladesh to have any kind of victory the best they could do is hold a defensive posture.



At the time of war, China will not support BD (in 1991 they did not).
But BD's main objective would be to neutralize China which I think can be possible if India does not get involved with BD. We basically dont need Chinese help. Uncle Sam will be more than happy to extend the hand against Burmese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

iajdani said:


> At the time of war, China will not support BD (in 1991 they did not).
> But BD's main objective would be to neutralize China which I think can be possible if India does not get involved with BD. We basically dont need Chinese help. Uncle Sam will be more than happy to extend the hand against Burmese.



who is uncle Sam, I keep hearing it.


----------



## mijanur

arihant said:


> India will not support any country. India has provided some arms to Burma earlier including HAL Helicopters. India doesn't want any trouble will sit and *watch the bollywood movie*.



lol 

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




arihant said:


> who is uncle Sam, I keep hearing it.



lol befor i ddint know dat i asked this question today itself its america

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Myanmar &#8211; Bangladesh situation - A brief analysis

While Bangladesh is direct party to this conflict, it is not Bangladesh who directly involved in the escalation. Bangladesh actually dragged into a much bigger fight and strategic quest of some other big countries. Reading the news will just be confusing but a careful analysis would reveal who is behind this Myanmar escalation and who stand to gain.

*One*
Notice the last news item from *indian source *"Myanmar builds troops on border, says Bangladesh". "South Asian Media Net", "yahoo.india" etc. That's where the clue is for the puzzle of recent Myanmar huff and puff. Even when Bangladesh foreign ministry said there was no Myanmar troops build up. 

*Two*
Then dual dilemma Bangladesh facing with maritime border encroachment by both india from west and Myanmar from east. If Bangladesh is engaged in military and any other form of prolong conflict with Myanmar it means Bangladesh with limited resource will not able to concentrate on other encroachment done by india. So india will again stand to gain from a Myanmar and Bangladeshi conflict. 

*Three*
Also, recent indian supply of arms to Myanmar and training of Myanmar armed forces clarify why the escalation. Indian military establishment also provided war game training to Myanmar forces where Bangladesh was portrayed as the aggressor. 

*Four*
There is another clue, who would stand to gain if this turn out to be a military confrontation? Neither Myanmar and nor Bangladesh will benefit from such conflict. Myanmar junta and army actually been fed with dubious and cooked up information for this escalate the situation. And most of it instigated by india and the lone superpower. China will loose from such conflict more because it will most likely mean demise of the junta govt and the strategic relation China has with them. That has been indian goal all along -removing Chinese influence from Myanmar.

*Five*
Recently Myanmar has stopped short of granting india access through its highway to ASEAN countries. With current indian relationship leverage with Myanmar, india has limited influence to gain access through Myanmar roads and territory. But weaker Myanmar gets more leverage for India. Any military conflict will perhaps even provide india with opportunity to push and remove Chinese listening post from Myanmar island. 

*Orchestration of conflict*

One end the sole superpower giving Bangladesh false hope of arms supply and forcing rhetoric from PM and govt officials. On the other end indians are supplying arms, instigation to Myanmar junta against Bangladesh. But both india and the superpower are working to gain from a conflict and both working towards same the goal. 

*So who will be gaining from such conflict?*

From brief analysis, *india* is the most beneficial country from such escaleted situation. From indian motive, means and move it could not be clearer who is cooking up this conflict from the get go. But there is also a geo strategic partner in indian crime, that partner is *the lone superpower*. Minimizing Chinese influence in Indian Ocean is one of geo strategic goal of both india and the lone superpower. A Myanmar &#8211;BD conflict perfectly fits in to support that plan as China stand to lose. When the superpower offer to support BN out of the blue it begged the question why? But we know now.


*What Bangladesh stand to lose*

1.	First and foremost, loss of Bangladesh maritime territory to both Myanmar and to india.
2.	Loss of road access through Myanmar and forever be hostage to indian territory and trade monopoly.
3.	Loss of a trusted and strategic friend and ally and partner, China
4.	Bangladesh armed forces will lose only reliable source for any military hardware. Therefore Bangladesh military will be ceased to exist.
5.	Loss of future and most promising market - China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

@ Idune.

Cannot expect lesser then this from you. Great analysis, you must chief of ISI.


----------



## Nemesis

^^^^
Get real. If Myanmar and Bangladesh go to war, India would obviously side with Bangladesh. Myanmar is an ally of China, we will not allow China to exploit the situation by placing troops on the Burmese-India border. That said, i do not think that certain powers - US, China and India - would allow this situation to go out of hand.


----------



## Lethalforce

iajdani said:


> At the time of war, China will not support BD (in 1991 they did not).
> But BD's main objective would be to neutralize China which I think can be possible if India does not get involved with BD. We basically dont need Chinese help. Uncle Sam will be more than happy to extend the hand against Burmese.



two questions
how would BD neutralize China?
How would india be involved?

India and China are both actively arming Burma. Why would USA help Bangladesh? there is almost nothing for USA to gain from helping BD. BD does not have any strategic value or natural resources and BD is not a big arms buyer from USA.


----------



## HK-47

hmm....a Korean War situation is arising.Our Land border with Burma is small,BTW.Is that an advantage for us if the Burmese decide to attack?BTW we got 30 warships ready and BDR DG would be asking for more battalions.

This is a testing time for the country;after the BDR mutiny occurred we will finally get to see how badly it has affected the country.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> That is absolutely not true. Even burmese media is reporting troops movement.
> She probably trying to defuse the situation.



Yes, she is trying to defuse, but her statement does not show she has an expertize on it. I do not think our generals care about what this little Dipu Moni says or not. But, her statement is confusing. As a FM she is responsible for failing to improve the relationship. Now, she is taliking as if she is a FM of Burma and not of BD. She should be sacked for professional negligence. See another report below:

The Daily Star - Details News

Myanmar brings in everything
Troops, tanks, warships, frigate to spread tension further; Dhaka terms it routine exercise 
M Abul Kalam Azad and Ahmede Hussain

The Myanmar military brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, 12 warships and a frigate along its border with Bangladesh in the last 24 hours ended yesterday evening as part of its preparation for a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh, sources at the Bangladesh Armed Forces said. 

Bangladesh also has strengthened its military build-up in a bid to repulse a Myanmarese incursion by preparing 30 warships in Chittagong and Khulna, a Navy official stationed at Chittagong told The Daily Star. 

However, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at a press conference yesterday rejected reports about the heavy military build-up by Myanmar along Bangladesh border, saying it is a routine movement of the security personnel.

"I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it is a routine practice," she said, adding, Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes also called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy conveyed him the same message.

Ground reality did not support the foreign minister's claim as various sources in the military, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and intelligence agencies said that the situation on the border remained tense.

"The situation at Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense," Major General Mainul Islam, director general (DG) of BDR, said last night. 

The BDR DG met State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Haq Tuku yesterday and 'normally' discussed the border situation. 

"I am going to place some proposals tomorrow (Monday) to include construction of more Border Operations Outposts across the border and a few more battalions to strengthen the border guards," he told The Daily Star. 

An intelligence agency official said Myanmar has doubled its military presence at the border over the last couple of weeks, a move that has prompted Bangladesh to take similar measures. 

"Myanmar has sent in 37/57mm artillery guns that will bring Chittagong under their firing range," the Navy officer told The Daily Star after the foreign minister claimed normalcy at the border. 

Based on the information so far gathered, we suspect that Myanmar is making preparation for a short-scale naval conflict, he said. 

"Suspicious military preparations have been going on at the Myanmarese side of the border over the last two months," an intelligence official said, adding that the Myanmar army has newly deployed two battle units at their side. 

Earlier Myanmar had deployed nine Light Infantry Battalions in its border with Bangladesh. As part of their repeated provocative acts, the junta has violated international border rules and constructed illegal barbed wire fences along the frontier.

"We in the Bangladesh Navy suspect that Myanmar wants to intrude into our sea and declare a large chunk of area as their Maritime Exclusive Zone," the Navy official said.

The Myanmar junta can intrude into the Bangladeshi waters any time to claim ten nautical miles area, which covers the disputed block, which is thought to be a big source of oil and natural gas, he said. 

Sources said after Bangladesh's maritime boundary talks with Myanmar ended inconclusively in April, Bangladesh Navy made a deployment plan last September and sent it to the government for immediate action.

The deployment plan urged the government to strengthen maritime patrol at the Bay of Bengal and arrange joint naval exercises with friendly countries. 

Meanwhile, sources in Sittwe (formerly known as Akiab) said that Myanmarese Air Force Tatmadaw has stationed three fighter planes at the Sittwe airfield. Sittwe is only 80km away from Chittagong airport. 

Twelve warships are constantly patrolling the Bay area, which borders Bangladesh, the sources added. 

According to Bangladesh Navy sources, a new Myanmar navy frigate, built with the Chinese help at Yangon, has arrived at the Bay of Bengal. 

"There have also been new tanks and armoured columns are pouring in using the 40km road that they have recently built," said another Navy officer.

He said Bangladesh has kept around 30 warships standby in Chittagong and Khulna to repulse any Myanmarese incursion. The Myanmarese army personnel are regularly infiltrating into Bangladesh territory in the guise of civilians to gather information. 

Briefing newsmen, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni also said she had no information about whether Myanmar's border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border. 

In reply to a question, the foreign minister said Myanmar is not violating international laws by erecting barbed wire fences along Bangladesh border as well. "Myanmar is constructing fences in their territory conforming to international laws," she said.

Dipu Moni also said the movement of the Myanmar security forces has no link with Bangladesh's decision to seek UN arbitration to determine maritime boundary between the two neighbouring countries.

Asked whether Bangladesh asked China to mediate to resolve the crisis, she replied that she had no idea about any official proposal in this regard.

Meanwhile, no new leave for the navy men are now being granted, as all leaves in the Bangladesh Navy have been restricted, sources at the navy said.


----------



## Lethalforce

Burmese military is ruthless, even the chinese have backed off from fighting the Burmese over the recent border skirmishes.

Asia Times Online :: Southeast Asia news and business from Indonesia, Philippines, Thailand, Malaysia and Vietnam

for a developing country like Bangladesh to try to fight against Burma backed by the Chinese it will be a real test. The Chinese have much to gain by backing burma in hopes of grabbing the natural gas deposits with a burmese victory best Bangladesh can do is be defensive and not give up too much ground.


----------



## HK-47

do we have troops right at the border or just deployed near border areas?
they are still infiltrating!where are the BDR and army troops?


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Seems like Myanmarese are preparing for real war. Thanks to our intellegence. They gathered all the information.
> Is Bangladesh talking to our allies? What uncle sam is saying? How about middle eastern Saudis and Kuwaitis? We could borrow some firgters from Saudis. Bomb the hell out of Rengoon with Saudi F-15.



In 1991, BD defence was much weaker than what it is today. Burma had assembled more than 50,000 troops across our border. Thailand vehemently protested the move. It was after the 1991 election, Begum Zia was the PM. 

She immediately telephoned PM of Pakistan Newaz Sharif and requested him to supply quite a number of important armaments. I cannot recall what these were. Pakistan immediately sent these vital weapons by their military cargo planes. Not only that, Newaz Sharif ordered two divisions of Pakistani troops to standby at the Karachi Port. 

Our PM contacted also the Saudi King. The present Badshah Abdullah was then the Crown Prince of Saudi Arabia. He flew to Dhaka and after landing at Dhaka he was immediately taken to the border on his request, where he declared that Saudi Arabia was with Bangladesh in time of her need and would do whatever is needed to thwart a Burmese attack.

BD had sent about two army divisions near Ramu. But, our intelligence group went behind the enemy line, ready to blow up the Burmese road communication system. Finally, a compromise was reached whereby the Bumese returned the arms they had taken away after killing 3 BDR troops in a BoP. Until the Burmese troops left the border, BD troops kept on waiting in the trenches.

This time the situation is more favourable to BD. Our present PM made her first foreign visit to Saudi Arabia. This gesture has not gone unnoticed by the King. Who knows, he may send a hundred fighter planes, we have the pilots. However, I hope the history will repeat itself and the situation will defuse. But our little Dipu Moni is making this difficult by THINKING too loud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lethalforce

The reports of the Burmese buildup are reported on all different papers icluding burmese sources

Burma, Bangladesh Reinforce Border Troops

Indian encroachment is not a military encroachment if it was Bangladesh would finished in a matter of hours.

India will continue to arm Burma, but one suggestion to India should be to seal the border since mass refugees may come across if a war starts

China will gain more than India in this but both stand to gain since both have decades long military ties with Burma. Burma will most likely easily be the winner so i see both countries gaining from this. The India -China angle is irrelevant since this is a burma-bangladesh conflict both India and China can possibly improve relations by sharing the spoils from the burmese victory.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> At the time of war, China will not support BD (in 1991 they did not).
> But BD's main objective would be to neutralize China which I think can be possible if India does not get involved with BD. We basically dont need Chinese help. Uncle Sam will be more than happy to extend the hand against Burmese.



It is more likely that India will support the Myanmar military while the US supports BD. The last thing China wants is a war.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> This time the situation is more favourable to BD. Our present PM made her first foreign visit to Saudi Arabia. This gesture has not gone unnoticed by the King. Who knows, he may send a hundred fighter planes, we have the pilots. However, I hope the history will repeat itself and the situation will defuse. But our little Dipu Moni is making this difficult by THINKING too loud.



The Saudi trip was an utter failure. The BD delegation was rebuked. Both Pakistan and Saudi are distrustful of this BD government. China is also not on friendly terms. You can also expect that India will betray us to achieve their strategic objectives against China. Only the US will come to our aid but the Indians will not like that.


----------



## Lethalforce

Chinese and India will both support Burma and USA will not be coming to your rescue this will be the realistic scenario.


----------



## arihant

Lethalforce said:


> Chinese and India will both support Burma and USA will not be coming to your rescue this will be the realistic scenario.



India will not support Burma. Why India should support BD as they only think India is going to kill them. Let them fight for their sovereignty. I am sure they are capable.


----------



## arihant

MBI Munshi said:


> The Saudi trip was an utter failure. The BD delegation was rebuked. Both Pakistan and Saudi are distrustful of this BD government. China is also not on friendly terms. You can also expect that India will betray us to achieve their strategic objectives against China. Only the US will come to our aid but the Indians will not like that.



Why are you not talking about some else then India, China and US. Is there no other country who can come and fight. Allowing US is not India's interest and it could force India to help BD. China is not friendly wars but if you have good trade balance then surely they are good enough to take care about you.


----------



## eastwatch

Lethalforce said:


> The reports of the Burmese buildup are reported on all different papers icluding burmese sources
> 
> Burma, Bangladesh Reinforce Border Troops
> 
> Indian encroachment is not a military encroachment if it was Bangladesh would finished in a matter of hours.
> 
> India will continue to arm Burma, but one suggestion to India should be to seal the border since mass refugees may come across if a war starts
> 
> China will gain more than India in this but both stand to gain since both have decades long military ties with Burma. Burma will most likely easily be the winner so i see both countries gaining from this. The India -China angle is irrelevant since this is a burma-bangladesh conflict both India and China can possibly improve relations by sharing the spoils from the burmese victory.


BD is surely not looking for mercenaries to fight its war against Burma or India. Do you know that without the mercenary Gorkha troops, Indian army will just evaporate without ever going to the battle field? Indian army minus Gorkha and Sikh is equivalent to zero. So, do not brag.

We will teach Burma a lesson this time and we have already taught your coward army a good lesson in 2001 Roumary battle. 13 BDR troops faced 400 IA troops without fear, and this time you will see what we do against Burma. And do not forget that by sacrificing many lakhs of our Muslim blood, we have given you a win in 1971. Number of deaths of your coward army was only 1,300. It is a shame.

A day will come when we will be seeking war spoils in your NE. It is not happening already because of Indian govt request to reign on our fundamentalists. Only they themselves can take over your NE. These fundamentalists are not interested in Burma war, they like your NE to be a part of BD. So, better wait for that day of judgement instead of saying stupid things.


----------



## eastwatch

arihant said:


> Why are you not talking about some else then India, China and US. Is there no other country who can come and fight. Allowing US is not India's interest and it could force India to help BD. China is not friendly wars but if you have good trade balance then surely they are good enough to take care about you.



Why do you suddenly suggest about getting a foreign troops when we have many millions of our own waiting to give blood? The bottom line is if we are not capable to defend our land by ourselves, then we must cease to exist as a nation. A weak nation has no right to exist. So, do not inflame the situation by all your senseless suggestions. Wait and see what happens. 

Initially, it was BD that was aggressive last year in the sea. Analyse the present situation, it is our BDR who have started the friction. What is your idea? If we are so scared about Burma, then we would have given a meek response to the Burmese fencing. We do not care about India, why should we care about Burma. 

It would be better for India to make terms with Burma, because they may attack your land also. They did it once in 1817 to 1826 to your NE. Indian army is too scared to fight Burma. We saw it in 1971 what your army is. So, better you do not say inflamatory remarks.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Do you know that without the mercenary Gorkha troops, Indian army will just evaporate without ever going to the battle field? Indian army minus Gorkha and Sikh is equivalent to zero. So, do not brag.


Oh is it so? Wow....so Easy being a analyst.




> A day will come when we will be seeking war spoils in your NE.


Anytime, fanboy. Makes life easier for the nuke seekers in my country. This hawks in delhi are wary of the islamist in your country and parrot the reason you mentioned above for keeping the nuke's.


----------



## inferno

eastwatch said:


> Why do you suddenly suggest about getting a foreign troops when we have many millions of our own waiting to give blood? The bottom line is if we are not capable to defend our land by ourselves, then we must cease to exist as a nation. A weak nation has no right to exist. So, do not inflame the situation by all your senseless suggestions. Wait and see what happens.
> 
> Initially, it was BD that was aggressive last year in the sea. Analyse the present situation, it is our BDR who have started the friction. What is your idea? If we are so scared about Burma, then we would have given a meek response to the Burmese fencing. We do not care about India, why should we care about Burma.
> 
> It would be better for India to make terms with Burma, because they may attack your land also. They did it once in 1817 to 1826 to your NE. Indian army is too scared to fight Burma. We saw it in 1971 what your army is. So, better you do not say inflamatory remarks.



ya you seen our army in 1971. Thats why you are seeing bangladesh today. You are completely out of your senses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> It would be better for India to make terms with Burma, because they may attack your land also. They did it once in 1817 to 1826 to your NE.


We know what they are capable of. Its a china proxy as far as we are concerned.



> Indian army is too scared to fight Burma. We saw it in 1971 what your army is. So, better you do not say inflamatory remarks


Why do you waste your usually decent post to fan boy comment's? BD & India history , for good or bad, is known to all. Kindly keep the jingoism for your brethren, will help them feel good.


----------



## Jako

eastwatch said:


> Number of deaths of your coward army was only 1,300. It is a shame.
> 
> .



show some respect to the men who helped you be what you are today,-'bangladeshis'.....this guys sacrificed their lives for you guys,you idiot.......yes ,bd-s also gave their bloods,but idiot try to understand,that was your motherland not ours......no taking away from the brave freedom fighters of bd,but without india's help(how little it could have been) 1971 would'nt have been possible......shame on s§its like you,who dare to disrespect a soldier!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> BD is surely not looking for mercenaries to fight its war against Burma or India. Do you know that without the mercenary Gorkha troops, Indian army will just evaporate without ever going to the battle field? Indian army minus Gorkha and Sikh is equivalent to zero. So, do not brag.


One more puff from that pipe and you will be walking on water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

MBI Munshi said:


> You can also expect that *India will betray us* to achieve their strategic objectives against China.


Interesting choice of words there. 'Betray'? So you would rather want India to support you in your war efforts? Strange, comming from a fellow who has made a career out of India baiting.



> Only the US will come to our aid but the Indians will not like that.


Not directly, but indirectly through supplies.


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> show some respect to the men who helped you be what you are today,-'bangladeshis'.....this guys sacrificed their lives for you guys,you idiot.......yes ,bd-s also gave their bloods,but idiot try to understand,that was your motherland not ours......no taking away from the brave freedom fighters of bd,but without india's help(how little it could have been) 1971 would'nt have been possible......shame on s§its like you,who dare to disrespect a soldier!


Before we show respect to your 1,300 braves, show respect to the few lakhs of brave sons of our soil in the 1971 war. Also accept that we gave you a rare win in that war. Not only you are denying respect to our braves of 1971, you are disrespecting us now in relation with Burma. 

Are we that meek and weak that we need foreign troops to fight against Burma? Why some Indians should suggest such a thing? Yes, we will need arms and jets from foreign countries, but we will do our fighting.

Note one thing, Burma has too vast agriculture land and resources, and too few people. We may help balance the equation this time.


----------



## eastwatch

The Daily Star - Details News

Myanmar brings in everything
Troops, tanks, warships, frigate to spread tension further; Dhaka terms it routine exercise 
M Abul Kalam Azad and Ahmed Hussain 

The Myanmar military brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, 12 warships and a frigate along its border with Bangladesh in the last 24 hours ended yesterday evening as part of its preparation for a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh, sources at the Bangladesh Armed Forces said. 

Bangladesh also has strengthened its military build-up in a bid to repulse a Myanmarese incursion by preparing 30 warships in Chittagong and Khulna, a Navy official stationed at Chittagong told The Daily Star. 

However, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at a press conference yesterday rejected reports about the heavy military build-up by Myanmar along Bangladesh border, saying it is a routine movement of the security personnel.

"I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it is a routine practice," she said, adding, Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes also called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy conveyed him the same message.

Ground reality did not support the foreign minister's claim as various sources in the military, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and intelligence agencies said that the situation on the border remained tense.

"The situation at Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense," Major General Mainul Islam, director general (DG) of BDR, said last night. 

The BDR DG met State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Haq Tuku yesterday and 'normally' discussed the border situation. 

"I am going to place some proposals tomorrow (Monday) to include construction of more Border Operations Outposts across the border and a few more battalions to strengthen the border guards," he told The Daily Star. 

An intelligence agency official said Myanmar has doubled its military presence at the border over the last couple of weeks, a move that has prompted Bangladesh to take similar measures. 

"Myanmar has sent in 37/57mm artillery guns that will bring Chittagong under their firing range," the Navy officer told The Daily Star after the foreign minister claimed normalcy at the border. 

Based on the information so far gathered, we suspect that Myanmar is making preparation for a short-scale naval conflict, he said. 

"Suspicious military preparations have been going on at the Myanmarese side of the border over the last two months," an intelligence official said, adding that the Myanmar army has newly deployed two battle units at their side. 

Earlier Myanmar had deployed nine Light Infantry Battalions in its border with Bangladesh. As part of their repeated provocative acts, the junta has violated international border rules and constructed illegal barbed wire fences along the frontier.

"We in the Bangladesh Navy suspect that Myanmar wants to intrude into our sea and declare a large chunk of area as their Maritime Exclusive Zone," the Navy official said.

The Myanmar junta can intrude into the Bangladeshi waters any time to claim ten nautical miles area, which covers the disputed block, which is thought to be a big source of oil and natural gas, he said. 

Sources said after Bangladesh's maritime boundary talks with Myanmar ended inconclusively in April, Bangladesh Navy made a deployment plan last September and sent it to the government for immediate action.

The deployment plan urged the government to strengthen maritime patrol at the Bay of Bengal and arrange joint naval exercises with friendly countries. 

Meanwhile, sources in Sittwe (formerly known as Akiab) said that Myanmarese Air Force Tatmadaw has stationed three fighter planes at the Sittwe airfield. Sittwe is only 80km away from Chittagong airport. 

Twelve warships are constantly patrolling the Bay area, which borders Bangladesh, the sources added. 

According to Bangladesh Navy sources, a new Myanmar navy frigate, built with the Chinese help at Yangon, has arrived at the Bay of Bengal. 

"There have also been new tanks and armoured columns are pouring in using the 40km road that they have recently built," said another Navy officer.

He said Bangladesh has kept around 30 warships standby in Chittagong and Khulna to repulse any Myanmarese incursion. The Myanmarese army personnel are regularly infiltrating into Bangladesh territory in the guise of civilians to gather information. 

Briefing newsmen, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni also said she had no information about whether Myanmar's border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border. 

In reply to a question, the foreign minister said Myanmar is not violating international laws by erecting barbed wire fences along Bangladesh border as well. "Myanmar is constructing fences in their territory conforming to international laws," she said.

Dipu Moni also said the movement of the Myanmar security forces has no link with Bangladesh's decision to seek UN arbitration to determine maritime boundary between the two neighbouring countries.

Asked whether Bangladesh asked China to mediate to resolve the crisis, she replied that she had no idea about any official proposal in this regard.

Meanwhile, no new leave for the navy men are now being granted, as all leaves in the Bangladesh Navy have been restricted, sources at the navy said.


----------



## DbnReaper

pmukherjee said:


> *Firstly. Border Fencing.*
> 1.* US - Mexican Border*. - "The 1,951 mile (3,141 km) border between the United States and Mexico traverses a variety of terrains, including urban areas and deserts. The barrier is located on both urban and uninhabited sections of the border, areas where the most concentrated numbers of illegal crossings and drug trafficking have been observed in the past. These urban areas include San Diego, California and El Paso, Texas. As of August 29, 2008, the U.S. Department of Homeland Security had built 190 miles (310 km) of pedestrian border fence and 154.3 miles (248.3 km) of vehicle border fence, for a total of 344.3 miles (554.1 km) of fence. The completed fence is mainly in New Mexico, Arizona, and California, with construction under way in Texas. [2]............."
> 2. *Pak - Afghan Border*. - "Islamabad, Jan 10: After introducing sophisticated biometric system to regulate the movement of people at Chaman Border Point with Afghanistan, Pakistan said it will complete fencing in parts of its border with Afghanistan by July 2007 to prevent cross border infiltration of Taliban militants.
> The biometric system that regulate the entry and exit points was inaugurated at Chaman border yesterday by Pakistan Interior Minister Aftab Khan Sherpao..........................."
> 3. *Indo-Bangla Border*. - "The Indo-Bangla border fencing project is expected to be completed by March 2010, an official statement said on............."
> 4. *Indo-Burma Border*. - "India defence.com: 18 September, 2006
> The Home Ministry has taken up various measures to accelerate the fencing works along the Indo-Myanmar border to check illegal drug trafficking in the region........................"
> 5. *Burma-BD Border*. - "DHAKA: Bangladesh says its eastern neighbour Myanmar is "unilaterally" erecting a barbed wire fencing along its border and has mobilised troops and naval force.
> Tension runs high along the Bangladesh-Myanmar 200 km long border, The Daily Star said Tuesday quoting unnamed defence sources............ "The reinforcements are still there but we do not have any information about the construction of fences," Hossain said.
> "Bangladesh has no problem if Myanmar erects fences on their territory, he said adding, "It will curb smuggling and illegal trespassing". ........................"
> 6. *India also has a border fence with Pakistan*. It is constructed well inside Indian territory and at no time did Pakistan object to it. Only objections we heard came from cross border militant organisations who were the 'Raison d'être' for the fence.
> 7. I am well aware of the history of South Africa. At no point of time did you face the kind of threat from violent islamic terror groups that India today faces. You did face some threat from communist backed guerrillas from neighbouring countries but they were more in the nature of bush fighters, raiders and poachers. You therefore cant percieve the situation in South Asia or the middle East. Yes I am aware that there is some kind of restriction imposed by the UN, but the UN people do not have to die from Fidayeen attacks. So a nation has to take care of itself.
> 
> *Secondly. Race/Religion.*
> I have nothing to do with your being white or muslim. I detected a strong anti-Indian undercurrent in your post and was trying to pin it down. Glad you cleared the mystery.
> 
> *Mahatma Gandhi*
> Yes DbnReaper, your comments about Mahatma Gandhi were in extreme bad taste. Initially, I was annoyed at you for pouncing on Kidman, a raw fresher on his very first post but when I saw the snide reference to Mahatma Gandhi, I lost my cool, something I dont generaly do. Mahatma Gandhi was the father of modern India. We owe our independance and freedom to him. I would never dream of talking ill, even in jest, of people like Nelson Mandela, Desmond Tutu or even Cecil Rhodes for that matter.
> 
> *Indians in SA*
> Now about protecting your nations interests from Indian/Chinese businesses. You are a white South African, right? You are a descendant of the British/Dutch adventurers/soldiers/businessmen who were the original capitalists the world has seen, right? Isn't South Africa founded basically on principles of capitalism? Well post aparthied, a certain degree of socialism may have crept in due to influence of ANC, but the identity of SA is basically that of a capitalist country. If Indian/Chinese businesses are better than your native businesses, you will get your *** kicked, isn't that just what free market capitalism stands for? After all the Indians who have gone there are not asking for your charity to survive, they are competing with your businessmen in your country on your terms and yet you feel threatened?
> 
> Any way, DbnReaper, nice interacting with you. It was a learning. Would not mind keeping in touch with you. No hard feelings. BTW, between the two of us, we may have managed to derail this thread.



Yes indeed we have managed to derail this thread and I am surprised that Bezerk hasn't banned me yet  Gandhi is just as much a SA hero as he is an Indian hero. Go ahead and mock Mandela, Tutu and Rhodes. We in SA do it on a daily basis ourselves. That's wot democracy is about. Keep in touch. 

As for the current situation between Bangladesh and Burma, on a serious note, I hope that the citizens of Bangladesh do not push their government for war. In Asia, the majority casualities of war are not the brave soldiers who don their uniforms to defend their nations. Sadly it is also the civilians who bear the brunt of warfare on a personal contact basis. Emerging economies like Bangladesh should not assimilate their military but should rather demand international intervention to resolve the situation. Burma is a military controlled state. Bangladesh is an emerging democracy. May the Almighty grant you the strength to use your human resolve rather than your human weapons to resolve this conflict.


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> The Saudi trip was an utter failure. The BD delegation was rebuked. Both Pakistan and Saudi are distrustful of this BD government. China is also not on friendly terms. You can also expect that India will betray us to achieve their strategic objectives against China. Only the US will come to our aid but the Indians will not like that.


Saudi King lives in practical life, he is not a Gaddafi. Saudians have reservations about the war criminals trial in BD, but it will not back down from its role as a benefactor of BD in times of its need. Same goes for Pakistan. 

We need Saudi logistic and Pakistani diplomatic support. India will do us a favour if it just does not backstab us by mobilizing troops at some points with our border. India is double-headed and cannot be trusted by any of its neighbours. This govt will fall, if it accepts logistic support from India. Our military will certainly not accept it.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Saudi King lives in practical life, he is not a Gaddafi. Saudians have reservations about the war criminals trial in BD, but it will not back down from its role as a benefactor of BD in times of its need. Same goes for Pakistan.
> 
> We need Saudi logistic and Pakistani diplomatic support. India will do us a favour if it just does not backstab us by mobilizing troops at some points with our border. India is double-headed and cannot be trusted by any of its neighbours. This govt will fall, *if it accepts logistic support from India*. Our military will certainly not accept it.



The equation will change if infact a war breaks out. New alignment will be taken place. I still believe China will stop replenishing Burmese if we could keep Indians out of it. BD will not have any problem finding allies all over the world. The top of the list UK, EU then Saudis and other middle eastern and USA. And the biggest support will come from Thailand who is always in odd with Burmese. I am pretty sure Thais will mobilise once Burmese attacks Bangladesh.


----------



## Jako

eastwatch said:


> Before we show respect to your 1,300 braves, show respect to the few lakhs of brave sons of our soil in the 1971 war. Also accept that we gave you a rare win in that war. Not only you are denying respect to our braves of 1971, you are disrespecting us now in relation with Burma.
> 
> Are we that meek and weak that we need foreign troops to fight against Burma? Why some Indians should suggest such a thing? Yes, we will need arms and jets from foreign countries, but we will do our fighting.
> 
> Note one thing, Burma has too vast agriculture land and resources, and too few people. We may help balance the equation this time.



who disrespected the brave freedom fighters of bd??.....show me one post by me ,where i did such......you are a insane spoilt kid,with no heart !......you made us win ,huh??.....so you mean,bd didnt want independence then??.....india was the main gainer from 1971??.....independence means nothing to you??....apnar ager post-ta porar por,ja rag holo na.....hater kache pele dekhie ditam,what a 'coward' indian can do!......respect is always mutual,bujhlen?


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> We need Saudi logistic and Pakistani diplomatic support. India will do us a favour if it just does not backstab us by mobilizing troops at some points with our border. India is double-headed and cannot be trusted by any of its neighbours. This govt will fall, if it accepts logistic support from India. Our military will certainly not accept it.



You can trust us as much as we will trust you in in case of confrontation with china/pak. Each country will safe guard its own interest, which i hope you will agree. Our policy viz a viz our neighbors is quite clear, so the snide remarks about double-headed, trust, etc are quite frankly not warranted and only represent your venom. Just because YOU are not in good books of your immediate neighbors, does not means the same extends to us.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> The equation will change if infact a war breaks out. New alignment will be taken place. I still believe China will stop replenishing Burmese if we could keep Indians out of it.



Are you joking mate? China is the main supporter of Junta. It will support Junta irrespective of India being in picture or not.



> And the biggest support will come from Thailand who is always in odd with Burmese. I am pretty sure Thais will mobilise once Burmese attacks Bangladesh.



With China supporting Junta, i doubt if Thai will come out openly... im not well versed with Thai policies and might be wrong.


----------



## Stumper

Jako said:


> you are a insane spoilt kid,with no heart


I guess its popular to blame India for all of BD misfortune's. Maybe its same as what we were taught in our school about British Rule and Pakistan. 

What sets me off is when this members blame India for every air that stinks in BD.


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Are you joking mate? China is the main supporter of Junta. It will support Junta irrespective of India being in picture or not.
> 
> 
> 
> With China supporting Junta, i doubt if Thai will come out openly... im not well versed with Thai policies and might be wrong.



I dont think Burmese will be getting free hardware from Chinese against a war with BD. BD will be constantly in touch with Chinese. If BD limits itself within Arakan state in the disguise of safe guarding Rohingyas than it should ok.

Regarding Thais, couple of months back Thai minister visiting Bangladesh openly criticised Burmese as the security threat for both BD and Thais. Even Junta said, Thai and BD are conspiring together with USA to take over Myanmar.


----------



## third eye

hello, hello...

Is anyone going to war ? Its really interesting to see how ppl whip themselves up into lather over an issue that does not exist !


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> hello, hello...
> 
> Is anyone going to war ? Its really interesting to see how ppl whip themselves up into lather over an issue that does not exist !



Well, Burmese might offlimit BD navy in a vast area in Bay Of Bengal which will trigger another stand off and this time BD/Burmese will open fire. I am not sure when Conoco Phillips will start their work but Burmese might try to stop them coming here as a tit for tat BD did last years. Things are tense now. Burmese brough in tanks and artilary in the border with BD.


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> who disrespected the brave freedom fighters of bd??.....show me one post by me ,where i did such......you are a insane spoilt kid,with no heart !......you made us win ,huh??.....so you mean,bd didnt want independence then??.....india was the main gainer from 1971??.....independence means nothing to you??....apnar ager post-ta porar por,ja rag holo na.....hater kache pele dekhie ditam,what a 'coward' indian can do!......respect is always mutual,bujhlen?


Salaam. Are moshai, ektu na hoi beshi koiya falaisi. Tai boila ki eto rag korte hoibo? Bharotio derke ichcha koirai majhe moddhe ektu ushkaia dei aar ki. Ashole kisui nai moner moddhe. Nen, ekhon matha thanda koren, aar tolowar hate loiya amare kochu kata koiren na. Burmar utpate amar monta bohut kharab hoiya geche.

Ta, amago deshi bangla kemon bujhlen? Apnago ghoti Banglae kotha koiya kono mojai paina.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DbnReaper

iajdani said:


> I dont think Burmese will be getting free hardware from Chinese against a war with BD. BD will be constantly in touch with Chinese. If BD limits itself within Arakan state in the disguise of safe guarding Rohingyas than it should ok.
> 
> Regarding Thais, couple of months back Thai minister visiting Bangladesh openly criticised Burmese as the security threat for both BD and Thais. Even Junta said, Thai and BD are conspiring together with USA to take over Myanmar.



All this posts of who will support who is laughable. Whether big India or big China or Big USA suppports Burma or Bangladesh is immaterial. Poland had big old UK signing up a treaty to come to its assistance before world war 2. When the Nazis moved into Poland , it took the Brits months to come to terms with that. When we had apartheid, the USSR was a treatied partner of Angola and Mozambique. It did not stop the then SA government from sending its army into those countries and taking over their land. All the Soviets could do was send in their military advisors to help their allies and equip them. SA army still moved in deep into those countries. In the case of war, each unto their own and your best friends are those who are willing to supply you arms on credit


----------



## TopCat

DbnReaper said:


> All this posts of who will support who is laughable. Whether big India or big China or Big USA suppports Burma or Bangladesh is immaterial. Poland had big old UK signing up a treaty to come to its assistance before world war 2. When the Nazis moved into Poland , it took the Brits months to come to terms with that. When we had apartheid, the USSR was a treatied partner of Angola and Mozambique. It did not stop the then SA government from sending its army into those countries and taking over their land. All the Soviets could do was send in their military advisors to help their allies and equip them. SA army still moved in deep into those countries. In the case of war, each unto their own and your best friends are those who are willing to supply you arms on credit



Thanks for the post. I am not worried about Burmese taking over Bangla land. Even the civilians with bamboo stick will beat the hell out of Burmese. You dont know anything about Bengalis. All the information and intellegence you see here are civilians who are constantly working for military without any pay. Even if you go to border you will see civilians are guarding the border at night in shift. Few days ago 3 burmese soldiers were caught insdie BD and who caught them? The civilians who were guarding border in the night. 

Yes we will be needing supplies of hardware specially little Navy support will do a great deal. I am expecting US navy ship in the Bay - of - Bengal in case of war.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> Saudi King lives in practical life, he is not a Gaddafi. Saudians have reservations about the war criminals trial in BD, but it will not back down from its role as a benefactor of BD in times of its need. Same goes for Pakistan.
> 
> We need Saudi logistic and Pakistani diplomatic support. India will do us a favour if it just does not backstab us by mobilizing troops at some points with our border. India is double-headed and cannot be trusted by any of its neighbours. This govt will fall, if it accepts logistic support from India. Our military will certainly not accept it.



If Burma attacks Bangladesh then this AL government will seek direct assistance from India. AL will not ask Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, China or the USA for help. India will then have a pretext to enter Bangladesh and quickly subdue Burma. This has, of course, been worked out beforehand. In this way India will get its transit facility and along with Burma have exclusive rights over our natural resources inside BD and the Bay of Bengal.


----------



## Nemesis

> his has, of course, been worked out beforehand. In this way India will get its transit facility and along with Burma have exclusive rights over our natural resources inside BD and the Bay of Bengal.



India has already worked out with Burma that when Burma attacks Bangladesh, India will intervene on Bangladesh's behalf and defeat the Burmese military and hence this will allow both India and Burma to have access to natural resources inside Bangladesh? Huh...what?!!!!!!! 

I want whatever it is that you're smoking MBI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> Salaam. Are moshai, ektu na hoi beshi koiya falaisi. Tai boila ki eto rag korte hoibo? Bharotio derke ichcha koirai majhe moddhe ektu ushkaia dei aar ki. Ashole kisui nai moner moddhe. Nen, ekhon matha thanda koren, aar tolowar hate loiya amare kochu kata koiren na. Burmar utpate amar monta bohut kharab hoiya geche.
> 
> Ta, amago deshi bangla kemon bujhlen? Apnago ghoti Banglae kotha koiya kono mojai paina.


Jakor matha gorom hoyar jothesto karon ase. aijkaal apni majhe majhei ektu beshiiiiiiiiiii koiya falaitasen. ektu lagaam dan. shudhu shudhu zogra koira to kono lav nai. kebol BP bare, ar dater _enamel_ nosto hoy. ar kisui hoy na.

sustho bhahbe, bhodro bhabhe _debate_ korte oshubidha kothay?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

Nemesis said:


> I want whatever it is that you're smoking MBI.


I want it too, I want it too.

MBI does it come with a gift wrap?


----------



## Lethalforce

arihant said:


> India will not support Burma. Why India should support BD as they only think India is going to kill them. Let them fight for their sovereignty. I am sure they are capable.



India will support Burma for the simple fact China will support Burma, Burma has a 98&#37; chance of victory. India dosen't need to help BD in anyway,but India and China do have much to gain from a Burmese victory and this USA rescue question still has not been answered why would USA get involved in anyway to help BD??


----------



## HK-47

'cause we are friendly with each other?why wouldn't they?
Still I think we should do this by ourselves and it wouldn't be bad if we take a licking as long as we do no lose any ground or water to the Burmese.

BTW,why do we have such a low chance of losing?Are you judging by numbers alone?


----------



## Lethalforce

i am not judging by numbers but this whole war scenario is created to try to grab the natural gas that has been found in the waters by China, wars are more for economic reasons specifically resources, if China is doing it for this reason they will make sure they succeed that is why i put the numbers low does not mean BD will not put up strong resistance or hold heir ground.

Burma Steps Up Bangladesh Border Tension, but Why?

*Burma Steps Up Bangladesh Border Tension, but Why?*
By WAI MOE Thursday, March 19, 2009



Burmese military preparedness along the country&#8217;s land and sea borders with Bangladesh was stepped up this week, although the reason for the latest increase in tension is not clear.

Bangladeshi border troops were put on alert on March 16 after reporting unusual movements by Burmese forces, who also began to build a barbed wire fence along the 200 km frontier between the two countries.

Local Burmese authorities said the fence was being built to deter smuggling and human trafficking. Illegal immigration has been a problem for this border region of Burma&#8217;s Arakan State since colonial times.

Although the Burmese explanation for the fence is credible, Bangladesh military officials have told Dhaka newspapers that Burmese ships had been mobilized in the Bay of Bengal, increasing tension along the sea border.

Warships of the two countries were involved in a border standoff late last year when the Burmese regime attempted to drill for natural gas in a disputed area of the Bay of Bengal. 

Some reports from Rangoon suggested that the latest tension between Burma and Bangladesh is being orchestrated by the Naypyidaw regime as a diversion in the run up to the 2010 election. It is suggested that problems with Burma&#8217;s Muslim neighbor are being provoked as a way of making &#8220;scapegoats&#8221; of Arakan State&#8217;s Muslim minority.

Anti-Muslim books and other publications are reportedly being distributed in Rangoon and towns in Arakan State.

The military regimes ruling Burma since 1962 have a history of creating false rumors against the country&#8217;s Muslim and Chinese minorities. Bloody riots sometimes resulted.

One common rumor accuses a Muslim man of raping a Buddhist woman, according to a Burmese political observer in Rangoon. &#8220;Many Burmese are not very tolerant of different religions and cultures,&#8221; he said.

There have been high-level visits by Burmese junta officials to the border region recently. Prime Minister Gen Thein Sein travelled there in late January and inspected government projects in the region.

Among the projects are highways connecting Rangoon and the Arakan towns of Sittwe and Kyaukphyu and a railroad between Arakan State and the west bank of the Irrawaddy River. 

The junta&#8217;s number 2, Vice Snr-Gen Maung Aye, also travelled recently to Arakan State., but the purpose of his journey was not made public.

Other key Burmese ministers, including Information Minister Brig-Gen Kyaw Hsan, Construction Minister Maj-Gen Khin Maung Myint and Post and Telecommunication Minister Brig-Gen Thein Zaw also visited Arakan State in February. Kyaw Hsan opened TV transmitter stations and libraries.

&#8220;I think ruling generals made many trips to Arakan State recently because the anti-junta movement there is quite strong,&#8221; Aye Thar Aung, an Arakan leader, told The Irrawaddy on Thursday.

Aye Thar Aung said that although the authorities were distributing anti-Muslim papers in Arakan State, they would not influence public feeling. &#8220;The Arakan people see the issues of the Rohingyas and military rule as separate ones. Anti-Muslim propaganda will not make the people of Arakan State pro-junta.&#8221;

*Western Burma is not only an important region for the Burmese junta but also of geopolitical and strategic interest for the junta&#8217;s closest ally, China. Beijing is scheduled to construct oil and gas pipelines from Arakan State&#8217;s Kyaukphyu Port to Yunnan Province in Southwest China in 2009. The US $2.5 billion project, which includes upgrading Kyaukpyu Port, is scheduled for completion by April 2013. 

The pipelines will carry 85 percent of China&#8217;s Middle East oil imports, as well as Burmese natural gas from the Bay of Bengal.

The Chinese-financed projects were believed to have figured prominently in talks in Naypyidaw on Wednesday between junta leader Snr-Gen Than Shwe and Chen Bingde, chief of the General Staff of the Chinese People's Liberation Army, who is currently visiting Burma.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DbnReaper

HK-47 said:


> 'cause we are friendly with each other?why wouldn't they?
> Still I think we should do this by ourselves and it wouldn't be bad if we take a licking as long as we do no lose any ground or water to the Burmese.
> 
> BTW,why do we have such a low chance of losing?Are you judging by numbers alone?



Do not rely on Uncle Sam for help. They usually do not send in troops to help a friend. Only support you can expect from the USA is logistics and intelligence. Only time that the USA sends in troops is when they are ready to enforce a change of regime with the support of the people. I do not think that Burma falls in that category. Bangladesh may as well keep cosy with India if it wants any involved military assistance. Thereafter, hopefully India will refrain from fencing off its boundaries to stop free inter continental civilian movement and trade competition. Just kidding !!


----------



## HK-47

Logistics and intelligence will do fine.We have a lot of manpower to waste.Nearly 160 million of a population.


----------



## DbnReaper

HK-47 said:


> Logistics and intelligence will do fine.We have a lot of manpower to waste.Nearly 160 million of a population.



Sadly, civilians are not the backbone of a nation's defence. When we entered Angola in the 80's, we were a bunch of mostly white soldiers entering a Black nation. If you think that the hatred between muslim and hindu and buddhist etc zealots are strong you would never know the hatred that was fuelled in sub saharan Africa between White and Black. While we expected strong civilian opposition to our presence when we moved in and their army retreated, we were strangely surprised at the reception. The civilians did not care as long as we did not shoot at them. A few village rabble rousers would try and spur on civilian attacks towards our platoons but not much came of that. Most of the people were interested in surviving on a daily basis. After a few weeks of occupation, we were purchasing goods from them and they were happy to deal with us. They started using our military hospitals and were happy to receive our medications. A man with his family standing besides him will not attack an army and risk danger to his family no matter how much of a nationalist he is. If not threatened with death or genocide by an invading army, most civilians would regard it as not being their duty to fight with sticks and stones an invading army armed with sophisticated weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mijanur

guys dont think of numbers..coz we got plenty of reserverd troops..i mean plenty of them..

anywayz wats the latest news 2day?


----------



## mijanur

this is off topic but ppl talkin abt numbers...
in 1971 hw many of htose soldiers were trained???/
very less


----------



## TopCat

DbnReaper said:


> Sadly, civilians are not the backbone of a nation's defence. When we entered Angola in the 80's, we were a bunch of mostly white soldiers entering a Black nation. If you think that the hatred between muslim and hindu and buddhist etc zealots are strong you would never know the hatred that was fuelled in sub saharan Africa between White and Black. While we expected strong civilian opposition to our presence when we moved in and their army retreated, we were strangely surprised at the reception. The civilians did not care as long as we did not shoot at them. A few village rabble rousers would try and spur on civilian attacks towards our platoons but not much came of that. Most of the people were interested in surviving on a daily basis. After a few weeks of occupation, we were purchasing goods from them and they were happy to deal with us. They started using our military hospitals and were happy to receive our medications. A man with his family standing besides him will not attack an army and risk danger to his family no matter how much of a nationalist he is. If not threatened with death or genocide by an invading army, most civilians would regard it as not being their duty to fight with sticks and stones an invading army armed with sophisticated weapons.



If you consider Bengali and Vietnamese civilian as of Shaharan Africans then you are dead wrong. You need to go to border with Burma now and you will find out. Civilians works hand in hand with our military. One call from Government and million will be lined up for enlistment.


----------



## TopCat

Lethalforce said:


> India will support Burma for the simple fact China will support Burma, Burma has a 98&#37; chance of victory. India dosen't need to help BD in anyway,but India and China do have much to gain from a Burmese victory and this USA rescue question still has not been answered why would USA get involved in anyway to help BD??



Well BD is considered safe partner of USA. USA does provide training to BD soldiers, they do joint military exercise with BD and also comes for rescue of BD citizens after every cyclone. We do owe USA in a lot of ways. This is no secret that USA seeks a base in Bay of Bengal and USA assistant secretary of state openly offered help to BD to secure its maritime border which drew a lot of criticism that time. 
Finally USA does not like Burma. Burma is a rogue state, seeking long range misslies and Nukes from North Korea.


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> Well BD is considered safe partner of USA. USA does provide training to BD soldiers, they do joint military exercise with BD and also comes for rescue of BD citizens after every cyclone. We do owe USA in a lot of ways. This is no secret that USA seeks a base in Bay of Bengal and USA assistant secretary of state openly offered help to BD to secure its maritime border which drew a lot of criticism that time.
> Finally USA does not like Burma. Burma is a rogue state, seeking long range misslies and Nukes from North Korea.



say wat!! even burma wants nukes...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Nemesis said:


> India has already worked out with Burma that when Burma attacks Bangladesh, India will intervene on Bangladesh's behalf and defeat the Burmese military and hence this will allow both India and Burma to have access to natural resources inside Bangladesh? Huh...what?!!!!!!!
> 
> I want whatever it is that you're smoking MBI.



Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma. 

Another scenario is that India stays on the sidelines but supplies Burma with military equipment while weakening BD in the process for takeover later on.


----------



## Lethalforce

iajdani said:


> Well BD is considered safe partner of USA. USA does provide training to BD soldiers, they do joint military exercise with BD and also comes for rescue of BD citizens after every cyclone. We do owe USA in a lot of ways. This is no secret that USA seeks a base in Bay of Bengal and USA assistant secretary of state openly offered help to BD to secure its maritime border which drew a lot of criticism that time.
> Finally USA does not like Burma. Burma is a rogue state, seeking long range misslies and Nukes from North Korea.



is there any kind of formal military pact between USA and BD?? Is BD in NATO? or part of ABCA alliance?

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




MBI Munshi said:


> Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma.
> 
> Another scenario is that India stays on the sidelines but supplies Burma with military equipment while weakening BD in the process for takeover later on.



it will most likely be the second scenario,India has no need to use Burma to the first scenario.


----------



## toxic_pus

MBI Munshi said:


> Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma.
> 
> Another scenario is that India stays on the sidelines but supplies Burma with military equipment while weakening BD in the process for takeover later on.


You are making Zaid Hamid look like a sissy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Lethalforce said:


> is there any kind of formal military pact between USA and BD?? Is BD in NATO? or part of ABCA alliance?



Any kind of military pact with other nation is very unpopular here.


----------



## Lethalforce

iajdani said:


> Any kind of military pact with other nation is very unpopular here.



Does that mean the answer is no?


----------



## TopCat

Lethalforce said:


> Does that mean the answer is no?



The answer is NO.


----------



## Iggy

MBI Munshi said:


> Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma.
> 
> Another scenario is that India stays on the sidelines but supplies Burma with military equipment while weakening BD in the process for takeover later on.



 care to explain why we need Bangladesh?? No thanks..we have enough problems to deal with..I don't think the govt will want another one..Lets keep it real mate.. I think we may help you because your current Govt is having a good relation with us...


----------



## TopCat

*Army chief visits border *
Army Chief Lt Gen Abdul Mubin yesterday visited the tension-gripped Alikadam area of the district, which is close to Myanmar border, to see the latest border situation.

The army chief made the surprise visit at about 3:00pm and talked to the army officers there.

Meanwhile, a frigate of Bangladesh Navy BNS Abu Bakar is now patrolling the sea near the disputed area where Myanmar had tried to rig last November for exploration purposes, said a navy officer stationed in Chittagong.

&#8220;A warship is accompanying the frigate,&#8221; he said wishing anonymity. The situation on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense, he added. 

Bangladesh has strengthened military build-up on its border as Myanmar deployed huge troops on their side and resorted to various provocative acts, fomenting the tension.

The Myanmar junta has brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, warships and a frigate along and near its border with Bangladesh while army and BDR men remained alert on the border.


----------



## Al-zakir

HK-47 said:


> Logistics and intelligence will do fine.We have a lot of manpower to waste.Nearly 160 million of a population.



True but they need to be train properly for Warfare. I think it should be mandatory for bd nations to get train in dicipline force for at least two years. This will make them preventive eliment against any outside agression othewise not worth it in mordern day warfare. 

It's time for us to enforce this venture. Turkey already has such plan in place.


----------



## Student

MBI Munshi said:


> Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma.



What natural resources does BD have apart from frequent floods and population. Save your JUTE no one needs it. *If India wanted your resources what was stopping India from removing its forces after capturing BD in 1971* 



MBI Munshi said:


> Another scenario is that India stays on the sidelines but supplies Burma with military equipment while weakening BD in the process for takeover later on.



India did took over BD in 1971 and left and i cannot belive that they will be willing to do it. BD should concentrate on their fishery and Jute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nemesis

> Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma.



If its such a great plan, how come you're in the know?


----------



## Student

mijanur said:


> guys dont think of numbers..coz we got plenty of reserverd troops..i mean plenty of them..



What will these reserves be fighting with? Chopsticks or tuna sandwich. BD has no chance if India wanted to capture BD it would have assimulated it in 1971.


----------



## TopCat

*Burmese Army Builds Outposts Along Border Bangladesh*Maungdaw: The Burmese army has secretly constructed many temporary outposts with bunkers in the deep forest and mountain ranges along the border with Bangladesh, report local sources.

Burmese army officials have also been renovating all the previous major outposts that were located along the border with Bangladesh. Two strategic outposts &#8211; Latpanwa outpost in Paletwa Township of Chin State and Kha Maung Wa outpost in Buthidaung Township in Arakan &#8211; have also been included in the renovation. 

Latpanwa outpost is located opposite Boro Moduck, a Bangladesh village on the upper Sungu River in the southern Chittagong Hill Tract. 

The major outposts along the border are being re-constructed for defensive action, the source said. 

According to a source close to the army, the construction of the outposts in the border area is being carried out under instruction from Ka Ka Kyi, the defensive service, in the new Burmese capital Naypyidaw. 

Local villagers in the border area confirmed the renovation of the army outposts as well as the construction of new temporary outposts along the border, and *villagers say army officials have used local people as forced labor on the projects*. 

Colonel Tin Win Myint, a newly appointed army commander from Military Operation Planning Bureau No. 1 based in Paletwa, recently visited the construction sites for the outposts, said an army source. 

The construction of the defensive outposts has come about after many army battalions were deployed to the border to aid in construction of a barbed wire border fence. 

According to a local military source, at least nine Burmese battalions have been deployed by the junta to the western Burmese border and most of the soldiers are staying within five kilometers of the border demarcation line.

Burmese Army Builds Outposts Along Border Bangladesh democracy for burma


----------



## amna

the biggest trade partners of the burmese junta are thailand, china, singapore and india. pakistan and russia are old friends of burma.

bangladesh better look elsewhere for help if war breaks out. this is what happens if you ditch your muslim brothers and go with india on every single thing.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Myanmar brings in everything

Troops, tanks, warships, frigate to spread tension further; Dhaka terms it routine exercise
*

Monday October 12 2009 01:31:47 AM BDT

The Myanmar military brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, 12 warships and a frigate along its border with Bangladesh in the last 24 hours ended yesterday evening as part of its preparation for a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh, sources at the Bangladesh Armed Forces said.(The Daily Star)

Bangladesh also has strengthened its military build-up in a bid to repulse a Myanmarese incursion by preparing 30 warships in Chittagong and Khulna, a Navy official stationed at Chittagong told The Daily Star.

However, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at a press conference yesterday rejected reports about the heavy military build-up by Myanmar along Bangladesh border, saying it is a routine movement of the security personnel.

"I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it is a routine practice," she said, adding, Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes also called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy conveyed him the same message.

Ground reality did not support the foreign minister's claim as various sources in the military, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and intelligence agencies said that the situation on the border remained tense.

"The situation at Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense," Major General Mainul Islam, director general (DG) of BDR, said last night.

The BDR DG met State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Haq Tuku yesterday and 'normally' discussed the border situation.

"I am going to place some proposals tomorrow (Monday) to include construction of more Border Operations Outposts across the border and a few more battalions to strengthen the border guards," he told The Daily Star.

An intelligence agency official said Myanmar has doubled its military presence at the border over the last couple of weeks, a move that has prompted Bangladesh to take similar measures.

"Myanmar has sent in 37/57mm artillery guns that will bring Chittagong under their firing range," the Navy officer told The Daily Star after the foreign minister claimed normalcy at the border.

Based on the information so far gathered, we suspect that Myanmar is making preparation for a short-scale naval conflict, he said.

"Suspicious military preparations have been going on at the Myanmarese side of the border over the last two months," an intelligence official said, adding that the Myanmar army has newly deployed two battle units at their side.

Earlier Myanmar had deployed nine Light Infantry Battalions in its border with Bangladesh. As part of their repeated provocative acts, the junta has violated international border rules and constructed illegal barbed wire fences along the frontier.

"We in the Bangladesh Navy suspect that Myanmar wants to intrude into our sea and declare a large chunk of area as their Maritime Exclusive Zone," the Navy official said.

The Myanmar junta can intrude into the Bangladeshi waters any time to claim ten nautical miles area, which covers the disputed block, which is thought to be a big source of oil and natural gas, he said.

Sources said after Bangladesh's maritime boundary talks with Myanmar ended inconclusively in April, Bangladesh Navy made a deployment plan last September and sent it to the government for immediate action.

The deployment plan urged the government to strengthen maritime patrol at the Bay of Bengal and arrange joint naval exercises with friendly countries.

Meanwhile, sources in Sittwe (formerly known as Akiab) said that Myanmarese Air Force Tatmadaw has stationed three fighter planes at the Sittwe airfield. Sittwe is only 80km away from Chittagong airport.

Twelve warships are constantly patrolling the Bay area, which borders Bangladesh, the sources added.

According to Bangladesh Navy sources, a new Myanmar navy frigate, built with the Chinese help at Yangon, has arrived at the Bay of Bengal.

"There have also been new tanks and armoured columns are pouring in using the 40km road that they have recently built," said another Navy officer.

He said Bangladesh has kept around 30 warships standby in Chittagong and Khulna to repulse any Myanmarese incursion. The Myanmarese army personnel are regularly infiltrating into Bangladesh territory in the guise of civilians to gather information.

Briefing newsmen, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni also said she had no information about whether Myanmar's border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border.

In reply to a question, the foreign minister said Myanmar is not violating international laws by erecting barbed wire fences along Bangladesh border as well. "Myanmar is constructing fences in their territory conforming to international laws," she said.

Dipu Moni also said the movement of the Myanmar security forces has no link with Bangladesh's decision to seek UN arbitration to determine maritime boundary between the two neighbouring countries.

Asked whether Bangladesh asked China to mediate to resolve the crisis, she replied that she had no idea about any official proposal in this regard.

Meanwhile, no new leave for the navy men are now being granted, as all leaves in the Bangladesh Navy have been restricted, sources at the navy said.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=288797


----------



## Lethalforce

Wel Come to Narinjara News
*
Burmese Army Builds Outposts Along Border*

Maungdaw: The Burmese army has secretly constructed many temporary outposts with bunkers in the deep forest and mountain ranges along the border with Bangladesh, report local sources.

Burmese army officials have also been renovating all the previous major outposts that were located along the border with Bangladesh. Two strategic outposts - Latpanwa outpost in Paletwa Township of Chin State and Kha Maung Wa outpost in Buthidaung Township in Arakan - have also been included in the renovation. 

Latpanwa outpost is located opposite Boro Moduck, a Bangladesh village on the upper Sungu River in the southern Chittagong Hill Tract. 

The major outposts along the border are being re-constructed for defensive action, the source said. 

According to a source close to the army, the construction of the outposts in the border area is being carried out under instruction from Ka Ka Kyi, the defensive service, in the new Burmese capital Naypyidaw. 

Local villagers in the border area confirmed the renovation of the army outposts as well as the construction of new temporary outposts along the border, and villagers say army officials have used local people as forced labor on the projects. 

Colonel Tin Win Myint, a newly appointed army commander from Military Operation Planning Bureau No. 1 based in Paletwa, recently visited the construction sites for the outposts, said an army source. 

The construction of the defensive outposts has come about after many army battalions were deployed to the border to aid in construction of a barbed wire border fence. 

According to a local military source, at least nine Burmese battalions have been deployed by the junta to the western Burmese border and most of the soldiers are staying within five kilometers of the border demarcation line.


----------



## Lethalforce

Indias Army Chief visits Burma
*
India&#8217;s Army Chief visits Burma*

The chief of India&#8217;s army, General Deepak Kapoor, kicked off a three-day visit to Burma on Sunday to meet with Burmese generals to enhance military-to-military cooperation. 

&#8220;We have always had close ties with them [Burma], including in counter-insurgency training,&#8221; an Indian army officer told Press Trust of India (PTI) on Sunday. 


The PTI reported that the Indian generals&#8217; visit to Burma &#8220;comes at a time when China has unveiled plans to construct a railway line up to its border&#8221; with military-ruled Burma.

Commenting on Beijing&#8217;s influence in the region, Deepak Kapoor, in a TV interview on Oct. 6, said, &#8220;The Indian army is capable of looking after and ensuring the defense of the country. It would take care of any aggression against Indian territory.&#8221; 

&#8220;The charter of the Indian army is to defend India&#8217;s territory and that will be ensured at all costs. Any talks of a repeat of 1962, I think that it is totally incorrect and uncalled for and it&#8217;s not fair,&#8221; he said, referring to the Sino-India border conflict in 1962 when the Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army advanced into India&#8217;s territory. 

Recently, India media have accused the Chinese military of transgressions in 2008 and 2009. 

&#8220;As far the transgressions are concerned, in the year 2009 so far, they are almost exactly at the same level as they were in the same corresponding period in 2008,&#8221; Deepak Kapoor said. 

Burmese state-run media have not reported on the meeting with India&#8217;s military chief. 

Following the crackdown on the 1988 democracy uprising in Burma, India was a strong supporter of the Burmese pro-democracy movement, and it is now home of tens of thousands of Burmese refugee. 

India&#8217;s pro-democracy policy on Burma made a sudden turn when the world&#8217;s largest democracy launched its &#8220;Look East Policy&#8221; in the 1990s to counter Chinese influence in Southeast Asia. 

Since then, India has built a closer relationship with the Burmese junta, engaging in increased trade and providing it with military hardware, while toning down its pro-democracy stance. 

&#8220;The Sino-Burmese gas pipeline and the Kumming-Singapore railway route through Burma are concerns for India. Apart from their Chinese concerns, the Indian insurgency in the northwest is another significant issue in the Indo-Burmese relationship,&#8221; said Tint Swe, an exiled Burmese politician in New Delhi.

The Burmese military cooperated more closely with its Indian counterparts in counter insurgency along the border after New Delhi toned down its pro-democracy policy on Burma. However, Indian insurgents are still based in Burmese jungles along the border and they frequently clash with the Indian army using Chinese-made weapons. 

The Jame&#8217;s Intelligence Review reported in 2008 that Indian insurgents bought Chinese weapons through the biggest non-state armed group in Burma, the United Wa State Army, based on the Sino-Burmese border. 

Burma military experts say the junta wants a good relationship with India to balance its dependency on China. The Burmese military has imported arms from India and also sent military officers to attend India&#8217;s military academies. 

The junta&#8217;s No.2, Vice Snr-Gen Maung Aye, is the key player in improving the Indo-Burma relationship. His last visit to India was in early April 2008. During the trip, India signed mult-million dollar agreements for the construction of a seaport and transportation system in Burma.

According to India&#8217;s media, former Indian Army chief Gen. J. J. Singh and Navy chief Admiral Arun Prakash visited Burma in November 2005 and January 2006.

Meanwhile, US President Barrack Obama&#8217;s new Burma policy calls for more pro-active cooperation from Burma&#8217;s neighbors, such as India and China, in promoting democracy in the military-ruled state. 

Irrawaddy correspondent Zarni Mann contributed to this story from New Delhi.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Student said:


> What will these reserves be fighting with? Chopsticks or tuna sandwich. BD has no chance if India wanted to capture BD it would have assimulated it in 1971.



A Pakistani who writes like an Indian. What is this world coming to????


----------



## BanglaBhoot

seiko said:


> care to explain why we need Bangladesh?? No thanks..we have enough problems to deal with..I don't think the govt will want another one..Lets keep it real mate.. I think we may help you because your current Govt is having a good relation with us...



Apart from natural resources there is the strategic requirement. With India under pressure in Arunachal Pradesh they will want any potentially hostile elements on their flanks neutralized. By nudging Burma India achieves several objectives at once.


----------



## Lethalforce

Are the hostile elements coming from Bangladesh??If no then the theory is not valid.


----------



## third eye

The word ' take over' is used so loosely here ( Eg : India to take over BD).Are the implications of taking over a region / country realised ?

Besides the assets ( if they are any worthwhile ones) a whole can of worms gets opened in form of population control, administration etc. Who in their right senses would like to do that ? More so when the same ends can be achieved by other means.

What assets does BD have that India should covet ?

On the subject, BD is getting a 1st exposure to the real world and would do well to mend fences with Myanmar for the simple reason that conflicts just don't help. It has the advantage of not having to spend uselessly on Defence ( apart from the minimum needed for deterrence & self respect) unlike its neighbors who are stuck in a quagmire of wasteful expenses.


----------



## arihant

This time I dont prefer to help BD as they lack sense. They don't wish India good and impose everything wrong on them. Also, what India has to with Bangladesh in this matter. If India has good relations with Burma, we should supply military weapons at good price (cheaper then china). At least Burmese do not think like BD.


----------



## Lethalforce

This maybe a war for the natural resources where the stronger will take from the weaker Bangladesh can try to defend the resources ,even if a arms race arises Bangladesh will not win with India and China arming Burma and the limited budget Bangladesh has for defense.


----------



## Lethalforce

Bangladesh offshore water energy assets in dispute - UPI.com

*Bangladesh offshore water energy assets in dispute
*
Published: Oct. 12, 2009 at 3:05 PM

CHANDPUR, Bangladesh, Oct. 12 (UPI) -- Bangladesh's government has called for international arbitration to resolve conflicting territorial claims in the Bay of Bengal's offshore waters.

The Daily Star reported Sunday that Foreign Minister Dipu Moni told journalists that the government hoped to resolve maritime boundary disputes with India and Myanmar through the government's call for international arbitration. According to Moni, the government has formally notified the missions of the two neighboring countries prior to submitting the dispute for arbitration. Moni commented that exploration and exploitation of Bangladesh's offshore natural resources are essential for the development of the country, as it is largely bereft of onshore hydrocarbon deposits.

In 2007 Bangladesh's oil production was a paltry 6,746 barrels per day, while the country imported 83,220 bpd. Bangladesh's reserves are estimated at 28 million barrels, but the picture is considerably brighter regarding the country's natural gas reserves, estimated at 141.6 billion cubic meters.

Bangladesh's Bay of Bengal maritime dispute with India concerns the contested New Moore (also known and South Talpatty or Purbasha) Island, while after 21 years, Bangladesh's maritime frontier with Myanmar also remains unresolved.


----------



## idune

*Delwar blasts Dipu Moni for comments on Myanmars move *

Staff Correspondent 

The BNPs secretary-general, Khandakar Delwar Hossain, on Monday blasted foreign minister Dipu Moni for saying that there was nothing to be worried about in spite of the mobilisation of troops by Myanmar and construction of barbed wire fence along Bangladeshs border.

They have nothing to be worried and will not worry even if the country is occupied by foreigners. The role of the government is disquieting for the people who are concerned about the countrys security, he said.

Delwar said the government has made the Parliament dysfunctional and is now attempting to make the country a failed state. The people will take suitable action if the government fails to discharge its duties, he said.

Delwar, in response to a question, said the national council session of the party would be held in time and all the preparations were underway. He expressed doubts that fair trials of the war criminals would be held after such a long delay and when the demand for such trials was politically motivated.

We demand trial of the real perpetrators of heinous crimes during the War of Independence. The war took place long ago and the demand for trying the war criminals in recent times is politically motivated. Sheikh Mujibur Rahman did not initiate war crimes trials and the Awami League too was silent during its past tenure, he told reporters at the partys central office.

Before going to court, the government needs evidence and witnesses of the war crimes, but after such a long time it may not find sufficient proof. Moreover, the trials should not be politically motivated, he said, adding that if the government wants the kind of trials held by the interim government, there is nothing to say. 

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/oct/13/front.html


----------



## eastwatch

arihant said:


> This time I dont prefer to help BD as they lack sense. They don't wish India good and impose everything wrong on them. Also, what India has to with Bangladesh in this matter. If India has good relations with Burma, we should supply military weapons at good price (cheaper then china). At least Burmese do not think like BD.



To do business with any country, India needs to raise its standard of military weapons to that of international level. By the way, BD is certainly not seeking Indian help with its problem with Burma.


----------



## arihant

eastwatch said:


> To do business with any country, India needs to raise its standard of military weapons to that of international level. By the way, BD is certainly not seeking Indian help with its problem with Burma.



If you think India doesn't have international level military, then there is nothing hype. After the initial lost in 1962, everything is up. Let hope BD don't have to seek Indian help here. Although I think this war not gone happen and Burma will achieve nothing.


----------



## idune

*Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma*

Posted on October 12, 2009 by Moin Ansari 

Army Chief Lt Gen Abdul Mubin yesterday visited the tension-gripped Alikadam area of the district, which is close to Myanmar border, to see the latest border situation.

The army chief made the surprise visit at about 3:00pm and talked to the army officers there. &#8220;I can&#8217;t confirm they will have nuclear weapons in a few years,&#8221; said Khin Maung Win, deputy executive director of the Norway-based Democratic Voice of Burma, which obtained some of the images. &#8220;But it is the hope of the military regime.&#8221;


http://img257.imageshack.us/i/myanmarburma.gif/


Meanwhile, a frigate of Bangladesh Navy BNS Abu Bakar is now patrolling the sea near the disputed area where Myanmar had tried to rig last November for exploration purposes, said a navy officer stationed in Chittagong. &#8220;A warship is accompanying the frigate,&#8221; he said wishing anonymity. The situation on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense, he added.

Bangladesh has strengthened military build-up on its border as Myanmar deployed huge troops on their side and resorted to various provocative acts, fomenting the tension.

The Myanmar junta has brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, warships and a frigate along and near its border with Bangladesh while army and BDR men remained alert on the border.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


The Bay of Bengal Continental shelf: Bharat wants to deprive Bangladesh of the riches of the offhore treasures.
Myanmar brings in everything:Troops, tanks, warships, frigate to spread tension further



The Myanmar military brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, 12 warships and a frigate along its border with Bangladesh in the last 24 hours ended yesterday evening as part of its preparation for a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh, sources at the Bangladesh Armed Forces said.

Bangladesh also has strengthened its military build-up in a bid to repulse a Myanmarese incursion by preparing 30 warships in Chittagong and Khulna, a Navy official stationed at Chittagong told The Daily Star.

However, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at a press conference yesterday rejected reports about the heavy military build-up by Myanmar along Bangladesh border, saying it is a routine movement of the security personnel.

&#8220;I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it is a routine practice,&#8221; she said, adding, &#8220;Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes also called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy conveyed him the same message.&#8221;

Ground reality did not support the foreign minister&#8217;s claim as various sources in the military, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and intelligence agencies said that the situation on the border remained tense.

&#8220;The situation at Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense,&#8221; Major General Mainul Islam, director general (DG) of BDR, said last night.

The BDR DG met State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Haq Tuku yesterday and &#8216;normally&#8217; discussed the border situation.

&#8220;I am going to place some proposals tomorrow (Monday) to include construction of more Border Operations Outposts across the border and a few more battalions to strengthen the border guards,&#8221; he told The Daily Star.

An intelligence agency official said Myanmar has doubled its military presence at the border over the last couple of weeks, a move that has prompted Bangladesh to take similar measures.

&#8220;Myanmar has sent in 37/57mm artillery guns that will bring Chittagong under their firing range,&#8221; the Navy officer told The Daily Star after the foreign minister claimed normalcy at the border.

Based on the information so far gathered, we suspect that Myanmar is making preparation for a short-scale naval conflict, he said.

&#8220;Suspicious military preparations have been going on at the Myanmarese side of the border over the last two months,&#8221; an intelligence official said, adding that the Myanmar army has newly deployed two battle units at their side.

Earlier Myanmar had deployed nine Light Infantry Battalions in its border with Bangladesh. As part of their repeated provocative acts, the junta has violated international border rules and constructed illegal barbed wire fences along the frontier.

&#8220;We in the Bangladesh Navy suspect that Myanmar wants to intrude into our sea and declare a large chunk of area as their Maritime Exclusive Zone,&#8221; the Navy official said.

The Myanmar junta can intrude into the Bangladeshi waters any time to claim ten nautical miles area, which covers the disputed block, which is thought to be a big source of oil and natural gas, he said.

Sources said after Bangladesh&#8217;s maritime boundary talks with Myanmar ended inconclusively in April, Bangladesh Navy made a deployment plan last September and sent it to the government for immediate action.

The deployment plan urged the government to strengthen maritime patrol at the Bay of Bengal and arrange joint naval exercises with friendly countries.

Meanwhile, sources in Sittwe (formerly known as Akiab) said that Myanmarese Air Force Tatmadaw has stationed three fighter planes at the Sittwe airfield. Sittwe is only 80km away from Chittagong airport.

Twelve warships are constantly patrolling the Bay area, which borders Bangladesh, the sources added.

According to Bangladesh Navy sources, a new Myanmar navy frigate, built with the Chinese help at Yangon, has arrived at the Bay of Bengal.

&#8220;There have also been new tanks and armoured columns are pouring in using the 40km road that they have recently built,&#8221; said another Navy officer.

He said Bangladesh has kept around 30 warships standby in Chittagong and Khulna to repulse any Myanmarese incursion. &#8220;The Myanmarese army personnel are regularly infiltrating into Bangladesh territory in the guise of civilians to gather information.&#8221;

Briefing newsmen, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni also said she had no information about whether Myanmar&#8217;s border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border.

In reply to a question, the foreign minister said Myanmar is not violating international laws by erecting barbed wire fences along Bangladesh border as well. &#8220;Myanmar is constructing fences in their territory conforming to international laws,&#8221; she said.

Dipu Moni also said the movement of the Myanmar security forces has no link with Bangladesh&#8217;s decision to seek UN arbitration to determine maritime boundary between the two neighbouring countries.

Asked whether Bangladesh asked China to mediate to resolve the crisis, she replied that she had no idea about any official proposal in this regard.

Meanwhile, no new leave for the navy men are now being granted, as all leaves in the Bangladesh Navy have been restricted, sources at the navy said.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten | ??????? ????? | ???? | Rupi Nyhet


----------



## arihant

idune said:


> Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten | ??????? ????? | ???? | Rupi Nyhet



Rupeenews. very good source for every hatred.


----------



## jaunty

MBI Munshi said:


> Quit playing dumb. India and Burma are in collusion on this. This is all another finessed RAW plan. Burma starts a war with BD. The compliant BD government requests assistance from India. India brings its troops into BD. Burma backs off and India occupies BD. India insists on transit and claims our natural resources along with Burma.
> 
> Another scenario is that India stays on the sidelines but supplies Burma with military equipment while weakening BD in the process for takeover later on.



In both the scenarios you are doomed. So just accept it...We are devil..


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh turned into a theatre of covert war *

M. Shahidul Islam 

The mismanagement of the AL-led regime is becoming as unruly like sliding potatoes from a derailed carriage. And, nowhere this drawback is as starkly evident as are in the fields of national defence and geopolitics.

*The governments of India and Bangladesh are pursuing a strategy rather aggressively to connect Indian Northeast with the mainland via Bangladesh, without any profound thoughts having been accorded to the likely ramifications of such moves on our vital national interests.

In delving matters as serious as these, one must be candid. Fact is: Bangladesh has no interest in siding militarily with either of the global or regional protagonists at a time when our fundamental preoccupation should be the consolidation of national sovereignty as an upcoming nation of 150 million strong. Yet, when China and India are found to be preparing to lock horns in a military showdown which could end up with nuclear exchanges between the two military giants, Dhaka and Delhi are busy in paving ways for movement of Indian goods and merchandises to the troubled northeast via Bangladesh. 

Many say that purported economic posturing is a mere fa&#30820;e and the exterior of a menacing syndrome which has much to do with Indian military preparedness against China and, Delhi's desperate quest to emerge as a military super power. That is why the Bangladesh - India borders are being turned as staging posts and conduits for conveying military hardware and forces from mainland India to the troubled seven sisters, something that could trigger economic and military reprisals against Bangladesh from China and its regional allies. 

There are signs that it could also provoke revenge attacks from the North Eastern insurgents fighting for decades to liberate themselves from Delhi's tutelage. That being the raw reality, so to speak, it comes as a surprise that, the grand connectivity scheme included in the proposed Asian highway aside, a cobweb of other connectivity dots are being hastily joined together at the strategic spots of the nation's mutual borders. These hasty moves have much to do with military preparation of India and the US against China and Myanmar, than with economic interest of Bangladesh, as is being touted.* 

*Why Tripura?* *On October 5, concerned ministers and officials from Tripura and Bangladesh inaugurated a new land custom station at Feni-Belonia border while, within months, at least eight such custom stations are slated to be built along the 856 km. long, largely natural- barrier-free Tripura- Bangladesh border, according to a reliable source. 

Although four of the northeastern states-Assam, Tripura, Meghalaya and Mizoram - share about 1,879 km border with Bangladesh, the extra priority being accorded to Tripura is for reasons which are purely geopolitical. Besides having accessible borders with Bangladesh, Myanmar-China lines of communication can be choked off from stronger military presence in Tripura alone. 

 The source says the other mapped out destinations of Bangladesh for uses as conduits for India's military manoeuvres are: Agartala-Dhaka (150 km); Kailashahr-Sylhet (90 km); Sabroom-Chittagong (75 km); Sonamura-Comilla (25 km). 

Meanwhile, the Akhaurah land port, only 150 km east of Dhaka and just 5 km west of Tripura capital Agartala, has already been inaugurated as a common border port and is being geared as a major launching pad for trade, and, for troop manoeuvring between mainland India and Tripura via Bangladesh, when needed.

One of the other main undertakings in this grand strategy is to connect Agartala and Kolkata via Bangladesh to reduce over 1500 km distance between the two Indian cities into over 330 km, and, to connect Tripura's Sabroom with Chittagong port. 

While the regime in Dhaka may either be ignorant of the consequences of these acts, or is beholden to foreign powers, the message from one of the secessionist leaders of India's Northeast could not be prompter and clearer. Barely 48 hours before the inauguration of the joint custom station at Feni-Belonia on October 5 by the Shipping and Commerce Ministers of Bangladesh and an Indian counterpart, Ranjan Daimary alias D R Nabla, president of the outlawed National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB), said in a statement, "I would like to request the government of Bangladesh to extend helping hands in our struggle for freedom." 

In a rare display of emotion by any separatist leader of his likes, Nabla said, "If our people have helped Bangladeshis on all counts for freedom from Pakistan without questioning their legitimacy or whatsoever, it becomes an obligation for the people and the government of Bangladesh too to help us in our freedom struggle against India." 
Nabla added, "Particularly, I would like to request the security forces of Bangladesh not to harass or arrest our cadres and members when they sometimes cross to Bangladesh for their safety and security." The rebel leader turned nostalgic when he claimed, "Even my parents had adopted a destitute and hapless young Bangladeshi boy in 1972. His name was Quiddos Mia."

Like many other insurgent groups operating in the troubled region, the NDFB has been fighting for an independent homeland for the Bodo tribe of Assam since 1986 and the statement of Nabla coincided with the celebration of the NDFB's 23 years of founding anniversary.* 

*Beijing & Washington*
According to Assam Police, Nabla has also appealed last week to the Chinese government for help. This assertion is reinforced by other sources within India who claim, "Daimary (Nabla) has made a simultaneous request to Beijing to take immediate action "on the basis of recommendations of Zhan Lue of the China International Institute of Strategic Studies (CIISS) who has suggested earlier that India as a whole should be divided into 20-30 nation states on ethnic lines for rapid development and modernization of the region." 

Beijing has, however, made it clear that its government has got nothing to do with Lue's theory. Meanwhile, as the ministers and officials of Bangladesh and India busied themselves in connecting dots at the common borders on October 5, the US embassy in Dhaka declared that the U.S. and Bangladesh military forces would participate in a joint military exercise? along the country's coastal region to increase what the embassy official said counter terrorism capabilities.

Codenamed "Tiger Shark," the military manoeuvre is slated to last through November. Another US embassy official was quoted earlier for having said, "Units from the Bangladesh Navy and the U.S. military will train on counter terrorism and combating piracy and maritime and coastal threats during this exercise." Whatever intent the joint Bangladesh-US naval exercise may possess, those who spend valuable times in observing such matters are in no doubt that the exercise carries some message for China and its close ally, Myanmar. It also acquired further importance when, the following day (October 06), Ambassador James Moriarty personally met with Prime Minister Hasina. Although the meeting had apparently produced a message for BNP leaders to join the parliament, in reality, it had much to do with the bubbling geopolitical tension intensifying between India and China, according to sources.

Besides, the military dimension of the upcoming US- Bangladesh exercise is illustrated by the composition of forces from the host nation, Bangladesh, which is known to be preparing its elite Special Warfare Dive and Salvage units to join the manoeuvre.

*A nuclear Myanmar?*

While these dangers lurk around, some observers are getting impatient about the AL-led regime's not being mindful and cognizant of other serious developments which are on the verge of re-shaping the geopolitical landscape of the entire region. One of such events is the recent disclosure that Myanmar is about to test a nuclear device. The Sydney Morning Herald reported recently that Myanmar appears to be establishing nuclear facilities with help from North Korea and Russia, possibly with the intent of producing nuclear weapons. If true, Yangon's possession of nuclear arsenal will tilt the balance of forces by having in China's side allies like nuclear armed North Korea, Russia, Pakistan, and, perhaps, Iran too.

Quoting two Burmese defectors who had disclosed details of the scheme to an Australian strategic studies analyst, Desmond Ball, and a Thailand-based journalist, Phil Thornton, some reports revealed that Yangon's military regime has secretly constructed a reactor at Naung Laing that would encompass reprocessing technology designed to extract weapon-grade plutonium. Besides, a command and control facility for a nuclear-weapon program was reportedly prepared at a nearby underground location and members of the military nuclear battalion were working in the area, said one of the defectors.

*Economic mirage*

Based on such realities, one can hardly attach any credence to the claim of prospective economic dividend by our government from the hastily arranged connectivity schemes with India's Northeast. Besides, unbridled smuggling aside, official bilateral trade has been on the rise since the coming to power of a caretaker regime in late 2007, resulting in more and more trade imbalance for Bangladesh.

According to an official of the India-Bangladesh Chamber of Commerce and Industry (IBCCI), total bilateral trade between India and Bangladesh grew from $2.56 billion in 2006-07 to $3.616 billion in 2007-08. While that may seem like a positive thing, the underlying facts are too sobering for Bangladesh, and getting worse further. According to another official of the Bangladesh's Export Promotion Bureau (EPB), "Bangladesh's trade gap with India has increased to $ 2,566.42 million in 2008-09," which include the first six months tenure of the incumbent regime. 

This too is prompting many to question further the true intent of the government in rushing toward moves that are geopolitically self-destructive and economically elusive. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## leonblack08

This proves our little FM Dipu moni is worthless.

*Army chief visits border​*Our Correspondent, Bandarban
*Army Chief Lt Gen Abdul Mubin yesterday visited the tension-gripped Alikadam area of the district, which is close to Myanmar border, to see the latest border situation.*

The army chief made the surprise visit at about 3:00pm and talked to the army officers there.

*Meanwhile, a frigate of Bangladesh Navy BNS Abu Bakar is now patrolling the sea near the disputed area where Myanmar had tried to rig last November for exploration purposes, said a navy officer stationed in Chittagong.*

*&#8220;A warship is accompanying the frigate,&#8221; *he said wishing anonymity. The situation on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense, he added.

*Bangladesh has strengthened military build-up on its border as Myanmar deployed huge troops on their side and resorted to various provocative acts, fomenting the tension.*

*The Myanmar junta has brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, warships and a frigate along and near its border with Bangladesh while army and BDR men remained alert on the border.
*
The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## third eye

leonblack08 said:


> *This proves our little FM Dipu moni if worthless.*
> 
> *Army chief visits border​*Our Correspondent, Bandarban
> *Army Chief Lt Gen Abdul Mubin yesterday visited the tension-gripped Alikadam area of the district, which is close to Myanmar border, to see the latest border situation.*
> 
> The army chief made the surprise visit at about 3:00pm and talked to the army officers there.
> 
> *Meanwhile, a frigate of Bangladesh Navy BNS Abu Bakar is now patrolling the sea near the disputed area where Myanmar had tried to rig last November for exploration purposes, said a navy officer stationed in Chittagong.*
> 
> *A warship is accompanying the frigate, *he said wishing anonymity. The situation on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense, he added.
> 
> *Bangladesh has strengthened military build-up on its border as Myanmar deployed huge troops on their side and resorted to various provocative acts, fomenting the tension.*
> 
> *The Myanmar junta has brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, warships and a frigate along and near its border with Bangladesh while army and BDR men remained alert on the border.
> *
> The Daily Star - Details News



No offense meant , but if you feel your FM is worthless what advantage would you get by posting comments on a Pakistani forum ?


----------



## leonblack08

third eye said:


> No offense meant , but if you feel your FM is worthless what advantage would you get by posting comments on a Pakistani forum ?



If we thought about advantage,why the hell are we even discussing in Internet?
This is discussion forum,we are free to discuss.

And its not only in PDF,but everyone is critical of FM.She has not been successful.Our PM said there will be a revaluation of the performance,I just hope she takes the right decision and replace Dipu Moni ASAP.

Now why she is *worthless*,because the situation is so tensed here,and she is saying its nothing but routine exercise.What would you say to your FM,if Pakistan builds up troops near border and you FM said its nothing to worry??
I got my brother posted at CTG ,and I am worried about him.


----------



## third eye

leonblack08 said:


> If we thought about advantage,why the hell are we even discussing in Internet?
> This is discussion forum,we are free to discuss.
> 
> And its not only in PDF,but everyone is critical of FM.She has not been successful.Our PM said there will be a revaluation of the performance,I just hope she takes the right decision and replace Dipu Moni ASAP.



ok... your call.

But why wash dirty linen in public.


----------



## leonblack08

*Myanmar brings in everything​**Troops, tanks, warships, frigate to spread tension further; Dhaka terms it routine exercise*
M Abul Kalam Azad and Ahmede Hussain
*The Myanmar military brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, 12 warships and a frigate along its border with Bangladesh in the last 24 hours ended yesterday evening as part of its preparation for a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh, sources at the Bangladesh Armed Forces said.*

Bangladesh also has strengthened its military build-up in a bid to repulse a Myanmarese incursion by preparing 30 warships in Chittagong and Khulna, a Navy official stationed at Chittagong told The Daily Star.

However, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at a press conference yesterday rejected reports about the heavy military build-up by Myanmar along Bangladesh border, saying it is a routine movement of the security personnel.

"I had talks with our ambassador, an army officer, in Myanmar and he told me that it is a routine practice," she said, adding, Foreign Secretary Mijarul Quayes also called the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka and the envoy conveyed him the same message.

*Ground reality did not support the foreign minister's claim as various sources in the military, Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and intelligence agencies said that the situation on the border remained tense.
*
*"The situation at Bangladesh-Myanmar border has remained tense,"* Major General Mainul Islam, director general (DG) of BDR, said last night.

The BDR DG met State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Haq Tuku yesterday and 'normally' discussed the border situation.

"I am going to place some proposals tomorrow (Monday) to include construction of more Border Operations Outposts across the border and a few more battalions to strengthen the border guards," he told The Daily Star.

An intelligence agency official said Myanmar has doubled its military presence at the border over the last couple of weeks, a move that has prompted Bangladesh to take similar measures.

*"Myanmar has sent in 37/57mm artillery guns that will bring Chittagong under their firing range," *the Navy officer told The Daily Star after the foreign minister claimed normalcy at the border.

Based on the information so far gathered, we suspect that Myanmar is making preparation for a short-scale naval conflict, he said.

*"Suspicious military preparations have been going on at the Myanmarese side of the border over the last two months,"* an intelligence official said, adding that the Myanmar army has newly deployed two battle units at their side.

Earlier Myanmar had deployed nine Light Infantry Battalions in its border with Bangladesh. As part of their repeated provocative acts, the junta has violated international border rules and constructed illegal barbed wire fences along the frontier.

"We in the Bangladesh Navy suspect that Myanmar wants to intrude into our sea and declare a large chunk of area as their Maritime Exclusive Zone," the Navy official said.

The Myanmar junta can intrude into the Bangladeshi waters any time to claim ten nautical miles area, which covers the disputed block, which is thought to be a big source of oil and natural gas, he said.

Sources said after Bangladesh's maritime boundary talks with Myanmar ended inconclusively in April, Bangladesh Navy made a deployment plan last September and sent it to the government for immediate action.

The deployment plan urged the government to strengthen maritime patrol at the Bay of Bengal and arrange joint naval exercises with friendly countries.

Meanwhile, sources in Sittwe (formerly known as Akiab) said that Myanmarese Air Force Tatmadaw has stationed three fighter planes at the Sittwe airfield. Sittwe is only 80km away from Chittagong airport.

Twelve warships are constantly patrolling the Bay area, which borders Bangladesh, the sources added.

According to Bangladesh Navy sources, a new Myanmar navy frigate, built with the Chinese help at Yangon, has arrived at the Bay of Bengal.

*"There have also been new tanks and armoured columns are pouring in using the 40km road that they have recently built," s*aid another Navy officer.

*He said Bangladesh has kept around 30 warships standby in Chittagong and Khulna to repulse any Myanmarese incursion. The Myanmarese army personnel are regularly infiltrating into Bangladesh territory in the guise of civilians to gather information.*

Briefing newsmen, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni also said she had no information about whether Myanmar's border guards were trying to push Rohingya refugees across the border.

In reply to a question, the foreign minister said Myanmar is not violating international laws by erecting barbed wire fences along Bangladesh border as well. "Myanmar is constructing fences in their territory conforming to international laws," she said.

Dipu Moni also said the movement of the Myanmar security forces has no link with Bangladesh's decision to seek UN arbitration to determine maritime boundary between the two neighbouring countries.

Asked whether Bangladesh asked China to mediate to resolve the crisis, she replied that she had no idea about any official proposal in this regard.

*Meanwhile, no new leave for the navy men are now being granted, as all leaves in the Bangladesh Navy have been restricted, sources at the navy said.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

third eye said:


> ok... your call.
> 
> But why wash dirty linen in public.



I get it Third eye.It was more out of frustration.Look at our misery.


----------



## third eye

leonblack08 said:


> I get it Third eye.It was more out of frustration.Look at our misery.



Leon,

When you are in trouble you rarely have friends. Those who read of your misery invariably gloat on your troubles. The replies you get will invariably be the ' I told you so...' variety.

Its best to hold tight,introspect & act,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> It seems that leon was right after all. The Myanmar threat should be taken seriously. Apparently Myanmar has come out of China's influence and is moving towards the Indian side. The Indian COAS is now visiting Myanmar and do not be surprised if they support them in a war.



Thank you sir.

I am at least glad that our military always had an eye on the potential threat from Myanmar.That's what I can deduce from the level of intelligence they are gathering from Burma.(unfortunately some of the fellow BD members here thought otherwise.this will be an eye opener for everyone,including those sitting in power.)


The timing of the visit is suspicious,especially when we know India have already supplied them with tanks and arms.
But something does not yet fit in.China is still in better position than India,in case of Burma.*May be* India will try to use this as a gateway to Burmese oil.

*But the question is*,they are then going to find a totally hostile neighbour named Bangladesh,which certainly they does not want.So I don't think India will risk so much for oil.

But don't know about covert ops though.

Instead of India,US has more to gain from a possible war.


----------



## leonblack08

*This has Potential for aggravating the situation*.But in a sense Bangladesh now have a strong back up.


Bdmilitary .com website is reporting.
*Joint Bangladesh-US naval Special Forces exercise to be held*
Exercise *&#8220;Tiger Shark&#8221;* will be held in Chittagong between the Bangladesh Navy and United State Navy Special Operations Forces *through the month of November.*

Now those who are doubting about the reliability of Bdmilitary,I think this is reliable.Last time they reported Navy buying helicopters,it turned out to be true,as BAF gave training to Navy for naval air wing.
And we will hear more of it,if it is confirmed.


----------



## leonblack08

Now look at the timing of all these incidents:

1.Burma mobilising troops.
2.Indian COAS in Burma visit.
3.BD-US military exercise.

I wonder how are they related.


----------



## eastwatch

I think, India may sell its weapons to Burma, but may still choose to remain neutral in a war. To reverse this, BD population will have to revise their attitude towards that country. This will bring Indian hegemony on BD, which the population detaste very much.

China needs Burma in all the seasons, because the latter can give connectivity to the Bay of Bengal to the former. China has already bought in advance the natural gas from some of the Burmese fields. China is also planning to build an unloading facility in Sittwe where the middle-east oil will be unloaded and then pumped via pipeline to China.

Burmese Junta has all along been supported by China. China needs Burma in case of a showdown with India and it has more leverage upon Burma than India can ever have. Supplying a few dozen this and that weapon may not change the equation.

I do not think, China will endorse Burma to wage a war on BD. The present situation has roots in last year's showdown between BD and Burma in the Bay of Bengal. Immediately after, the Burmese military started to fortify its positions across the border. They have now almost finished building a garrison town 5 km away from the border.

It may be that the Burmese are just fortifying their garrison with tanks and artilleries. It means it is a permanent Burmese buildup only 5 km away from the border. The Burmese Junta had lost face last year when it had to withdraw from the maritime territory in the Bay of Bengal. So, naturally, they have opted to build a garrison. Now, a future showdown in the Bay will be reciprocated on the land, even if Burma does not initiate a war this time.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> I think, India may sell its weapons to Burma, but may still choose to remain neutral in a war. To reverse this, BD population will have to revise their attitude towards that country. This will bring Indian hegemony on BD, which the population detaste very much.
> 
> China needs Burma in all the seasons, because the latter can give connectivity to the Bay of Bengal to the former. China has already bought in advance the natural gas from some of the Burmese fields. China is also planning to build an unloading facility in Sittwe where the middle-east oil will be unloaded and then pumped via pipeline to China.
> 
> Burmese Junta has all along been supported by China. China needs Burma in case of a showdown with India and it has more leverage upon Burma than India can ever have. Supplying a few dozen this and that weapon may not change the equation.
> 
> I do not think, China will endorse Burma to wage a war on BD. The present situation has roots in last year's showdown between BD and Burma in the Bay of Bengal. Immediately after, the Burmese military started to fortify its positions across the border. They have now almost finished building a garrison town 5 km away from the border.
> 
> It may be a troop build up when seen from BD, but it may also be that they are just fortifying their garrison with tanks and artilleries. It means it is a permanent Burmese buildup near our border. Note that the Burmese Junta had lost its face last year when it had to withdraw from the maritime territory in the Bay of Bengal. So, the building of a garrison is the natural reaction of the Burmese generals.



Off course it has roots in the last year's naval stand off.
The Burmese immediately sent their naval crew for better training after standoff.And they have been preparing for another stand throughout the year.

China will be the loser if there is a war between BD-Burma.And a war will allow US in the region.I am just hoping they can diffuse the situation like last year.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> I got my brother posted at CTG ,and I am worried about him.



I am sure he will be fine inshallah and do Bangladesh proud. 

Was he with the three brigades that joined the Chittagong Div?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I am at least glad that our military always had an eye on the potential threat from Myanmar.That's what I can deduce from the level of intelligence they are gathering from Burma.(unfortunately some of the fellow BD members here thought otherwise.this will be an eye opener for everyone,including those sitting in power.)
> 
> 
> The timing of the visit is suspicious,especially when we know India have already supplied them with tanks and arms.
> But something does not yet fit in.China is still in better position than India,in case of Burma.*May be* India will try to use this as a gateway to Burmese oil.
> 
> *But the question is*,they are then going to find a totally hostile neighbour named Bangladesh,which certainly they does not want.So I don't think India will risk so much for oil.
> 
> But don't know about covert ops though.
> 
> Instead of India,US has more to gain from a possible war.



My thinking goes that the US has virtually no influence over Burma; China has been losing influence over Burma and India has now taken Beijing's place and has most influence over the country. India is not only concerned about oil but to ensure that its flanks are secure in case hostilities start in Arunachal Pradesh with China so BD must be neutralized.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I think, India may sell its weapons to Burma, but may still choose to remain neutral in a war. To reverse this, BD population will have to revise their attitude towards that country. This will bring Indian hegemony on BD, which the population detaste very much.
> 
> China needs Burma in all the seasons, because the latter can give connectivity to the Bay of Bengal to the former. China has already bought in advance the natural gas from some of the Burmese fields. China is also planning to build an unloading facility in Sittwe where the middle-east oil will be unloaded and then pumped via pipeline to China.
> 
> Burmese Junta has all along been supported by China. China needs Burma in case of a showdown with India and it has more leverage upon Burma than India can ever have. Supplying a few dozen this and that weapon may not change the equation.
> 
> I do not think, China will endorse Burma to wage a war on BD. The present situation has roots in last year's showdown between BD and Burma in the Bay of Bengal. Immediately after, the Burmese military started to fortify its positions across the border. They have now almost finished building a garrison town 5 km away from the border.
> 
> It may be that the Burmese are just fortifying their garrison with tanks and artilleries. It means it is a permanent Burmese buildup only 5 km away from the border. The Burmese Junta had lost face last year when it had to withdraw from the maritime territory in the Bay of Bengal. So, naturally, they have opted to build a garrison. Now, a future showdown in the Bay will be reciprocated on the land, even if Burma does not initiate a war this time.



Burmese is like a whore in this region. Chinese are helping, Indians are helping, Pakistains are helping, North Kroeans are helping even Bangladesh helped. What is going on here? Everybody is in loggerhead only to help Burmese the worst regime on the face of the earth after North Korea.


----------



## Lethalforce

How many Divisions have Burmese mobilised last i heard the number was nine??


----------



## Lethalforce

Burma, Bangladesh in Warship Standoff
*
Burma, Bangladesh in Warship Standoff *By LAWI WENG	Monday, October 12, 2009 




Burmese and Bangladeshi warships faced off across the Bay of Bengal on Monday as both nations built up naval and military forces along the border, according to a report in the Dhaka-based The Daily Star on Monday.

Quoting sources within the Bangladeshi armed forces, The Daily Star reported that Burma had on Sunday brought in heavy tanks, artillery guns, 12 warships and a frigate &#8220;as part of its preparation for a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh.&#8221;

The Bangladeshi daily said that according to a Bangladeshi naval official, Dhaka had reinforced its maritime border &#8220;in a bid to repulse a Myanmarese incursion by preparing 30 warships in Chittagong and Khulna.&#8221; 

Bangladeshi Foreign Minister Dipu Moni reportedly rejected reports about the heavy military build-up on the border at a press conference on Sunday, saying it is a routine movement of security personnel.

However, the Bangladeshi daily cited several sources within the country&#8217;s defense services who suggested the Burmese regime was provoking a conflict.

The Irrawaddy was unable to independently confirm the reports with the Bangladeshi Ministry of Foreign Affairs on Monday.

Meanwhile, news of the standoff has to date gone unreported in Burma&#8217;s state-run press. 

Tensions between Burma and Bangladesh mounted last week after Burmese armed forces began erecting barbed wire fencing along its Bangladeshi border. 

According to The Daily Star, the Burmese government had deployed nine light infantry battalions to the border region. However, Khaing Mrat Kyaw, an editor at the Dhaka-based Narinjara news agency, told The Irrawaddy on Monday that only five battalions had been moved into position by Oct 7. 

Bangladesh and Burma share a 320-kilometer border, partly demarcated by the Naf River, a regular route for smuggling and illegal crossings. 

Tin Soe, an editor for the Kaladan Press Network, based in Bangladesh, said that a border-based military officer told Bangladeshi journalists in Dhaka on Sunday: &#8220;We will solve this conflict through diplomatic channels. If we can&#8217;t solve it, we have to go to war, because we don&#8217;t want to lose an inch of land.&#8221;

Tin Soe said that the people living near the border are worried about the potential conflict because they fear the Burmese junta&#8217;s troops will bury a lot of landmines along the border. 

Dipu Moni said the Burmese government is not violating international law by erecting wire fence along its border with Bangladesh. 

However, a Bangladeshi naval officer was quoted by The Daily Star as saying: &#8220;The Burmese government has sent in 37/57mm artillery guns that will bring Chittagong under their firing range.&#8221; 

The naval officer reportedly said that according to Bangladeshi information gathering, the Burmese government is preparing for a short-scale naval conflict. He also noted that the Burmese had positioned three fighter planes at Sittwe airfield, which is only 80 km (50 miles) from Chittagong International Airport. 

A Burmese analyst suggested that the Burmese government&#8217;s troop reinforcements could be related to an official Bangladeshi request on Oct. 8 to the United Nations to resolve the maritime boundaries dispute in the Bay of Bengal.


----------



## idune

third eye said:


> No offense meant , but if you feel your FM is worthless what advantage would you get by posting comments on a Pakistani forum ?



Another indian asset in question otherwise why it is indian heartburn who we see as worthless or not. And indians can not dictate where and how we discuss things. So buzz offf period.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Now look at the timing of all these incidents:
> 
> 1.Burma mobilising troops.
> 2.Indian COAS in Burma visit.
> 3.BD-US military exercise.
> 
> I wonder how are they related.



Read the article in post #162, gives plenty indepth analysis what indians are up to.


----------



## eastwatch

Lethalforce said:


> How many Divisions have Burmese mobilised last i heard the number was nine??


It is not nine divisions that Burma has mobilized, but nine battallions. One division may consist of 10,000 to 15,000 troops and one battallion may consist of 500 to 1,000 troops. Whereas a brigade may consist of 3,000 to 5,000 troops.

I do not think, a small Burmese force like this can initiate an offence. They must mobilize 50,000 to 100,000 troops to try that.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Burmese is like a whore in this region. Chinese are helping, Indians are helping, Pakistains are helping, North Kroeans are helping even Bangladesh helped. What is going on here? Everybody is in loggerhead only to help Burmese the worst regime on the face of the earth after North Korea.



It is only because Burma has oil and gas. I have heard USA oil companies are also there. In a BD-Burma conflict USA may ultimately cut a deal with that regime.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> It is only because Burma has oil and gas. I have heard USA oil companies are also there. In a BD-Burma conflict USA may ultimately cut a deal with that regime.



Even BD has more proven gas than Burmese. They have only 7 Tcf proven reserve so far. The only difference is that Burmese sell all of it to feed its military.


----------



## nick

arihant said:


> who is uncle Sam, I keep hearing it.



US = United States = Uncle Sam
BD = Bangladesh = Big Daddy
IN = India = Intolerable Neighbor
PK = Pakistan = Power King


Got it?


----------



## mijanur

lol let burma wait 3 more years then our reseveres soldeirs will destroy them 


RANGAMATI, Oct 12 (BSS): Director General of Ansar and Village Defense Party, Major General Rafiqul Islam said that modern weapons would be provided to the members of the Ansars by 2012 in order to maintain law and order and combat terrorism.

The training of the members of Ansars would be provided with Chinese rifles instead of 303 rifles, the DG told local journalists Sunday at Rangamati following his visit to the district office of Ansar and VDP. 

He said steps are being taken to solve the accommodation problem of the members of Battalion Ansar and regularisation of services of Ansars is under the active consideration of the present government.

Major General Rafiqul Islam also said that once the process of regularisation of services of the Ansars is completed they would get facilities including ration.

District adjutant of Ansar Habunur Rahman Hussainy detailed the DG with the activities of Ansars in the Chittagong Hill Tracts (CHT).

Assistant director Mohammad Saifur Rahman and range commander of Ansar and VDP accompanied the DG during his visit.

Earlier, the DG visited the 4th battalion of Ansar and VDP at Ghagra under Kaukhali upazila of the district where he released fish fries at the adjacent water body after holding a darbar there. 

In the evening, he visited Shilchhari and Boraichhari battalions under Kaptai upazila of the district.


----------



## Lethalforce

eastwatch said:


> It is not nine divisions that Burma has mobilized, but nine battallions. One division may consist of 10,000 to 15,000 troops and one battallion may consist of 500 to 1,000 troops. Whereas a brigade may consist of 3,000 to 5,000 troops.
> 
> I do not think, a small Burmese force like this can initiate an offence. They must mobilize 50,000 to 100,000 troops to try that.



with 400,000 + troops that can be easily done, the warships have already faced off, they are giving the bangladeshis a false sense of security before they overwhelm them.


----------



## third eye

nick said:


> US = United States = Uncle Sam
> *BD = Bangladesh = Big Daddy
> * !!!!!!
> 
> IN = India = Intolerable Neighbor
> *PK = Pakistan = Power King
> 
> *
> Got it?



Now...

This should go to the humour section..really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lethalforce

lot of money in Burma to fuel any war effort

Burma?s military dictatorship to gain over US$12 billion in profits &mdash; Indo-Burma News

*Burma&#8217;s military dictatorship to gain over US$12 billion in profits *
by admin &#8212; last modified 2009-04-23 20:07 

New report: Burma's military dictatorship to gain over US$12 billion in profits 
from western Burma gas finds Burma's military regime stands to profit by US$12-17
billion dollars from the Shwe Gas project in western Burma, according to a new report released by the Shwe Gas Movement today. The report, titled Supply and Command, details how the sale of natural gas to regional neighbours India and China, threatens to
entrench the junta, and will lead to extensive human rights abuses in Arakan and Chin States.

A consortium of Indian and Korean corporations, led by Daewoo International, in cooperation with the regime, has been exploring gas fields off the coast of Arakan
State after the discovery of "world class gas reserves" in wells labeled "Shwe" (the Burmese word for gold) in late 2003. The Shwe wells are expected to lead to one of the largest gas yields in Southeast Asia.

Gas from the Yadana and Yetagun pipelines in eastern Burma is currently the regime's largest source of legal export revenue. The Shwe project, however, would increase the junta's revenues from gas by at least 150&#37; and they would stand to profit by approximately US$ 580-824 million per year. Previous gas earnings
have been directly linked with military arms purchases and allow the regime to continue its oppressive grip on the whole of Burma's population in defiance of international pressure.

"The hopes of many people in Burma for democratic change will be dealt a serious blow by the Shwe gas project if it goes ahead," said Wong Aung of the Shwe Gas Movement. 

Experience from the infamous Yadana and Yetagun gas pipelines provides evidence that the Shwe project will lead to increased Burma Army presence in the area, forced relocation of villagers, land confiscation and slave labour. Supply and Command already cites human rights abuses linked to the Shwe project.

"Burma's military regime has built 15 new bases along the proposed pipeline route in Kaladan River valley since 2003. The Arakan and Chin people have already been suffering from human rights violations and if the project is implemented, the situation will go from bad to worse," said Kim of the Shwe Gas Movement in India.

While the regime purchases more arms with gas revenues, the local population remains in poverty. Arakan and Chin states are both excluded from the national electricity grid; ninety percent of the population uses candles for light and firewood as their primary source of cooking fuel. People are denied their rights to participate in decision-making
about any development projects, including the extraction of local resources.

The Shwe Gas Movement is centered around campaign groups in Burma and its neighbouring countries.
"Indian and Korean corporations involved with the Shwe project should freeze all current business with the military regime until a dialogue can be held with a democratically elected government," says Aung Marm Oo of the Shwe Gas Movement in Thailand.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^
Come on!!! Its only some 500 millon per year. They wont be able to sustain a war more than 3-6 mos with BD. They even cant pay for their own import bills. I know, our exporter has to exchange commodity with them as they dont have cash to pay for their imports.
Secondly 400000 soldiers is not much for Burmese as they have 40+ sepratist group to be taken care of. I doubt they can bring 100000 or more troops in BD border keeping other frontier wide open. 
BD can engage all of its resources against Burmese. BD also can get a quick UN security council resolution and legalise the war. China not going to Veto for them, at best they will abstain. BD can pay 10 billion dollar cash to buy hardwares for the war. That will pay for 70 F-16, 10 Frigates, couple of submarines,1000 tanks and many more.....
Can Burma match those hardware??? They are doomed. I am just worried about our civilians in Chittagong. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^
> Come on!!! Its only some 500 millon per year. They wont be able to sustain a war more than 3-6 mos with BD. They even cant pay for their own import bills. I know, our exporter has to exchange commodity with them as they dont have cash to pay for their imports.
> Secondly 400000 soldiers is not much for Burmese as they have 40+ sepratist group to be taken care of. I doubt they can bring 100000 or more troops in BD border keeping other frontier wide open.
> BD can engage all of its resources against Burmese. BD also can get a quick UN security council resolution and legalise the war. China not going to Veto for them, at best they will abstain. BD can pay 10 billion dollar cash to buy hardwares for the war. That will pay for 70 F-16, 10 Frigates, couple of submarines,1000 tanks and many more.....
> Can Burma match those hardware??? They are doomed. I am just worried about our civilians in Chittagong. Nothing else.



dnt worry myanmur will be to afraid


----------



## TopCat

Look what they got... 



> *Junta said to be supplying chemical mortars to army *
> New Delhi (Mizzima) - In what seems to be a sinister design, the Burmese military junta, while reinforcing its troops in Shan state for a massive offensive against ethnic ceasefire groups, is *supplying its army with mortars laced with chemical ingredients, sources said*.
> 
> According to the Thailand-based ethnic Kachin News Group (KNG), the juntas troops since last month have been stockpiling a strange type of mortar shell, marked with red, yellow and green colours.
> 
> *We have our source in the army. Our source tells us that the army is bringing in these mortars, which are made of chemicals. But they have been strictly told not to use it without orders from higher ups, said Naw Din, Editor of the KNG, quoting a military source.*
> Naw Din said, the mortars, according to an insider, were imported from North Korea and have a deadly chemical impact, once fired.
> 
> When the mortars are fired, it contaminates the air and causes people to faint, results in bleeding of the nose, causes breathing difficulties and blurs the eye sight, Naw Din said.
> 
> He added the army source told him that at least two military trucks carrying these mortars were sent to the Burmese Armys No.1 Nyaung Pin military base on the mountain top near Mongkoe in Northeast Shan State, in early September.
> 
> While the supply and possible use of chemical mortars by the juntas troops cannot be independently verified, sources on the Sino-Burma border said Burmese troops are being heavily reinforced.
> 
> Following the Kokang incident in late August, the Burmese junta has been directing its army to borders of the territory of the United Wa State Army (UWSA), the strongest armed faction among the ceasefire groups, and Mongla areas, where the National Democratic Alliance Army (NDAA) is based.
> 
> Sein Kyi, Assistant Editor of the Thailand-based Shan Herald Agency for News (SHAN), said the junta while increasingly pressurizing the ethnic ceasefire groups to accept its proposal of transforming to the Border Guard Force through negotiations and meetings, is also increasing its military presence in northern and eastern Shan state.
> 
> In recent weeks, the Burmese military commanders have proposed meeting lower ranking officials of the UWSA, in order to split the group. But UWSA officials rejected the plan saying they should contact their headquarters, Sein Kyi said.
> 
> In the meantime, Sein Kyi said, the junta is also reinforcing its bases with more troops, and stockpiling supplies, in what looks like a preparation for a massive offensive.
> 
> *I dont have any updates on the possibilities of stockpiling chemical mortars, but earlier about a year or two ago, I had been told by our sources inside the military that they have chemical mortars made in North Korea, Sein Kyi added.*
> 
> While he said he did not know of the recent supplies of chemical mortars, he did not rule out the possibility.
> 
> It would be very deadly if these mortars are used. It would impact not only soldiers but all the people, villagers and civilians alike, he added.
> 
> With the Burmese military junta setting the deadline for ethnic ceasefire groups to respond to their proposal of transforming into Border Guard Force to October, sources said, fighting is likely to break out soon.
> 
> But with about a 20,000 armed force, the UWSA is unlikely to submit to the junta and a clash between the two could end in a bloodbath.
> 
> The junta will attack the UWSA and other groups sooner or later, but we dont know how and whether they will launch a direct military campaign or not. They might also rely on other tactics as they did in the Kokang incident, Sein Kyi said.
> 
> But sources said, the junta is likely to look for Chinese signals and it would largely depend on China whether the junta would launch a direct military campaign because the Wa are largely seen as being backed by the Chinese.
> Junta said to be supplying chemical mortars to army


----------



## Lethalforce

why would China go against them in UNSC if they are backing them??delivery of any big ticket items may not come in time for the war.


----------



## eastwatch

Lethalforce said:


> with 400,000 + troops that can be easily done, the warships have already faced off, they are giving the bangladeshis a false sense of security before they overwhelm them.


400,000 troops of the Burmese central govt is not even enough to control the continuous rebellions by their Provinces. Why do you think they can mobilize all their troops in the BD border? Note that our militia (ANSAR) strength is more than 5,000,000. These militias, given order, can take over the Burmese State of Arakan. You are talking about Burmese 400,000 troops! 

These ansars (number was about 30,000 in 1971) fought against Pakistan army in 1971, with .303 rifles. More than 650 of them were killed. So, better you do not have doubts about our bravery. Pakistan and India both know it. Now, it is time that Burma knows it. 

What Burmese warships of 12 coasters and 2 jet planes in the nearby Sittwe can do to our 30 ship fleet? Moreover, our jets can fly low over the sea without being detected by the Burmese radars, go straight to the south, and then turn east, bomb the Rangoon garrison, and come back. The jets will still have fuel in their tanks. 

In a war, Burmese Junta will suffer most. Burmese dislike them and will not support in times of war. By the way, BD needs this kind of foreign conflict. Anti-India jargons are not liked by many retarded Muslim Bangali Babus - the intellectuals. But in case of a conflict with Burma, these Babus cannot shout anti-military slogans. It will be a good opportunity for the military to purchase modern equipments and strengthen itself. War is not always bad.


----------



## gromell

in a real war, i do not see why india would support us...given that myanmar does not have any gas field conflict with india in the bay of bengal. if u see the map of conflict in the bay of bengal, it's like a bloody set theory where india and myanmar take our gas fields without interfering with each other's. this is shaping up badly. how's the war going to look like with bangladesh and myanmar fighting and india siding with myanmar?


----------



## TopCat

gromell said:


> in a real war, i do not see why india would support us...given that myanmar does not have any gas field conflict with india in the bay of bengal. if u see the map of conflict in the bay of bengal, it's like a bloody set theory where india and myanmar take our gas fields without interfering with each other's. this is shaping up badly. how's the war going to look like with bangladesh and myanmar fighting and india siding with myanmar?



In that case, if everybody supports Burma (china and india), Bangladesh should offer USA the base in Bay of Bengal. We have a 3 dimensional exercise with USA on 20th november in the Bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I am sure he will be fine inshallah and do Bangladesh proud.
> 
> Was he with the three brigades that joined the Chittagong Div?



Thanks sir.He is in BAF.Posted at chittagong.

The last thing we need is a war,it will be a real blow to our economy.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> 400,000 troops of the Burmese central govt is not even enough to control the continuous rebellions by their Provinces. Why do you think they can mobilize all their troops in the BD border? Note that our militia (ANSAR) strength is more than 5,000,000. These militias, given order, can take over the Burmese State of Arakan. You are talking about Burmese 400,000 troops!
> 
> These ansars (number was about 30,000 in 1971) fought against Pakistan army in 1971, with .303 rifles. More than 650 of them were killed. So, better you do not have doubts about our bravery. Pakistan and India both know it. Now, it is time that Burma knows it.
> 
> What Burmese warships of 12 coasters and 2 jet planes in the nearby Sittwe can do to our 30 ship fleet? Moreover, our jets can fly low over the sea without being detected by the Burmese radars, go straight to the south, and then turn east, bomb the Rangoon garrison, and come back. The jets will still have fuel in their tanks.
> 
> In a war, Burmese Junta will suffer most. Burmese dislike them and will not support in times of war. By the way, BD needs this kind of foreign conflict. Anti-India jargons are not liked by many retarded Muslim Bangali Babus - the intellectuals. But in case of a conflict with Burma, these Babus cannot shout anti-military slogans. It will be a good opportunity for the military to purchase modern equipments and strengthen itself. War is not always bad.



I don't agree on Ansar taking over Arakan.Yes I know they are brave,but you have to have effective weapon to fight the Burmese off..303 are certainly not among effective weapon.besides they lack ammo,which is main.

Burma have built roads recently to facilitate faster deployment of troops.So they can reinforce within hours.Besides we are forgetting NASAKA.They are the border guards of Burma.

And about our jets pounding their garrison,its going to be very very risky attempt.As we do not know what air defences they have.Burmese buy a large deal of arms from Black market.It won't be surprising if they come up with some nasty air defence.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^
> Come on!!! Its only some 500 millon per year. They wont be able to sustain a war more than 3-6 mos with BD. They even cant pay for their own import bills. I know, our exporter has to exchange commodity with them as they dont have cash to pay for their imports.
> Secondly 400000 soldiers is not much for Burmese as they have 40+ sepratist group to be taken care of. I doubt they can bring 100000 or more troops in BD border keeping other frontier wide open.
> BD can engage all of its resources against Burmese. BD also can get a quick UN security council resolution and legalise the war. China not going to Veto for them, at best they will abstain. BD can pay 10 billion dollar cash to buy hardwares for the war. That will pay for 70 F-16, 10 Frigates, couple of submarines,1000 tanks and many more.....
> Can Burma match those hardware??? They are doomed. I am just worried about our civilians in Chittagong. Nothing else.



Now first of all we won't get so many things with 10billion dollars.Frigates costs around 200-300 million alone.Besides you need to add weapons.
Besides when do you expect to get a delivery of all those,its going to take at least a few weeks on priority basis.
Third part is,our pilots are not accustomed to flying F-16.But some have flown it in past while training in US.But that's not enough experience for combat.We will need to hire mercenaries.

This time I think the situation should be handled diplomatically.And I think the situation has calmed a bit.So I don't think this time there will be a war.
I agree with Eastwatch sir,may be the Burmese are deploying troops permanently.May be for future conflict.


----------



## idune

*Tuku rules out cause for jitters about Myanmar moves *

Wed, Oct 14th, 2009 3:20 pm BdST Dial 2324 

Dhaka, Oct 14 (bdnews24.com)--Bangladesh should not be worried about the recent activities of neighbouring Myanmar along the frontiers, the state minister for home said on Wednesday. 

"There is nothing to panic about Myanmar. But there should be some cautions," Shamsul Haq Tuku said while exchanging views with journalists at his office. 

The government is vigilant and alert to tackle any situation, he said. 

The state minister referred to the erection of barbed-wire fence and mobilisation of troops along the border within the Myanmar territory. 

"The duty of the government is to safeguard sovereignty and law and order of the country. It is working with caution to tackle the situation by observing the overall condition," Tuku said. 

Foreign minister Dipu Moni said on Sunday Myanmar was constructing fence inside their territory conforming to international laws. 

She also rejected the media reports of heavy mobilisation of troops along Bangladesh-Myanmar border across Cox's Bazaar district. 

Asked whether there is any quarter inside the government linked to the militants, Tuku said: "The government will take stern action against anybody found having any link with militancy." 

"The government is determined to root out militancy. It will continue with its efforts," he said. 

Curbing and uprooting of militancy is an ongoing process, the junior minister said. 

"The law enforcers are taking necessary steps from their own position," he said. 

A motivation committee was formed in April after the government came to office in January to create public awareness against militancy. 

The committee has conducted a number of campaigns to create public awareness. 

Tuku rules out cause for jitters about Myanmar moves :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## nick

haha... well that's true. because though our GDP is a little over US$ 200 billion but we have US$ 7.5 billion dollars "unused" reserve cash, which govt. is trying and crying to invest in somewhere. As no banks or industries are taking those money and govt. have that in their hands & don't know where to use, so though it is funny but they can invest in warfare. If we take control of the Arakan and surroundings, Myanmar can't get supplies from China and their dream oil/gas pipeline will become history. But the tragedy is, our "Lady" head of states don't have the guts to make such decisions.

Khaleda and Hasina - these two women ruined our military improvements. 



iajdani said:


> ^^^^^
> Come on!!! Its only some 500 millon per year. They wont be able to sustain a war more than 3-6 mos with BD. They even cant pay for their own import bills. I know, our exporter has to exchange commodity with them as they dont have cash to pay for their imports.
> Secondly 400000 soldiers is not much for Burmese as they have 40+ sepratist group to be taken care of. I doubt they can bring 100000 or more troops in BD border keeping other frontier wide open.
> BD can engage all of its resources against Burmese. BD also can get a quick UN security council resolution and legalise the war. China not going to Veto for them, at best they will abstain. BD can pay 10 billion dollar cash to buy hardwares for the war. That will pay for 70 F-16, 10 Frigates, couple of submarines,1000 tanks and many more.....
> Can Burma match those hardware??? They are doomed. I am just worried about our civilians in Chittagong. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mijanur

wen both those womens die our country will improve in life


----------



## mijanur

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bangladesh border on 'high alert'
chek this out guys


----------



## Lethalforce

American Chronicle | Bangladesh starts reacting to maritime dispute


*Bangladesh starts reacting to maritime dispute*
Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury
October 14, 2009
On Thursday [October 8, 2009], Bangladesh has served legal notive on India and Myanmar to settle the disputes over maritime boundary claims before a United Nations [UN] tribunals as it decided to take the issue to a compulsory arbitration under the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea. Disputes over the territorial waters amongst the three countries are preventing Bangladesh from extracting marine resources and establishing its sovereignty in the Bay of Bengal.

Bangladesh is yet to delimit its maritime boundary with its neighbours in Bay of Bengal, that is Myanmar on eastern side and India on its western side. Myanmar and India agreed on maritime territory between themselves but they need to solve the maritime boundary issues with Bangladesh. During the last quarter of 2008, this problem gained momentum in the area near 50 nautical miles southwest of the St. Martin Island when Myanmar sent four offshore exploration vessels [2 Bahamas registered and 2 Belize registered] escorted by 2 naval ships to facilitate the South Korean Daewoo Company to explore the oil and gas resources. The situation become complicated when the Bangladesh Navy also positioned three ships at the spot after the Myanmar side reportedly began oil and gas exploration in that area. Despite protests by Bangladesh, citing sovereignty issues, the Myanmar government said that it would continue exploration in the Bay of Bengal. It stopped the oil and gas exploration in deep-sea blocks in disputed waters, a day after Bangladesh asked China to mediate the issue. Myanmar however has claimed that withdrawal was not because of the Bangladesh request; apparently the South Korean company had completed its seismic survey in Block AD-7. Although the tension has slowed down, the crisis is yet to be solved.

According to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea [UNCLOS] 1982, a nation can claims 12 nautical miles of territorial sea, 200 nautical miles of Exclusive Economic Zone, and 350 nautical miles of continental shelf. Generally a state&#180;s EEZ extends to a distance of 200 nautical miles [370kms] out from its coast. However, in the case of Bangladesh, India and Myanmar, the situation became difficult as coasts of these countries follow a curve which has led overaping of territory. Yet, neither party was interested to take it to UN, nor did they agree for joint survey mechanism, that India follows with Pakistan. Under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea [UNCLOS] Bangladesh too has to file its claim by July 27, 2011.

Bangladesh&#180;s foreign minister Dr. Dipu Moni told newsmen on October 8, 2009 that Dhaka has decided to go to the United Nations arbitration as negotiations with India and Myanmar in past 35 years failed to resolve the issue. Indian high commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty and Myanmar ambassador U Phae Thann Oo were called in to the foreign ministry earlier in the day and foreign secretary Mijarul Quayes handed the notifications to them pass it on to their governments.

The arbitration notifications were issued a day after prime minister Sheikh Hasina announced in the parliament her government&#180;s decisive move towards exploring gas in the Bay and with the state-owned petroleum corporation, Petrobangla, holding negotiations with two international oil companies to award contracts for exploration.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina said in the parliament, &#180;We want to solve the problems with neighbouring countries without any quarrel. Problems can be solved through discussions.&#180;

Briefing reporters, the foreign minister said that the arbitration would be initiated before a United Nations tribunal to be constituted in accordance with the principles and rules of the UN Convention on the Law of the Sea [UNCLOS].

Bangladesh appointed British jurist Vaughn Lowe QC as its arbitrator to plead the country&#180;s case at the world body. Bangladesh submitted the notifications of arbitration within weeks after agreeing to lease out three gas blocks in the Bay of Bengal to US company ConocoPhillips and Irish Tullow. ConocoPhillips, the third largest energy company in the US, will get deep-sea blocks 10 and 11 and shallow-sea block 5 will be awarded to Tullow. But India and Myanmar sent objections to ConocoPhillips asking the company not to explore the gas blocks 10 and 11, claiming that some parts of the blocks belonged to their respective territorial waters.

Foreign secretary Mijarul Quayes in a statement said the claims of Bangladesh&#180;s neighbours had &#180;unfairly cut off a significant portion of our maritime area in the Bay of Bengal and prevented us from exploring and exploiting our oil and natural gas resources&#180;.

The Bay of Bengal has become a lucrative territory for countries, especially after India's discovery of 100 trillion cubic feet of gas in 2005-06 and Myanmar's discovery of 7 trillion cubic feet of gas. According to British Petroleum, Myanmar has 21 Trillion Cubic Feet [TCF] of gas reserves, while Bangladesh has 13.77 TCF of gas. Most of them are located in the Bay of Bengali. However, except the discovery of Sangu gas field with about .848 TCF of recoverable gas, Bangladesh has not much of exploration on the five offshore blocks so farii. Bangladesh is very keen on utilizing its offshore reserves for the country&#180;s development after they realized that existing gas reserves were smaller than anticipated and predicted that abundant oil & gas reserves are most likely to be present in the offshore region.

In Bangladesh, oil and gas is an economic resource and is vital for the survival of 150 million people living in an area of 147,000 sq km. Gas is a major source of revenue and employment for expanding their industrial growth. Bangladesh has recently been facing shortage of gas, currently produces 1750 million cubic feet of gas a day and faces a shortage of nearly 200 million cubic feet in its daily domestic consumptioniii. This situation exists despite the existence of hydrocarbon in Bangladesh. Generally wherever gas is found oil is also normally present in its lower strata provided certain geological conditions prevail. Thus, it is expected that the offshore area of Bangladesh may be rich in oil reserves.

For several years after taking the lead in 1974 for offshore exploration, Bangladesh hibernated while India and Myanmar aggressively explored and discovered significant petroleum resources. Under the New Exploration Licensing Policy, India offered 55 blocks [24 deepwater blocks beyond 400m bathymetry] to the International Oil Companies [IOCs] in the Bay of Bengal during 2006, which is now under exploration phase. Bangladesh has claimed that the map published by the country clearly showed that blocks D-23 [8,706 square kilo meter] and D-22 [7790 square kilo meter] have overlapped Bangladesh&#180;s block 21 declared in 1991, which is technically very hard to prove.


On the other hand, Myanmar made significant gas discovery in the block A-1 and A-3 gas fields in the Bay of Bengal in Rakhaine Province, which is adjacent to Bangladesh. Disturbing part is, Bangladesh hardly knew that Myanmar has claimed certain blocks that are overlapping with their blocks in the Exclusive Economic Zone [EEZ] areas, which they have claimed in 1974. Bangladesh claimed in 2006, that Myanmar had encroached 18,000 square kilometers into Bangladesh waters and floated gas exploration tenders. The first round of talks between Myanmar and Bangladesh took place in April 2008, which was ended inconclusively without making any significant progress in resolving the issue. There seems to be a strong feeling that Bangladesh should have registered their strongest protest against Myanmar&#180;s exploration in A-1, A-3 and India&#180;s exploration in D-22 and 23, like India had done in 1974 and again in 2008 against Bangladesh.

In 1974, Bangladesh was the first country among the South Asian countries which declared its jurisdictions on territorial waters, economic zones, and continental shelf through a national legislation in the parliament, known as the Territorial and Maritime Zones Act 1974. Regarding the maritime boundary issue, Bangladesh had a negotiation with both India and Myanmar commenced in 1974 and since then, there were series of meetings with the representatives of both countries in the intervening years. Later, negotiations were held with India in 1982 and with Myanmar in 1986 and recently during 2008. However, negotiations remained inconclusive with both India and Myanmar.

In the case of Bangladesh, India and Myanmar, the problem arose when they have taken different approach to demarcate their maritime boundary; because of which, India and Bangladesh bilateral talk&#180;s became inconclusive. India offers the equidistant principle as the basis for demarcating maritime boundary, where on Bangladesh favours a principle based on equity, which actually resulted in an area of overlap between them. The same difference in arguments rendered Bangladesh-Myanmar talks inconclusive as well. But, India and Myanmar [opposite States] agreed upon equidistant boundary among themselves on 23rd December 1986 through an agreement, which came into force on 14th September 1987.

According to the UNCLOS- Part V, any such dispute between any two countries should be resolved on the basis of equity and in the light of all the relevant circumstances, taking into account the respective importance of the interests involved to the parties as well as to the international community as a whole. Article 15 says, Delimitation of the territorial sea between States with opposite or adjacent coastsiv are:

"Where the coasts of two States are opposite or adjacent to each other, neither of the two States is entitled, failing agreement between them to the contrary, to extend its territorial sea beyond the median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines from which the breadth of the territorial seas of each of the two States is measured. The above provision does not apply, however, where it is necessary by reason of historic title or other special circumstances to delimit the territorial seas of the two States in a way which is at variance therewith."

It is clarified that if no treaty exists otherwise [as in case of India-Bangladesh], the equidistant line should be considered as boundary. There is no historic title, nor special circumstances that exist between these two countries. No official stay order was also issued from ICJ [International Court of Justice] on this dispute. Hence, technically Indian claim gets priority over the Bangladesh claim since the former follows the equidistant principle. Assuming that India does not intrude beyond the equidistant line, it is difficult to find technical fault from Indian perspective. There has been no official complain against India lodged in ICJ as well. A similar action by Myanmar few months back sparked enmity between the nations. It should be noted that Bangladesh needs to file the claim to UN by July 27, 2011, a failure of which would enable India and Myanmar to go ahead with their lines of demarcation.

However, the Articles 76 and 82 of the 1982 UNCLOS lay down the methods of delimitation of sea boundary between adjacent states [distinct from opposite states, such as Sri Lanka and India]. According to these articles, first the states shall settle the boundary through negotiations. If negotiations fail, the principle of equity will apply, implying that justice and fairness must be the hallmark of settlement. Main argument is, delimitation of sea boundary between two adjacent states, such as Bangladesh and India, is different from that of opposite states such as India and Sri Lanka or Australia and Indonesia.

The "equidistant method" that is applicable between the opposite countries in respect of delimitation of Exclusive Economic Zone [EEZ] and Continental Shelf cannot be invoked to draw the sea boundary between adjacent countries as it disregards the physical features of coastal areas and does not achieve "an equitable solution" as mandated by the UN Convention. If this method is applied, the boundary between adjacent countries will be unfair, distorted and inequitable. Therefore, sea boundary of Bangladesh with its adjacent neighbours requires to be drawn in terms of the provisions of the UN Convention so as to achieve "an equitable solution".

The unresolved martime boundary issue has surely put Dhaka, New Delhi and Yangoon in a kind of &#180;cold war&#180; situation. Sensing Dhaka&#180;s initiatives in knocking the doors of United Nations in seeing resolution to the decade-old dispute, both New Delhi and Yangoon have started mobilizing all out diplomatic efforts in raising their voice in favor of their claim on the maritime boundary in Bay of Bengal. In this case, New Delhi will also be able to mobilize its friendly allies in the West as well take the support from Western media, as it enjoys a reputation of being a secular democratic nation in South Asia. On the other hand, Myanmar is considered to be a country ruled by autocratic military junta and Bangladesh a country, till now failing to combat rise of Islamist militancy. Naturally, the entire situation puts New Delhi rather in an advantageous situation. Now it is very important to watch the final fate of Dhaka&#180;s efforts in settling the long-dtanding dispute. Surely, this may either end in a all party acceptable conclusion, or may further generate tension amongst the three South Asian nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lethalforce

Bangladesh Worried About &#8220;Massive Burmese Troops Build Up&#8221; | 2point6billion.com - Foreign Direct Investment in Asia

*Bangladesh Worried About &#8220;Massive Burmese Troops Build Up&#8221;*



Oct. 14 &#8211; Senior Military officials in Bangladesh have expressed concern about a &#8220;massive&#8221; build up of Burmese troops on the country&#8217;s eastern border and have deployed three army brigades to the border as reinforcements, Reuters reports.

The buildup has occurred along the 320 kilometer frontier, which runs partially along the Naf River. The Burmese troops have apparently massed positions facing towards Bangladesh, dug bunkers and brought in artillery.

The river has some disputed border areas, most notably several islands that are claimed by both sides. Bangladesh has recently expressed dissatisfaction with Burmese exploration in the river. The two sides have previously exchanged gunfire in a previous altercation in 2001.


----------



## mijanur

Bangladesh, Myanmar build troops on border
Wed, 14 Oct 2009 18:19:07 GMT
Font size : 

Bangladesh, Myanmar build up border forces 
Bangladesh is planning to send reinforcements to its border with Myanmar, in response to Yangon's military build-up along the frontier. 

Officials in Bangladesh said Wednesday that they were monitoring the situation very closely, Reuters reported. 

The development follows reports that Myanmar was erecting barbed-wire fences along its border with Bangladesh. 

Myanmar is reportedly building up its military in the region. Bangladesh says its army is ready to act if necessary. 

Border tension is common between the two neighbors, with minor clashes erupting at times. 


looks like its going to go very tence in few days


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> I don't agree on Ansar taking over Arakan.Yes I know they are brave,but you have to have effective weapon to fight the Burmese off..303 are certainly not among effective weapon.besides they lack ammo,which is main.
> 
> Burma have built roads recently to facilitate faster deployment of troops.So they can reinforce within hours.Besides we are forgetting NASAKA.They are the border guards of Burma.
> 
> And about our jets pounding their garrison,its going to be very very risky attempt.As we do not know what air defences they have.Burmese buy a large deal of arms from Black market.It won't be surprising if they come up with some nasty air defence.


You have to read my post in conjunction with the post I was replying to in order to understand why I wrote this. However, I must add that because of the type of neighbours around us, a final outcome of any long war with any of our neighbours will depend upon how we are going to sacrifice ourselves. 

The poster mentioned that this is not WW 1 era, therefore, a partisan war will not do. But, I think finally it is the partisan war that will decide the outcome of a war with our neighbours. People's war is certainly not outdated, it is still there and it will remain so even when the world is full of deadly weapons. 

Look at Iraq and Afghanistan, they are doing people's war and US high tech has no relevance there. A war is certainly not a Hollywood movie, where the usa always successfully pound the enemy to destroy it. In a real war, the enemy jets have to come down to face the population below. So, it is just not correct to assume that people's war is outdated.

If BD people are worried about their own lives and are not willing to fight an enemy and protect the sovereignty and honour of the nation and think the enemy is very big and they will kill us, then exactly this thing will happen. No enemy has four hands and two heads. 

But, I am sure if there are cowards in any country, then there are more braves in that country. If BD has more cowards than there are braves, there is only one natural outcome, a defeat and demolition of BD as a nation-State. History is full of similar events. There will be only one more addition. We are not supposed to worry about the availability of weapons by the Burmese in the black market, isn't it?

About Rangoon, it was just a suggestion. Our military people will decide where to attack. Our military people know that Burma has only one newly built road to connect with arakan. They will certainly try to destroy the bridges over this road. I am sure, we have our intelligence assets among the Rohingyas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lethalforce

China Confidential: Report: N. Korea Helping Burma Build Nukes

*Report: N. Korea Helping Burma Build Nukes*

Two defectors from Burma say the military government has a secret nuclear program that aims to build nuclear weapons, and could have a nuclear test as soon as five years from now. 

So say Australian researchers in Thailand. They say the defectors have also linked North Korea to the program, raising further concerns about Pyongyang's nuclear proliferation, if the allegations prove true. 

In interviews over a two-year period in Thailand, the two defectors reportedly told the Australians that a secret nuclear complex is being built in caves excavated in a mountainous area of northern Burma.

The defectors said that they were directly involved in the program, and that Burma's goal is to build nuclear weapons. 

The defectors' testimony was first published in the Sydney Morning Herald, which did not publish their real names in order to protect their identities.


An A-Bomb a Year

One of the researchers who interviewed the defectors is Desmond Ball, a professor in strategic studies at Australian National University. The Herald quoted Ball as saying that if the defectors' story is true, Burma could begin producing one nuclear weapon a year as early as 2014.

One of the defectors, a former Burmese army officer, claims he was trained in Moscow as part of Burma's plans for a "nuclear battalion" of 1,000 men to build the weapons.

The other defector reportedly said he handled Burma's nuclear contracts with Moscow and Pyongyang and arranged the night-time delivery of equipment from North Korea.

Russia is helping Burma build a civilian nuclear reactor. 

Concerns have been raised occasionally about a possible nuclear link between North Korea and Burma.

In June, a North Korean ship believed to be headed to Burma with a suspicious cargo turned back under international pressure.

U.S. Secretary of State Hilary Clinton told an Asian security conference last month they should be concerned that the two pariah states may be transferring nuclear technology.

Clinton said any military ties between Burma and North Korea would pose a direct threat to the region.


----------



## Lethalforce

Wel Come to Narinjara News
*
Burmese Military Junta Constructs Tunnel in Arakan*


10/13/2009


Ann: The Burmese military junta has been constructing a tunnel bunker in Ann Township in Arakan State since the beginning of this year for storing fighter jets, said a military source.

The tunnel is located in Mae Daung Mountain, located ten miles north of Ann where the Western Command is stationed. 

According to a local source, a military air base has also been under construction Ann Town for the last few years but is now complete, and fighter jets are now landing at the base. 

The tunnel is intended to be connected with the air base but no further information about the tunnel is known, one analyst said. 

The Burmese military junta has been constructing many underground tunnels throughout Burma with the help of North Korea, but there is no detailed information on the tunnel in Arakan, or whether North Korea is assisting in the construction. 

According to the military source, this is the latest military build-up in Arakan State. Prior to this, the regime built other military infrastructure, including Kyauk Pru Navy Base, Ann Air Base, and Kyaun Thaya Radar Station. 

The Burmese military has been increasing its strength in Arakan State because it is in a strategic location on the Bay of Bengal, which is rich in natural resources.


----------



## idune

Following report in bangla revealed that india not only supplying Myanmar with arms and advise but also helped Myanmar creating this maritime dispute with Bangladesh. A classic indian tactics to devise wedge and isolate Bangladesh from China and South East Asia.

India actually instigated Myanmar for adopting a very similar (to its own) type of claim against Bangladesh maritime territory. Bangladesh naval officers who has been expert in this area and worked reviewing indian and Myanmar claim stated claims are similar in terms and even in language. 
I have spoken to a retd maj Gen who closely involved in strategic matter also viewed same that india instigated Myanmar adopting their claim and even fueling this escalation with Bangladesh. 

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.asp?News_ID=172988&sec=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

idune said:


> Following report in bangla revealed that india not only supplying Myanmar with arms and advise but also helped Myanmar creating this maritime dispute with Bangladesh. A classic indian tactics to devise wedge and isolate Bangladesh from China and South East Asia.
> 
> India actually instigated Myanmar for adopting a very similar (to its own) type of claim against Bangladesh maritime territory. Bangladesh naval officers who has been expert in this area and worked reviewing indian and Myanmar claim stated claims are similar in terms and even in language.
> I have spoken to a retd maj Gen who closely involved in strategic matter also viewed same that india instigated Myanmar adopting their claim and even fueling this escalation with Bangladesh.
> 
> http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.asp?News_ID=172988&sec=1



This has been my point from the start. I have been also advising the army that for every division sent to Burma another division must be raised to replace it for guarding our borders with India. I am concerned, however, that if Burma attacks BD then AL will invite Indian troops into BD as part of this plan.


----------



## pmukherjee

idune said:


> Following report in bangla revealed that india not only supplying Myanmar with arms and advise but also helped Myanmar creating this maritime dispute with Bangladesh.



Couple of psychotic idiots peddling their meaningless and bigoted ware. But what is really amazing is not their retarded, fifth grade intellect, something which really has no place outside of a psychiatic's chamber and is a threat to all humanity if let loose in the streets but their sheer perseverence and untiring crusade of dishing out human excrement.

Myanmar threatens Bangladesh - Bangladesh accepts challenge - Self styled 'geostrategists and geopoliticians of great acumen' who cant spell their names correctly concoct fairy tales that wont even fool babies and get orgasms cursing india - Not one lousy word about China which has funded, armed, supported the Myanmarese and has been shielding them against International criticism for decades and establishing military and surveillance bases there - says volumes about you guys - This forum has a way of attracting the extremely bizzare and mentally challenged.

India has as much to do with the present 'crisis' as with the rings on Saturn. Yes India sells weapons to Myanmar and has substantial trade with that country. But Myanmar is not India's 'Baaper Chakor' (Dad's servant) that they will do our bidding. And believe me Bangladesh does not have anything that India covets. Maybe Myanmar wants something from you, maybe not but dont blame us every time you have a stomach upset.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Even BD has more proven gas than Burmese. They have only 7 Tcf proven reserve so far. The only difference is that Burmese sell all of it to feed its military.


BD's probable natural gas reserve is somewhere in between 13 trillion to 28 trillion cft. I do not have data for Burmeses reserve, but it may exceed 100 trillion cft, and most of this gas is located in Arakan (Rakhain), off-shore and on-shore, in many sdifferent fields. Rohingyas are the inhabitants of Arakan.


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> This has been my point from the start. I have been also advising the army that for every division sent to Burma another division must be raised to replace it for guarding our borders with India. I am concerned, however, that the if Burma attack BD then AL will invite Indian troops into BD as part of this plan.



We often look at news as black and white and lose sight of strategic and behind the scene game. This escalation is classic example of that. No matter which angle this escalation plays out indian hands, plan and gains are written all over it. Anyone telling otherwise is just having tunnel vision. As you mentioned possibility of inviting indian forces in Bangladesh soil is very real. And if you read the weekly Holiday analysis posted earlier, indians had been setting the trap for sending troops. 

&#8220;Bangladesh turned into a theatre of covert war&#8221; 
HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Following report in bangla revealed that india not only supplying Myanmar with arms


Just like we supply to BD and other countries. Or just like Pakistan supplying arms to Burma. But we are not in same league as big arms traders like China and Russian , who are big time arms supplier to the junta. 

*Maybe you also forgot to mention that Pakistan regularly trains Burmese in use of Chinese tanks and aircrafts...... and suspected nuclear know how transfer to junta.
Weekly Blitz :: Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh
China-Pakistan Myanmar: The triangular relationship needs careful watch
*

Also The supply was for two reasons , first - To counter china's influence, Second - We needed help from them in flushing NE terrorist's from Burmese land.




> and advise but also helped Myanmar creating this maritime dispute with Bangladesh. A classic indian tactics to devise wedge and isolate Bangladesh from China and South East Asia.


Says you? Let us know any Burmese source claiming this.




> Bangladesh naval officers who has been expert in this area and worked reviewing indian and Myanmar claim stated claims are similar in terms and even in language.


In case this is not personal opinion/heresay , let us know the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> Now first of all we won't get so many things with 10billion dollars.Frigates costs around 200-300 million alone.Besides you need to add weapons.
> Besides when do you expect to get a delivery of all those,its going to take at least a few weeks on priority basis.
> Third part is,our pilots are not accustomed to flying F-16.But some have flown it in past while training in US.But that's not enough experience for combat.We will need to hire mercenaries.
> 
> This time I think the situation should be handled diplomatically.And I think the situation has calmed a bit.So I don't think this time there will be a war.
> I agree with Eastwatch sir,may be the Burmese are deploying troops permanently.May be for future conflict.


Defence weapons are always bought with credit after paying a percentage in down payment. A $2 billion down payment can buy $20 billion worth of arms, probably. Thing is our politicians distrust the military. They do not want to build a genie that can swallow them. I hope, the present crisis with Burma will create a postive effect on strengthen our military. 

What worries me is the inner thinking of AL. I do not know what this AL govt is thinking, but it can easily manipulate the present crisis to boost Indian influence in our country. Or, on the contrary, it can boost its own image by allowing military purchases. I hope, this time at least, the AL govt will not backstab its own country. It should modernize the army and erase its own India-puppet image.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Defence weapons are always bought with credit after paying a percentage in down payment. A $2 billion down payment can buy $20 billion worth of arms, probably.


Main issue for you is, delivery of kind of weapons systems you are talking about , takes years.

Secondly, how much percentage increase in your defence budget are you talking about here?


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Main issue for you is, delivery of kind of weapons systems you are talking about , takes years.
> 
> Secondly, how much percentage increase in your defence budget are you talking about here?



Well our defence budget is very limited. In the final year of last BNP government allocated a fund called Thuk Boraddo (something can be spent on anything) for its goon to buy votes is same as our 70&#37; of the defence budget that year. So you know we waste a lot of money in our budget which could be easily used for good purpose like army. I could say we can double the defence budget only with the wastage money.


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> *Maybe you also forgot to mention that Pakistan regularly trains Burmese in use of Chinese tanks and aircrafts...... and suspected nuclear know how transfer to junta.*



I would like to add that,Pakistan also trained Myanmar army personnel on using 155mm howitzers.The Burmese *come even to Bangladesh for training regularly*,but we don't go there.

About Nukes,as far as I know its N Korea,not Pakistan.

Having said that,India supplying arms to Burma remains a matter of worry for us.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> *I hope, the present crisis with Burma will create a postive effect on strengthen our military.*
> 
> .



I agree with you sir.
I think this was needed for us to wake up.It may turn out to be a blessing in disguise.But for that,the Govt. needs to think seriously about defence.If we follow the same old strategy,then within a few years time there will be an inevitable war.As Burma will look to take over its weak neighbour.Right now we are on par with them,but that will not last long.


----------



## arihant

eastwatch said:


> I hope, the present crisis with Burma will create a postive effect on strengthen our military.



Like India got after 1962. But we lost substantial part.


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> I would like to add that,Pakistan also trained Myanmar army personnel on using 155mm howitzers.The Burmese *come even to Bangladesh for training regularly*,but we don't go there.



As is said, we are NOT major supplier for them, its chinese and Russian's. Secondly the supply was to counter China's influence and for joint operation in burmese territory. So it was not a Anti-BD stance but more of our east depth policy (Mrs.Zia was not exactly a friend  )




> About Nukes,as far as I know its N Korea,not Pakistan.


2 Pak scientist did visit Burma. And Pak ships were on Burmese port's.




> Having said that,India supplying arms to Burma remains a matter of worry for us.


In view of Pak/BD itself training Burmese, why should India be singled out? . 

We had a U-Turn in 06 in our policy as far as Junta is concerned, but i guess north block has corrected that as of now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> In view of Pak/BD itself training Burmese, why should India be singled out? .
> 
> We had a U-Turn in 06 in our policy as far as Junta is concerned, but i guess north block has corrected that as of now.



Experiences in the past and mistrust which resulted,may be the reason why India is being magnified here.
Besides,Pakistan can not launch an invasion into BD,but India certainly can.So we will always be suspicious of Indian activities.

BTW there is a difference between training and supplying arms.

P.S. :
Stumper, can you give me any info on which tanks were given to Burmese?I am guessing its ex-Indian army T-72.


----------



## leonblack08

About Pakistani scientists in Burma,a link would be helpful.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Another angle on this Burma aggression is that India might be trying to get a supply line through BD to its troops in Arunachal Pradesh in case of war with China. If AL invites India into BD to counter Burma then this objective will be finally achieved. This is certainly part of the India-Burma game plan.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> Well our defence budget is very limited. In the final year of last BNP government allocated a fund called Thuk Boraddo (something can be spent on anything) for its goon to buy votes is same as our 70% of the defence budget that year. So you know we waste a lot of money in our budget which could be easily used for good purpose like army. I could say we can double the defence budget only with the wastage money.



What you are suggesting is hypothetical idealistic situation. Lets talk about ground reality.

I believe your annual defense spending is around 9 billion mark (or around 1.5% of your GDP) .... and you want to allocate 10Billion on new hardware? ...effectively overtaking India/Pakistan in your defense spending (in terms of GDP - % spending). Net net, you will have to reduce on Agri/Health/Edu .. to feed your defense spend.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> In view of Pak/BD itself training Burmese, why should India be singled out? We had a U-Turn in 06 in our policy as far as Junta is concerned, but i guess north block has corrected that as of now.


Military Academy in BD is a different matter. Trainee officers come there not only from Burma, but also from many other countries. We also send our officers to learn strategy to many othere countries' military academies.

So, Indians supplying arms to the Junta is not same as giving training to the Burmese officers. However, I personally understand that India has every right tio sell its weapons to any country, Burma or others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Myanmar border troops buildup: Govt taking cautious steps: Tuku

State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Huq Tuku ruled out reasons for getting worried but said there must be alert in place over the reported Myanmar security buildup on the frontier with Bangladesh.

Talking to reporters at his ministry yesterday, he observed it is the duty of the government to protect the nation's sovereignty and maintain law and order in the country.

"The government is taking measures cautiously in this respect," said the State Minister for Home Affairs about the neighbor's reported military movements, apparently over the maritime-boundary disputes. 

The contentions compounded when Bangladesh is leasing out offshore hydrocarbon blocks to two foreign companies-one US and another Irish, for gas exploration within the country's territorial waters in the Bay of Bengal.

On an intelligence report that some Myanmar Rohingyas sneaked into the country and might stage unwarranted incidents, he said the government would deal with the matter lawfully.

On BNP chairperson Khaleda Zia's recent remarks about the breakdown of law-and-order situation, Tuku said her claim is not correct. 

The state minister hit back: When she was in power, 10 truckloads of illegal weapons were smuggled into the country and grenade attacks were launched to kill Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and many leaders. Ex-Finance Minister SAMS Kibria and Ahsanullah master MP were brutally killed during her regime. 

"After all these dastardly incidents, how she could say this," Tuku said, adding: "we must thank her that she thinks about the nation."

The State Minister said if the opposition leader had raised the matters in parliament, the country would have been benefited.

He also rejected BNP secretary-general Khandaker Delwar Hossain's remarks that the government is trying to repress the opposition by resorting to attacks and filing cases.

Tuku noted that decision has been taken to withdraw a case against Tarique Rahman and another against Barrister Moudud Ahmed MP of BNP considering that the cases were filed with "political motives".

"This process has not exhausted. If more applications for withdrawal of cases are filed, the government will review those," he said in a word of solace for those incarcerated during the interim regime following the 1/11 changeover.


----------



## eastwatch

eastwatch said:


> The New Nation - Internet Edition


I am quite happy to see again our BDR with arms as well as ammunitions as shown in the photograph. The BD-Burma conflict will certainly help them attain their previous stature as the fearless defender of our faith and land.


----------



## pmukherjee

leonblack08 said:


> About Pakistani scientists in Burma,a link would be helpful.



Leo, try the following:-
1. page 9 of http://www.griffith.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0015/18240/regional-outlook-volume-12.pdf
2. "Reports of Myanmars interest in developing a nuclear research capability started circulating after the nuclear tests carried out by India and Pakistan in May 1998. Before 1998, it had an Atomic Energy Committee, which used to be headed by one of its Ministers in charge of Industries. The military junta introduced an Atomic Energy Law on June 8,1998, within a fortnight of Pakistans Chagai nuclear tests......................When the US troops occupied Afghanistan post-9/11 after expelling the Taliban from power, they reportedly found evidence of contacts between some retired and serving nuclear scientists of Pakistan and Osama bin Laden. They short-listed four names retired scientists Sultan Bashiruddin Ahmed Chaudhry and Abdul Majid and serving scientists Sulaiman Assad and Mohammad Mukhtar........................Sulaiman Assad and Mohammad Mukhtar managed to flee to Myanmar before they could be detained for questioning by the ISI. There was uncorroborated speculation that the ISI did not want them to be questioned by the FBI as they had knowledge of the proliferation activities of Pakistan, particularly about its nuclear and missile supply relationship with North Korea. It was alleged by some in Pakistan that the Myanmar military junta gave them sanctuary at the request of the ISI. There has been no further reliable news about them. "Burma : Global Analyst Online 

Can send you more if you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> Besides,Pakistan can not launch an invasion into BD,but India certainly can.So we will always be suspicious of Indian activities.


Invasion? .... For what ? ...im still worried about the ease with which some BD members use the word invasion here!!, as if its a finger touch option. Would you have any idea what would be at stake for INDIA to attack any country? Forget BD, we even let the maoist take over our proxy state NEPAL!!!! .



> BTW there is a difference between training and supplying arms.


Not in this context. Burma is YOUR enemy. Pakistan has also been training and also SUPPLYING arms to Junta (like we did). So all 3 (Ch/Pak/Ind) have been appeasing the Junta. So why are you singling out Ind?

And as i said, we are not major supplier to them, chinese and russian's are. Our help at that point in time was NOT connected to BD. We needed them to crush NE millitant's (they allowed our military to conduct anti terrorist operation in burmese territory).



> P.S. :
> Stumper, can you give me any info on which tanks were given to Burmese?I am guessing its ex-Indian army T-72.


No.. T55's.... we also supplied them maritime surveillance aircrafts.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Military Academy in BD is a different matter. Trainee officers come there not only from Burma, but also from many other countries. We also send our officers to learn strategy to many othere countries' military academies.


I guess its NOT only academy that burmese are visiting in Pakistan


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> What you are suggesting is hypothetical idealistic situation. Lets talk about ground reality.
> 
> I believe your annual defense spending is around 9 billion mark (or around 1.5% of your GDP) .... and you want to allocate 10Billion on new hardware? ...effectively overtaking India/Pakistan in your defense spending (in terms of GDP - % spending). Net net, you will have to reduce on Agri/Health/Edu .. to feed your defense spend.



Well you are right. At the time of war you are not spending on your development rather you allocate all your resources in war. I was giving an analogy saying BD could spend 10 billion dollar right away to take care of Burmese not that we will be spending 10 billion dollar every year. And hell ya we can live without improvement in Agri/Health/Edu for a year.


----------



## AchtungSpitfire

iajdani said:


> And hell ya we can live without improvement in Agri/Health/Edu for a year.



That's real easy for you to say sitting in comfort 1000's of miles away in a first world country. Bangladesh "needs" to spend $10 billion on arms just as much I "need" a third nipple on my elbow.


----------



## khabib

Dada.
India has one of its biggest market in Bangladesh. If a unfriendly
govt. of india(nationalist) come to power and do a tit for tat, india will simply bleed 10 times in NE. Like it or not. We can make that much worse for you guys in NE. Also, india is stealing water which is vital for us along with now sea boundary. 

That why you have the high quantity of RAW agent in BD that include
our Srimoti Sheikh Hasina and her govt. Period



pmukherjee said:


> Couple of psychotic idiots peddling their meaningless and bigoted ware. But what is really amazing is not their retarded, fifth grade intellect, something which really has no place outside of a psychiatic's chamber and is a threat to all humanity if let loose in the streets but their sheer perseverence and untiring crusade of dishing out human excrement.
> 
> Myanmar threatens Bangladesh - Bangladesh accepts challenge - Self styled 'geostrategists and geopoliticians of great acumen' who cant spell their names correctly concoct fairy tales that wont even fool babies and get orgasms cursing india - Not one lousy word about China which has funded, armed, supported the Myanmarese and has been shielding them against International criticism for decades and establishing military and surveillance bases there - says volumes about you guys - This forum has a way of attracting the extremely bizzare and mentally challenged.
> 
> India has as much to do with the present 'crisis' as with the rings on Saturn. Yes India sells weapons to Myanmar and has substantial trade with that country. But Myanmar is not India's 'Baaper Chakor' (Dad's servant) that they will do our bidding. And believe me Bangladesh does not have anything that India covets. Maybe Myanmar wants something from you, maybe not but dont blame us every time you have a stomach upset.


----------



## eastwatch

khabib said:


> Dada.
> India has one of its biggest market in Bangladesh. If a unfriendly
> govt. of india(nationalist) come to power and do a tit for tat, india will simply bleed 10 times in NE. Like it or not. We can make that much worse for you guys in NE. Also, india is stealing water which is vital for us along with now sea boundary.
> 
> That why you have the high quantity of RAW agent in BD that include
> our Srimoti Sheikh Hasina and her govt. Period


I believe that no political govt in BD will ever organize a covert armed conflict in the Indian NE. However, the Jihadis are there to do this job. These Jihadis are Afghanistan/Pakistan trained and are fully dedicated. For them, to participate in Jihad against an idolator Hindu country is the way of Islam. 

These Jihadis are also a problem for BD. This is why BD had accepted the Indian proposal to a joint army exercise. Since the exercise date almost coincided with the BDR Pilkhan mutiny, therefore, that exercise in India was of limited scale. I have not heard of any further joint exercises by the two countries.

I must add that the Indian non-flexible attitude with regard to water and territorial issues make the BD Jihadis stronger day-by-day. These people do not also like an improvement of BD-India relationship. They want tension to mount up, so that they can get new recruits. India should understand that only a friendly govt in Dhaka will not suffice in the long run. Population must be assured that India has no evil intentions. But, so far India has failed to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sathruvinasakh

It is not India who failed the liberated state of B`Desh.but its B`Desh itself failed to keep on the Indian promise.Instead it is supporting the NE rebellions and sending waves of illegal immigrants into the main land India.

And regarding the water issue: It is chinese who are controlling the brahmaputra waters not the India.You people need to understand that the Land of B`Desh was let dry due to the China`s evil water poly. period


----------



## KillBill

sathruvinasakh said:


> It is not India who failed the liberated state of B`Desh.but its B`Desh itself failed to keep on the Indian promise.Instead it is supporting the NE rebellions and sending waves of illegal immigrants into the main land India.
> 
> And regarding the water issue: It is chinese who are controlling the brahmaputra waters not the India.You people need to understand that the Land of B`Desh was let dry due to the China`s evil water poly. period



Dude, The water issue that Mr eastwatch is mentioning here is quite different from that of the Brahmaputra, another sticky thread is dedicated for that.

Same with NE terrorism and illegal immigrations, dedicated threads and hundreds of messages with mud slinging to both the side.

Again , this is for the evil issue of WAR between Burma and BD, Please do not derail the thread, Thanks


----------



## pmukherjee

eastwatch said:


> I believe that no political govt in BD will ever organize a covert armed conflict in the Indian NE. However, the Jihadis are there to do this job. These Jihadis are Afghanistan/Pakistan trained and are fully dedicated. For them, to participate in Jihad against an idolator Hindu country is the way of Islam.
> 
> These Jihadis are also a problem for BD. This is why BD had accepted the Indian proposal to a joint army exercise. Since the exercise date almost coincided with the BDR Pilkhan mutiny, therefore, that exercise in India was of limited scale. I have not heard of any further joint exercises by the two countries.
> 
> I must add that the Indian non-flexible attitude with regard to water and territorial issues make the BD Jihadis stronger day-by-day. These people do not also like an improvement of BD-India relationship. They want tension to mount up, so that they can get new recruits. India should understand that only a friendly govt in Dhaka will not suffice in the long run. Population must be assured that India has no evil intentions. But, so far India has failed to do so.



I second that. India should address the fears and concerns of Bangladeshis. I am not sure how much can be achieved, as expectations on both sides are very high. But a sincere, all out effort has to be made. At least the land and maritime boundary issue should be settled along with the trade tarrif issue. Again, whatever is agreed to will not satisfy all the parties as one can never satisfy everybody and there will always be people who will feel left out or betrayed. However, as long as the sensible majority in both nations support any endeavour, it has a high probability of succeeding.

India needs to do this to keep the lunatic fringe (evidence of which is seen on this forum from time to time), at bay and at a level at which it cannot harm the interests of both countries. 

India does not persue any official policy which is against the people of BD, neither does BD persue an anti Indian policy. However it is equally important to publically erradicate misconceptions formed due to neglect, oversight or callous/inept handling of sensitive issues.

Certain sections in our bureaucracy have to give up their obsession with China/Pakistan and spend time on other vital issues which need immediate attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KillBill

Guys,
Any news on the military build up from both sides? As nothing has happened till now, can we consider that the heat is diffusing and matter would be resolved without bullets? Or is it simply the silence before the storm?

I am surprised that the Indian media is completely silent on this issue.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> For them, to participate in Jihad against an idolator Hindu country is the way of Islam.


And don't you believe the same as this jihadi's? Unlike your Ex- Mother nation being called Islamic Replublic of Pakistan....we are called Democratic Republic of India (and not Hindu Republic). And we are damn proud of being a secular country and prefer to be addressed as such. I hope this is clear. 




> I must add that the Indian non-flexible attitude with regard to water and territorial issues make the BD Jihadis stronger day-by-day.



May i know how do you want my country to address this problem? By simply accepting your part of the story and giving in to all your demands (as you seem to suggest) or through negotiation (as we suggest) or by simply saying "Lay off, i dint give a hoot" (as Burmese have suggested to you). Kindly let us know , whats your proposition?



> Population must be assured that India has no evil intentions. But, so far India has failed to do so.


And how, as per you should we accomplish that? .. by simply agreeing to all of your claims? .. will that make your clan happy? ... No sir, it wont. It's your country, which has flip-flopped on your external policies with every change in ruler at Sher-E-Bangla. Its your country , which could have assured Delhi that it does not have evil intentions of disintegrating INDIA by harboring NE terrorist. I hope your countrymen realize that this is not a one way street as suggested by you. You and ME, we are equally responsible.

NOTE: Islamist/Jihadist, yes we have seen the likes of them. In fact, my countrymen are fighting the proxy war against foreign mercenaries in Kashmir, while i write this. Be assured, we will defend our nation, to our last blood, as we have done so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

pmukherjee said:


> But a sincere, all out effort has to be made. At least the land and maritime boundary issue should be settled along with the trade tarrif issue.


And i hope you understand, international issue's need time to settle. Countries will have difference's and issues amongst each other. You can negotiate and settle them or ask neutral body to mediate. 




> India needs to do this to keep the lunatic fringe (evidence of which is seen on this forum from time to time), at bay and at a level at which it cannot harm the interests of both countries.



This is what the world is against. You cant bring us to negotiation table by threat of terror. By doing so, you have invariably complied with them. Zia, thought otherwise, and see what Pakistan is today.



> India does not persue any official policy which is against the people of BD, neither does BD persue an anti Indian policy. However it is equally important to publically erradicate misconceptions formed due to neglect, oversight or callous/inept handling of sensitive issues.


How, May i ask, can we do this?



> Certain sections in our bureaucracy have to give up their obsession with China/Pakistan and spend time on other vital issues which need immediate attention.


Correct to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pmukherjee

KillBill said:


> Guys,
> Any news on the military build up from both sides? As nothing has happened till now, can we consider that the heat is diffusing and matter would be resolved without bullets? Or is it simply the silence before the storm?
> 
> I am surprised that the Indian media is completely silent on this issue.



That is because, the BD media has played the same prank which the Indian media also does. Blowing a situation out of proportion and causing a storm in a tea cup. I had said this in an earlier post that it is inconceivable that two friendly nations both with common borders with India go to war with each other. Moreover, there are no issues outstanding between the two which warrant going to war over. BD is a peaceful nation and Myanmar is not insane to declare a war with the whole world breathing down its neck and their country in a mess. 

Who would support Myanmar in war against BD? Not India, not China, not Russia. Supplying weapons to earn foreign exchange and support the domestic defense industry is one thing but supporting in war is another thing altogether.


----------



## mijanur

guys if myanmur is threat and proveking us..i think lets just drop some bombs in their air base...

end of stroy


----------



## third eye

Myanmar seems to have achieved what it wanted without firing a shot in anger !


----------



## Stumper

pmukherjee said:


> That is because, the BD media has played the same prank which the Indian media also does. Blowing a situation out of proportion and causing a storm in a tea cup.


I dis-agree. I agree with BD members (for a change.. ha ha). You cant trust Junta. Yes, it might not be a full blown war, but they will try to grab a piece if they can.





> Who would support Myanmar in war against BD? Not India, not China, not Russia.



Not China???? .... Not Korea ? ..... Why mate? what should stop china from supporting Burma?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

mijanur said:


> guys if myanmur is threat and proveking us..i think lets just drop some bombs in their air base...
> 
> end of stroy



Thanks for your suggestion. Which fighter would you prefer?


----------



## sathruvinasakh

guys,I had a solution for the current issue.

both B`deshi and myanmar are going for a war mainly because of oil reserves in bay of bengal and the nearby rivers right?
just cede both these reserves to India for time being and you both rest in peace.No more war horns blowed.Problem solved.


----------



## KillBill

mijanur said:


> guys if myanmur is threat and proveking us..i think lets just drop some bombs in their air base...
> 
> end of stroy



Oh is it ? I never knew international issues have such simple solutions. 

Already 17 pages have been dedicated to discuss the pros and cons of this war. Things starting small can grow really big. 

A war at this time, is unwarranted, anywhere in the map.


----------



## KillBill

Stumper said:


> I dis-agree. I agree with BD members (for a change.. ha ha). You cant trust Junta. Yes, it might not be a full blown war, but they will try to grab a piece if they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not China???? .... Not Korea ? ..... Why mate? what should stop china from supporting Burma?



I think It would be N.Korea, and may be China will try to pull the trigger puting the gun on NK's shoulder. Both NK and Burma have military govt. Chor chor bhai bhai


----------



## KillBill

third eye said:


> Myanmar seems to have achieved what it wanted without firing a shot in anger !



And whats that? making into international news? But then hardly anyone noticing this


----------



## khabib

eastwatch said:


> I believe that no political govt in BD will ever organize a covert armed conflict in the Indian NE. However, the Jihadis are there to do this job. These Jihadis are Afghanistan/Pakistan trained and are fully dedicated. For them, to participate in Jihad against an idolator Hindu country is the way of Islam.
> 
> These Jihadis are also a problem for BD. This is why BD had accepted the Indian proposal to a joint army exercise. Since the exercise date almost coincided with the BDR Pilkhan mutiny, therefore, that exercise in India was of limited scale. I have not heard of any further joint exercises by the two countries.
> 
> I must add that the Indian non-flexible attitude with regard to water and territorial issues make the BD Jihadis stronger day-by-day. These people do not also like an improvement of BD-India relationship. They want tension to mount up, so that they can get new recruits. India should understand that only a friendly govt in Dhaka will not suffice in the long run. Population must be assured that India has no evil intentions. But, so far India has failed to do so.




Simple Awami propaganda. Signing agreement for joint military exercise has nothing to do with security of Bangladesh. India want to clean up its NE with our own interest and with our own troops and money. Bangladeshi so called jongi are not better equipped that Awami cader and they are not afgan tranined. They are just loosely 
outfit people who are lost. RAB is much more capable to deal with that.


----------



## TopCat

KillBill said:


> I think It would be N.Korea, and may be China will try to pull the trigger puting the gun on NK's shoulder. Both NK and Burma have military govt. Chor chor bhai bhai



China has more leverages with BD than myanmar. In every power project to construction projects chinese companies are bidding. They even bid in some of the blocks in Bay of Bengal. BD is the second largest buyer of Chinese defence equipment. BD import more than 3 billion dollar worth of product from china. Chinese companies invested heavily in BD. let alone HSBC bank one of the biggest in the country. China also throw free money on BD's development project. I dont think China will just throw away 30 years worth of investment on BD only because Myanmar waged a unwarranted war against BD which they destined to loose. Who wants to side with a looser? Chinese? They are smarter than that.

PS: current Chinese ambassador is a Dhaka University graduate. He was sent here 20 years ago only to be made the ambassador of BD 20 years later. Thats China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Iggy

MBI Munshi said:


> Apart from natural resources there is the strategic requirement. With India under pressure in Arunachal Pradesh they will want any potentially hostile elements on their flanks neutralized. By nudging Burma India achieves several objectives at once.



Well both these countries are closer to China than India..staying neutral in case of a war itself helps India to achieve the objectives na??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

seiko said:


> Well both these countries are closer to China than India..staying neutral in case of a war itself helps India to achieve the objectives na??



Yes but to achieve its primary objective of opening a supply line through BD to Arunachal Pradesh in case of war with China then India will have to get involved.


----------



## leonblack08

*Latest news*

*Border sees push-ins, push-backs*
Rohingyas driven into Bangladesh territory every day


*A Myanmar national with her child crosses over to Bangladesh territory at Naikkhangchhari of Bandarban avoiding detection by Bangladesh Rifles personnel and persecution by Nasaka on the other side.* Inset, these people end up at the Rohingya refugee camp in Ukhia. Photo: Anisur Rahman

Our Correspondent, Bandarban
Push-ins and push-backs are going on across the border with Myanmar amid tensions following mobilisation of a huge number of Myanmarese troops along the border for erecting barbed wire fence.

Meanwhile, *Bangladesh has sent in more reinforcements on the border with Myanmar to strengthen its strategic position in the face of massive military build-up by the latter's junta.*

Sources at the intelligence agencies said Nasaka, the border security force of Myanmar, gathered about *10,000 Rohingyas* at several bordering points opposite Naikhongchhari last week in a bid to push them into the Bangladesh territory.

Local people said even after receiving the Rohingyas from the Bangladesh authorities, Nasaka forced them again to enter into the country using other borders of the hill district.

Some 154 Rohingyas were pushed back to their country in last two weeks through the Naikhongchhari border, BDR sources said.

The Rohingyas who returned from their country after the handover to the Myanmar authorities said they were compelled to enter into Bangladesh as Nasaka men tortured them and forced them to work like building barbed wire fence, bunkers, etc.

Against the backdrop of this trend, police and BDR have taken the policy of pushing the Rohingyas back to Myanmar instead of filing cases against them to avoid the problems in jails created by their continued infiltration into Bangladesh.

A source in Bandarban district police said 550 accused and convicts, most of them Rohingyas, are staying in the Bandarban jail with a capacity of 114.

The source said the pushing back policy has been taken following directives from the high-ups in the government.

Wishing anonymity a BDR official told The Daily Star that they cannot stop Rohingya infiltration due to lack of surveillance on 288 km long border as the geographical location is unfavourable and the number of border out post (BoP) insufficient.

Police and BDR in separate drives held 44 Rohingyas from the district this week. Of them, 12 Rohingyas were held from Ali Kadam upazila on Sunday night, 21 from Sadar upazila on Tuesday while 11 from Lama upazila on Wednesday.

*MORE TROOPS MOBILSED ON BORDER*

Bangladesh has sent in more reinforcements on the Myanmar border to strengthen its strategic position in the face of massive build-up and repeated provocative actions by the military junta on the other side, border sources said.

*They said three more battalions were mobilised yesterday. A convoy carrying cannons, artillery guns and other armaments from Comilla and Chittagong were moved to the border. They were stationed in Barabil of Ramu and Fashiakhali in Bandarban.*

Tension arose on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border as Myanmar augmented its forces in the border area with tanks, artillery guns and warships in the adjacent waters.

*People in the bordering villages said Myanmar constructed bunkers to fortify the border area and its forces were patrolling with heavy weapons.*

Earlier Bangladesh sent a brigade to Ramu upazila of Cox's Bazar. It was moved in to the bordering area yesterday.

*Sources in Bangladesh army said Myanmar would not be able to intrude into our territory, as the soldiers of BDR remain on high alert.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

KillBill said:


> Guys,
> Any news on the military build up from both sides? As nothing has happened till now, can we consider that the heat is diffusing and matter would be resolved without bullets? Or is it simply the silence before the storm?
> 
> I am surprised that the Indian media is completely silent on this issue.



No its not diffused yet.They are trying to push in thousands of Rohingya into Bangladesh.Bangladesh have reinforced more troops.

About Indian media being silent,its simply business.Nothing is happening now,except stand off.When there will be a war,Indian media will jump into it like cheetah.You know,thats when the TRP increases.


----------



## eastwatch

sathruvinasakh said:


> It is not India who failed the liberated state of B`Desh.but its B`Desh itself failed to keep on the Indian promise.Instead it is supporting the NE rebellions and sending waves of illegal immigrants into the main land India.
> 
> And regarding the water issue: It is chinese who are controlling the brahmaputra waters not the India.You people need to understand that the Land of B`Desh was let dry due to the China`s evil water poly. period


I assume you have just returned from a trip to the MARS. Please read many other posts to know that what you are saying have been told time and again in many other posts.


----------



## idune

As I mentioned earlier no matter which angle this escalation plays out indian hands, plan and gains are written all over it. Here are consequences for Bangladesh and gain for india.

1.	First and foremost, loss of Bangladesh maritime territory to Myanmar and will facilitate indian claim over Bangladesh maritime territory.
2.	Loss of road access through Myanmar and forever be hostage to indian territory and trade monopoly.
3.	Loss of a trusted and strategic friend and ally and partner, China and provide a passage for indian hegemony.
4.	Bangladesh armed forces will lose only reliable source for military any hardware. Therefore Bangladesh military will be ceased to exist.
5.	In case of armed confrontation, situation will set the stage for inviting indian forces inside Bangladesh territory. Given an submissive regime in power that is likely.
6.	Loss of future and most promising market - China.


----------



## eastwatch

mijanur said:


> guys if myanmur is threat and proveking us..i think lets just drop some bombs in their air base...
> 
> end of stroy


mijanur, are you all right? I liked your comment, because when I was very young like you, I also used to think of destroying a nearby country by bombing, as you are now thinking of Burma. But, note the Newton's Law, 'For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.' 

Moreover, whoever fires the first bullet that starts a war, will be castigated by other countries as the aggressor.


----------



## third eye

idune said:


> As I mentioned earlier no matter which angle this escalation plays out indian hands, plan and gains are written all over it. Here are consequences for Bangladesh and gain for india.
> 
> 1.	First and foremost, loss of Bangladesh maritime territory to Myanmar and will facilitate indian claim over Bangladesh maritime territory.
> 2.	Loss of road access through Myanmar and forever be hostage to indian territory and trade monopoly.
> 3.	Loss of a trusted and strategic friend and ally and partner, China and provide a passage for indian hegemony.
> 4.	Bangladesh armed forces will lose only reliable source for military any hardware. Therefore Bangladesh military will be ceased to exist.
> 5.	In case of armed confrontation, situation will set the stage for inviting indian forces inside Bangladesh territory. Given an submissive regime in power that is likely.
> 6.	Loss of future and most promising market - China.



If BD muffs it with its only other neighbor, is India to blame ?

... and if the repercussions are so strong for BD as above, why all this war talk ? Go on & make friends. It will pay better in the long run as friendship always does.


----------



## leonblack08

^^^

Making friends with the Junta is as difficult as making friends with Hitler.They are of same type.As you have probably seen that they are in no mood for negotiation.They are the aggressor.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> *Latest news*
> 
> *Border sees push-ins, push-backs*
> Rohingyas driven into Bangladesh territory every day
> 
> [The Daily Star - Details News


After reading the news, it seems that one Brigade of army troops have moved from Ramu to the border and three army battallions have moved from Comilla and Chittagong Cantonments to take up positions in Ramu. In all then, a maximum of 8,000 troops have been sent to or near the Burmerse border. I assume, if BDR troops are included, the total BD troop strength at present may have reached around 10,000.

This is the first time that BD army has moved troops to the border region after a similar situation in 1991 along the same border. About 20,000 troops were mobilized at that time against the Burmese mobilization of 50,000 troops. 

In 2001, BDR alone handled the situation in Padua and Roumary borders with India. BD and Indian govts did not allow the situation to aggrevate at that time, so army troops were not required to be moved against the intrusion of a contingent of IA troops in Roumary.


----------



## eastwatch

The post below has been sent by raihan.iicu in another thread. I have just copied and pasted it here. Hope the original poster will not take it otherwise. THanks.

'eastwatch'

I go last day the border of Teknaf Near Mayanmar , I analysis all information then get some rare information from some muslim Rohinga That Mayanmar Army Prepared a long land war against bangladesh 

Already they are 55,000 Thousands soildesr of mayanmar Army ,

And 1 Artilary Division

And 56 Tanks {chinis}

And 16,750 Thousands soilders of NASAKA

I get all information from there practically....


----------



## leonblack08

The numbers are making me think about the reliability of the information.

*IF* its really true,then we have a serious problem.You can certainly initiate a war with those number.

The original poster Raihan should elaborate more.


----------



## eastwatch

AchtungSpitfire said:


> That's real easy for you to say sitting in comfort 1000's of miles away in a first world country. Bangladesh "needs" to spend $10 billion on arms just as much I "need" a third nipple on my elbow.


No, iajdani is not sitting in his comfortable air-conditioned room and is dreaming to build a strong army by spending a package of $10 billion. $10 billion is nothing compared to the stake we may have in our sea territories that Burma claims.

Say, there is a gas field that contains 10 trillion cft of natural gas. At the rate of US$5 per thousand cft, the value of this gas is $50 billion. Shall we decide to keep a $10 billion fund in a foreign Bank only to see Burma taking away our $50 billion worth of gas?

You are thinking of a very poor BD of the past. But, BD is comparatively richer now. We earn $25 billion every year by exporting goods and manpower. Our Banks are flushed with 41,000 crore Taka (equivalent to about $5.9 billion) without being properly utilized. Our foreign exchange reserve is almost $9.5 billion. Very tiny comparing to Indian reserve of $140 billion, but still good. We are also self-sufficient in food production this year.

Bangladesh Bank (our central Bank) Governor is grumbling that this unused fund will bring negative effects on economy, it may raise the value of Taka. This will diminish the competitive edge of our exports. So, I think it will be wiser to spend $2 billion this year to pay as the down payment for a purchase of $10 or $20 billion worth of arms, tanks and fighter planes before the Burmese steal away our resources.


----------



## KillBill

iajdani said:


> China has more leverages with BD than myanmar. In every power project to construction projects chinese companies are bidding. They even bid in some of the blocks in Bay of Bengal. BD is the second largest buyer of Chinese defence equipment. BD import more than 3 billion dollar worth of product from china. Chinese companies invested heavily in BD. let alone HSBC bank one of the biggest in the country. China also throw free money on BD's development project. I dont think China will just throw away 30 years worth of investment on BD only because Myanmar waged a unwarranted war against BD which they destined to loose. Who wants to side with a looser? Chinese? They are smarter than that.
> 
> PS: current Chinese ambassador is a Dhaka University graduate. He was sent here 20 years ago only to be made the ambassador of BD 20 years later. Thats China.



Chinese are definitely smarter than that, but then War can always take dirty turns.

20 yrs? Are you kidding me? WHo makes such long term plans? :O
And what if he would have failed the tests?


----------



## mjnaushad

Can anybody comparison the army strength of two armies in regards of Armour, Infantry, air force and technology for me. Thanks


----------



## idune

third eye said:


> If BD muffs it with its only other neighbor, is India to blame ?



When india instigated Myanmar to adopt maritime claim and encroaching Bangladeshi territory, even to the level of lending language of claim then offcouse india to be blamed.

When india supply arms to Myanmar then sure indian to be blamed.

When indian supplied wargame simulation to Myanmar shows Bangladesh as aggressor then sure india to be blamed.

list goes on........


----------



## KillBill

leonblack08 said:


> No its not diffused yet.They are trying to push in thousands of Rohingya into Bangladesh.Bangladesh have reinforced more troops.
> 
> About Indian media being silent,its simply business.Nothing is happening now,except stand off.When there will be a war,Indian media will jump into it like cheetah.You know,thats when the TRP increases.



You are absolutely right, Indian media is one of the worst one..and when the war will start they will invite some stupid guys to act as experts too


----------



## KillBill

idune said:


> As I mentioned earlier no matter which angle this escalation plays out indian hands, plan and gains are written all over it. Here are consequences for Bangladesh and gain for india.
> 
> 1.	First and foremost, loss of Bangladesh maritime territory to Myanmar and will facilitate indian claim over Bangladesh maritime territory.
> 2.	Loss of road access through Myanmar and forever be hostage to indian territory and trade monopoly.
> 3.	Loss of a trusted and strategic friend and ally and partner, China and provide a passage for indian hegemony.
> 4.	Bangladesh armed forces will lose only reliable source for military any hardware. Therefore Bangladesh military will be ceased to exist.
> 5.	In case of armed confrontation, situation will set the stage for inviting indian forces inside Bangladesh territory. Given an submissive regime in power that is likely.
> 6.	Loss of future and most promising market - China.



May I ask for more explanation to your few points above?

1. If Burma gets the maritime territory, how would India be benefitted from that? Will they just simply give us once we ask?

2. You are making it look like if this war happens and if Burma wins then BD will simply be erased from map 

I dont think any war will happen ( I pray it does not) and even if it does then it would be a very small and insignificant one


----------



## KillBill

idune said:


> When india instigated Myanmar to adopt maritime claim and encroaching Bangladeshi territory, even to the level of lending language of claim then offcouse india to be blamed.
> 
> When india supply arms to Myanmar then sure indian to be blamed.
> 
> When indian supplied wargame simulation to Myanmar shows Bangladesh as aggressor then sure india to be blamed.
> 
> list goes on........



When some one sneezes in BD , India to be blamed ;-)
(pun intended)


----------



## Stumper

KillBill said:


> May I ask for more explanation to your few points above?
> 
> 1. If Burma gets the maritime territory, how would India be benefitted from that? Will they just simply give us once we ask?
> 
> 2. You are making it look like if this war happens and if Burma wins then BD will simply be erased from map
> 
> I dont think any war will happen ( I pray it does not) and even if it does then it would be a very small and insignificant one


Oh, don't bother lieDune. He provides much needed relief in this otherwise sombre forum. Its like one of those hindi movie's where you need to keep your head at bay while watching in theater. He does not post for Debate's, but to entertain the member community. SO enjoy his comic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mijanur

sorry guys im not okk.

this things being playing on my head since 1year now....myanmar myanma rmyanmar myanmar...y cant we get things over with this country, by talks or anything and solve this problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

mijanur said:


> sorry guys im not okk.
> 
> this things being playing on my head since 1year now....myanmar myanma rmyanmar myanmar...y cant we get things over with this country, by talks or anything and solve this problem



agree with you. Like you we too have too many problems to solve. Our politicians are lessoning hopefully.


----------



## mijanur

arihant said:


> agree with you. Like you we too have too many problems to solve. Our politicians are lessoning hopefully.



tnx for understanding....


----------



## TopCat

Well, our FM went to myanmar within month she took office. She tried to cover all the issues. But myanmar kept on doing what they had been doing for the last one year.
They now brought another issue on the table. They will relocate all the Rohingya to other parts of the myanmar from their Arakan state. Means ethnic cleansing. There is already continuous crufew going on in Arakan. 
Bangladesh should not show its back to those Rohingya people as they are Bengalis and they are muslim. All the Rohingyas are very afraid now. We have a duty to protect them.

It should not be all about just protecting our border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

mijanur said:


> sorry guys im not okk.
> 
> this things being playing on my head since 1year now....myanmar myanma rmyanmar myanmar...y cant we get things over with this country, by talks or anything and solve this problem



Not easy, as someone said
"Upperwale ne toh ek hi dharti banayi thi, hum hi logon ne uspe lakeerein khinch di"

means: "God made only one place and we created the border"

So when there is a border, high chances there would be disputes, and mind you in last 200 yrs all the borders in the world have changed significantly. 

I wish there was a simpler solution to all these issues.


----------



## eastwatch

KillBill said:


> Not easy, as someone said
> "Upperwale ne toh ek hi dharti banayi thi, hum hi logon ne uspe lakeerein khinch di"
> 
> means: "God made only one place and we created the border"
> 
> So when there is a border, high chances there would be disputes, and mind you in last 200 yrs all the borders in the world have changed significantly.
> 
> I wish there was a simpler solution to all these issues.



mijanur is correct, you cannot just get anything reciprocal from this Burmese Junta. They will not care about their neighbouring countries, except China. With India or with Pakistan, we fight against each other, but then we know each other and we talk with each other. It is simply because we understand each other. We three countries were born out of the same mother's womb.

But, the Burmese Junta is deaf and dumb. With the gas money in the pocket, the Junta Chief is probably dreaming to be another Alexander. He needs a similar kicking in his gas-filled a** as we did to him last year. This time, we will see how much gas the Burmese troops has. 

Last time also in 1991, more than 50,000 of them came because of a tiny problem created by themselves. They showed off their junk weapons and then went away with honour without giving us a fight. What kind of pi** is this Burma? Why do they talk always in the language of sword? Why they cannot be amicable? They do the same pi** thing to Thailand also. 

I can tell about their psychology, they are in fact worried about an attack by BD. This happened after they were ousted last year from the contested sea territory. So, they have buried land mines and are now putting fence along the border. They are building a contonment only 5 km away from the border, which may be regarded as an offensive gesture. 5 km is too near. Even if there is no war this time, BD will be forced to build its own cantonement near the Burma border.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I can tell about their psychology, they are in fact worried about an attack by BD. This happened after they were ousted last year from the contested sea territory. So, they have buried land mines and are now putting fence along the border. *They are building a contonment only 5 km away from the border*, which may be regarded as an offensive gesture. 5 km is too near. Even if there is no war this time, BD will be forced to build its own cantonement near the Burma border.




This means BD has a legitimate targe within the range of their artilary???


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> This means BD has a legitimate targe within the range of their artilary???



I am not sure whether this is a video game or not. 
Myanmar military buildup is more resemble to a striking formation than a pure defensive formation. Obviously they are aware of our military capability and we are also aware of there. There defence budget is much higher than us and they are building up there defences for some time. During 1991 standoff, we were at a much better shape than them military wise but since then there budget is much higer and consequently there military capability is bigger than us at least in terms of hardware and logistics if not military leadershipwise.


----------



## KillBill

eastwatch said:


> I can tell about their psychology, they are in fact worried about an attack by BD. This happened after they were ousted last year from the contested sea territory. So, they have buried land mines and are now putting fence along the border. They are building a contonment only 5 km away from the border, which may be regarded as an offensive gesture. 5 km is too near. Even if there is no war this time, BD will be forced to build its own cantonement near the Burma border.



Yes I do understand the sentiments and its def offensive to build a cantonment so close to the border, but if BD also builds one close to the border, it will just have a cascading effect. Any plain skirmish can become a war. 

Wish there was any simpler solution...


----------



## pmukherjee

iajdani said:


> Well, our FM went to myanmar within month she took office. She tried to cover all the issues. But myanmar kept on doing what they had been doing for the last one year.
> They now brought another issue on the table. They will relocate all the Rohingya to other parts of the myanmar from their Arakan state. Means ethnic cleansing. There is already continuous crufew going on in Arakan.
> Bangladesh should not show its back to those Rohingya people as they are Bengalis and they are muslim. All the Rohingyas are very afraid now. We have a duty to protect them.
> 
> It should not be all about just protecting our border.



Is it correct that Rohingyas are Bengalis? That is news to me. How did they get to be in Myanmar?


----------



## khabib

pmukherjee said:


> Is it correct that Rohingyas are Bengalis? That is news to me. How did they get to be in Myanmar?



Ethinically they are the same as Benglai and Arkan used to be a good place where Bangla litterature florish with the help of the Arkan king.
People in Teknaf they speak very similar to a dialect of Bangla that is used in Rohinga of Arakan. If you have heard dialect of Chittagong, it is similar to that but more foreign in our ear.


----------



## pmukherjee

khabib said:


> Ethinically they are the same as Benglai and Arkan used to be a good place where Bangla litterature florish with the help of the Arkan king.
> People in Teknaf they speak very similar to a dialect of Bangla that is used in Rohinga of Arakan. If you have heard dialect of Chittagong, it is similar to that but more foreign in our ear.



Thank you.


----------



## eastwatch

pmukherjee said:


> Is it correct that Rohingyas are Bengalis? That is news to me. How did they get to be in Myanmar?


Rohingya people have been living in Rakhaine or Arakan Province for many centuries. They are Muslims and many of the ancestors of these people and Chittagonian Muslims came from Arabia, probably from today's Qatar. Arakan was an independent Budhist kingdom, whose sovereign was ousted by his younger brother sometime in the mid 14th century.

The expelled King came to the Court of Gaud (Bengal) Sultan and after about 15 years, the Sultan sent him back to Arakan with more than 10,000 Muslim troops of Bengal. He was restored to his throne, but the troops went there brought their families and started to live there. So, the Arab traders and Bangali Muslims became the core of this group of people. You can include Chittagong region also as a part of the then Arakan Kingdom.

Their language is as has been elaborated by khatib. You have to understand that Chittagong language is not intelligible for people from other parts of Bengal unless a person lives there for a certain period of time. I personally understand (70&#37 of the Chittagong dialect, but when I meet a Rohingya, I cannot understand his language. However, the Chittagonian and Rohingyas can understand each other's dialect.

Rohingyas are certainly our people, but have been living in Arakan for centuries, and before Arakan was made a Province of Burma. Arakan is a part of Burma and not of Bengal, is due to the British stupidity. Since it was difficult for the British to rule this area from Calcutta, the Capital of the Presidency of Bengal, they just cut this part and included it in Burma.

Legally, Arakan is a part of Bengal and the Rohingyas are Bangali. However, although their spoken language is near the Chittagong dialect, but they do not read or write Bangla. Instead, they learn to read, write and speak Arabic. This may be one reason that they come to BD, take BD Passports and easily get jobs in the Arab countries. 

Anyway, they are certainly our people. And I think, regardless of their religion, they should also be taken care of equally by BD, India and also Pakistan. Now, they have become BD responsibility only. Unofficial reports say, there are more than 500,000 Rohingyas in BD. They just manage to leave the refugee camps and work in the Cities. They are our look-alike people, Police can not trace them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Myanmar Border*
*Bangladesh makes diplomatic moves to calm tension*
M Abul Kalam Azad
*Apart from mobilising reinforcement, Bangladesh is also making diplomatic efforts to calm the tension sparked last week following Myanmar's heavy military build-up in the border areas, said sources.*

The foreign ministry has already talked with the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka while Bangladesh ambassador in Yangon is discussing with the country's government for a peaceful solution of the latest border crisis between the two neighbours, the sources said.

"We want a peaceful solution and discussion is going on in different forums," Home Secretary Abdus Sobhan Sikder told The Daily Star yesterday. He said Bangladesh as before would try to resolve the current problem through discussions.

He said home ministry would call the Myanmar ambassador in Dhaka within a day or two to discuss the border situation.

*Sources in the foreign and home ministries said Bangladesh is also negotiating with China, a close friend of Myanmar, to resolve the crisis.*

Asked whether Bangladesh is negotiating with China or any other third party to mediate the matter, the home secretary declined to say anything.

*Meanwhile, Chief of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Maj Gen Mainul Islam is expected to visit Myanmar soon to talk with the country's military authorities about the border situation.* He is also likely to have discussions on some other unresolved issues.

"I have proposed a visit to Myanmar by the home ministry to defuse the tension, the directorate general of BDR told The Daily Star.

Asked what actions Bangladesh has taken following the military build-up by Myanmar, the home secretary said the government has no intention to engage in a conflict but put on alert all forces, including the BDR, navy, air force and coastguards.

On the presence of Myanmar military personnel on the border violating international laws, he said Bangladesh objected to the incident urging the country's government not to bring in military on the border.

*"Border guards are supposed to be on both sides of the border. But if one country brings in its army on the border it triggers tension,*" said the home secretary, adding that the Myanmar authorities informed Bangladesh that their military personnel visited the border to see various activities by Nasaka (border force of Myanmar).

He said the government is also in talks with the United Nation High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR) in Dhaka, requesting her to persuade the Myanmar authorities so that no more refugees are pushed in.

The foreign ministry officials are tight-lipped about the border crisis. Foreign Minister Dipu Moni termed the military movements in Myanmar territory a routine work.

But some foreign ministry officials, seeking anonymity, confirmed the diplomatic manoeuvring to resolve the crisis peacefully.* "You can term it silent diplomacy,"* said one of the officials.

*Myanmar has brought in tanks, artillery and warships indicating a large-scale conflict with Bangladesh. Its forces are repeatedly making bids to push-in Rohingyas. Bangladesh forces remained alert in the bordering areas to thwart such attempts.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

This is good move.Solve it diplomatically,but at the same time keep the military on alert.This is the right approach when dealing with *"wannabe Hitler"*.
Also good to see China is being dragged to solve the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Rohingya people have been living in Rakhaine or Arakan Province for many centuries. They are Muslims and many of the ancestors of these people and Chittagonian Muslims came from Arabia, probably from today's Qatar. Arakan was an independent Budhist kingdom, whose sovereign was ousted by his younger brother sometime in the mid 14th century.
> 
> The expelled King came to the Court of Gaud (Bengal) Sultan and after about 15 years, the Sultan sent him back to Arakan with more than 10,000 Muslim troops of Bengal. He was restored to his throne, but the troops went there brought their families and started to live there. So, the Arab traders and Bangali Muslims became the core of this group of people. You can include Chittagong region also as a part of the then Arakan Kingdom.
> 
> Their language is as has been elaborated by khatib. You have to understand that Chittagong language is not intelligible for people from other parts of Bengal unless a person lives there for a certain period of time. I personally understand (70%) of the Chittagong dialect, but when I meet a Rohingya, I cannot understand his language. However, the Chittagonian and Rohingyas can understand each other's dialect.
> 
> Rohingyas are certainly our people, but have been living in Arakan for centries, and before Arakan was made a Province of Burma. Arakan is a part of Burma and not of Bengal, is due to the British stupidity. Since it was difficult for the British to rule this area from Calcutta, the Capital of the Presidency of Bengal, they just cut this part and included it in Burma.
> 
> Legally, Arakan is a part of Bengal and the Rohingyas are Bangali. However, although their spoken language is near the Chittagong dialect, but they do not read or write Bangla. Instead, they learn to read, write and speak Arabic. This may be one reason that they come to BD, take BD Passports and easily get jobs in the Arab countries.
> 
> Anyway, they are certainly our people. And I think, regardless of their religion, they should also be taken care of equally by BD, India and also Pakistan. Now, they have become BD responsibility only. Unofficial reports say, there are more than 500,000 Rohingyas in BD. They just manage to leave the refugee camps and work in the Cities. They are our look-alike people, Police can not trace them out.



By taking over Arakan will solve two problems. First Burmese will be permanently barred from Bay-Of-Bengal. Second Rohingyas could get to start learning their own mother tongue.


----------



## eastwatch

Myanmar FM denies troops build-up :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

Myanmar FM denies troops build-up 
Fri, Oct 16th, 2009 7:38 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Oct 16 (bdnews24.com)--Myanmar foreign minister Nyan Win has said his country had not mobilised troops along Bangladesh border, the foreign ministry said in a media release on Friday. 

During his meeting with foreign minister Dipu Moni, Win said Myanmar border security force was in "regular" exercise in the border. 

Dipu Moni, now in Colombo, met her Myanmar counterpart on the sidelines of the Asia Cooperation Dialogue on Thursday. 

"Regarding recent media reporting on troops movement along the Bangladesh-Myanmar border, the Myanmar Foreign Minister stated that no such event has taken place and these were routine exercise by their border security force," said the press statement. 

During the last couple of days, Bangladesh media reported from the frontier that Myanmar's border guards backed by the military were making provocative movements over construction of barbed-wire fence. 

Bangladesh's also puts its paramilitary BDR on alert, the reports say. 

But foreign minister Dipu Moni earlier said Myanmar had not made military build-up along the border. 

Moni, according to the statement, requested Win to give Bangladeshi businessmen visa for 30 days instead of 14 days. 

"During the talks, Bangladesh foreign minister proposed joint-venture projects for generation of hydro-electricity and production of fertilizer from gas imported from Myanmar," said the statement. 

Moni raised the issue of resolving the Rohingya problem. 

Both the ministers underlined the need for increasing bilateral interactions to consolidate and strengthen relations between the two countries. 

"In this context, they stressed the need for frequent consultations between the two sides at all levels to dispel any misperception on either side," the statement added. 

She also saw India's state minister for external affairs Preneet Kaur. 

"She (Dipu Moni) emphasized the early commencement of bilateral talks on the sharing of waters of Teesta River. 

On the maritime boundary delimitation issue, the foreign minister stressed that Bangladesh wishes to continue negotiations with India bilaterally as a parallel process to the UN arbitration. 

The foreign minister also met Iranian foreign minister Manoucher Mottaki.


----------



## Fennecus

Peace is precious.

Make it last.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

As if we are that dumb,that we can't even differentiate between troop build up and routine exercise.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> As if we are that dumb,that we can't even differentiate between troop build up and routine exercise.


It is always a routine that whenever troops of a country are out of cantonment and near a border, the nearby country will not remain complacent thinking nothing will happen. The generals of the neighbouring country will certainly reciprocate the movement. It happens also when an army starts a military exercise.

The generals are always taught to act in that way. So, even if the Burmese troops are in the border on a sightseeing trip, BD military will certainly move out its troops. I think, whatever our little Dipu Moni says and whatever the political people directs the generals, they will not withdraw BD troops until Burma shows a very clear sign of withdrawing their troops.


----------



## Patriot

Absolutely.Operation Brasstrack almost got Pakistan and India into war.


> Operation Brasstacks was a military exercise undertaken by the Indian Army in Rajasthan during November 1986 and March 1987. It was one of the largest mobilizations of armed forces in the Indian subcontinent. Many regard this as one of the most critical points in the relationship between India and Pakistan with regard to nuclear war. The exercise's magnitude and closeness to the border caused a situation where a war between India Pakistan looked imminent. There is still a considerable debate regarding the purpose of the exercise as many believe that India was preparing for a war against Pakistan.


Operation Brasstacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Patriot said:


> Absolutely.Operation Brasstrack almost got Pakistan and India into war.
> 
> Operation Brasstacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



That was a long A$$ military exercise. Never heard 6 mos long exercise before.


When is Uncle Sam coming in the Bay? Nov 20 right?


----------



## idune

KillBill said:


> May I ask for more explanation to your few points above?
> 
> 1. If Burma gets the maritime territory, how would India be benefitted from that? Will they just simply give us once we ask?



If Bangladesh has to get engaged with Myanmar militarily then Bangladesh will be in weaker position and india will have much easier way to impose its might to occupy Bangladesh maritime territory permanently. Besides, india is the one instigated Myanmar to create and adopt this confrontational stand. Since you can not comprehend such simple flow that begs the question, are you ready to engage in such discussion?




> 2. You are making it look like if this war happens and if Burma wins then BD will simply be erased from map



This is your statement not mine; a typical indian habit of labeling their statement as others. But the way whole game (not just Myanmar escalation) plan staged mostly by india, sovereignty of Bangladesh as a truly independent country is at stake. But you would find some who would accept submission to india using "taskforce", "connectivity"
"win-win" etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihan.iiuc

I get Information about the last condition of Banngladesh - Mayan mar border at 11.00 o' clock.....from my cousin in Nainkachori,......

Bangladesh Army moved on from Comilla cantornment today morning....Also chittagong cantornment......They are go cox-bazr, gum-gum border, teknaf, nainkachori......

from comilla cantornment a artilary rgiment go there and from chittagong cantornment a infanty regiment......

Otherwise In cox-bazar Garison cantornment have 4150 soilders are decorated by Morter, Masinegun ,Smg, Lmg, AK-47, .30mm Masine gun....200 miles range missile, & canon etc....

All people of chittagong are feel uneasy & tesion.....

Cause Today Bangladesh Rifels Moved 2 thousands soilders from HALISHAR ......

Also Air force Ready their fighter & copter in Patenga & coxbazar....

Perhaps Naval force Moved 3 Frigates in near myanmar......

Secrect agent of bangladesh army doing their own duty in their place......

Some secrect agent of mayanmar army are entry the area of bangladesh last nigt.......So Garison cantorment moved gum-gum border a special force to attack the mayanmar secrect agent.....

All information collect from 2 secrect agent of DGFI & people of Border area......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

idune said:


> If Bangladesh has to get engaged with Myanmar militarily then Bangladesh will be in weaker position and india will have much easier way to impose its might to occupy Bangladesh maritime territory permanently. Besides, india is the one instigated Myanmar to create and adopt this confrontational stand. Since you can not comprehend such simple flow that begs the question, are you ready to engage in such discussion?
> 
> Yea right like now you have a world class navy to fight us..come on guy write some thing take make sense??you are making a comedian out of your self
> 
> 
> This is your statement not mine; a typical indian habit of labeling their statement as others. But the way whole game (not just Myanmar escalation) plan staged mostly by india, sovereignty of Bangladesh as a truly independent country is at stake. But you would find some who would accept submission to india using "taskforce", "connectivity"
> "win-win" etc.



Can you provide we with any proof??? that the whole thing is staged by India?YOU ARE IMAGINING SOME THING AND BELIEVE THAT ITS TRUE..I feel sorry for you my friend..and also i am wondering what will be your next theary..I am sure that you will have plenty of it.cant wait to see all that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> By taking over Arakan will solve two problems. First Burmese will be permanently barred from Bay-Of-Bengal. Second Rohingyas could get to start learning their own mother tongue.


BRO

I thought that you were a Bengali-Nationalist-Mullah but lately found out that you were buoyed war mongering star too (Expecting curse to my shyte out) along with buddy boy EA/WE/SO/NO Watch. Were you in weeds or Cialis brother that transformed your Bengali-Gene?

Now, leaving sarcasm aside, I wanted ask if you were watching the surrounding developments like Pakistani army's decision to go after SWAies and gold rise, dollar devaluation etc? Please amalgamate them with BD-Burma war-like-scenario to find out how the situation is shaping out for our Asian, especially the south-hemispherian to become an inferno. And making people, countrymen aware about dooms day don't equate with baffonaries, cowardice; does it? So, please stop being a war monger or if you are so for it then take a gun fight it yourself to save my poor bother's lives.


----------



## HK-47

> When is Uncle Sam coming in the Bay? Nov 20 right?



I think so.Exercise Tiger or whatever.Look we deserved to be helped.Reason:we send a lot of our best students(some of them cream of the society types) to the US and they benefit from it.They owe us something.Plain and simple.
and Uncle Sam loves democracy and liberated women right?



> Nasaka abducts 7 Bangladeshi fishermen
> A Correspondent, Cox's Bazar
> 
> Members of Nasaka, the border security force of Myanmar, kidnapped seven Bangladeshi fishermen and took away their boat from the Naf River at Teknaf of Cox's Bazar.
> 
> The abducted are Md Alam, 22, and Monir Ahmed, 30, sons of Sona Ali of Pallan Para village, Abdur Razzaq, son of Abdul Hossain, Karim Ullah, 25, son of Abdus Sukkur, Hamid Hossain, 30, son of Abul Bashar, Hafez Ahmed, 40, son of Noor Muhammad, and Nozim Ullah, 22, son of Shamsul Alam of the same village.
> 
> Four other fishermen Ismail, 32, Jakaria, 20, Noor Kabir, 25, Kamal, 25, jumped into the river and swam to the shore. Returning home they informed the families and BDR about the abduction.
> 
> They said they were fishing within the Bangladesh boundary on Thursday at around 11:00pm. The Nasaka members by an engine boat turned up and kidnapped the fishermen at gunpoint.
> 
> Family members of the abducted fishermen yesterday morning informed the BDR authorities about the kidnapping incident.
> 
> Lieutenant Colonel Muzammel Hossain, commander of Teknaf 42 Rifles Battalion, said they came to know about the incident through an application submitted by the fishermen.
> 
> &#8220;We will send a letter to the Nasaka to send back the fishermen, &#8221; he said.



This is a thorn to our society.Instead of being pro-active we are reactionary.

BTW is there any maps showing the entire border area with Myanmar or at least the district maps?A one of the Naf river would be helpful.
source:www.thedailystar.net



> This is good move.Solve it diplomatically,but at the same time keep the military on alert.This is the right approach when dealing with "wannabe Hitler".
> Also good to see China is being dragged to solve the problem.



Leon bro ,diplomacy is good and everything,but personally I think as a nation we lack balls and insight needed to maintain powerful military and security services to safeguard the nation.All we can do is negotiate;instead of sending powerful/tough messages.Instead of relying on third parties we should equip ourselves well first.

I don't want the Burmese kicking our ***** but look what the Chinese victory of 1962 did to India.

our greatest asset:we have a huge population.It's also time we made use of our CHT indigenous people;this will bring us closer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

raihan.iiuc said:


> I get Information about the last condition of Banngladesh - Mayan mar border at 11.00 o' clock.....from my cousin in Nainkachori,......
> 
> Bangladesh Army moved on from Comilla cantornment today morning....Also chittagong cantornment......They are go cox-bazr, gum-gum border, teknaf, nainkachori......
> 
> from comilla cantornment a artilary rgiment go there and from chittagong cantornment a infanty regiment......
> 
> Otherwise In cox-bazar Garison cantornment have 4150 soilders are decorated by Morter, Masinegun ,Smg, Lmg, AK-47, .30mm Masine gun....200 miles range missile, & canon etc....
> 
> All people of chittagong are feel uneasy & tesion.....
> 
> Cause Today Bangladesh Rifels Moved 2 thousands soilders from HALISHAR ......
> 
> Also Air force Ready their fighter & copter in Patenga & coxbazar....
> 
> Perhaps Naval force Moved 3 Frigates in near myanmar......
> 
> Secrect agent of bangladesh army doing their own duty in their place......
> 
> Some secrect agent of mayanmar army are entry the area of bangladesh last nigt.......So Garison cantorment moved gum-gum border a special force to attack the mayanmar secrect agent.....
> 
> All information collect from 2 secrect agent of DGFI & people of Border area......



I have a friend (col) posted in Comilla and there was no such movement known. 

Please provide your proof, otherwise you are making this thread a spam box.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

BDR gets reinforcements 
along Myanmar border 

Bangladesh Rifles with further reinforcements have been kept on high alert along the southeast frontiers amid reports of build-up of troops and barbed-wire fencing in Myanmars side, security officials said.
Over 3,000 border guards were deployed to reinforce BDR positions at Coxs Bazar-Teknaf fronts to stand guard along the 271-kilometre frontiers with Myanmar which reportedly began to erect barbed-wire fences inside its territories under military cover.
Bangladesh deployed army contingents inside its territories 5 kilometres off the zero line to back up the border guards in the wake of border standoff.
We deployed soldiers to strengthen our position thereWe just have kept ourselves prepared and on alert to face any eventuality along the frontiers, said director (operation) of Armed Forces Division Brigadier General Abidus Samad.
However, our role is purely defensive, he said.
BDR set up a control room at Coxs Bazar to closely monitor the border situation, an official of the para-military force said.
BDR authorities on Friday offered to hold a sector commander-level talk with Myanmar border guards Nasaka to resolve the standoff and defuse the tension.
Chittagong sector commander of BDR Col Didarul Alam Chowdhury wrote to his Myanmar counterpart proposing border talks, the official said adding that another proposal for border talks at director general level had been sent a week ago.
But Myanmar border guard was yet to respond, the BDR official said.
Meanwhile, BDR registered a protest to Nasaka against the movement of Myanmar army overseeing the fencing works there.
The army cannot move within 5-kilometre range from the zero line as per border rules, he added.
Security officials said Myanmar border guards frequently pushed Rohingya people into Bangladesh territories through different border points.


----------



## eastwatch

Patriot said:


> Absolutely.Operation Brasstrack almost got Pakistan and India into war.
> 
> Operation Brasstacks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks for the post. But, finally how the Rajstan misunderstanding was solved between India and Pakistan? I think,&#12288;Pakistan was given prior notice by India that India was going to engage in military exercise. But, even then the Pakistani generals had certainly moved a few divisions to their own desert in Sindh.

Similar things happened in BD/India area when, after 1/11, Gen. Moeen ordered about 80,000 troops including BDR out of cantonment and moved them to different Zilla Headquarters. India immediatelty moved three or four divisions of its troops from Rajstan to somewhere in west Bengal. 

Also, immediately after the Pilkhan mutiny, Indian army and airforce near BD border were kept in alert condition, although some BD people, with little knowledge in military strategy, started shouting of imminent Indian interference. 

In reality, the generals of any country would do similar things to prepare for ANY eventuality. And the generals do not wait for an executive order to move troops in a situation like this.


----------



## pmukherjee

eastwatch said:


> Thanks for the post. But, finally how the Rajstan misunderstanding was solved between India and Pakistan? I think,&#12288;Pakistan was given prior notice by India that India was going to engage in military exercise. But, even then the Pakistani generals had certainly moved a few divisions to their own desert in Sindh.
> 
> Similar things happened in BD/India area when, after 1/11, Gen. Moeen ordered about 80,000 troops including BDR out of cantonment and moved them to different Zilla Headquarters. India immediatelty moved three or four divisions of its troops from Rajstan to somewhere in west Bengal.
> 
> Also, immediately after the Pilkhan mutiny, Indian army and airforce near BD border were kept in alert condition, although some BD people, with little knowledge in military strategy, started shouting of imminent Indian interference.
> 
> In reality, the generals of any country would do similar things to prepare for ANY eventuality. And the generals do not wait for an executive order to move troops in a situation like this.



It is a normal precaution. Armies take time to mobilise. Often the medium of transportation used by the Army to mobilise (rail, road and air) is also used by the general public and any disproportionate use of this infrastructure by the Army causes dislocation and panic which is unacceptable except during war. Air Forces are far more flexible due to the long range and speed of a/c, but large scale mobilisation often imply involvement of civil avation resources. Therefore these movements are staggered and planned well in advance. Govts do warn each other of forthcoming exercises, Army to Army links at level of DGMO also exist.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> BRO
> 
> I thought that you were a Bengali-Nationalist-Mullah but lately found out that you were buoyed war mongering star too (Expecting curse to my shyte out) along with buddy boy EA/WE/SO/NO Watch. Were you in weeds or Cialis brother that transformed your Bengali-Gene?
> 
> Now, leaving sarcasm aside, I wanted ask if you were watching the surrounding developments like Pakistani army's decision to go after SWAies and gold rise, dollar devaluation etc? Please amalgamate them with BD-Burma war-like-scenario to find out how the situation is shaping out for our Asian, especially the south-hemispherian to become an inferno. And making people, countrymen aware about dooms day don't equate with baffonaries, cowardice; does it? So, please stop being a war monger or if you are so for it then take a gun fight it yourself to save my poor bother's lives.



Seems like you have a very little knowledge about Bengali genes being a Bengali. Bengalis are the one who built the biggest army in the subcontinent. If I could recall correctly it was a million troops under Dhramapal. Bengalis are the one who spread their kingdom from Indonesia to Afganistan. Srilanka still bears the name of Bengali King Vijay Sinha. Alexander turned back from the bank of Ganga. Bengali is the one who faught and lost against British. Bengalis is the one who had the audacity to take up arms against british for the independence movement. Bengali came up with the idea of Pakistan and faught for it. Bengali is the only country in the subcontinent who faught for its independence and came out victorious. 
Now after all these why are you doubting bengalis ability to fight? Is it because that Bengalis are not bone headed and they dont push people around? Is it because bengalis dont carry sword or AK-47 in their soldier to show their might? Or is it because Bengalis were barred from joining british army after 1857 mutiny? 

Sometimes you are just hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

raihan.iiuc said:


> BDR gets reinforcements
> along Myanmar border


Thanks for the elaborate news. Other posters would appreciate if you kindly send also the link to this news.


----------



## leonblack08



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raihan.iiuc

You do not know what happen >>>?????

Already 1 Artilary regiment are go to near border of burma, Now they stay on Garison Cantornment......

Its Truth....Perhaps Armt not created noice so your friend do not know about this news ....


----------



## raihan.iiuc

idune said:


> I have a friend (col) posted in Comilla and there was no such movement known.
> 
> Please provide your proof, otherwise you are making this thread a spam box.




 Perhaps you do not know what happen?

yesterday morning at 07.00 am , 56 conboy of Artilary regiment are go to the border of barma....... And now they make a 4 Unstable camp in near border ....

Also a infanty regiment go Garison Cantornment in Cox-bazar from Hathazari Cantornment....(perhaps 35 conboy)


----------



## raihan.iiuc

DIPU MONI-NYAN WIN MEET
Myanmar rejects reports on troops mobilisation along border 

Myanmar on Friday categorically rejected recent media reports of the mobilization of its troops along Bangladesh-Myanmar border and claimed that such movement was a routine exercise.
This was stated by Myanmar&#8217;s foreign affairs minister, Nyan Win, when he called on foreign minister Dipu Moni in an interval of the Asia Cooperation Dialogue ministerial meeting in Colombo, said a release of the foreign affairs ministry on Friday.
During the discussion Dipu Moni raised the issue of the Rohingya refugees in camps inside Bangladesh and urged her Myanmar counterpart to come to an early and amicable resolution of the issue.
The release said that both the ministers agreed on the need for increasing bilateral interaction to consolidate and strengthen relations between the two countries. In this context, they stressed on the need for frequent consultation between the two sides at all levels to dispel any misperception on either side.
Dipu Moni also requested him to relax the border visa regime for Bangladeshi businessmen to enable them to stay for at least 30 days in Myanmar.
Currently, Bangladeshi businessmen get visa for only 14 days&#8217; duration.
Dipu Moni also proposed joint-venture projects for generation of hydro-electricity and production of fertilizer from gas imported from Myanmar[/COLOR]


Links & source: http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?id=145037&cid=2[/COLOR]


----------



## leonblack08

Just came across a news,that all of Burma's Mig-29s,12 in total are based at sitwee air base.

The following report was published by Bangladeshi Think tank Bangladesh Institute of Peace and Security Studies (BIPSS) on sep 11.Now on very next month we are seeing this stand off.



> *The military junta in Myanmar has also extended the runway of Sitwee Airport enabling it for operation of MiG-29 multi-role combat aircraft and all 12 MiG-29 aircraft of Myanmar Air Force are presently deployed at Sitwee, the article says. Land has also been acquired for construction of airport at Buthidaung, it adds.*
> 
> Take Myanmar's military ambition seriously: BIPSS :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::



Here is sitwee
map of burma - Google Maps

The report also turned out to be true about movement of artillery and tanks.


----------



## TopCat

what about our Migs? did they come back from Ukraine?
If they brought Migs to sitwee then thats not a good news at all.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> what about our Migs? did they come back from Ukraine?
> If they brought Migs to sitwee then thats not a good news at all.



Not sure about that.But not all of them are sent for overhauling at once.So there must be some still here.


Besides Burmese ordered more migs to be delivered by 2010 I think.


----------



## Patriot

eastwatch said:


> Thanks for the post. But, finally how the Rajstan misunderstanding was solved between India and Pakistan? I think,&#12288;Pakistan was given prior notice by India that India was going to engage in military exercise. But, even then the Pakistani generals had certainly moved a few divisions to their own desert in Sindh.
> 
> Similar things happened in BD/India area when, after 1/11, Gen. Moeen ordered about 80,000 troops including BDR out of cantonment and moved them to different Zilla Headquarters. India immediatelty moved three or four divisions of its troops from Rajstan to somewhere in west Bengal.
> 
> Also, immediately after the Pilkhan mutiny, Indian army and airforce near BD border were kept in alert condition, although some BD people, with little knowledge in military strategy, started shouting of imminent Indian interference.
> 
> In reality, the generals of any country would do similar things to prepare for ANY eventuality. And the generals do not wait for an executive order to move troops in a situation like this.


General Zia went to India and cooled down things.


----------



## eastwatch

raihan.iiuc said:


> You do not know what happen >>>?????
> 
> Already 1 Artilary regiment are go to near border of burma, Now they stay on Garison Cantornment......
> 
> Its Truth....Perhaps Armt not created noice so your friend do not know about this news ....


I very much understand your point, army people are particularly taught not to divulge any of their internal information even to their family members. It is against their code of conduct. So, this is the reason that the army Colonel in the Comilla cantonment was not giving information to his PDF poster friend.

Moreover, army troops usually move at night when there is little traffic on the roads. In a warlike situation, this has been strictly followed.


----------



## Patriot

Army Officers don't give information to even their sons.Muradk said in one of his post that a very good officer of PAF was court martial-led because the son of that officer spread-ed confidential information.Even my grandfather who was in PA did not tell his sons anything when he was in active service.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Not sure about that.But not all of them are sent for overhauling at once.So there must be some still here.
> 
> 
> Besides Burmese ordered more migs to be delivered by 2010 I think.



We really need some good fighters. I guess F-16 could be a good choice as some of our allies uses them and we could borrow them in case of emergency.


----------



## eastwatch

raihan.iiuc said:


> Perhaps you do not know what happen?
> 
> yesterday morning at 07.00 am , 56 conboy of Artilary regiment are go to the border of barma....... And now they make a 4 Unstable camp in near border ....
> 
> Also a infanty regiment go Garison Cantornment in Cox-bazar from Hathazari Cantornment....(perhaps 35 conboy)


I am not well-versed in military logistics. Can raihan or someone explain what exactly is meant by 56 convoys. Is it 56 artillary pieces went with one artillary brigade/division? Could it be one artillary Brigade and not regiment? Regiment seems to have little meaning here.

By the way, is Hathazari cantonment same as we call it Chittagong cantonment? About infantry regiment, is it one division or one brigade or one battallion? Thanks.


----------



## leonblack08

Patriot said:


> Army Officers don't give information to even their sons.Muradk said in one of his post that a very good officer of PAF was court martial-led because the son of that officer spread-ed confidential information.Even my grandfather who was in PA did not tell his sons anything when he was in active service.



I agree with you.

But sometimes they give out info remaining annonimous,to the newspaper especially.But they are not those info which will put the operation in jeopardy.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I am not well-versed in military logistics. Can raihan or someone explain what exactly is meant by 56 convoys. Is it 56 artillary pieces went with one artillary brigade/division? Could it be one artillary Brigade and not regiment? Regiment seems to have little meaning here.
> 
> By the way, is Hathazari cantonment same as we call it Chittagong cantonment? About infantry regiment, is it one division or one brigade or one battallion? Thanks.



a convoy of 56 means there were 56 vehicles in that convoy.


----------



## idune

raihan.iiuc said:


> Perhaps you do not know what happen?
> 
> yesterday morning at 07.00 am , 56 conboy of Artilary regiment are go to the border of barma....... And now they make a 4 Unstable camp in near border ....
> 
> Also a infanty regiment go Garison Cantornment in Cox-bazar from Hathazari Cantornment....(perhaps 35 conboy)



Perhaps I dont about troops movement and my friend avoided telling me the tactical move. But these are significant move and visible as they have to move through highway. Daily star, prothom alo and dozen other newspapers covering the topic did not have anything on these move. 

If your information is good as you claimed why not provide some proof. And if these are senitive info why are you posting in message board?


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> We really need some good fighters. I guess F-16 could be a good choice as some of our allies uses them and we could borrow them in case of emergency.



But our pilots does not have enough experience with F-16s to get to battle zone.We will have to hire mercenaries to fly them.

One thing to note is that,Burmese have trouble maintaining their migs.But I think they have improved it recently with help from Russians or Ukrainians.

The bottom line is we are not prepared for a major war.But in case of a small scale land conflict,then we have a good chance.


----------



## leonblack08

What Raihan is saying,that 56 vehicles moved from Commilla to Chittagong,then the major dailies would have definitely reported it.because it is a big movement even at night.And they had to travel a long distance to reach CTG.

I think he is mixing up with previous troop movement already reported.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> What Raihan is saying,that 56 vehicles moved from Commilla to Chittagong,then the major dailies would have definitely reported it.because it is a big movement even at night.And they had to travel a long distance to reach CTG.
> 
> I think he is mixing up with previous troop movement already reported.


In a situation that BD ministers are trying to patch up things with Burma, the govt may not allow all the troop movements to be published in the mass media. However, the dailies have already reported a movement of one brigade (probably 5,000) to the border from Ramu, and a movement of three battallion strength troops from Comilla and Chittagong to Ramu.

A battallion may consist of 500 to 1000 troops. Therefore, what raihan is saying is true. If the Comilla convoy consists of 56 vehicles, then it is one battallion (1,000) troops. About 20 troops in one vehicle, seems okay to me. Then, the other two battallions have been from Chittagong cantonment.

In another news I have read about the presence of 3,000 BDR in the border. It means, a total of about 11,000 BD troops have already reached the possible conflict zone. On the other hand, Burma may have deployed about 55,000 troops including NASAKA. In number, this time also we are the underdog. Last time in 1991, BD deployed about 20,000 troops against the Burmese number of 50,000.

I think our troops since Pakistan time are used to fight against bigger numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> That was a long A$$ military exercise. Never heard 6 mos long exercise before.
> 
> When is Uncle Sam coming in the Bay? Nov 20 right?



Somehow, pmukherjee may know about the US navy schedule. He may be requested to volunteer the information.


----------



## third eye

Patriot said:


> Army Officers don't give information to even their sons.Muradk said in one of his post that a very good officer of PAF was court martial-led because the son of that officer spread-ed confidential information.Even my grandfather who was in PA did not tell his sons anything when he was in active service.



I am surprised to see the information & the KIND of information ppl from BD are putting on the net.

Not the Burma not must have it, but among the steps in intel gathering are 

- Information gathered.
- Information confirmed.

These guys in their exuberance are contributing to the second step.Whom are they helping ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Someone else sent me this - 

Bangladesh has deployed 5 or 6 Army infantry brigades, artillery
regiments, air defence artillery batteries, 30 warships, unknown number
of combat aircraft, 6 BDR battalions on top of their normal Army,
Ansar-VDP and BDR presence in the area.

Do we even have 30 warships?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

third eye said:


> I am surprised to see the information & the KIND of information ppl from BD are putting on the net.
> 
> Not the Burma not must have it, but among the steps in intel gathering are
> 
> - Information gathered.
> - Information confirmed.
> 
> These guys in their exuberance are contributing to the second step.Whom are they helping ?



The second part is *Information confirmed*.
All the info we are getting here,apart from newspapers,*aren't confirmed.*
They may be termed as *speculation*.

And one more thing,Burmese aren't looking forward to internet forums for info.They are getting first hand info from their spies,who have intruded into BD in last few weeks.BDR caught some Burmese army member in disguise of civilian.Also there are reports of many intrusion by Burmese,as per newspaper reports.This is natural.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Someone else sent me this -
> 
> Bangladesh has deployed 5 or 6 Army infantry brigades, artillery
> regiments, air defence artillery batteries, 30 warships, unknown number
> of combat aircraft, 6 BDR battalions on top of their normal Army,
> Ansar-VDP and BDR presence in the area.
> 
> Do we even have 30 warships?



30 if you consider the small gunboats and torpedo boats.But that will mean sending almost the whole navy out there.The numbers are looking exaggerated to me.


----------



## ilovebd

St Martin's Island seen vulnerable
Govt advised to strengthen its defence 

Bangladesh Rifles authorities have identified the St Martin's Island as the probable main target of Myanmar and asked the government to immediately strengthen its defence by constructing aircraft landing zones and concrete bunkers.

In a strategic proposal that came in the wake of constant military build-up and intimidation by Myanmar, the BDR has also urged the government to increase defence capability of land and sea borders to repulse any possible aggression by the neighbouring country.

Marking 148km stretch of border with Myanmar and India as unguarded, the border force has suggested setting up temporary frontier camps until a new battalion is set up in Ali Kadam area as per the BDR restructuring proposal.

To safeguard the country's territorial sovereignty, the BDR has sorted out short-, mid- and long-term measures.

It has requested the government to arm the paramilitary force with more manpower and modern military equipment.

The St Martin's Island, the only coral island of the country and the main attraction for local and foreign tourists for its panoramic beauty and pristine marine life, is under the jurisdiction of the Coastguards. The island, which is located in a mineral rich region in the Bay of Bengal, is just about 8km west of the northwest coast of Myanmar.

The BDR has submitted its proposal to the Ministry of Home Affairs, the Prime Minister's Office, the navy and air force headquarters and the director general of Coastguards.

The proposal says Myanmar military often crosses the zero line at the Bandarban frontier and carry out operations to combat various separatist organisations. Apart from erecting barbed-wire fences and mobilising army unilaterally, the Myanmar authorities are forcing their nationals to enter Bangladesh territory.

The BDR has suggested designating responsibilities and areas of jurisdiction of the Coastguards and BDR and making intelligence activities of various agencies faster and stronger.

A senior home ministry official yesterday said the Prime Minister's Office is dealing with the "very sensitive and serious matter".

As short-term plans the BDR has suggested increasing and strengthening overall border patrol to prevent Myanmar nationals or groups from entering Bangladesh territory. It has also recommended identifying the routes of refugees and deploying additional patrol teams.

For quick evaluation of the situation and making decisions, the BDR has suggested incorporating army officers in the existing border outposts along the border with Myanmar.

The other suggestions include reinforcement of police personnel in the bordering Ukhiya and Teknaf upazilas and additional police patrol on the Cox's Bazar-Teknaf Highway, and involving locals including lawmakers, elites, upazila chairmen and members to build awareness against push-in of Rohingya refugees.

"Stern actions should be taken against locals who help refugees come and stay in Bangladesh," says the proposal.

The BDR has suggested erecting barbed-wire fences along the border as a mid-term measure.

The proposed long-term measures include signing an agreement with Myanmar on border security like the 1975 agreement with India, accelerating diplomatic efforts to put pressure on the Myanmar government to resolve the Rohingya crisis and construction of ring roads between border outposts and camps.

To tackle the current tension on the border with Myanmar, the BDR authorities have urged the government to allocate necessary budget for immediate implementation of the short-term plans.

Prof Imtiaz Ahmed of international relations department of Dhaka University said Myanmar is an "isolated state that has minimum links with the international community and has been ruled by military for 20 years".

"Such a country can do anything anytime and Bangladesh should have all kinds of preparations," he said.

"Little diplomatic and political attention has been paid to Myanmar so far. After the BDR proposals, it seems that serious attention is now being paid to Myanmar," said Imtiaz.

News from Daily star , Sunday, October 18, 2009


----------



## TopCat

ATN Bangla reported - Burmese started Air and Naval exercise near BD border. BD is in high alert. 
Get ready for anything guys... now.


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> ATN Bangla reported - Burmese started Air and Naval exercise near BD border. BD is in high alert.
> Get ready for anything guys... now.



do bd hav mig's ready or not???


----------



## TopCat

Not sure but our interceptors should be all ready.


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> Not sure but our interceptors should be all ready.



kl

btw i need to ask u guys something do bangladesh have good missiles because i was cheking out myanmurs army and they do have preety impressive missiles


----------



## idune

This is high time to get Smerch - (9A52 - 300mm multi-barreled rocket launcher) type systems. I wonder what BD army is thinking on this line. It is unlikely govt would able to get hold of such systems because indians will oppose and obstruct. Chinese equvelant will not be avilable as China will stay far away from supplying anything at the moment. Turkey ROKETSAN TR-300 systems could perhaps be easier. With such system Myanmar forward airbase and formation could easily be neutralized.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> T I wonder what BD army is thinking on this line. It is unlikely govt would able to get hold of such systems because indians will oppose and obstruct. .



May your highness, let us mere mortals know why should india obstruct you getting hold of any defence system's. Going by your statement, my country men will be pleased to know that your country only buys what INDIA asks it to. Oh wait a minute, did you really mean that, Did you really mean subservient, Sire?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

idune said:


> This is high time to get Smerch - (9A52 - 300mm multi-barreled rocket launcher) type systems. I wonder what BD army is thinking on this line. It is unlikely govt would able to get hold of such systems because indians will oppose and obstruct. Chinese equvelant will not be avilable as China will stay far away from supplying anything at the moment. Turkey ROKETSAN TR-300 systems could perhaps be easier. With such system Myanmar forward airbase and formation could easily be neutralized.



You didnt disappoint me at all ... keep on coming


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Another case if East Pakistan was part of pakistan , no one would dare to threat East Pakistan - 

 same old false promise of nationalism , given to people and then dictatorship took over when the smoke cleared , and now Bangladesh army find itself in middle of conflict with a so so army 

I was not aware of severity of issue


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Thanks for Anlytical report ......

Make public consious about this matter....

Ok...Try best


ilovebd said:


> St Martin's Island seen vulnerable
> Govt advised to strengthen its defence
> 
> Bangladesh Rifles authorities have identified the St Martin's Island as the probable main target of Myanmar and asked the government to immediately strengthen its defence by constructing aircraft landing zones and concrete bunkers.
> 
> In a strategic proposal that came in the wake of constant military build-up and intimidation by Myanmar, the BDR has also urged the government to increase defence capability of land and sea borders to repulse any possible aggression by the neighbouring country.
> 
> 
> 
> Marking 148km stretch of border with Myanmar and India as unguarded, the border force has suggested setting up temporary frontier camps until a new battalion is set up in Ali Kadam area as per the BDR restructuring proposal.
> 
> To safeguard the country's territorial sovereignty, the BDR has sorted out short-, mid- and long-term measures.
> 
> It has requested the government to arm the paramilitary force with more manpower and modern military equipment.
> 
> The St Martin's Island, the only coral island of the country and the main attraction for local and foreign tourists for its panoramic beauty and pristine marine life, is under the jurisdiction of the Coastguards. The island, which is located in a mineral rich region in the Bay of Bengal, is just about 8km west of the northwest coast of Myanmar.
> 
> The BDR has submitted its proposal to the Ministry of Home Affairs, the Prime Minister's Office, the navy and air force headquarters and the director general of Coastguards.
> 
> The proposal says Myanmar military often crosses the zero line at the Bandarban frontier and carry out operations to combat various separatist organisations. Apart from erecting barbed-wire fences and mobilising army unilaterally, the Myanmar authorities are forcing their nationals to enter Bangladesh territory.
> 
> The BDR has suggested designating responsibilities and areas of jurisdiction of the Coastguards and BDR and making intelligence activities of various agencies faster and stronger.
> 
> A senior home ministry official yesterday said the Prime Minister's Office is dealing with the "very sensitive and serious matter".
> 
> As short-term plans the BDR has suggested increasing and strengthening overall border patrol to prevent Myanmar nationals or groups from entering Bangladesh territory. It has also recommended identifying the routes of refugees and deploying additional patrol teams.
> 
> For quick evaluation of the situation and making decisions, the BDR has suggested incorporating army officers in the existing border outposts along the border with Myanmar.
> 
> The other suggestions include reinforcement of police personnel in the bordering Ukhiya and Teknaf upazilas and additional police patrol on the Cox's Bazar-Teknaf Highway, and involving locals including lawmakers, elites, upazila chairmen and members to build awareness against push-in of Rohingya refugees.
> 
> "Stern actions should be taken against locals who help refugees come and stay in Bangladesh," says the proposal.
> 
> The BDR has suggested erecting barbed-wire fences along the border as a mid-term measure.
> 
> The proposed long-term measures include signing an agreement with Myanmar on border security like the 1975 agreement with India, accelerating diplomatic efforts to put pressure on the Myanmar government to resolve the Rohingya crisis and construction of ring roads between border outposts and camps.
> 
> To tackle the current tension on the border with Myanmar, the BDR authorities have urged the government to allocate necessary budget for immediate implementation of the short-term plans.
> 
> Prof Imtiaz Ahmed of international relations department of Dhaka University said Myanmar is an "isolated state that has minimum links with the international community and has been ruled by military for 20 years".
> 
> "Such a country can do anything anytime and Bangladesh should have all kinds of preparations," he said.
> 
> "Little diplomatic and political attention has been paid to Myanmar so far. After the BDR proposals, it seems that serious attention is now being paid to Myanmar," said Imtiaz.
> 
> News from Daily star , Sunday, October 18, 2009


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Militants, terrorists active in hill areas

Call to ensure peoples sequrity...

In the wake of reports of militants training in the hilly forests and growing activities of terrorists demand has been raised by people in the hill areas to ensure their sequrity.

Rab said recently that militants are active in the hill district.
According to UNB: in bangladesh , four suspected activities of new terror bridge styled chittagong hill tracts National front(CHTNF)

were arested along fire arms at Rowangchhari Upazila hedqutars on saturday.

Police said taht, acting on secrect information, policeman held jiban chakma, suborno chakma, sumon chakma and russel chakma near the bust stand in the back woods upajila


::Welcome to Dainik Destiny Online::



Mayanmar makes Naval And Air Deffence System....

:: The Jaijaidin - Internet :.. Edition

Mayanmar Janta start carfue near the border of bangladesh and Arakan......

BDR up their stretegy and HIGLY alert......

In near Sent martin Bangladesh Naval moved........

With their frigate....."BNS KOPUTAKKO"

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## raihan.iiuc

*Details About MILITANTS, TERRORISTS, active in hill areas........*

Click here.....leading news


----------



## eastwatch

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Another case if East Pakistan was part of pakistan , no one would dare to threat East Pakistan -
> 
> same old false promise of nationalism , given to people and then dictatorship took over when the smoke cleared , and now Bangladesh army find itself in middle of conflict with a so so army
> 
> I was not aware of severity of issue


Since we are no more Pakistani, therefore, we have to take care of the BD-Burma conflict at hand by ourselves. Considering what deprivation we had to face during the 23 years of one Pakistan, we do not regret a separation. At least, now we will not blame you for our own shortcomings. 

After saying all these, I would also add that there are scopes of co-operation between the two countries. A BD-Burma war/conflict will certainly bring into forefront the issue of raising the strength of our military. Pakistan is far advanced in this field, and can fill in certain voids that exist in military weaponaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## third eye

leonblack08 said:


> The second part is *Information confirmed*.
> All the info we are getting here,apart from newspapers,*aren't confirmed.*
> They may be termed as *speculation*.
> 
> And one more thing,Burmese aren't looking forward to internet forums for info.They are getting first hand info from their spies,who have intruded into BD in last few weeks.BDR caught some Burmese army member in disguise of civilian.Also there are reports of many intrusion by Burmese,as per newspaper reports.This is natural.



Aaah ..

You have missed the point.

Well, good luck.


----------



## leonblack08

*St Martin's Island seen vulnerable*

*Govt advised to strengthen its defence*



*Bangladesh Rifles authorities have identified the St Martin's Island as the probable main target of Myanmar and asked the government to immediately strengthen its defence by constructing aircraft landing zones and concrete bunkers.*

In a strategic proposal that came in the wake of constant military build-up and intimidation by Myanmar, the *BDR has also urged the government to increase defence capability of land and sea borders to repulse any possible aggression by the neighbouring country.
*
Marking 148km stretch of border with Myanmar and India as unguarded, the border force has suggested setting up temporary frontier camps until a new battalion is set up in Ali Kadam area as per the BDR restructuring proposal.

*To safeguard the country's territorial sovereignty, the BDR has sorted out short-, mid- and long-term measures.*

It has requested the government to arm the paramilitary force with more manpower and modern military equipment.

The St Martin's Island, the only coral island of the country and the main attraction for local and foreign tourists for its panoramic beauty and pristine marine life, is under the jurisdiction of the Coastguards. The island, which is located in a mineral rich region in the Bay of Bengal, is just about 8km west of the northwest coast of Myanmar.

*The BDR has submitted its proposal to the Ministry of Home Affairs, the Prime Minister's Office, the navy and air force headquarters and the director general of Coastguards.*

The proposal says Myanmar military often crosses the zero line at the Bandarban frontier and carry out operations to combat various separatist organisations. Apart from erecting barbed-wire fences and mobilising army unilaterally, the Myanmar authorities are forcing their nationals to enter Bangladesh territory.

The BDR has suggested designating responsibilities and areas of jurisdiction of the Coastguards and BDR and making intelligence activities of various agencies faster and stronger.

A senior home ministry official yesterday said the Prime Minister's Office is dealing with the "very sensitive and serious matter".

As short-term plans the BDR has suggested increasing and strengthening overall border patrol to prevent Myanmar nationals or groups from entering Bangladesh territory. It has also recommended identifying the routes of refugees and deploying additional patrol teams.

For quick evaluation of the situation and making decisions, the BDR has suggested incorporating army officers in the existing border outposts along the border with Myanmar.

The other suggestions include reinforcement of police personnel in the bordering Ukhiya and Teknaf upazilas and additional police patrol on the Cox's Bazar-Teknaf Highway, and involving locals including lawmakers, elites, upazila chairmen and members to build awareness against push-in of Rohingya refugees.

*"Stern actions should be taken against locals who help refugees come and stay in Bangladesh,"* says the proposal.

The BDR has suggested erecting barbed-wire fences along the border as a mid-term measure.

The proposed long-term measures include signing an agreement with Myanmar on border security like the 1975 agreement with India, accelerating diplomatic efforts to put pressure on the Myanmar government to resolve the Rohingya crisis and construction of ring roads between border outposts and camps.

To tackle the current tension on the border with Myanmar, the BDR authorities have urged the government to allocate necessary budget for immediate implementation of the short-term plans.

Prof Imtiaz Ahmed of international relations department of Dhaka University said Myanmar is an *"isolated state that has minimum links with the international community and has been ruled by military for 20 years".

"Such a country can do anything anytime and Bangladesh should have all kinds of preparations," he said.*

*"Little diplomatic and political attention has been paid to Myanmar so far. After the BDR proposals, it seems that serious attention is now being paid to Myanmar,"* said Imtiaz.


The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

Oops..didn't notice the news was posted before.

I agree with what Professor Imtiaz said.In some ways I feel we should thank the Burmese.Because of their movement,we are now taking steps to strengthen our defences.This incident now forced the govt. to take action.So this might very well be a blessing in disguise for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> Oops..didn't notice the news was posted before.
> 
> I agree with what Professor Imtiaz said.In some ways I feel we should thank the Burmese.Because of their movement,we are now taking steps to strengthen our defences.This incident now forced the govt. to take action.So this might very well be a blessing in disguise for us.


In fact, I personally want a small-scale BD-Burma war even though our stock of weapons is limited. Our BDR and army troops are too strong in their hearts. They were given mental training and they have taken oath on Holy Qu'ran to sacrifice their lives in order to uphold their faith and their country. 

The way BDR is talking to the news reporters, it seems that they are not waiting for the army/artillery troops to come to the border and they themselves can handle the situation. I believe they are capable to do that. The present BDR Chief, although from a gentleman GHOTI family, is also a hard man, no less than Gen. Fazlur Rahman.

Am I a warmonger? Certainly the answer is no. I think, a war will be indecisive. But, this will raise the prospect of building a stronger army in BD. The two jealous ladies are always worried about their own positions in a militarily strong BD. But, a war will wipe out their objections in this regard. So, a small-scale war may be more beneficial to BD in the long run.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> In fact, I personally want a small-scale BD-Burma war. Even with a limited stock of wepons we will be winner, solely because our BDR and troops are too strong in heart. They will just sacrifice their lives.
> 
> The way BDR is talking to the news reporters, it seems that they are not waiting for the army/artillery troops to come to the border and they themselves can handle the situation. I believe they are capable to do that. The present BDR Chief, although from a gentleman GHOTI family, is also a hard man, no less than Gen. Fazlur Rahman.
> 
> Am I a warmonger? Certainly the answer is no. I think, any such war will be indecisive. But, this will raise the prospect of building a stronger army in BD. The two jealous ladies are always worried about their own positions in a militarily strong BD. But, a war will wipe out their objections in this regard. So, a small-scale war may be more beneficial to BD in the long run.



In fact I am quite surprised at the way BDR DG is talking.When the govt. was saying noting wrong,he showed us the ground reality.And said that we are also getting prepared.

About war,be careful what you wish for.The Burmese have all their Mig-29s stationed at Sitwee base,near Bangladesh.So a small scale battle may soon be blown out of proportion.
But I agree with your view.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> In fact I am quite surprised at the way BDR DG is talking.When the govt. was saying noting wrong,he showed us the ground reality.And said that we are also getting prepared.
> 
> About war,be careful what you wish for.The Burmese have all their Mig-29s stationed at Sitwee base,near Bangladesh.So a small scale battle may soon be blown out of proportion.


As I understand, Migs are interceptors/fighters and not bombers. Burmese Migs will intercept when BAF bombers pound their army/artillery/tank positions. They will also accompany their own bombers that will pound our positions plus our bridges and other vital installations.

BD also has two squadrons of Mig-29. But, they are placed in Dhaka, not even in Chittagong. It seems one of the Burmese target is to spoil our plan to build a FORWARD AIRBASE in Cox's Bazaar. An airbase like this will tilt the balance of power in favour of BD. at present, Burma is enjoying an advantage due to Sittwe airbase.

BD decision to bulid an airbase in Cox's Bazaar is a little late. It would have been a good strategy to build it during the CTG before the Burmese have built their own in Sittwe. With this advantage, BD could have threatened Burma had they started to build it. 

Now, Burma is threatening us because they feel insecure if an airbase is built in Cox's Bazaar. This may be one reason they are for a war. BAF action time is much longer from Dhaka than the Burmese action time from Sittwe. By the time BAF jets arrive to fight, Burmese jets would return to their home base after finishing their limited mission.

In such a situation, BD army can fire its manpods and SAM missiles to stop Burmese jets pounding its artillery positions without BAF flying its jets to do a dogfight.

Anyway, these are all my imaginations. The reality will perhaps be too different from what I am suggesting here. However, a war is needed to see if our two brave ladies hide under their PALANK and also to give good reasons to build a stronger military in the future.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> In fact I am quite surprised at the way BDR DG is talking.When the govt. was saying noting wrong,he showed us the ground reality.And said that we are also getting prepared.
> 
> About war,be careful what you wish for.The Burmese have all their Mig-29s stationed at Sitwee base,near Bangladesh.So a small scale battle may soon be blown out of proportion.
> But I agree with your view.



I saw in the wiki that people have serious doubt about burmese air force's capability as they could not come out in the conflict with Thailand last year.


----------



## Patriot

Burma's Mig29's can be used for ground attacks but they'll most likely use them as escorts for their cheap fighters which will bomb the targets inside BD where as Mig29's will protect them providing escort.They also have Nanchang Q-5 which can carry massive load.So a war is not going to be small.Both countries are very strong in a sense that they can bomb each other military targets but no civilian targets as both have limited ammo unless Burmese generals gets crazy.We can't really comment on air force performance as BDAF has never been in combat.I think BD should buy a squardon of Gripen NG Fighter equipped with AIM120 which if based on Cox's bazar or flying near burma's air space can kill Burma's fighters during take off and recovery.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> The present BDR Chief, although from a gentleman GHOTI family, is also a hard man, no less than Gen. Fazlur Rahman.



BDR may try to do its job but its DG is another story. Here is BDR DG exposed with support to BSF killing Bangladeshis. Its better to know who is who during the crisis time. 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Now back to the topic, from reaction of govt, nothing much will happen as far as right procurement is concern. BD will be lucky if anything significant added other than current regime roadmap for 2020. Distance from Teknaf to Sittwe is around 100km. Which means with long range MBRL like ROKETSAN TR-300/PHL03 (with range upto 120km)can effectively neutralize all Myanmar forces and air bases up to Sittwe. BD can achieve that power projection easily only if govt is willing to go for it.


----------



## eastwatch

BANGLADESH IS READY TO REPULSE BURMESE ADVENTURE: BDR
A report in Bangla in the daily Ittefaq


The Daily Ittefaq - October 18, 2009


----------



## TopCat

Some sort of medial black out is going on. How come after midnight ATN reported of Myanmar Air and Naval exercise. But today nobody including ATN followed that up.
Also there is a difference btn english and bengali dailies and how they are reporting these. Bangla dailies almost overlooked the whole stories.


----------



## mijanur

iajdani said:


> Some sort of medial black out is going on. How come after midnight ATN reported of Myanmar Air and Naval exercise. But today nobody including ATN followed that up.
> Also there is a difference btn english and bengali dailies and how they are reporting these. Bangla dailies almost overlooked the whole stories.



every kind of media are nuts in one mointue they something next mintue they say something else


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> *St Martin's Island seen vulnerable*
> 
> *Govt advised to strengthen its defence*


Someone, probably raihan.iicu, has posted a newspaper report that says two BD naval ships are guarding the Saint Martin island, the pearl of the Bay of Bengal, from any misadventure by the Burmese navy. What has stopped these stupid Burmese to attack BD? They must save face by making a sudden attack. It seems the present crisis will end as it ended in 1991. JOTO GORJAI TOTO BORSHAI NA.


----------



## TopCat

I doubt they have gutts. They could not save their face last year with Thais. They had to ran away after ransacking one of the border post of Thailand and Thailand mobilized. Chinese also keeping them under pressure after they kick all chinese minority from their eastern border.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I doubt they have gutts. They could not save their face last year with Thais. They had to ran away after ransacking one of the border post of Thailand and Thailand mobilized. Chinese also keeping them under pressure after they kick all chinese minority from their eastern border.


If BD generals are sure of a winning in a limited war, then they should brush aside all our bickering women politicians and seek a war, and then teach the Burmese Junta a lesson so that the Burmese population throw them away. With this Junta in power, BD cannot expect anything positive. They never have reciprocated our goodwill gestures in the past.

Also now, when our little Dipu Moni asked the Burmese FM about the mobilization, he denied everything on her face. What a mannerless pig is this FM. When our BDR DG sent a letter to Burma requesting for a meeting, 10 days have passed, but that Pig Junta has not yet cared to give an answer to that request. 

One of their army spokesmen only said that their army is helping NASAKA to erect the fence. By law, army cannot move beyond the 5 km limit. It is an act of aggression. But, the Burmese talk as if their army troops are there for a PICNIC.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> As I understand, Migs are interceptors/fighters and not bombers. Burmese Migs will intercept when BAF bombers pound their army/artillery/tank positions. They will also accompany their own bombers that will pound our positions plus our bridges and other vital installations.
> 
> BD also has two squadrons of Mig-29. But, they are placed in Dhaka, not even in Chittagong. It seems one of the Burmese target is to spoil our plan to build a FORWARD AIRBASE in Cox's Bazaar. An airbase like this will tilt the balance of power in favour of BD. at present, Burma is enjoying an advantage due to Sittwe airbase.
> 
> BD decision to bulid an airbase in Cox's Bazaar is a little late. It would have been a good strategy to build it during the CTG before the Burmese have built their own in Sittwe. With this advantage, BD could have threatened Burma had they started to build it.
> 
> Now, Burma is threatening us because they feel insecure if an airbase is built in Cox's Bazaar. This may be one reason they are for a war. BAF action time is much longer from Dhaka than the Burmese action time from Sittwe. By the time BAF jets arrive to fight, Burmese jets would return to their home base after finishing their limited mission.
> 
> In such a situation, BD army can fire its manpods and SAM missiles to stop Burmese jets pounding its artillery positions without BAF flying its jets to do a dogfight.
> 
> Anyway, these are all my imaginations. The reality will perhaps be too different from what I am suggesting here. However, a war is needed to see if our two brave ladies hide under their PALANK and also to give good reasons to build a stronger military in the future.



Mig-29s can perform both fighter and bomber role.They are air superiority fighters,not interceptors.

And about BD migs,the number is conflicted.It is widely believed we have 8 not 16.


----------



## leonblack08

NASAKA men threw 8 Bangladeshi fishermen into the sea and captured their boat.just came across this news in Diganta TV.


----------



## leonblack08

Patriot said:


> Burma's Mig29's can be used for ground attacks but they'll most likely use them as escorts for their cheap fighters which will bomb the targets inside BD where as Mig29's will protect them providing escort.They also have Nanchang Q-5 which can carry massive load.So a war is not going to be small.Both countries are very strong in a sense that they can bomb each other military targets but no civilian targets as both have limited ammo unless Burmese generals gets crazy.We can't really comment on air force performance as BDAF has never been in combat.I think BD should buy a squardon of Gripen NG Fighter equipped with AIM120 which if based on Cox's bazar or flying near burma's air space can kill Burma's fighters during take off and recovery.



BAF and Burmese air force have same fighters,bombers and interceptors in their inventory.We also have 20-30 A-5 III(Q-5).And we have one more thing in common.As far as I know Burmese AF is also as inexperienced in terms of battle as BAF.

If there is really war,I think its going to be small scale land war at best,for now.But the way things are going,we might very well find large scale war in future.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> If BD generals are sure of a winning in a limited war, then they should brush aside all our bickering women politicians and seek a war, and then teach the Burmese Junta a lesson so that the Burmese population throw them away. With this Junta in power, BD cannot expect anything positive. They never have reciprocated our goodwill gestures in the past.
> 
> Also now, when our little Dipu Moni asked the Burmese FM about the mobilization, he denied everything on her face. What a mannerless pig is this FM. When our BDR DG sent a letter to Burma requesting for a meeting, 10 days have passed, but that Pig Junta has not yet cared to give an answer to that request.
> 
> One of their army spokesmen only said that their army is helping NASAKA to erect the fence. By law, army cannot move beyond the 5 km limit. It is an act of aggression. But, the Burmese talk as if their army troops are there for a PICNIC.




No I shall wait till our generals are confident enough taking over Arakan state. You can not wage a war without anticipating a good return of investment. We need Arakan for the Rohingiya and for the people who will be dislocated by the global warming. We can sell this idea under the table to both Western countries as well as to some of our neighbours.

PS: With Arakan in our hand burmese will loose their legitimacy on in Bay of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

Patriot said:


> Burma's Mig29's can be used for ground attacks but they'll most likely use them as escorts for their cheap fighters which will bomb the targets inside BD where as Mig29's will protect them providing escort.They also have Nanchang Q-5 which can carry massive load.So a war is not going to be small.Both countries are very strong in a sense that they can bomb each other military targets but no civilian targets as both have limited ammo unless Burmese generals gets crazy.We can't really comment on air force performance as BDAF has never been in combat.I think BD should buy a squardon of Gripen NG Fighter equipped with AIM120 which if based on Cox's bazar or flying near burma's air space can kill Burma's fighters during take off and recovery.



This Q-5 can carry no more than 0.5 tons of explosive.


----------



## HK-47

hang on ,any news about the kidnapped fishermen?
Don't we have a Coast Guard?how come they don't protect out fisherment along the Naf River?

This shouldn't be a lesson just for the armed forces but for the security services as well.


----------



## leonblack08

khabib said:


> This Q-5 can carry no more than 0.5 tons of explosive.



I think Fantans(Q-5) can carry more than 0.5.It can carry 2 tons with 10 hard points.



> The aircraft has 10 external stores stations to carry up to 2,000kg dispensable payload.
> Qiang-5 (Q-5, A-5, Fantan) Ground Attack Aircraft - SinoDefence.com




Myanmar uses the A-5 B.But Bangladesh uses the same version as PAF uses.Its A-5 III or C.Recently,it has seen some upgrades in BAF.


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> hang on ,any news about the kidnapped fishermen?
> Don't we have a Coast Guard?how come they don't protect out fisherment along the Naf River?
> 
> This shouldn't be a lesson just for the armed forces but for the security services as well.



The fishermen were thrown in deep sea,not in Naf.Besides our coast guard is too poorly equipped to take on NASAKA.So yes,all this should be a lesson to strengthen our weak points.All we can do here is to pray that those responsible to strengthen our military,have learnt the lesson.


----------



## HK-47

I hope so bro.India is one thing,they are a fully functioning state but Burma is another thing.

If we can't neutralize the aerial threats then it wouldn't be unwise to use warships and army forces to capture airfields,Sitwee specifically.

So far violations within BD territory:

1)Burmese engineers/infantry infiltrating in our territory
2)Rohingyas pushed in/back
3)maritime area(not disputed ) violation,kidnapping of fishermen.This has been done a lot in the past and this fishermen's plights have been ignored.

for the last part don't we have ANY security forces within the vicinity?I guess it's like a peninsula right where the Naf divides BD and Myanmar?

BTW I was referring to the article in DS about fishermen kidnapped and four swimming ashore.were they the same who were thrown in deep sea?
Loss of fish but if those fishermen were recovered then there's some good news.

are there warships stationed near St.Martin ?In the event it does fall into Burmese hands,do we have measures to take our island back?does BD army and navy have such training for amphibious landings?


----------



## HK-47

> *Warlike situation on BD-Myanmar border-Myanmar army prepares 8-km minefield
> Around 5,500 to 6,000 Myanmarese soldiers were deployed across the Bangladesh border
> 
> Sunday October 18 2009 23:23:46 PM BDT
> 
> A warlike situation prevails on the Bangladesh-Myanmar frontier as Myanmar's army was learnt to have prepared an eight-kilometer minefield and evacuated around 500 people from their bordering villages, apparently as disputes over ownership of a part of the Bay of Bengal heightened.(UNB, Dhaka)
> 
> Sources from the country's southeastern frontier told UNB Sunday evening that around 5,500 to 6,000 Myanmarese soldiers were deployed across the Bangladesh border. Myanmar also shored up its naval strength in the sea area.
> 
> The contentions compounded when Bangladesh is leasing out offshore gas blocks to two foreign companies for exploration within the country's territorial waters in the Bay.
> 
> One source apprehends that the Myanmar military may invade the lower tip (Dumdunia under Noapara union) of Teknaf as a strategy of putting up bargain with Bangladesh on the disputed maritime boundary, as Dhaka took the demarcation issue up for UN arbitration alongside negotiations with the claimant neighbors. A reliable source from the frontier town of Teknaf said three battalions of Bangladesh army today (Sunday) conducted recce in Gundum, Chakdal and Marichapalong areas of Teknaf to locate the strategic positions.
> 
> However, the source said, "Preparation on the Bangladesh side is not strong enough compared to the Myanmar side."
> 
> The sources said the strength of Bangladesh navy and army combined is greater than those of Myanmar, but the Bangladesh side needs adequate preparation to face any eventuality.
> 
> They said Myanmar authorities are erecting barbed-wire fences within their territory across the Bangladesh border. On the sidelines of ACD meeting in Colombo, the Myanmar Foreign Minister and Bangladesh Foreign Minister Dipu Moni had a meeting last Friday when the former said their troops were doing "routine work".
> 
> Last week, State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Huq Tuku ruled out reasons for getting worried but said there must be alert in place over the reported Myanmar security buildups.*


source:http://www.thebangladeshtoday.com/leading&#37;20news.htm

I hope all those Generals,admirals,commodores/air marshals ,politicians know what they are doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

In case of war.I think BDAF should do pre-emptive strikes on BUrma Air Force base to mainly kill those mig29's.Much better to kill on ground then air.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Warlike situation on BD-Myanmar border-Myanmar army prepares 8-km minefield 

Around 5,500 to 6,000 Myanmarese soldiers were deployed across the Bangladesh border

An Air Force helicopter of Myanmar on patrol in its border area during curfew on Sunday afternoon. Photo: Banglar Chokh


Warlike situation on BD-Myanmar border-Myanmar army prepares 8-km minefield 

Around 5,500 to 6,000 Myanmarese soldiers were deployed across the Bangladesh border


A warlike situation prevails on the Bangladesh-Myanmar frontier as Myanmar's army was learnt to have prepared an eight-kilometer minefield and evacuated around 500 people from their bordering villages, apparently as disputes over ownership of a part of the Bay of Bengal heightened.(UNB, Dhaka) 

Sources from the country's southeastern frontier told UNB Sunday evening that around 5,500 to 6,000 Myanmarese soldiers were deployed across the Bangladesh border. Myanmar also shored up its naval strength in the sea area. 

The contentions compounded when Bangladesh is leasing out offshore gas blocks to two foreign companies for exploration within the country's territorial waters in the Bay.

One source apprehends that the Myanmar military may invade the lower tip (Dumdunia under Noapara union) of Teknaf as a strategy of putting up bargain with Bangladesh on the disputed maritime boundary, as Dhaka took the demarcation issue up for UN arbitration alongside negotiations with the claimant neighbors. A reliable source from the frontier town of Teknaf said three battalions of Bangladesh army today (Sunday) conducted recce in Gundum, Chakdal and Marichapalong areas of Teknaf to locate the strategic positions. 

However, the source said, "Preparation on the Bangladesh side is not strong enough compared to the Myanmar side."

The sources said the strength of Bangladesh navy and army combined is greater than those of Myanmar, but the Bangladesh side needs adequate preparation to face any eventuality.

They said Myanmar authorities are erecting barbed-wire fences within their territory across the Bangladesh border. On the sidelines of ACD meeting in Colombo, the Myanmar Foreign Minister and Bangladesh Foreign Minister Dipu Moni had a meeting last Friday when the former said their troops were doing "routine work".

Last week, State Minister for Home Affairs Shamsul Huq Tuku ruled out reasons for getting worried but said there must be alert in place over the reported Myanmar security buildups.

source:


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Border tension: Nasaka moves ahead with barbed wire fencing


The border security force of Myanmar - Nasaka is preparing for extending its barbed wire fencing project to Chakdala from Rejuamtal along the border line in Naikhongchari. Similar moves by the Nasaka were stalled twice in March and August this year in the wake of strong protest from the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) here in Tekhnaf and Bandarban.

The Myanmar government first initiated fencing of its border along Chittagong Hill Tracts (CHT) in early November last year when a frigate of Myanmar Navy entered the water territory of Bangladesh and came under strong chase of Bangladesh Navy.

According to people living in bordering areas the Nasaka men under the direct supervision of the Myanmar military are now cleaning jungles near Walidong hills with the intention of expanding its fencing project in Chakdala, Ashartari and Fultali borderline.

Myanmar troops with relatively heavier and long-range firearms have been mobilised along the border belts and massive trenching by the troops at strategic places were in progress. 

Earlier, Nasaka built more than 118 kilometers barbed fence of the 288 kilometers borderline without discussing with Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) creating tension in the border areas.

BDR has also strengthened its vigilance along the border apart from mobilising logistics and reorganizing border observation points (BOP).

Battalion Commander of the BDR in Naikhongchari Lieutenant Colonel Saiful Azam told reporters that his battalion has been on top alert for any situation.

In the mean time, some of the recent intruders, mainly from Arakan province of Myanmar told reporters that the Myanmar government might carry out a population census in their province tentatively after the ongoing fencing projects. 

It is assumed that the Myanmar government will ultimately disown the population out of the census while the pushing back of the already intruded Rohingya population to Myanmar might become difficult because of the barbed fencing.

Though official number of Rohingya population took refuge in different areas in the hills and the border belts in Tekhnaf and Cox's Bazar are 250 thousand, actual population size is feared more than double the number. 

Political analysts here in the port city apprehended the ill intention of grabbing the mineral rich areas in the Bay by pushing Bangladesh into uncomfortable situation.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Monday, October 19, 2009 
Myanmar militant held in Bandarban
A member of Democratic Party of Arakan, a militant group of Myanmar, was arrested in Ruma upazila in Bandarban yesterday.
He was identified as Kew Ba Mong, 35. 
Sources said local people caught Kew at Banchar Dai indigenous village near Ruma upazila sadar on late Saturday and handed him over to the army yesterday.
Locals alleged that Kew Ba Mong was involved with kidnapping people for ransom. 
Recently he created a heavy pressure on the locals for huge amount of toll to buy firearms for his party, a villager said.
In this situation, they caught and handed him over to the law enforcement agency, he added.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> Mig-29s can perform both fighter and bomber role.They are air superiority fighters,not interceptors.
> 
> And about BD migs,the number is conflicted.It is widely believed we have 8 not 16.


Even wiki says of 16 units of Mig. In some other forum I have seen the photograph of a few migs behind whom there is a shed. I believe, in mig sheds only migs take shelter. I saw shelter No. 14. But there seems to be other sheds also. So, I assumed the number to be 16. Jane's can give correct figure. There are some pakistani posters who were also telling of 16 migs in some other threads. 

Neither BD govt nor its military publishes any important purchase news for security reasons.


----------



## HK-47

^and yet in spite of that Indians and other countries know our orbats really well.

I am not sure whether that claim that we are stronger is accurate at all.

BTW,could they be building a dam to stop the flow of the Naf river?I think they tried this once if I remember correctly.Or their motive could entirely be to push back the Muslims.I am not sure whether they are so bold or have such backing to take St.Martin but it doesn't hurt to be cautious.

we should build that air force base.I hope the civilian leadership does not cave in to these threats.


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> This has been my point from the start. I have been also advising the army that for every division sent to Burma another division must be raised to replace it for guarding our borders with India. I am concerned, however, that if Burma attacks BD then AL will invite Indian troops into BD as part of this plan.



Excuse me, are you here to make a mockery on defence matters? You claim yourself as a DOCTRINAIRE, and this is your level of knowledge! It surprised not only me, it shocked many others. Why you people are here in a foreign forum to degrade my country?

First, be a Bangladeshi patriot, then talk about its welfare. You have certainly exceeded the limit of a mockery. This mockery is unfit for you. Do you want us to believe that you are an ADVISER to the army? Do you have that kind of deep knowledge about procurement and strategy? Please do not claim absurd things. It only tells that you are cheap.


----------



## eastwatch

Patriot said:


> In case of war.I think BDAF should do pre-emptive strikes on BUrma Air Force base to mainly kill those mig29's.Much better to kill on ground then air.


Yes, our jets should make a southward low flight over the sea at night, then turn east and hit the Burmese jets on the runway or in the shelters. A preemptive strike will weaken the Burmese air-strength.


----------



## idune

As predicted indians are 100 &#37; behind this escalation with Myanmar. Not only india instigated Myanmar to create this maritime dispute but also used indian stooge govt in power to isolate Bangladesh from friendly nations like Pakistan and China. Both countries were primary source of Bangladesh arms and ammunation. Now indias are using Bangladesh precarious situation and using current regime to push signing a defense deal. Same way indians obstruct Nepal defense and same way Bangladesh sovereignty was undermined by initial awami govt by 25 years treaty with india.

Main reason awami regime is trying to be quite because they (with their master&#8217;s advice in Delhi) have burned the bridge with Pakistan and China. Without ammunition Bangladesh army cannot fight no matter how good they are. Without ammunition we will be sitting duck and a perfect setup for indian intervention.

Here is the report in Bangla about indian push to sign defense deal:
http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.asp?News_ID=173775&sec=1


----------



## M_Saint

idune said:


> As predicted indians are 100 % behind this escalation with Myanmar. Not only india instigated Myanmar to create this maritime dispute but also used indian stooge govt in power to isolate Bangladesh from friendly nations like Pakistan and China. Both countries were primary source of Bangladesh arms and ammunation. Now indias are using Bangladesh precarious situation and using current regime to push signing a defense deal. Same way indians obstruct Nepal defense and same way Bangladesh sovereignty was undermined by initial awami govt by 25 years treaty with india.
> 
> Main reason awami regime is trying to be quite because they (with their masters advice in Delhi) have burned the bridge with Pakistan and China. Without ammunition Bangladesh army cannot fight no matter how good they are. Without ammunition we will be sitting duck and a perfect setup for indian intervention.
> 
> Here is the report in Bangla about indian push to sign defense deal:
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


I thought that some of our over ambitious generals were lured into it by uncle that was initially prompted by Indians like they used uncle to engineer 1/11, 07's coup, later to hijack its outcome by their RAWAMY stooges. Learning layered base conspiracies from ISROs, Indians became such audacious that they even started to apply it against uncle. Indian's motive is clear now and they want BD to be subservient for ever. Unless sanity prevails in our side, war like scenario might be escalated to a real one. In that case members of handicapped BD-MIL would find out how worse of a nut-job it was led into, which could pave way the path of Indian to come as a savior.


----------



## eastwatch

In this forum, I have noticed that whatever are the intentions of their govt, Indians prefer friendship with BD, and wants BD guns to be aiming at Myanmar. There is another group who cannot tolerate any conflict with Burma, but always wants BD to be alert about India, even when Burma is in a war preparation against BD.

Nobody knows anyone's real name or nationality in this forum, but I have reason to suspect that people, who do not want BD to protect itself from Burma, are invariably Burmese citizens. But they pretend here in this forum to be BD citizens. The true BD citizens should be aware of these enemies, because they are always trying to redirect the discussions from one of Burma to that of India.


----------



## pmukherjee

eastwatch said:


> In this forum, I have noticed that whatever are the intentions of their govt, Indians prefer friendship with BD, and wants BD guns to be aiming at Myanmar. There is another group who cannot tolerate any conflict with Burma, but always wants BD to be alert about India, even when Burma is in a war preparation against BD.
> 
> Nobody knows anyone's real name or nationality in this forum, but I have reason to suspect that people, who do not want BD to protect itself from Burma, are invariably Burmese citizens. But they pretend here in this forum to be BD citizens. The true BD citizens should be aware of these enemies, because they are always trying to redirect the discussions from one of Burma to that of India.



Eastwatch, I dont know whether they are Burmese or Bangladeshi Razakars, Jamat-e-Islami cadre speaking in the voice of their Pakistani masters. As I have said earlier, both BD and Myanmar are friendly nations and India will never want war between the two. If the two go to war, India will be adversely affected as both share a common border with India. 

Yes we prefer friendship with BD and dont wish BD to be forced either into a war with Myanmar or into an arms race with that country as both conditions will harm BD which will have to divert scarce resources for military use leaving many people impoverished.

India was forced into spending exorbitant amounts on defense by China after 1962. Before that, PM Nehru wanted to concentrate on developement only. We are paying the price of China and USA proping up Pakistan as their proxy, forcing us to divert resources for the military. That should not happen to BD.

It is in India's interests that BD develops into a strong economy. Improved military capability should come with improved economic status, otherwise it is lopsided development.


----------



## eastwatch

pmukherjee said:


> Eastwatch, I dont know whether they are Burmese or Bangladeshi Razakars, Jamat-e-Islami cadre speaking in the voice of their Pakistani masters. As I have said earlier, both BD and Myanmar are friendly nations and India will never want war between the two. If the two go to war, India will be adversely affected as both share a common border with India.
> 
> Yes we prefer friendship with BD and dont wish BD to be forced either into a war with Myanmar or into an arms race with that country as both conditions will harm BD which will have to divert scarce resources for military use leaving many people impoverished.
> 
> India was forced into spending exorbitant amounts on defense by China after 1962. Before that, PM Nehru wanted to concentrate on developement only. We are paying the price of China and USA proping up Pakistan as their proxy, forcing us to divert resources for the military. That should not happen to BD.
> 
> It is in India's interests that BD develops into a strong economy. Improved military capability should come with improved economic status, otherwise it is lopsided development.



Irrespective of what people want, BD has been forced into spending on arms build up since last year's showdown in the Bay of Bengal. Even before that, Burma was not reciprocating to any of BD's goodwill gestures. BD really wanted to go east and to China through Burma. BD wanted to finance the building of a 22km long road inside Burma, BD wanted to finance a hydro-electric power station inside Burma. But, nothing materialized.

BD wanted to purchase gas from Burma, but Burma said it is possible only after a new gas field is discovered. So, what they did to find a new field? They started to exlore in a controversial territory in the Bay. This is how Burma wanted to sell their gas to us - explore in BD territory and sell the gas to BD. BD protested and sent its frigates compelling Burma to withdraw. 

Since then, Burma is after fortifying its border with BD. They have built a new garrison only 5 km away, they have built an airforce base in Sittwe only 20 km from the border. This is how they have fortified their positions. Now, I find some Burmese citizens, pretending themselves from our Saint Martin island, in this forum trying to fool us by saying we should turn our guns towards India. What a simplistic mind they have! When the enemy is in the east, should we point our guns to the west? Any BD citizen will never say so.

What I want to say is these Burmese pigs are trying to derail this important thread. Living in India, you may think they are Jamaat people. I know the Jamaatis, they are very educated and polished. Whatever their role was in 1971, it was to minimize the influence of India on the affairs of a Muslim country. 

Today also, we need Jamaatis because they will not tolerate any Indian influence in BD. But, I would not think a person is Jamaati when he recommends to give our oil right to Burma. Only a Burmese citizen would do so. Suppose, a war breaks out with Burma, Jamaatis will certainly come with guns in their hands. But, no Burmese citizen will ever do it. 

Unfortunately, I see this group in this forum taking every opportunity not to speak against their own country, Burma. They did not even support a forward airbase in Cox's Bazaar too. Can't you see they are not BD citizens?


----------



## eastwatch

A poster (BD) in this thread has doubted if BD has 30 naval vehicles that BD claims to have manuevard against Burma. I can only say that we have much more than that and if we can include submarines to our naval fleet in the future, our naval strength will be second only to India. I have found we have at least the following crafts in our navy:

1) Frigates : 5 units
2) Large offshore Patrol Vessel : 5 "
3) Fast Attack Craft (Missile) : 10 units
4) " " " (Torpedo) : 8 "
5) " " " (Submarine chaser) : 4 "
6) " " " (Gun) : 12 "
7) Coastal Patrol Craft : 5 "
8) Riverine " " : 5 "
9) Training Ship : 1 "
10) Mine Sweepers : 5 "
11) Auxiliaries : 9 units

Other than those above, BD will modernize its fleet by adding following vehicles. 

1) 3 missile frigates
2) 3 large patrol vehicles
3) 12 Patrol craft
4) 4 submarines
5) 2 landing crafts
6) 1 hydrgraphic unit
7) 1 salavage vessel
8) 4 fast attack crafts and
9) Other miscellenous crafts such as small missile crafts to be produced with the Pakistani technical cooperation.

Our existing Frigates are equipped with C-802 and C-803 Chnese missiles that can hit targets at 200 km distance. I have seen the video. In lieu of being protected by electronics gadgets, the target could not resist or deviate the missiles. The missiles hit the target without fail. The test was done last year. BD may be producing these missiles under Chinese licence. Indian newspapers wrote elaborately about this missile and its effect on the balance of power. This missile can also be used as surface to surface weapon.


----------



## Straight

Action at home before that at border ?

The choice on War or No War---unless imposed on us unavoidably---with Myanmar at this moment depends on understanding the mechanics of interests of US-India-Israel axis in this subcontinent by way of analyzing development(s) at the west and east theaters of India. 

Even to impose the war on us, requires an alibi of excuse. That angle too requires to be analyzed : Whether that is also being provided / enhanced by the axis of interest mentioned as above or it is truly a bi-partisan genuine issue evolved in a natural way between Bangladesh and Myanmar.

This exercise of understanding will be under full light if following facts are taken in to consideration:

1. India has been given a big task to strip Pakistan of any power, and to become the Captain of this region

2. In repay to this grand position, India has to take a role in Afghanistan, and face China squarely, as and if required

3. India, to carry out above task, requires a dominated back-yard out of Bangladesh, and a quick-transport network to NE 7 states

4. Further, Bangladesh has to be made engaged to any perpetual problem that will take Bangladesh peoples attention away from Indias design in Bangladesh to make and keep it dominated for as long as required.

Myanmar border tension and contested Oil & Gas right in the bay etc. are crops of *#4*, and SH and her Bangladesh Govt. is the crop of *#3*.

As regards to *#2*, in Afghanistan, the Indians completed an electric transmission line from Phul-e-Khumri to Kabul, one of several projects worth $1.6 billion, making India the fifth largest donor to Afghanistan. In addition to the electric transmission line, India has also helped construct the Zaranj-Delaram Highway, which was inaugurated in January, 09. They have also funded a hundred small development projects in rural Afghanistan, designed to provide quick respite to rural populations, and five medical missions that dispense medicines to over 1,000 people a day. (See : http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/36740-taliban-vs-india-whats-taliban-its-not-raw.html)

As regards to *#1*, Pak Army has been cornered (by threat of stripping Nuke ability), coaxed (politically & financially) & arranged (thru the large body of Shiite officers in PA) to be engaged heavily (few divisions with full artillery & armor and warplanes) with own Muslim brothers in South Waziristan at the west so that PA may not entangle themselves effectively to appear again at eastern border when it will be deemed necessary afterwards (almost similarly what happened in 1971 in Bangladesh---a classic Poetic Justice case). To make it imperatively happen, TTP has been paid its asking price by the axis for carrying out : 

 Attack on GHQ, Pak Army
 Attack on Police buildings at Lahore [the dynamite found has the same chemical composition as is used by India---its own product---in Afghan Road Project]. 
 Attack on Pakistan Nuclear Site (See URGENT: India Pays Baitullah Mehsud To Attack Pakistan's Nuclear Sites, Plan Deployed | Haqeeqat.Org )


Above instruct us to decide for WAR with Myanmar in our own interest---not for others interest. *We should be at war if and when we are attacked---but should urgently take all preparations and pre-cautions, nevertheless, as if it is inevitable next dawn*. 

But, concurrently GoB should talk to China urgently :

 To ensure Chinas favorable role in case Myanmar attacks
 To obtain Chinas support to persuade Myanmar not to contest Bangladeshs due right in the Bay to explore Oil & Gas


We must keep in mind:

 This part of Asia containing Nepal, Indias NE 7 sister states, Bangladesh & Myanmar is a sensitive zone to Chinas interest. A weak Pakistan is also against interest of China that may pull China into a war with China when the next phase of actions will unfold in Pakistan---once this Taliban vs Pak Army phase is over . 

The long border of India with China is not an appropriate terrain to execute a decisive war---China has bigger & stronger army with infrastructure stretched to the border, though. Here, any fight of might between China and India will be decided by aerial warfare---in which China surpasses India by several fold.

 Myanmar will follow the footsteps of China if a war ensues between India and China

*The most irritating question in the decision-making process on our retaliatory action to Myanmar is whether current GoB under SH is in position and has the required credentials to perform a series of sincere talks with China as necessary *? 

If not, War or No War, in both cases we are at serious handicap & deficiency at home.

We must focus on this front immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need*

*India Daily - Oct. 19, 2009*

Yangon had brought in tanks, artillery and warships to to push 15,000 Rohingyas refugees into Bangladesh.

The Bangladesh Rifles have been kept on high alert along the southeast frontier.Officials said over 3,000 border guards were deployed to reinforce BDR positions at Cox's Bazaar-Teknaf fronts along the 271 km.

*Bangladesh is looking towards India for assistance in case of a conflict.* In addition, the country is negotiating with China and requesting help from the United Nations.

Indian Army Eastern Command headquartered in Fort Williams of Kolkata is watching the situation very closely.

SEE ALSO - 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> Action at home before that at border ?
> 
> The choice on War or No War---unless imposed on us unavoidably---with Myanmar at this moment depends on understanding the mechanics of interests of US-India-Israel axis in this subcontinent by way of analyzing development(s) at the west and east theaters of India.
> 
> Even to impose the war on us, requires an alibi of excuse. That angle too requires to be analyzed : Whether that is also being provided / enhanced by the axis of interest mentioned as above or it is truly a bi-partisan genuine issue evolved in a natural way between Bangladesh and Myanmar.
> 
> This exercise of understanding will be under full light if following facts are taken in to consideration:
> 
> 1. India has been given a big task to strip Pakistan of any power, and to become the Captain of this region
> 
> 2. In repay to this grand position, India has to take a role in Afghanistan, and face China squarely, as and if required
> 
> 3. India, to carry out above task, requires a dominated back-yard out of Bangladesh, and a quick-transport network to NE 7 states
> 
> 4. Further, Bangladesh has to be made engaged to any perpetual problem that will take Bangladesh peoples attention away from Indias design in Bangladesh to make and keep it dominated for as long as required.
> 
> Myanmar border tension and contested Oil & Gas right in the bay etc. are crops of *#4*, and SH and her Bangladesh Govt. is the crop of *#3*.
> 
> As regards to *#2*, in Afghanistan, the Indians completed an electric transmission line from Phul-e-Khumri to Kabul, one of several projects worth $1.6 billion, making India the fifth largest donor to Afghanistan. In addition to the electric transmission line, India has also helped construct the Zaranj-Delaram Highway, which was inaugurated in January, 09. They have also funded a hundred small development projects in rural Afghanistan, designed to provide quick respite to rural populations, and five medical missions that dispense medicines to over 1,000 people a day. (See : http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/36740-taliban-vs-india-whats-taliban-its-not-raw.html)
> 
> As regards to *#1*, Pak Army has been cornered (by threat of stripping Nuke ability), coaxed (politically & financially) & arranged (thru the large body of Shiite officers in PA) to be engaged heavily (few divisions with full artillery & armor and warplanes) with own Muslim brothers in South Waziristan at the west so that PA may not entangle themselves effectively to appear again at eastern border when it will be deemed necessary afterwards (almost similarly what happened in 1971 in Bangladesh---a classic Poetic Justice case). To make it imperatively happen, TTP has been paid its asking price by the axis for carrying out :
> 
>  Attack on GHQ, Pak Army
>  Attack on Police buildings at Lahore [the dynamite found has the same chemical composition as is used by India---its own product---in Afghan Road Project].
>  Attack on Pakistan Nuclear Site (See URGENT: India Pays Baitullah Mehsud To Attack Pakistan's Nuclear Sites, Plan Deployed | Haqeeqat.Org )
> 
> 
> Above instruct us to decide for WAR with Myanmar in our own interest---not for others interest. *We should be at war if and when we are attacked---but should urgently take all preparations and pre-cautions, nevertheless, as if it is inevitable next dawn*.
> 
> But, concurrently GoB should talk to China urgently :
> 
>  To ensure Chinas favorable role in case Myanmar attacks
>  To obtain Chinas support to persuade Myanmar not to contest Bangladeshs due right in the Bay to explore Oil & Gas
> 
> 
> We must keep in mind:
> 
>  This part of Asia containing Nepal, Indias NE 7 sister states, Bangladesh & Myanmar is a sensitive zone to Chinas interest. A weak Pakistan is also against interest of China that may pull China into a war with China when the next phase of actions will unfold in Pakistan---once this Taliban vs Pak Army phase is over .
> 
> The long border of India with China is not an appropriate terrain to execute a decisive war---China has bigger & stronger army with infrastructure stretched to the border, though. Here, any fight of might between China and India will be decided by aerial warfare---in which China surpasses India by several fold.
> 
>  Myanmar will follow the footsteps of China if a war ensues between India and China
> 
> *The most irritating question in the decision-making process on our retaliatory action to Myanmar is whether current GoB under SH is in position and has the required credentials to perform a series of sincere talks with China as necessary *?
> 
> If not, War or No War, in both cases we are at serious handicap & deficiency at home.
> 
> We must focus on this front immediately.



A superb analysis, indeed. Take my lal salaam, Straight Vhai. I can't add anything except uncle+west's arsenals would be added to the Indian ones in case war breaks out between IND vs CHN and many PAK generals are Kadiany too.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> A superb analysis, indeed. Take my *lal salaam*, Straight Vhai. I can't add anything except uncle+west's arsenals would be added to the Indian ones in case war breaks out between IND vs CHN and many PAK generals are *Kadiany too*.



Hmmmm .. you are la jawab... LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> In this forum, I have noticed that whatever are the intentions of their govt, Indians prefer friendship with BD, and wants BD guns to be aiming at Myanmar. There is another group who cannot tolerate any conflict with Burma, but always wants BD to be alert about India, even when Burma is in a war preparation against BD.
> 
> Nobody knows anyone's real name or nationality in this forum, but I have reason to suspect that people, who do not want BD to protect itself from Burma, are invariably Burmese citizens. But they pretend here in this forum to be BD citizens. The true BD citizens should be aware of these enemies, because they are always trying to redirect the discussions from one of Burma to that of India.



I suspect that you are the false Bangladeshi in our midst. You are the RAW agent provocateur who is inciting us against Myanmar only to ignore India's devious plan to obtain a supply line to its troops in Arunachal Pradesh. Yes we must fight Myanmar if war is imposed on us but we should be wary of India. We must be careful of any attempt by the AL to seek assistance from India which would be merely an excuse to allow them to occupy Bangladesh. They left reluctantly in 1971 they will not leave this time. Do you think the deaths of 57 army officers in Peelkhana is separate from what is going on now? I stand by my statement that if we send an army division to fight Myanmar we raise another division to replace it to face India just in case. Anyone who does not take precautions against India is the traitor. Yes I have written a book but you are an unknown quantity. I am quite positive now that you are the impostor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

> As regards to #1, Pak Army has been cornered (by threat of stripping Nuke ability), coaxed (politically & financially) & arranged (thru the large body of* Shiite officers in PA*) to be engaged heavily (few divisions with full artillery & armor and warplanes) with own Muslim brothers in South Waziristan at the west so that PA may not entangle themselves effectively to appear again at eastern border when it will be deemed necessary afterwards (almost similarly what happened in 1971 in Bangladesh---a classic &#8216;Poetic Justice&#8217; case). To make it imperatively happen, TTP has been paid its asking price by the axis for carrying out :



OH man could not stop laughing.We should send talibans to Bangladesh so you can treat them as your naik brothers.

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------

Yar honestly these nutjobs who bring religion in everything are totally insane.As if Pakistani sunni officers wont fight enemy *be it india or talibans.It was Pakistani Sunni officer who mentioned
The green of Bangladesh has to be panted red.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Straight said:


>  To ensure Chinas favorable role in case Myanmar attacks
>  To obtain Chinas support to persuade Myanmar not to contest Bangladeshs due right in the Bay to explore Oil & Gas



China will probably remain silent if Myanmar attacks. Myanmar has come out of the influnce of China and relies on India now for support. 



Straight said:


> *The most irritating question in the decision-making process on our retaliatory action to Myanmar is whether current GoB under SH is in position and has the required credentials to perform a series of sincere talks with China as necessary *?



If Sheikh Hasina were to release Gen. Razzak ul Haider and Brig. Rahim and drop all charges in relation to their case that might be a step favourable to China. If the government also changed the name of the Bangabandhu International Conference Centre back to the original China-Bangladesh Friendship Conference Centre and apologized then China might be more amendable. Neither of these things are going to happen under the AL so no point dreaming about it.


----------



## Straight

Patriot said:


> OH man could not stop laughing.We should send talibans to Bangladesh so you can treat them as your naik brothers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 PM ----------
> 
> Yar honestly these nutjobs who bring religion in everything are totally insane.As if Pakistani sunni officers wont fight enemy *be it india or talibans.It was Pakistani Sunni officer who mentioned
> The green of Bangladesh has to be panted red.



Exactly this was the size of laugh we used to hear in 1971.

All interested member:

Kindly listen to Mir Hamid of the daily Jung <



 > to realize the reality. He is challenging---in this interview---that PA is killing only poor people, and not at all engaging TTP or whoever is targeted. He also mentioned that Pakistan has lost hearts of the entire people all along the stretch of land of 400 km in Waziristan. 

Now, they might be derailed youth (Islam never asks to kill innocents as they are doing) whom you must take responsibility to bring back into correct fold---especially so when you derailed them in the 1st place. But to deny them as Not my brother---similar to after 1970 election in EP (now Bangladesh) may make you receive something in the same coin you paid then.

I should write Shiite / Punjabi instead---only to reflect the fact. My intention was not to say that they are all good or bad or to express any ethnic hatred. 

As regards to the Green of Bangladesh.. you are correct. Your quote is what we heard, too.

Dont send us Taliban, please. We have enough own lot here to give us headache. Just pray that in both and all places these strayed unfortunate sons and brothers of ours get the right direction, and rather can present Islam to others in elegant & nicer manner.

Sorry for transgressing the thread.


----------



## Patriot

Yeah Hamid mir sources are what..Taliban leaders?Hamid Mir a guy who openly supports Taliban.He sure know more then Talat Hussain and other journalists who've actually spoken with civilian in front of media instead of making up stories and damage to civilians is unfortunate but it wont happen now.They have been evacuated from Wazrisitan so you can now sleep peacefully as nroaml people are out of Wazrisitan now and only militants are fighting.


----------



## Patriot

Anyway, I am not going to post further here because it is obvious you are not going to change your opinion.I sure hope one day you also face such problem in your country and then make theories and enjoy them.


----------



## HK-47

I think that renaming of BCFCC was a bad idea.an insult to the Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Watch Out for Indian Involvement in Burma! *

Monday October 19 2009 19:42:21 PM BDT


By Abid Bahar,


Lately Burma shows genuine confidence for a possible confrontation with Bangladesh. This could be due to Indian involvement in Burmese politics especially in the disputes over the maritime boundary. In this area India and Burma are working together against Bangladesh. 

We also have reports about Indian presence in Arakan gas projects and in the Kaladan River transit for India to the Bay of Bengal. Lately, India is also actively helping the Burmese military to fight against the Burmese ethnic minorities. It appears that to help the military distract its present Burmese democracy movement by the ethnic minorities; the notorious Indian policy makers might even help Burma to start a war with Bangladesh. Indian army chief visits Burma. (WAI MOE, Indias Army Chief visits Burma

Indias Army Chief visits Burma) We dont know what is in their mind. 

Like the 1/11 show and the Pilkhana tragedy, we came to know only after it was all over. The devil is in Burma on the driver seat! Burma's trope build-up and over confidence with Bangladesh means something. Arakanese supreme leader Aye Kyaw officially claims that Chittagong belongs to Burma and demands Burmese military's help. If war takes place, it will involve superpowers and ultimately like the first British involvement in Burma, this time allows direct American involvement in Burma-Bangladesh politics. 

We know that USA has some development/ (underdevelopment) projects in Southern Chittagong. The US army did detail mapping of the Bangladesh-Burma border region during the Moin U backed puppet Care taker govt. The consequence of such a bloody American handshake will be the displacement and death of both innocent Burmese and Bangladeshi people and the loss of democracy or the loss of the prospects of democracy in both countries. As we know, war brings superpowers testing arms but for the victim the financial dependence and human suffering in countries already in debt. This could be the other fallout of the Bush era India- US alliance and an Indian proxy war against Bangladesh. Our research institutes and policy makers should watch out the devil in detail.

References:

WAI MOE, Indias Army Chief visits Burma
Indias Army Chief visits Burma

Abid Bahar, Burmas Missing Dots, 2008

News from Bangladesh, 
Hundreds being tossed across Bangladesh-Myanmar border: Report
Hundreds being tossed across Bangladesh-Myanmar border: Report :: Samay Live

Abid Bahar,
Canada 
E mail : abidbahar@yahoo.com

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=289924


----------



## TopCat

Everybody can be a specialist in that newsfrombangladesh site. That turning out to be a humor site.
Anyways the Arakanese leader's claim is true. CHT blongs to Arakan and Arakan belongs to BD. We should take over full Arakan state with the help of Uncle Sam. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Everybody can be a specialist in that newsfrombangladesh site. That turning out to be a humor site.
> Anyways the Arakanese leader's claim is true. CHT blongs to Arakan and Arakan belongs to BD. We should take over full Arakan state with the help of Uncle Sam. LOL



You are too eager to give in to uncle command, aren't you? Uncle is there to collect not to give anything. one should wonder whay anyone with self respect is so desperate to give in to others??


----------



## eastwatch

Patriot said:


> Anyway, I am not going to post further here because it is obvious you are not going to change your opinion.I sure hope one day you also face such problem in your country and then make theories and enjoy them.


Do not post on those topics that disturb you. But, post on BD-Burma conflict. Have you noticed one person proposing to build one division of new soldiers if one division of troops are sent to the Burmese border. 

This theorist thinks that the troops have been moved from the India border. He thinks troops are always stationed at the border, it is ridiculus. Why people have to suggest nut things I do not know.


----------



## EjazR

MBI Munshi said:


> China will probably remain silent if Myanmar attacks. *Myanmar has come out of the influnce of China and relies on India now for support. *



Thank God there are not people like you in GoB. Otherwise, even after China takes over Bangladesh through Myanmar, you would say that it is better we are under Chinese rule than under Indian influence.

You want to know who is spending money in Myanmar (i.e. filling up the Burmese military's pockets) even though they are killing their own people Buddhist monks, Muslim rohingyas and democratic activists. Its our old friend China.
Al Jazeera English - Business - China investment in Myanmar soars

And if you go to war, you will be fighting Billions of $$ worth of Chinese made weapons, tanks and ships, not Indian



> * 100 Type 6911 medium battle tanks and more than 100 Type 63 light tanks (of which only around 60 are thought to be serviceable);
> * 250 Type 85 armoured personnel carriers, multiple-launch rocket systems, howitzers, anti-aircraft guns, HN-5 surface-to-air missiles, mortars, assault rifles, recoilless guns, rocket-propelled grenade launchers and heavy trucks;
> * Chengdu F-7M Airguard jet fighters, FT-7 jet trainers, A-5M ground-attack aircraft and SAC Y-81) transport aircraft; and
> * Hainan-class patrol boats, Houxin-class guided-missile fast-attack craft, minesweepers and small gunboats.
> 
> In the past year, China has also delivered 12 Karakoram-8 trainers and 1 ground-attack aircraft, which are produced in a joint venture with Pakistan. The latest batch arrived in January.
> 
> China's Ambitions in Myanmar --- Asia Pacific Media Service

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The Indian plans makes progress - 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> The Indian plans makes progress -
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



It seems India has consulted with Naya Diganta over how to arrange a conspiracy against BD that can be used by some ignorant theorists to come out with a new doctrine.


----------



## eastwatch

EjazR said:


> Thank God there are not people like you in GoB. Otherwise, even after China takes over Bangladesh through Myanmar, you would say that it is better we are under Chinese rule than under Indian influence.
> 
> You want to know who is spending money in Myanmar (i.e. filling up the Burmese military's pockets) even though they are killing their own people Buddhist monks, Muslim rohingyas and democratic activists. Its our old friend China.
> Al Jazeera English - Business - China investment in Myanmar soars
> 
> And if you go to war, you will be fighting Billions of $$ worth of Chinese made weapons, tanks and ships, not Indian


Why do you think there are not people like MBI Munshi in the GoB? He already claimed in another post that he is an ADVISER to the military of BD. These advisers want BD to give up its claim to the sea territory only to prove that Burma is strong because India is backing it. 

Whatever these ignorants are fond of writing, GoB does not even knows these guys exist. Do not forget there are Burmese citizens in PDF who pretend to be BD citizens. They always will backstab our country.


----------



## eastwatch

A conflict with Burma is also a conflict over Rohingyas. Although there are a few rezakar Rohingyas who support their Burmese masters, most of the Rohingyas want a country free of tyranny by the Burmese Junta. Most of them are persecuted and many have migrated to BD. But, the rezakar Rohingyas in PDF try never to speak against their Burmese masters.

BD must rectify things. Muslim Arakan was annexed by Rangoon in 1784. Now, BD must not allow this issue to be slipped away from being internationalized this time. A direct conflict with Burma is needed. Either Burma allows autonomy or grants outright independence to Arakan. The best course for the Rohingyas is, of course, to join their cousines in Chittagong. 

Some ignorant theorists are crying RAW hands in Burma. So, a conflict is more needed in Burma to oust RAW from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I stand by my statement that if we send an army division to fight Myanmar we raise another division to replace it to face India just in case.



There are some problems regarding your statement.

*1*.First of all,India-Bangladesh border is huge.And we cannot afford to put so many soldiers in the border,as our army has around 160000 troops.Each Divisions consists of 10000 to 20000 troops.Where do you plan to put them?

*2*.Sending a division of army troops will allow India to bring troops and fortify near border.And we will be seen as the aggressor in the West.We will lose the support from west,which we would have otherwise gotten *if* India attacked BD first.

*3*.Myanmar has a huge army.To fight them,we will need at least 50000 on that border alone.So surely not adequate number of troops to send in the India-Bangladesh border.

So I think this is not applicable.Instead we should keep BDR on *high alert*.They can hold off attacks until army reaches there,if there is any attack from India.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> *Although there are a few rezakar Rohingyas who support their Burmese masters*,



Yes and they are playing a very vital role for Burmese Intelligence agencies in the border.They look like Bangladeshis,so they are being used by the Burmese to spy inside our territory.
Recently,I think a few months ago,a rohingya was caught by BDR,while taking pictures of military establishments.This also goes on to show that Burma was planning for this for quite a long time now.


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> *Watch Out for Indian Involvement in Burma! *
> Monday October 19 2009 19:42:21 PM BDT
> By Abid Bahar,


It is a good invention that RAW is behind Burmese military build-ups, but no one is saying who is behind BD build-up. Since there is a RAW instigation in Burma, it is, therefore, necessary that BD wipes out RAW from that country by taking over Arakan.

With Arakan in BD hand, there will not be any oil/gas issue with Burma. Arakan is Muslim and the population want to become a part of BD. But, unfortunately, some pro-Burma Rohingya stooges in this forum are against BD taking action against Burma.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

BDR intensifies patrol 
along Myanmar border 

Bangladesh has intensified patrol along northeast frontiers with reinforcements of border guards amid growing tension since Myanmar started mobilising troops and barbed-wire fencing earlier this month.
Myanmar navy attacked a group of Bangladeshi fishermen Sunday night and took away their fishing boat and nets, security people and locals said.
At least 44 Myanmar trespassers were held on Monday in different areas of Bandarban district as Myanmar authorities initiated voter enrolment in its frontier province which has concentration of Rohingya Muslims, police said.
'We have beefed up our patrol along Myanmar border and reinforced our outposts there,' Maj Gen Mohammad Mainul Islam, director general of BDR, told New Age on Monday.
Tension mounted along the Nikkongchari border in Bandarban after Myanmar started fencing on October 2 and deployed army on its side of the border.
The Myanmar government officially rejected the reports on troops mobilisation saying it was a 'routine work.'
United News of Bangladesh reports, law enforcing agencies have launched a drive to round up Rohingyas who fled home and took shelter in the border districts.
Police said 44 Rohingyas were held in Roangchhari, Bandarban sadar, Lama, Alikadam and Naikhangchhari.
Quoting local commanding officer of BDR, our Cox's Bazar correspondent reports that border guards strengthened their patrol at 15 points of Nikkongchari on Monday.
Lt Col Mozammal Hossein, commanding officer of 42 rifles battalion at Teknaf said, 'Nasaka has not yet replied to BDR's proposal for a flag meeting to defuse border tension.'
BDR will lodge protest with Myanmar authorities against snatching of a Bangladeshi fishing boat and nets by Myanmar naval force Sunday evening. Rescued fishermen alleged that at least 10 armed navy men of Myanmar took away their boat and nets and left them in the sea as they were fishing in Bangladesh waters Sunday evening. 

Source: New age 
Raihan.iiuc@yahoo.com


----------



## raihan.iiuc

eastwatch said:


> It is a good invention that RAW is behind Burmese military build-ups, but no one is saying who is behind BD build-up. Since there is a RAW instigation in Burma, it is, therefore, necessary that BD wipes out RAW from that country by taking over Arakan.
> 
> With Arakan in BD hand, there will not be any oil/gas issue with Burma. Arakan is Muslim and the population want to become a part of BD. But, unfortunately, some pro-Burma Rohingya stooges in this forum are against BD taking action against Burma.




Actually Myanmar do all of their activities under indian order......

Cause india want bangladesh must be relate their not china or usa.....

There are another cause is ....india want to that bangladesh make asian highway in the place in india not burma.....

Totally Bangladesh closed from whole world without india,,,,,,,

Its a crtical tecnic of Research And Analysis Wing......


----------



## KillBill

eastwatch said:


> It is a good invention that RAW is behind Burmese military build-ups, but no one is saying who is behind BD build-up. Since there is a RAW instigation in Burma, it is, therefore, necessary that BD wipes out RAW from that country by taking over Arakan.
> 
> With Arakan in BD hand, there will not be any oil/gas issue with Burma. Arakan is Muslim and the population want to become a part of BD. But, unfortunately, some pro-Burma Rohingya stooges in this forum are against BD taking action against Burma.



Eastwatch, when is it proved that its RAWs hand behind the Burma's confidence? The report posted by Zakir does not say anything like that. The report says there could be India's hand in that.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

Perhaps Bangladesh Army Process the plan of "Operation Purbo Prachir-2" but they it must be understood that When " Operation Purbo Prachir-1" Is continue...In this time we have a backup Its Pakistan & China....In 1991,1993.

But current situation we give listen to burma with a war like "Operation Purbo Pracir-1"(1991-1993)

But we do not continue this war long time cause present time all our actual friendly country are angased( Pakistan & China)....

So what can we do....????

We can protest this Indian aggrasion as act Burma...... only make public rebulations.....public conciousness.....when it create..... we give all support to our army & BDR.....

This way army & BDR inspired by public.......This time our armys sylogical power increase extremely......We want it ....then we listen burma, also indirectly india....

Thats Not right.....??


----------



## Straight

To determine whether we should be involved,*pro-actively*, in a war with Myanmar---at this particular juncture---should not we consider the following vital questions: 

1. Who is the prospective crocodile to enter Bangladesh through the self-digged canal of war ? 

2. Whether this croc will interfere mercilessly in our religious, political, social, economical life ?.

Nevertheless, we want or not, war will be imposed anyway on ever-weeping and bleeding Bangladesh by extension of regional and global issues. Those who ruthlessly want us to serve them at the expense of our nation and national interest will not spare us any further.

Yet, we must win. How ? Let us put our suggestions now.


----------



## raihan.iiuc

A columist Analysis that Myanmar crisis, But I think its not perfect.....

Read it....The Daily Inqilab


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> There are some problems regarding your statement.
> 
> *1*.First of all,India-Bangladesh border is huge.And we cannot afford to put so many soldiers in the border,as our army has around 160000 troops.Each Divisions consists of 10000 to 20000 troops.Where do you plan to put them?
> 
> *2*.Sending a division of army troops will allow India to bring troops and fortify near border.And we will be seen as the aggressor in the West.We will lose the support from west,which we would have otherwise gotten *if* India attacked BD first.
> 
> *3*.Myanmar has a huge army.To fight them,we will need at least 50000 on that border alone.So surely not adequate number of troops to send in the India-Bangladesh border.
> 
> So I think this is not applicable.Instead we should keep BDR on *high alert*.They can hold off attacks until army reaches there,if there is any attack from India.



Thank you for your cool-headed and point by point answer. The self-proclaimed theorists, military advisers and doctrinairs do not even know where the army troops are stationed in peace time. These military advisers think they are always stationed in the border, when in reality the army troops are always kept in the cantonment and they always take trainng on different arms everyday. 

It is okay if there is an increase in the number of division. In fact, I have heard that a new division is being raised and stationed in a new garrison in the both sides of Jamuna bridge for its protection. This could be a reason, although I am not so sure, that military personnels are manning the bridge traffic. 

But, it made me laugh for that childish suggestion by the theorist that if one division is transferred to the Burmese border then another NEW division must be put along the Indian border. Does he have any idea how long does it take to raise and train a new division?

The implied meaning of the theorist is, since a new division has not yet been raised, therefore, all troops must be stationed only along the Indian border, and the Burma border should be kept free of BD troops. This implication is criminal considering that Burma is an aggressor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Straight said:


> To determine whether we should be involved,*pro-actively*, in a war with Myanmar---at this particular juncture---should not we consider the following vital questions:
> 
> 1. Who is the prospective crocodile to enter Bangladesh through the self-digged canal of war ?
> 
> 2. Whether this croc will interfere mercilessly in our religious, political, social, economical life ?.
> 
> Nevertheless, we want or not, war will be imposed anyway on ever-weeping and bleeding Bangladesh by extension of regional and global issues. Those who ruthlessly want us to serve them at the expense of our nation and national interest will not spare us any further.
> 
> Yet, we must win. How ? Let us put our suggestions now.



Your suggestion is then, if Burma attacks us, takes away our sea territories and keeps on pushing Rohingyas on us, even then we will not react at all. But, instead, we will give into all their claims, and then will keep on doing research who are behind the Burmese aggressor? Is this not what we have been doing since the Plassey on 23 June, 1757? 

If we cannot protect what is rightfully ours now, then it is useless to demand a Statehood in this harsh world. We have to fight and survive and punish any, I say any, country that dares to try to take over us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

eastwatch said:


> Your suggestion is then, if Burma attacks us, takes away our sea territories and keeps on pushing Rohingyas on us, even then we will not react at all. But, instead, we will give into all their claims, and then will keep on doing research who are behind the Burmese aggressor? Is this not what we have been doing since the Plassey on 23 June, 1757?
> 
> If we cannot protect what is rightfully ours now, then it is useless to demand a Statehood in this harsh world. We have to fight and survive and punish any, I say any, country that dares to try to take over us.



I am sorry that my post is not self-explanatory enough---without refering to the immediate earlier one.

I wanted to mean that we have to win this war anyway. We should remain prepared and vigilant as if the war will enact this night.

But we should not start the war at our behest. 

Nevertheless, war will be imposed anyway. So, our preparation, strategy, technics, and associated foreign policy and home activities, in-side and out-side supply lines must also be planned & structured properly & effective enough to repulse---at all fronts--the design of those who are plunging us into this war.

*In addition, we must be thoughtful on, careful to & vigilant against---to address squarely---the crocodile that will enter our life if we pro-actively jump into the war. Sadly, this is also similarly applicable even if we trapped in the war being imposed upon. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

KillBill said:


> Eastwatch, when is it proved that its RAWs hand behind the Burma's confidence? The report posted by Zakir does not say anything like that. The report says there could be India's hand in that.


If there is indeed an Indian hand behind the Burmese Junta's defiant attitude, I can tell you one thing. The war will not be limited there. An Indian influence means a less or no influence of China on Burma.

So, what China will do in the future to protect its future route to the Bay of Bengal? If China finds a self-centered ruling Junta in Rangoon playing against China, then China may not put all its eggs in only the Burmese basket. 

In a scenerio like this, India may expect a proliferation of terrorist activities throughout its NE. International borders have always changed in the past. It is also changing now. China may act as a catalyst to make a change in the NE that allows it to go to the Bay thru Bangladesh.

In such a situation, no one expects our lady politicians to support such a Chinese overture. However, there are always different power centers in a country like BD or Pakistan. China may bypass the BD govt and work directly with one or two centers of power to destabilize the NE. 

Note that even with AL in power, there may remain many separatist training camps inside BD. Our lady PM and lady FM have little leverage on many such affairs that are under the supervision of our DGFI.

If it is RAW in Burma, then India is certainly playing with fire that will one day engulf its own NE. I just hope the newspapers are just spreading gossips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> Thank you for your cool-headed and point by point answer. The self-proclaimed theorists, military advisers and doctrinairs do not even know where the army troops are stationed in peace time. These military advisers think they are always stationed in the border, when in reality the army troops are always kept in the cantonment and they always take trainng on different arms everyday.
> 
> It is okay if there is an increase in the number of division. In fact, I have heard that a new division is being raised and stationed in a new garrison in the both sides of Jamuna bridge for its protection. This could be a reason, although I am not so sure, that military personnels are manning the bridge traffic.
> 
> But, it made me laugh for that childish suggestion by the theorist that if one division is transferred to the Burmese border then another NEW division must be put along the Indian border. Does he have any idea how long does it take to raise and train a new division?
> 
> The implied meaning of the theorist is, since a new division has not yet been raised, therefore, all troops must be stationed only along the Indian border, and the Burma border should be kept free of BD troops. This implication is criminal considering that Burma is an aggressor.



I dislike your patronizing tone. While my links to the military are well known yours remain speculative. I also dislike the idea of these half-measures when our sovereignty is being threatened by Burma in concert with India. I am not saying to leave the Burma border open while we only guard our borders with India. What I am saying is that we have to take precautions for any eventuality. If the British could raise 30 Divisions during World War II why can't we in defence of our sovereignty raise a few more of our own however long it takes provided we can safe guard our nation. I am sick of people like you saying we can't do this or we cannot do that which plays into our enemies hands - both Burma and India. It is your defeatist mentality which will sink Bangladesh. 

If I am so distrusted by the army why was I sent the following article which no one else has had the guts to distribute - 

*PEELKHANA CONSPIRACY

PROLOGUE*

ENTIRE Bangladesh is convinced that &#8220;Peelkhana massacre was the outcome of a long and deep-rooted conspiracy.&#8221; But there is a mystery shrouding the background of Peelkhana carnage. Somehow or the other, people of Bangladesh do not still know the entire truth. This article endeavors to un-shroud the hidden truth. Purpose is not to vindicate anyone, the pure purpose is to erase the lies and bring the truth to the open. You are not required to believe whatever follows. It is totally up to your judgment. If you believe, you may pass it on to persons who may try to spread the message so that justice, the rarest phenomenon on planet earth, may see light in Bangladesh&#8212;today, tomorrow or year after. If you don&#8217;t believe this article, utter a curse and just put this article into trash and forget it.

FULL STORY &#8211; 

DeshCalling: 2009-09-13


Your credentials pale in comparison to the trust that has been shown to me.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Dhaka to protest Myanmar Navy attack on its fishermen*

Dhaka, Oct 20 (IANS) Bangladesh, which is locked in a border conflict with its eastern neighbour, has alleged that Myanmar Navy Monday attacked its fishermen. Dhaka plans to lodge a formal protest with Yangon.

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), the border guards, said it will lodge a protest with Myanmar authorities against snatching of a Bangladeshi fishing boat and nets by Myanmar naval force Sunday evening.

Rescued fishermen alleged that at least 10 armed navy men of Myanmar took away their boat and fishing nets and left them in the sea though they were fishing in Bangladesh waters.

The land border has been tense as Myanmar has ignored Bangladeshs protests and has gone ahead with erecting a barbed wire fence along the 300 km border.

As per reports in Bangladeshi media, quoting official and intelligence sources, there has been deployment of troops on both sides, movement by naval ships and even readying of fighter jets.

Myanmar has rejected allegations of troops deployment on its side, calling it routine work, New Age newspaper said Tuesday.

Bangladesh has intensified patrolling along the frontier with reinforcements of border guards.

We have beefed up our patrol along Myanmar border and reinforced our outposts there, BDR director general Maj Gen Mohammad Mainul Islam told the newspaper Monday.

Dhaka has rounded up 44 Rohingyas, the Muslim tribals who fled Myanmar as the authorities in Myanmars bordering region have launched a voter enrolment drive.

Bangladesh has mounted diplomatic efforts and at the local level, sought flag meetings by the army and border guards authorities.

However, Lt. Col. Mozammal Hossein, commanding officer of BDRs 42 rifles battalion at Teknaf, said the Myanmarese border guards have not yet replied to BDRs proposal for a flag meeting to defuse border tension. 

Dhaka to protest Myanmar Navy attack on its fishermen | Daily Times India


----------



## mijanur

were there in burmas water??
if not y wasnt any bd soldiers nearby to shoot their a$$es


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> It is a good invention that RAW is behind Burmese military build-ups, but no one is saying who is behind BD build-up. Since there is a RAW instigation in Burma, it is, therefore, necessary that BD wipes out RAW from that country by taking over Arakan.



Since, you cannot even comprehend simple geo political dynamics on who is behind these build up, what is your point on desperately bad mouthing informed analysis done by seasoned analysts and journalists? We know your heart is agnostic to indo-awami scheme. Just desperate pot shot and subscribe to Indian line would not help the truth from come out.


----------



## toxic_pus

Straight said:


> In addition, we must be thoughtful on, careful to & vigilant against---to address squarely---*the crocodile* that will enter our life if we pro-actively jump into the war. Sadly, this is also similarly applicable even if we trapped in the war being imposed upon.


If 'the crocodile' wanted to enter your life, it could have done a long time back. 'The crocodile' has bigger fish to catch. 

Don't flatter yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mijanur

toxic_pus said:


> If 'the crocodile' wanted to enter your life, it could have done a long time back. 'The crocodile' has bigger fish to catch.
> 
> *Don't flatter yourself*.



my favourite speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

toxic_pus said:


> If 'the crocodile' wanted to enter your life, it could have done a long time back. 'The crocodile' has bigger fish to catch.
> 
> Don't flatter yourself.



We may be small like a fish bone but when we stick in India's throat it might make the country choke and die. (a pun on the Chicken neck (Silguri Pass) for those who lack knowledge like some of the BD impostors here)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> I dislike your patronizing tone. While my links to the military are well known yours remain speculative. I also dislike the idea of these half-measures when our sovereignty is being threatened by Burma in concert with India. I am not saying to leave the Burma border open while we only guard our borders with India. What I am saying is that we have to take precautions for any eventuality. If the British could raise 30 Divisions during World War II why can't we in defence of our sovereignty raise a few more of our own however long it takes provided we can safe guard our nation. I am sick of people like you saying we can't do this or we cannot do that which plays into our enemies hands - both Burma and India. It is your defeatist mentality which will sink Bangladesh.
> 
> If I am so distrusted by the army why was I sent the following article which no one else has had the guts to distribute -
> 
> *PEELKHANA CONSPIRACY
> 
> PROLOGUE*
> 
> ENTIRE Bangladesh is convinced that Peelkhana massacre was the outcome of a long and deep-rooted conspiracy. But there is a mystery shrouding the background of Peelkhana carnage. Somehow or the other, people of Bangladesh do not still know the entire truth. This article endeavors to un-shroud the hidden truth. Purpose is not to vindicate anyone, the pure purpose is to erase the lies and bring the truth to the open. You are not required to believe whatever follows. It is totally up to your judgment. If you believe, you may pass it on to persons who may try to spread the message so that justice, the rarest phenomenon on planet earth, may see light in Bangladeshtoday, tomorrow or year after. If you dont believe this article, utter a curse and just put this article into trash and forget it.
> 
> FULL STORY 
> 
> DeshCalling: 2009-09-13
> 
> 
> Your credentials pale in comparison to the trust that has been shown to me.


Mr. Munshi, 


Thank you very much for quizzing the balls of the metaphoric Sagol Sana/Raw Bhazakar. Now, please hold it tight for me to conduct the most painful surgery. Once the balls are removed, I would send the delicious soup made off it in RAW head-quarter to draw the first line of our defense. Then take them head on one by one with the help of 156 millions of my fellow countrymen. Thus the era of dalal RAWMUA, RAWAMY LEAGUE would start to end for ever. BTW if you have means to track RAWs in our land that practice "Chorer Maa'r boro Ghala" art then please disclose it here.

On a separate note that lowest of the low has the guts to call us "Burmese Razakar" whilst he himself dodges from all the rational discussions then threatens us by creating fallacies, pounding on lies to derive more lies later to bully us by using them but accuses us for the same? What a practice of Upside downtime"! By "force and deception" this RAW like fukcin fukc tries to make us 'give in' to his scheme. Aah! Aah !! This isnt happening in BD as long as 156 million Mujahids are alive.

Now coming to the core of the issue, whether a perpetted war should be fought or not be decided on,
1.	what is the likely outcome of it?
2.	Who might benefit from it? 
3.	How much of a resource do we have and how long we can sustain besides the immoral aspects of it?
Knowing the dire straightness of BD-MIL and lack of arms, ammos vs. a vs. Burmese, how can a patriotic person keep continue the tune war mongering? This should be the first question to judge the motive of such war monger IMO.


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> *Once the balls are removed, I would send the delicious soup made off it in RAW head-quarter to draw the first line of our defense.......
> 
> Then take them head on one by one with the help of 156 millions of my fellow countrymen........
> 
> 
> What a practice of &#8220;Upside downtime"! By "force and deception" this RAW like fukcin fukc tries to make us 'give in' to his scheme. ........
> 
> Aah Aah !! This isn&#8217;t happening in BD as long as 156 million Mujahids are alive.....*


Obviously you still continue to live in world where war's are won by bullets, if not sword's. Yes fan boy, you would continue with your hate till your last breadth, not because you love your country, but for rush of adrenaline of human blood in your mouth. 

Ummah would be damn proud of you man.


----------



## Straight

eastwatch said:


> If there is indeed an Indian hand behind the Burmese Junta's defiant attitude........
> 
> So, what *China will do *in the future to protect its future route to the Bay of Bengal?..........
> 
> .......... *China may act* as a catalyst to make a change in the NE that allows it to go to the Bay thru Bangladesh.
> 
> .............*China may bypass* the BD govt and work directly with one or two centers of power to destabilize the NE.
> 
> ....................
> 
> If it is RAW in Burma, then *India is certainly playing with fire *that will one day engulf its own NE. ............




When even in your analysis you note correctly that Bangladesh sooner or later will require China to play its card---_if there is indeed an Indian hand behind the Burmese Junta's defiant attitude_---then why not our people demand of GoB to start a favorable diplomacy with China right now, and tell them to stop offending China any further ?

Is this not one of the 1st steps now ? Why people will bear the indulgence of _our lady politicians _any further if they kindly manage to fail ?

Also included in 1st series of steps :

1. To mobilize public support in the right direction
2. To set up the right machinery for International diplomacy and campaign
3. To have alternative solutions to meet the contingency arising out of Chittagong---the lifeline pivot point---get hit adversely. Export-Import will suffer, Fuel oil shortage will occur within 1st 2 weeks, Outside supply line will be snapped etc. etc.

All of us need to come out of our respective narrow party-allegiance to devise effective solutions and preparedness on national level with true patriotism. We must install a capable administration at home with strong moral foundation.

Without a spot of doubt, BA is much capable of and more superbly trained to handle Myanmar aggressor. See the Comparison Data which are also favorable: 

(1) Bangladesh-Myanmar Economic Strength: Source - CIA Fact Book <http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LJsVgqBJVsg/St1Dnm5t3AI/AAAAAAAABnM/_WZ-84CL-WA/s1600-h/bd-burma2.jpg>
(2) Bangladesh-Myanmar Military Strength : Source - Janes Defence weekly <http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_LJsVgqBJVsg/St1IWbTrqZI/AAAAAAAABnU/Znb2h4evXYc/s1600-h/bd-burma1.jpg>

But, a military campaign can not run in isolation of favorable & complimentary home establishment, diplomatic campaign and capable civil adminstration. We can not commit and then compromise our beloved Armed Forces in a half-backed campaign where in-charges are still playing dumb & deaf.

*But, is everything OK & favorable at home front ?*

Members are requested to respond avoiding biting each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

HO HO..

bangladesh is getting 21 Sea vessel (not sure what they are) from uncle sam. 
http://www.prothom-alo.com/detail/date/2009-10-21/news/13672

Kick those basted burmese out of Bay of Bengal.


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> When even in your analysis you note correctly that Bangladesh sooner or later will require China to play its card---_if there is indeed an Indian hand behind the Burmese Junta's defiant attitude_---then why not our people demand of GoB to start a favorable diplomacy with China right now, and tell them to stop offending China any further ?
> 
> Is this not one of the 1st steps now ? Why people will bear the indulgence of &#8216;_our lady politicians&#8217; _any further if they kindly manage to fail ?
> 
> Also included in 1st series of steps :
> 
> 1. To mobilize public support in the right direction
> 2. To set up the right machinery for International diplomacy and campaign
> 3. To have alternative solutions to meet the contingency arising out of Chittagong---the lifeline pivot point---get hit adversely. Export-Import will suffer, Fuel oil shortage will occur within 1st 2 weeks, Outside supply line will be snapped etc. etc.
> 
> All of us need to come out of our respective narrow party-allegiance to devise effective solutions and preparedness on national level with true patriotism. We must install a capable administration at home with strong moral foundation.
> 
> Without a spot of doubt, BA is much capable of and more superbly trained to handle Myanmar aggressor. See the Comparison Data which are also favorable:
> 
> (1) Bangladesh-Myanmar Economic Strength: Source - CIA Fact Book <http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_LJsVgqBJVsg/St1Dnm5t3AI/AAAAAAAABnM/_WZ-84CL-WA/s1600-h/bd-burma2.jpg>
> (2) Bangladesh-Myanmar Military Strength : Source - Janes Defence weekly <http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_LJsVgqBJVsg/St1IWbTrqZI/AAAAAAAABnU/Znb2h4evXYc/s1600-h/bd-burma1.jpg>
> 
> But, a military campaign can not run in isolation of favorable & complimentary home establishment, diplomatic campaign and capable civil adminstration. We can not commit and then compromise our beloved Armed Forces in a half-backed campaign where in-charges are still playing dumb & deaf.
> 
> *But, is everything OK & favorable at home front ?*
> 
> Members are requested to respond avoiding biting each other.



Its too early to talk about chinese card now. Chinese did not side with BD in 1991 standoff with Myanmar. Dont forget that.

Also we never had any strategic relationship with Chinese. I mean never. No matter what you say, BD under all govt never wanted to irk India by engaging itself with any kind of defence ties with any country. Now under this circumstances why would China support us instead of Myanmar? The best we could expect from them is to stay neutral. 
There are few members who suspected that China will turn away from us if we engage ourself with India. But the irony is, Myanmar is licking Indian feet for quite some time now. They even have more defence co-operation with India than Chinese, at least getting free stuffs and all. Still Chinese favoring Myanmar than us or may be its hypothetical.
What BD is doing now is quite smart. They are more into practical diplomacy. Just follow the following observation.

1) After coming to power, AL first sent its envoys to China assuring them or expecting them to continue their support towards BD. Abul Hossain tried hard for Rail Link to China via Myanmar. Also BD asked more than 4 billion dollar from China. which clearly showed intention.
2) BD as usual is favoring Chinese companies to lead infrastructure projects.
3) With India, BD is doing great regarding carrot diplomacy. India will not get direct transit through BD but will get rail and water. For direct transit they may wait another 10 years.
4) BD sent maritime boundary issue for arbitration which is great as they knew there will not be any outcome through bilateral discussion. So why to waste time.
5) BD also did great with Uncle Sam. They are giving us 21 Sea vessel for our Navy. Not a bad deal.


The above observation made me to think that BD is in the right direction. But failed miserably with Myanmar. I still dont understand why after Dipu Moni's visit to Rengoon they still remained as hostile as they were one year before.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> Its too early to talk about chinese card now. Chinese did not side with BD in 1991 standoff with Myanmar. Dont forget that.
> 
> Also we never had any strategic relationship with Chinese. I mean never. No matter what you say, BD under all govt never wanted to irk India by engaging itself with any kind of defence ties with any country. Now under this circumstances why would China support us instead of Myanmar? The best we could expect from them is to stay neutral.
> There are few members who suspected that China will turn away from us if we engage ourself with India. But the irony is, Myanmar is licking Indian feet for quite some time now. They even have more defence co-operation with India than Chinese, at least getting free stuffs and all. Still Chinese favoring Myanmar than us or may be its hypothetical.
> What BD is doing now is quite smart. They are more into practical diplomacy. Just follow the following observation.
> 
> 1) After coming to power, AL first sent its envoys to China assuring them or expecting them to continue their support towards BD. Abul Hossain tried hard for Rail Link to China via Myanmar. Also BD asked more than 4 billion dollar from China. which clearly showed intention.
> 2) BD as usual is favoring Chinese companies to lead infrastructure projects.
> 3) With India, BD is doing great regarding carrot diplomacy. India will not get direct transit through BD but will get rail and water. For direct transit they may wait another 10 years.
> 4) BD sent maritime boundary issue for arbitration which is great as they knew there will not be any outcome through bilateral discussion. So why to waste time.
> 5) BD also did great with Uncle Sam. They are giving us 21 Sea vessel for our Navy. Not a bad deal.
> 
> 
> The above observation made me to think that BD is in the right direction. But failed miserably with Myanmar. I still dont understand why after Dipu Moni's visit to Rengoon they still remained as hostile as they were one year before.



Iaj:The later part of your post is valid. To start with, there is no credible info suggesting a conventional War. Coming to your post..

*No matter what you say, BD under all govt never wanted to irk India by engaging itself with any kind of defence ties with any country...*

Are you suggesting your defence tie's were governed by what pleases Delhi? ... Are you kidding us?

*Now under this circumstances why would China support us instead of Myanmar? The best we could expect from them is to stay neutral. *
Its really not that complicated. China remains biggest supporter of Junta. It has got nothing to do with BD. Had there been a iota of chances of war, you would have seen Chinese movement.... we dont see any so far.



> But the irony is, Myanmar is licking Indian feet for quite some time now. They even have more defence co-operation with India than Chinese, at least getting free stuffs and all.


Actually its the other way around. We fear the Encirclement, you see


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> Dumper from Liendia,
> 
> If Balmiki's Ramayan wasn't painful enough for the globe on giving birth of 1B hanumans that would swarm the internet by "Bande Maa'taram" type of war cry then it needed no more wait for the bitter end. Time to give the rise of Magnath & Raban from East, West, North and South that would make sure that those hanumans get contained in Bharat-Mata before pollution reaches out another planet.
> 
> Now, before encroaching again in my territory, remember Ummah's dildo is much bigger than 71's Punjabi ones that has shown its power for thousand years in the very land of your Bharat-Mata. Say Subahanallah now!



Well M_Saint, the strawman of yours would have reflected as courageous had you spoken the same in a non Islamic forum. That would have been courage indeed.

Being a representative of my country on a international forum , alas, bounds me to word's that represent our culture. I see, you don't have any such bounding's. Subahanallah.


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> Well M_Saint, the strawman of yours would have reflected as courageous had you spoken the same in a non Islamic forum. That would have been courage indeed.
> 
> Being a representative of my country on a international forum , alas, bounds me to word's that represent our culture. I see, you don't have any such bounding's. Subahanallah.



Liedune was the word repeatedly spitted by U, right Mr. clean? And even I were to travel to take on Advani's type in Raban's land then straw man of mine wouldn't be closer to any Bharatis that write P.H.D thesis/make LCA engine in Garzas land, would I Sire?Dalits, Asasprisyas of 156 millions of mine are written in Bharat's discovery. Now would you spare us from digging an unnecessary canal, in where your Bharati crocodiles would eat us more than Burmese Junta, please?


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> Liedune was the word repeatedly spitted by U, right Mr. clean? And even I were to travel to take on Advani's type in Raban's land then straw man of mine wouldn't be closer to any Bharatis that write P.H.D thesis/make LCA engine in Garzas land, would I Sire?



LieDune ........ Yes indeed, Racist ..... No, that would be you, Sir.
Obviously you dont get the meaning of Strawman, i believe.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> HO HO..
> 
> bangladesh is getting 21 Sea vessel (not sure what they are) from uncle sam.
> ????? ??? - ????????? ????? ???? ??????? ??????? ?????
> 
> Kick those basted burmese out of Bay of Bengal.



Professor Iazdani Sire! Please spare yourself from performing baffonaries. If Sagol could be used to plough paddy field then cow wouldn't be required in IND. Similarly, if smaller Gun-boats could do frigate's job then pentagon would make the best use BD's dockyards. Do you even know that BN's ULSHAN class doesn't fall under Frigate's category (Less than 3000 Tons Displacement), let alone others thus we infect don't even have one good NAVAL vessel in real term. So, how practical is to roar for kicking Burmese arses that overall has 5 times stronger army than us?


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Its too early to talk about chinese card now. Chinese did not side with BD in 1991 standoff with Myanmar. Dont forget that.
> 
> Also we never had any strategic relationship with Chinese. I mean never. No matter what you say, BD under all govt never wanted to irk India by engaging itself with any kind of defence ties with any country. Now under this circumstances why would China support us instead of Myanmar? The best we could expect from them is to stay neutral.
> There are few members who suspected that China will turn away from us if we engage ourself with India. But the irony is, Myanmar is licking Indian feet for quite some time now. They even have more defence co-operation with India than Chinese, at least getting free stuffs and all. Still Chinese favoring Myanmar than us or may be its hypothetical.
> What BD is doing now is quite smart. They are more into practical diplomacy. Just follow the following observation.
> 
> 1) After coming to power, AL first sent its envoys to China assuring them or expecting them to continue their support towards BD. Abul Hossain tried hard for Rail Link to China via Myanmar. Also BD asked more than 4 billion dollar from China. which clearly showed intention.
> 2) BD as usual is favoring Chinese companies to lead infrastructure projects.
> 3) With India, BD is doing great regarding carrot diplomacy. India will not get direct transit through BD but will get rail and water. For direct transit they may wait another 10 years.
> 4) BD sent maritime boundary issue for arbitration which is great as they knew there will not be any outcome through bilateral discussion. So why to waste time.
> 5) BD also did great with Uncle Sam. They are giving us 21 Sea vessel for our Navy. Not a bad deal.
> 
> 
> The above observation made me to think that BD is in the right direction. But failed miserably with Myanmar. I still dont understand why after Dipu Moni's visit to Rengoon they still remained as hostile as they were one year before.



From the look "digital deception 2" is written all over your so called "observation". We all know in last 10 months how awami "didgital deception 1" unfolded. 

China single handedly supplied and helped build Bangladesh defense forces from ashes. Specially when indian forces looted all armament from Bangladesh after the independence. When Bangladesh territorial integrity was at risk by indian instigated and funded terror campaign in CHT, it was Chinese arms that helped us. It was Chinese who build the Bangladesh first assault rifle factory. It was Chinese who provided C-802 missile to protect 120km range of our maritime boundary. These are direct result of "Bangladesh China Defence Cooperation Agreement" signed during (2005) last elected BNP govt. So stop spreading your indo-awami inspired &#8220;digital deception 2&#8221;.

As any novice can only think black and white; you are doing the same &#8211; asking why China picking Myanmar over us. Fact is China has not picked any side. And certainly don&#8217;t want to have clash between BD-Myanmar instigated by Indians.

And anyone thinking of giving Chinese few hundred million dollars contract will be enough for them to look the other way while Awami stooges govt arrange strategic back stabing, are thinking rest of us are na&#239;ve here. Chinese are far more smarter. China has close to $3 trillion in reserve and few million from Bangladesh not even counted and relation with Bangladesh is not solely based on money.

As early as few months ago, China was eager to build road through Myanmar. With Awami stooges arranging back stabbing Chinese would be less interested. Very thing indian desired for long time.

By the way what kind of fishing boat or fishing boat watching platform uncle has offered. With $4.6 million not even a decent fishing boat can be purchased, let alone naval ship. But please do provide link (other than prothom lie).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> HO HO..
> 
> bangladesh is getting 21 Sea vessel (not sure what they are) from uncle sam.
> ????? ??? - ????????? ????? ???? ??????? ??????? ?????
> 
> Kick those basted burmese out of Bay of Bengal.



Nothing there to start jumping about this.They did not give any details about the boats.These boats are at best patrol boats I think.May be a armed with only high calibre machine guns.
Good for catching Pirates and terrorists.And may be scaring off NASAKA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

mijanur said:


> toxic_pus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't flatter yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> my favourite speech
Click to expand...

...if only it was your favorite act.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> *Specially when indian forces looted all armament from Bangladesh after the independence.........
> 
> And certainly don&#8217;t want to have clash between BD-Myanmar instigated by Indians........
> 
> Very thing indian desired for long time.....
> *
> .



Here, you do, exactly what you have been accusing EastWatch of. Make falsified claims without providing any independent source. We still wait.


----------



## ilovebd

BDR-Nasaka flag level Discussion

A battalion level Flag discussion has started between Bangladesh's BDR and myanmar's nasaka. Today at 10:15 am this discussion has started at Myanmar. Bangladesh team is consisted of 11 personnel leaded by Lieutenant Colonel Mozammel Hossain leader of 42 BDR battalion.


Reported Today (21.10.09) on online edition of the Daily prothom alo in Bengali.


----------



## toxic_pus

MBI Munshi said:


> We may be small like a fish bone but when we stick in India's throat it might make the country choke and die. (a pun on the Chicken neck (Silguri Pass) for those who lack knowledge like some of the BD impostors here)


So, a country surrounded on 3 and 3/4th sides by another country can choke the later to death?

Look what you have done to my dog.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> HO HO..
> 
> bangladesh is getting 21 Sea vessel (not sure what they are) from uncle sam.
> ????? ??? - ????????? ????? ???? ??????? ??????? ?????
> 
> Kick those basted burmese out of Bay of Bengal.


As usual, the US recommendation for BD has been sweetened with words like 'terrorists' etc. instead of a possible attack from Burma or another neighbour. It is good that USA is now extending assistance with naval ships at a time when BD urgently needs it.

Since 1971, USA has extended more than $5 billion worth of assistance to BD in various sectors. Now, the latest assistance in the naval sector is another important milestone to this continuous process. Long Live BD-USA Friendship and Down With Burma.

By the way, some pro-Burmese were eagerly pointing fingers at RAW. But, when I pointed out that a war is needed to kick out RAW from Burma, they keep mum. I was expecting this from these Burmese. Their mask is open now.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Professor Iazdani Sire! Please spare yourself from performing baffonaries. If Sagol could be used to plough paddy field then cow wouldn't be required in IND. Similarly, if smaller Gun-boats could do frigate's job then pentagon would make the best use BD's dockyards.* Do you even know that BN's ULSHAN class doesn't fall under Frigate's category (Less than 3000 Tons Displacement),* let alone others thus we infect don't even have one good NAVAL vessel in real term. So, how practical is to roar for kicking Burmese arses that overall has 5 times stronger army than us?




About the boats from US,I agree with you.Goats can not be used for ploughing fields.But still good for us,as they will be used to catch pirates.

It doesn't have to be greater than 3000 tons displacement to be classified as frigate.Frigates have different role(e.g. Anti-submarine warfare frigate),and this Ulsan class is guided missile frigate.
Yes it may be termed as light frigate.But that does not mean its not good.*Republic of Korea Navy has 9 of them in active service.*
Chinese Type 053H3 frigate is also below 3000 ton,but is classified as frigate.There are many other classes of frigates which is below 3000 tons.

BNS Khalid Bin walid has these armaments:

*4 x Otomat Mk. II Block IV AShM; 8 x FM-90N SAM; 1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid; 4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS; 6 x 324 mm B-515 (2 triple) tubes-Whitehead A244S; 2 x Super Barricade launchers*


The SAM upgrades were done recently with an expense of 120 crore.I don't see why it should not be termed as a good vessel.
And I think a navy is soon going to have an air wing too.BAF have provided the training for it.Also recently a Naval commando school was established.It was shown in onirban.


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> As usual, the US recommendation for BD has been sweetened with words like 'terrorists' etc. instead of a possible attack from Burma or another neighbour. It is good that USA is now extending assistance with naval ships at a time when BD urgently needs it.
> 
> Since 1971, USA has extended more than $5 billion worth of assistance to BD in various sectors. Now, the latest assistance in the naval sector is another important milestone to this continuous process. Long Live BD-USA Friendship and Down With Burma.
> 
> By the way, some pro-Burmese were eagerly pointing fingers at RAW. But, when I pointed out that a war is needed to kick out RAW from Burma, they keep mum. I was expecting this from these Burmese. Their mask is open now.




Once again it goes to show how much deception bubble still working through your system. US "fishing boat" some newspaper repotred has no value to Bangladesh navy. Yet your childish toy mentality running away with it.

You can try package awami digital deception with kicking RAW etc. But no one is buying your deception. Kicking Myanmar without even proper ammunition stock in Bangladesh is recipe for inviting indian army into Bangladesh. As soon as awami stooges came to power they made sure bridges are burned and Bangladesh defense forces left high and dry by antagonizing China. Now in this stage of the game Bangladesh army is used as pawn to advance indian hegemonic desire making Bangladesh a true subservient entity.


----------



## idune

toxic_pus said:


> Look what you have done to my dog.



It looks more like you.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Once again it goes to show how much deception bubble still working through your system. US "fishing boat" some newspaper repotred has no value to Bangladesh navy. Yet your childish toy mentality running away with it.
> 
> You can try package awami &#8220;digital deception&#8221; with &#8220;kicking RAW&#8221; etc. But no one is buying your deception. Kicking Myanmar without even proper ammunition stock in Bangladesh is recipe for inviting indian army into Bangladesh. As soon as awami stooges came to power they made sure bridges are burned and Bangladesh defense forces left high and dry by antagonizing China. Now in this stage of the game Bangladesh army is used as pawn to advance indian hegemonic desire making Bangladesh a true subservient entity.


Someone proposes to ATTACK, INVADE, PUNISH a big India, but, at the same time, starts crying when it is time to REPULSE an attack from a small Burma saying BD has no AMMUNITIONS. Good, so far very good to know the true identity of some people.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> So, how practical is to roar for kicking Burmese arses that overall has 5 times stronger army than us?



I forgot to reply to this before.

We are ill-prepared for a war now.We should try to defuse the tension at hand by talks not guns,*for now*.

I say *for now*,because as Straight sir pointed out that* "war will eventually be imposed upon us"*.I totally agree with that.That's why we should start preparing for now.Because it can not be guaranteed that,in future Burma won't attack us.In last one year,we had 3 stand offs.So within one or two years,there might very well be a serious conflict.

Getting in a fight now will not only damage our economic growth,but also will further weaken the armed forces.

But if they attack us now,we don't have any other choice left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Here, you do, exactly what you have been accusing EastWatch of. Make falsified claims without providing any independent source. We still wait.



indian army looting armaments from independent Bangladesh is well documented. For rest multiple anlaysis posted in this long thread.

But in indian definition only desireable proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself. Got it stinker.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> I forgot to reply to this before.
> 
> We are ill-prepared for a war now.We should try to defuse the tension at hand by talks not guns,*for now*.
> 
> I say *for now*,because as Straight sir pointed out that* "war will eventually be imposed upon us"*.I totally agree with that.That's why we should start preparing for now.Because it can not be guaranteed that,in future Burma won't attack us.In last one year,we had 3 stand offs.So within one or two years,there might very well be a serious conflict.
> 
> Getting in a fight now will not only damage our economic growth,but also will further weaken the armed forces.
> 
> But if they attack us now,we don't have any other choice left.



Exactly, dear Leon.

If attacked, we must retaliate with all available might---for our honor.

But, to proceed deliberately for war---without putting the in-house front in order---is entirely a different and foolish notion. We can not commit and waste our beloved BA irresponsively.

*The diplomacy and military & political efforts at home---leading to war by delaying & timing itself to one's crucial advantage---is also a high form of war. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

eastwatch said:


> Someone proposes to ATTACK, INVADE, PUNISH a big India, but, at the same time, starts crying when it is time to REPULSE an attack from a small Burma saying BD has no AMMUNITIONS. Good, so far very good to know the true identity of some people.



Did Myanmar attack??? But in your countless post you already made clear of your desire for an war which is in line with indo awami game plan. Destroy Bangladesh defense forces and invite indian army and control into Bangladesh. 

True identity of your awami stooge kind had become much clear with "digital deception" series playing out over last 9 months.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> *indian army looting armaments from independent Bangladesh is well documented. For rest multiple anlaysis posted in this long thread*.


Any independent source will do, if you can.



> *But in indian definition only desireable proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself. Got it stinker.*


Forget desirable, you have not provide a single independent source to back your poop.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Any independent source will do, if you can.
> 
> 
> Forget desirable, you have not provide a single independent source to back your poop.



In indian definition only desireable proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself. Got it stinker.


----------



## macrocks

Guys as far as I see this situation, it stands as follows.

Bangladesh had objected to reports suggesting that china is building a Dam on Brahmputra river. Although China's diplomats rejected any such move but the communist party of China is looking for such a Dam in near future and were kind of amused at BD's objection. So they decided to play some of their mind games with BD mainly to distract BD. The current situation is created by their support for the mynmar junta to see both Bangladesh and India's reaction to it.

Although I am sure that there would be no war as china usually just test nations and must have told the junta to restrain from any misadventure but still BD will have to trek carefully. I am sure that BD army is capable of handling the war but keeping in mind the International pressure on Mynmar for holding a peaceful election in 2010, combined with their urge for keeping the people of their own country within control the chances of any misadventure is minimal.

Also China will have to help BD in case of an outwright war, otherwise they will lose years of strategic moves they made in cosying upto BD for mainly encircling India. Thus BD need not worry. The thing to be done however is to realise the potential of Mynmar's army so that BD can arm itself adequately.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> In indian definition only desireable proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself. Got it stinker.


Again, im not asking for desirable proof. I'm asking you for any independent source to backup YOUR claim's. What you and i BELIEVE don't make it to history books, unfortunately.


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> Any independent source will do, if you can.



Indian army taking armaments from defeated Pakistan army can be seen as war booty not looting.But there were reports of Indian army looting Industrial machineries from Bangladeshi factories.
But the problem is no official report was submitted.And as far as I know,even the newspapers at that time did not report it.(Actually they were in no position to report just after the war)So if one has to believe it,it has to be from the account of eyewitnesses.

Now believing it or not depends on you.*But let's not derail the thread with off topic discussions.Let us get back to the topic.*


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need *

Kiran Chaube 
Oct. 19, 2009 

Yangon had brought in tanks, artillery and warships to to push 15,000 Rohingyas refugees into Bangladesh. 

The Bangladesh Rifles have been kept on high alert along the southeast frontier.Officials said over 3,000 border guards were deployed to reinforce BDR positions at Cox's Bazaar-Teknaf fronts along the 271 km. 

*Bangladesh is looking towards India for assistance in case of a conflict. *In addition, the country is negotiating with China and requesting help from the United Nations. 

Indian Army Eastern Command headquartered in Fort Williams of Kolkata is watching the situation very closely. 

Indiadaily.com - Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need


----------



## idune

Here is news link on india pushing for subservient defense pact with Bangladesh.

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/full...D=173775&sec=1


----------



## leonblack08

Is Indiadaily.com a reliable source for news?

the website didn't look good to me.Can anyone give some light on it?


----------



## idune

Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma

Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten | ??????? ????? | ???? | Rupi Nyhet

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bangladesh turned into a theatre of covert war .......
Why Tripura?
On October 5, concerned ministers and officials from Tripura and Bangladesh inaugurated a new land custom station at Feni-Belonia border while, within months, at least eight such custom stations are slated to be built along the 856 km. long, largely natural- barrier-free Tripura- Bangladesh border, according to a reliable source. 
Although four of the northeastern states-Assam, Tripura, Meghalaya and Mizoram - share about 1,879 km border with Bangladesh, the extra priority being accorded to Tripura is for reasons which are purely geopolitical. Besides having accessible borders with Bangladesh, Myanmar-China lines of communication can be choked off from stronger military presence in Tripura alone. 
The source says the other mapped out destinations of Bangladesh for uses as conduits for India's military manoeuvres are: Agartala-Dhaka (150 km); Kailashahr-Sylhet (90 km); Sabroom-Chittagong (75 km); Sonamura-Comilla (25 km). 
Meanwhile, the Akhaurah land port, only 150 km east of Dhaka and just 5 km west of Tripura capital Agartala, has already been inaugurated as a common border port and is being geared as a major launching pad for trade, and, for troop manoeuvring between mainland India and Tripura via Bangladesh, when needed.
One of the other main undertakings in this grand strategy is to connect Agartala and Kolkata via Bangladesh to reduce over 1500 km distance between the two Indian cities into over 330 km, and, to connect Tripura's Sabroom with Chittagong port. 
While the regime in Dhaka may either be ignorant of the consequences of these acts, or is beholden to foreign powers, the message from one of the secessionist leaders of India's Northeast could not be prompter and clearer.
Barely 48 hours before the inauguration of the joint custom station at Feni-Belonia on October 5 by the Shipping and Commerce Ministers of Bangladesh and an Indian counterpart, Ranjan Daimary alias D R Nabla, president of the outlawed National Democratic Front of Bodoland (NDFB), said in a statement, "I would like to request the government of Bangladesh to extend helping hands in our struggle for freedom." 
In a rare display of emotion by any separatist leader of his likes, Nabla said, "If our people have helped Bangladeshis on all counts for freedom from Pakistan without questioning their legitimacy or whatsoever, it becomes an obligation for the people and the government of Bangladesh too to help us in our freedom struggle against India." 
Nabla added, "Particularly, I would like to request the security forces of Bangladesh not to harass or arrest our cadres and members when they sometimes cross to Bangladesh for their safety and security." The rebel leader turned nostalgic when he claimed, "Even my parents had adopted a destitute and hapless young Bangladeshi boy in 1972. His name was Quiddos Mia."
Like many other insurgent groups operating in the troubled region, the NDFB has been fighting for an independent homeland for the Bodo tribe of Assam since 1986 and the statement of Nabla coincided with the celebration of the NDFB's 23 years of founding anniversary.
HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## KillBill

idune said:


> *Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need *
> 
> Kiran Chaube
> Oct. 19, 2009
> 
> Yangon had brought in tanks, artillery and warships to to push 15,000 Rohingyas refugees into Bangladesh.
> 
> The Bangladesh Rifles have been kept on high alert along the southeast frontier.Officials said over 3,000 border guards were deployed to reinforce BDR positions at Cox's Bazaar-Teknaf fronts along the 271 km.
> 
> *Bangladesh is looking towards India for assistance in case of a conflict. *In addition, the country is negotiating with China and requesting help from the United Nations.
> 
> Indian Army Eastern Command headquartered in Fort Williams of Kolkata is watching the situation very closely.
> 
> Indiadaily.com - Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need



Ofcourse India will help BD in case of need. I donno BD can take help from China but not from India? Ridiculous. I know I know some conspiracy theorist will suggest this is all staged drama to get into BD and loot. BTW I wish no war happens and the tension gets diffused through diplomacy and even if the War breaks out, India should not get involved directly


----------



## KillBill

leonblack08 said:


> Is Indiadaily.com a reliable source for news?
> 
> the website didn't look good to me.Can anyone give some light on it?



Nah  looks to me like a gossip channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

leonblack08 said:


> Is Indiadaily.com a reliable source for news?
> 
> the website didn't look good to me.Can anyone give some light on it?



rupeenews.


----------



## idune

and stinker just ran away ....


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> Indian army taking armaments from defeated Pakistan army can be seen as war booty not looting.But there were reports of Indian army looting Industrial machineries from Bangladeshi factories.
> But the problem is no official report was submitted.And as far as I know,even the newspapers at that time did not report it.(Actually they were in no position to report just after the war)So if one has to believe it,it has to be from the account of eyewitnesses.
> 
> Now believing it or not depends on you.*But let's not derail the thread with off topic discussions.Let us get back to the topic.*


Leon, as you said, this is hear say. In this world where conspiracy theories abound, its easy to float such rumors, why .. just read our and pak's textbook and you will see two different version's of same event. No Rocket science here. Possible, unruly soldiers indulging in acts of hooliganism, in individual capacity, is believable... but not as a state policy.

Second, looting of Industrial Machinery by Armed forces, needs to have some reason behind it. Its fairly common for rouge elements in Armed forces to do vandalizing, rapes, etc on the attacked land. But Industrial Machinery, to be looted for void/lack of such in domestic area, transported to home land and then put to practical use.... stretches imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

arihant said:


> rupeenews.



In indian definition only desireable proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself. 

How ironic though indiadaily news corroborate the article 
"Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma"


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> and stinker just ran away ....



LieDune, if you are referring to me, im still awaiting the independent source of your false claim's.


----------



## KillBill

leonblack08 said:


> Is Indiadaily.com a reliable source for news?
> 
> the website didn't look good to me.Can anyone give some light on it?



I know, I will be flamed for asking this question but still I need to ask this to idune. 
Idune sir, Whats the filter you use in google to find such sources?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> LieDune, if you are referring to me, im still awaiting the independent source of your false claim's.



stinker scroll up, several articles posted including one from indiadaily proving indian intention of using BD to impose its hemonic desire. Then again nothing will be independent or desireable unless it does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> How ironic though indiadaily news corroborate the article
> "Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma"



Corroborate? They are simply quoting DailyStar article. Is that your idea of a INDEPENDENT source?


----------



## arihant

KillBill said:


> I know, I will be flamed for asking this question but still I need to ask this to idune.
> Idune sir, Whats the filter you use in google to find such sources?



looks to me like " for idune"

Google has recently made special search engine, where you can search from selected sites like rupeenews, etc."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arihant

idune said:


> In indian definition only desireable proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself.
> 
> How ironic though indiadaily news corroborate the article
> "Bharat wages proxy war on Bangladesh using Burma"



And in BD definition, conspiracy theories. We know you better.


----------



## arihant

idune said:


> stinker scroll up, several articles posted including one from indiadaily proving indian intention of using BD to impose its hemonic desire. Then again nothing will be independent or desireable unless it does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself.



from reliable source he doesn't mean indiadaily, dailystar or rupeenews. He mean bbc, cnn, etc.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> stinker several articles posted including one from indiadaily proving indian intention. Then again nothing will be independent or desireable unless it does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself.



No LieDune, they are simply quoting dailyStar article written by Mr.Moin Ansari, which again, talks about your stand-off with Burma.

Let us know what source you quote for your claim regarding your false claim of theft of armament's.


----------



## KillBill

Stumper said:


> Corroborate? They are simply quoting DailyStar article. Is that your idea of a INDEPENDENT source?



Anysite which bashes India, can be termed as an Independent source.Period.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> stinker scroll up, several articles posted including one from indiadaily ...


As usual, you run away by deflecting to articles which have no connection to the topic you are debating.


----------



## idune

Once again in indian definition only desireable and independent proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself.


----------



## KillBill

Stumper said:


> As usual, you run away by deflecting to articles which have no connection to the topic you are debating.



Give him some time buddy, He is googling for such articles, You know how tough it is to get such a proof


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need *

Kiran Chaube 
Oct. 19, 2009 

Yangon had brought in tanks, artillery and warships to to push 15,000 Rohingyas refugees into Bangladesh. 

The Bangladesh Rifles have been kept on high alert along the southeast frontier.Officials said over 3,000 border guards were deployed to reinforce BDR positions at Cox's Bazaar-Teknaf fronts along the 271 km. 

*Bangladesh is looking towards India for assistance in case of a conflict. *In addition, the country is negotiating with China and requesting help from the United Nations. 

Indian Army Eastern Command headquartered in Fort Williams of Kolkata is watching the situation very closely. 

Indiadaily.com - Bangladesh faces tension sparked by Myanmar's reported military and refugee build-up on the border - Indian Military ready to help in case of need


----------



## KillBill

idune said:


> Once again in indian definition only desireable and independent proof is what does not implicate india. For such venture you should look for proof just in yourself.



Same statement for Nth time. 
atleast rephrase buddy.

Bottom line is , you claimed that India as a STATE policy looted BD after 1971 war. Give us a single proof or just keep quiet. Looting personal belongings is done by independent soldiers, and thats a part of post war loot for atleast last 2500 yrs, but no nation will do that as a state policy.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> Here is news link on india pushing for subservient defense pact with Bangladesh.
> 
> http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/full...D=173775&sec=1



The above link is also not found. But, can any one tell me since when the Naya Diganta Editor has become the Chief Executive of Bangladesh? Also, if Indian RAW is always consulting with him, then he must also have become an Indian agent. We must be careful about what he writes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*Dealing with neighbour Myanmar*

Abu Rushd

For a small country the best neighbor is a rich country with a small army. The most dangerous enemy is a poor country with a big army' - recent crisis of Bangladesh with Myanmar could be a right apprehension of Prof. G.B. Khanal's above statement made in one of his articles published in Newsweek during September 1989. It may be mentioned that being one of the least developed countries and governed by the military junta for a long time Myanmar is maintaining the 9th largest army of the world. 

With a rich natural resource base, Myanmar is a country with considerable potential. However, more than five decades of political and armed conflict, combined with forced isolation and unsuccessful economic policies have significantly eroded socio -economic conditions in the country and led to its designation in 1987 as a "least developed country." Myanmar lags far behind its neighbors and ASEAN in economic and social development, with a Human Development Index (HDI) ranking of 129 out of 177 which went down to the ranking of 132 further by 2007. In 2004 Myanmar ranked 106 on the Gender - related Development Index (GDI) out of 146. 

Myanmar is a country of 657,550 sq kms where total population is 48,379,000 as of 2006. GNI per capita during 2006 was 220 US$, life expectancy at birth is 61 and infant mortality rate (under 1) is 74. Central government expenditure from 1995-2005 allocated to health is 5%, to education is 15% and for defense is 22% (it was 19% in 2005) and the GDP - real growth rate is 3.8% (2007 est.). Reserve of foreign exchange and gold is only 2.262 billion US$ (2007 est.). Per capita (GDP nominal) is only 233 US $. By any standard Myanmar is one of the poorest nations in southeastern Asia, suffering from decades of stagnation, mismanagement and isolation. From 1962 onwards Myanmar has been ruled my military junta. Democratic rule ended in that country in 1962 when General Ne Win led a military coup d'etat. He ruled for nearly 26 years and pursued policies under the rubric of the Burmese Way to Socialism. In 1988, unrest over economic mismanagement and political oppression by the government led to widespread pro - democracy demonstrations throughout the country. Security forces killed thousands of demonstrators and general Saw Maung staged a coup d'etat and formed the State Law and Order Restoration Council - SLORC. Actually after 1962 Myanmar never had any taste of democracy till today. 

Though in terms of governance and any related Human Development Index Myanmar is certainly a big country embedded with sheer poverty but with a huge military set up. A repressive military junta at the helm of the affairs along with a poor economic track record made this country more aggressive in outlook. Border clashes with Thailand and Bangladesh may supplement this arrogant nature. 

When in 1991 Myanmar attacked and ransacked bordering Rejupara BOP, Bangladesh was put on a high military alert. Both the countries reached in a boiling point, nothing short of war hysteria. World powers might have wanted to have a limited war between a military ruled Myanmar and a newly reborn democratic country - Bangladesh. And so much of ground works were meticulously done. War clouds were visible everywhere. But thank God, sense of sanity prevailed; a major regional clash was somehow averted by the then newly elected BD government. Though during that fateful period a portion of the government quarter miscalculated about Myanmar's military strength and voiced for limited scale retaliation. It's true that in the late eighties Myanmar didn't have that a powerful military teeth to contain Bangladesh in an armed conflict. According to the data of the International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS), Myanmar at that time had a total (army, navy, air force) of 186,000 personnel in the armed forces. Army was then divided into 8 regional commands which had less then two regiments of tanks. Navy had only 36 warships of different kinds of which maximum were of WWII vintage. Air Force could master only 20 obsolete aircrafts with no armed helicopter. On the contrary Bangladesh had a well trained 131,000 strong armed forces of which many of them were battle proven whether in 1971 war or in CHT. Armaments of Bangladesh were also relatively better and of modern nature. But once the war cloud evaporated Bangladesh failed to take any lesson from that incident where Myanmar junta analyzed every aspect and rapidly took necessary steps to fill the gap. From 1991 onward Myanmar didn't keep any stone unturned not only to increase its armed manpower but also acquired a huge number of relatively modern equipments.

Actually after the end of the Cold World , the trend in military strategy and national security agenda has been changed all over the world from high politics which emphasized issues of war, nuclear deterrence to low politics which emphasized the environment, economic development and natural resources. Despite of this global trend, the Myanmar regime increased military spending for land warfare, sea power and air power while other countries around her were trying to reduce. By any standard the defense sector of Myanmar has increased since 1990. This trend can easily indicate that the rise of military power in Myanmar can be assumed as a threat to its neighbor countries. Another IISS data shows that from 1987 to 2002 Thailand reduced its armed forces from 756,000 to 306,000. Another neighbor Laos reduced it from 55,000 to 29,000 and even in India number of military personnel was reduced from 1,462,000 - 1,298,000. But only Myanmar increased its strength from 186,000 to 444,000! 

The above figures clearly show that only Myanmar has increased military power and arms racing compared to its neighboring countries. Nevertheless, increasing the military power also means increasing the military spending. In 1987 Myanmar spent 252.56 million US$ for defense which was increased to 555 million US$ by 2002. But in the other fields Myanmar remains as a backbencher till now. All the societal factors show how poorly this country is equipped to manage her other burning problems. Here comes the warning of Prof. Khanal. And Myanmar Junta obviously has forgotten that, 'Security means development. Security is not military hardware, though it may include it, security is not military force, though it may involve it, security is not traditional military activity, though it may encompass it. Security is development and without development there can be no security.' 

In pen and paper US government has imposed a ban on armament export to Myanmar regime. To them short of a democratic system can't be accepted or expected! But in reality Myanmar is one of the big arms importer from the very friendly countries of USA. Even some sophisticated US armaments are also in their inventory! Already Israeli 5.56 mm MA- 1/MA-2/MA-3/MA-4/MA-11/MA-12 rifles are inducted as the standard small arms of Myanmar Army. M-845, P-155 mm and Soltam 155 mm Howitzers are in the service with Myanmar Artillery. 

Some other sophisticated electronic equipment for Air Force is also bought from Israel. Israeli engineers we-re engaged to refurbish Chinese origin F-7s and these fighter aircrafts were to get Elta EL/M - 2032 air to air radar, Rafael Python Mk. III and Litening laser - designator pods. It is well assumed that without the blessing of USA Myanmar can't procure Israeli armaments. Recent reports indicate that they have even acquired UAVs ( Unmanned Air Vehicles) from Israel. Simultaneously they are procuring armaments and equipment both from Chinese and western sources like Russia, Ukraine, Poland, Switzerland and France. Many a times they imported western arms through Singapore. All other relevant data show how Myanmar Armed Forces are building their might through a well organized and calculated manner. Their effort in this regard must be saluted so far nationalism is concerned. 

However we agree on this point that Myanmar is a close ally of China who is also our strategic partner and main source of arms. Not only the military of Myanmar but its government is having deep ties with China. Concerning Bay of Bengal and Malacca strait the very location of Myanmar has become strategically important for the world and regional powers. In the South of Bay of Bengal India has been maintaining a strong Naval - Air Base for a long time at Andaman- Nicobar Islands. Americans too are now a days trying to influence whole of Indian Ocean area utilizing these Indian bases. In other way these two islands are located just at the gateway to Malacca Strait. Considering this strategic scenario China certainly wants to get a privileged presence in the Bay of Bengal and towards Strait of Malacca. And Myanmar somehow fulfills her (China's) interest which of course nothing harmful for Bangladesh, rather this move can be termed as a positive factor which is related to strategic deterrent. At present Myanmar have established strong Naval and Air Force installations at their two islands namely Haingi and Coco. Chinese presence is also noted there substantially. To curb Indian-US nexus Myanmar- Chinese collaboration is no way detrimental to our national security. 

Now question comes- is Myanmar our enemy? No - not at all. Both Bangladesh and Myanmar are close friends of China and thus these two neighborly countries do share common strategic overview. It is to be our own interest to look towards east more and more and consider Myanmar as our ally not as foe. There may be behind the door instigation from some world power to initiate hostility towards Myanmar where Bangladesh will be used as a launching base for proxy war on their behalf. We should think thousand times whether we will allow some body to involve us against any form of clashes with our eastern neighbor thus loosing long lasting friendship of China as well? It's a trap, no doubt in that. 

Our national interest would be to maintain a good relation with Myanmar, may it be a military ruled country or disliked by some western stalwarts. We can't afford to alienate another neighbor when facing too many loggerheads with the other mighty one. But this doesn't necessarily mean that we should not maintain a minimum deterrent with Myanmar. 

Rather all available data indicate that we are gradually becoming weaker than Myanmar day by day. We pray and hope our government will consider minimum possible need of our Armed Forces and allocate requisite budget which is so far very meager in respect of our adversaries. 

In Early November Bangladesh had to deploy warships and land forces along its border with Myanmar in retaliation to an encroachment on its maritime zone. Actually Myan-mar's bid to explore oil and gas in a disputed area in the Bay of Bengal created the first major naval deployment in the bay over offshore oil and gas rights since 1972. 

Bangladesh claims that exploration activities and placing a rig is not legitimate as it clearly impinged on its right to the Exclusive Economic Zone- EEZ and the continental shelf, as accorded by the United Nations Law of the Sea - UNCLOS. In this respect Bangladesh has yet to complete the delimitation of its maritime boundary. On the other hand Myanmar emphasized on equidistant principle. Basing on this, early in November South Korean company Daewoo which was detailed by the Myanmar government was given go ahead signal to place a rig in the disputed area. This move eventually led to a tension between two neighbors. Once Bangladesh Naval ships were dispatched, Myanmar took no time to send her warships in response. They also maneuvered Infantry and Artillery regiments along the border. Unmanned Air Vehicles were flown over the Bangladeshi ships and land border areas bringing the situation to a boiling point. Despite Bangladesh's multi - pronged diplomatic efforts involving China and S. Korea, Myanmar showed little interest to come to a negotiating term in the discussion table. And stand off remains unresolved. Even Myanmar junta dismissed Bangladesh's claims on the oil rich area as 'un acceptable' and vowed to continue exploration by any means. Though after hectic diplomatic move, S. Korean company agreed to move its rig and Bangladesh called back its naval ships, but deadlock remains. Bangladesh's efforts to solve the problem amicably failed to persuade the Myanmar authority to come to a negotiating term. Even bilateral talks first in Myanmar's new capital, Naypyidaw and then in Dhaka produced no positive results. Rather controversy triggered both the countries to deploy troops along the border near Myanmar's Rakhain state. 

Whosoever may be the defaulter, Bangladesh can't escape responsibilities as Bangladesh failed to do the necessary survey and accumulate relevant data to complete the delimitation of its maritime boundary. Under UNCLOS, Bangladesh has to submit all the concerned reports/data for demarcation of maritime zone to UN by 2011. Whereas India and Myanmar complete the demarcation process by 2009. 

In the meantime littoral neighbors of Bangladesh, India and Myanmar found significant amounts of hydrocarbons in 2005-2006 and demarcated their respective offshore gas fields as per the "equidistant" principle. In some areas, these demarcations overlap Bangladesh's share of the bay's gas fields. 

In this respect Bangladesh has been claiming that both Myanmar and India had encroached 18,000 and 19,000 sq km, respectively, into Bangladesh's territorial waters. So, Myanmar is not the only claimant but India is also an actor in the Bay of Bengal of which Bangladesh is not willing to take any precautionary measures. 

Understandably, the resource- rich Bay of Bengal has re-emerged as a theater of conflict, as littoral countries are increasingly engaged in harvesting hydrocarbons unilaterally: This is bound to trigger tension. Myanmar leased the present zone of contention, Block No AD-7, to South Korea's Daewoo International Corp in 2005. The company started explorations in the area in September but South Korea reportedly called it back following Bangladesh's protest. 

Certainly Myanmar's recent overtures heightened tension in the region. But neither Myanmar nor Bangladesh can afford to go on a military solution both being close ally of China. It will not benefit any of them rather sour relations will encourage to draw some other's interference which will inevitably make the Bay of Bengal and surrounding areas more vulnerable. This tension again proved how scanty our defense preparedness is and how reluctant our administration and government machinery are to look after our national interest.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

KillBill said:


> Same statement for Nth time.
> atleast rephrase buddy.
> 
> Bottom line is , you claimed that India as a STATE policy looted BD after 1971 war. Give us a single proof or just keep quiet. Looting personal belongings is done by independent soldiers, and thats a part of post war loot for atleast last 2500 yrs, but no nation will do that as a state policy.



have you falled in your head? India army looted ammaments from Bangladesh, there has been report published in daily ittefaq. "STATE" policy is your addition. one deception to cover another indian deption, so typ[ical indians and so predictable.

Oh, indians dont dictate when we talk, get that through your deceptive skull.


----------



## idune

*China does not want conflict between Dhaka, Yangon*

Staff Correspondent 

Shanghai Institutes for International Studies President Yang Jiemian speaks at a 'meet the press' programme at National Press Club in the city yesterday. On his left are Maj Gen (retd) ANM Muniruzzaman and Zhao Gancheng. Bangladesh Institute of Peace and Security Studies organised the event. Photo: STAR 
China does not want any conflict between Bangladesh and Myanmar on the maritime boundary dispute in the Bay of Bengal, said a china-based think tank Shanghai Institutes for International Studies (SIIS) yesterday.

All kinds of debates should be solved through negotiation. China would play a facilitating role to bring down any conflict between the two neighbors, SIIS Director Zhao Gancheng told newsmen at a press conference at the National Press Club.

Bangladesh Institute of Peace and Security Studies (BIPSS) in partnership with SIIS organized the programme. A six-member SIIS delegation led by its president Yang Jiemian and BIPSS president ANM Muniruzzaman attended the function.

We do not want to interfere in the internal affairs of any country, but surely we will do everything to resist any extremism or separatism, Zhao said terming terrorism and separatism are non-traditional threats in the world today.

He also suggested that the proposed South Asian Anti-Terrorism Task Force could be formed under the existing umbrella of SAARC to enhance the regional cooperation against terrorism and separatism.

The installation of an elected government and the return of political stability under a "smooth transition" paved ways for enhanced Dhaka-Beijing relationship and will earn Bangladesh more supports from China, said Jiemian, the SIIS president. 

He criticized the "double standard global financial systems" of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) saying, "Asia was hit by the financial crisis in 1990s, IMF then set a lot of conditions in financial matters, but now when the US originated the crisis, it (IMF) is not correcting the systems."

Jiemian suggested that the opinions of the developing countries must be incorporated in formulating fairer and reasonable financial systems. 

The delegation leader also said the global financial crisis has surely hit Chinese economy, but not as much as that the double-digit growth rate would come down to six or seven percent. It would rather come down to eight percent, he noted.

The team will visit National Defense College and call on government leaders during their stay in Dhaka. 

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

macrocks said:


> Guys as far as I see this situation, it stands as follows.
> 
> Bangladesh.........
> ..........................
> 
> *Thus BD need not worry. *The thing to be done however is to realise the potential of Mynmar's army so that BD can arm itself adequately.
> 
> Regards.



To macrocks:]

Unfortunately, macrocks, we of ever-bleeding Bangladesh can not afford 'not worry'. We sniffed a trap, and hence we must remain ever-vigilant and in preparation. Even people with no education in or access to internet now discussing these issues, and 'international political' concsiousness is heightening among 'already politically sensitive' Bangladesh mass.

To idune:

Please deny to be provoked, and stick to the topic, please. 

Don't you note that when you, Leon, MBI Munshi & others are almost going to unearth & establish that the indicated pro-active 'War effort' (with Myanmar) is most-likely a trap, few came in as if from the hornet's nest to provoke you to go off-topic, and disturb the thread ? 

or Is it a mere co-incidence ?


----------



## leonblack08

> *Dealing with neighbour Myanmar*
> 
> *Abu Rushd*
> 
> But once the war cloud evaporated Bangladesh failed to take any lesson from that incident where Myanmar junta analyzed every aspect and rapidly took necessary steps to fill the gap. From 1991 onward Myanmar didn't keep any stone unturned not only to increase its armed manpower but also acquired a huge number of relatively modern equipments.



Very good analysis by the author.

Our selfish and power hungry leaders kept on plundering country's wealth,not giving importance to defence.I just hope,at least this time our leaders will wake up.

Important thing to note that,the Junta have achieved a lot through Israeli friendship.Now that's another bad news for us.

But I disagree on the point that Burma is our friend.Burmese people may be our friend,but not the Junta.So we can expect more hostility from them in near future as long as Junta is in power.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> India army looted ammaments from Bangladesh, there has been report published in daily ittefaq.


Maybe you can let us know link for this looted AMMAMENTS in "Daily Itefaq".


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> As usual, the US recommendation for BD has been sweetened with words like 'terrorists' etc. instead of a possible attack from Burma or another neighbour. It is good that USA is now extending assistance with naval ships at a time when BD urgently needs it.
> 
> Since 1971, USA has extended more than $5 billion worth of assistance to BD in various sectors. Now, the latest assistance in the naval sector is another important milestone to this continuous process. Long Live BD-USA Friendship and Down With Burma.
> 
> By the way, some pro-Burmese were eagerly pointing fingers at RAW. But, when I pointed out that a war is needed to kick out RAW from Burma, they keep mum. I was expecting this from these Burmese. Their mask is open now.



Well those sweet words were needed to get those passed in the congress. Even they have to put this kind of words for the assistance to Israel. They will change the phrase as soon as BD change phrases means if there were a war with Burma. You can legitimize any war if USA was behind you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pmukherjee

Stumper said:


> Maybe you can let us know link for this looted AMMAMENTS in "Daily Itefaq".



What he is refering to is some article which said that in 1971 after Gen Niazi surrendered to Gen Arora, Indian Army supposedly took away the surrendered Pakistani weapons to India. 

It is a load of cr@p. Captured weapons/ammunitions are generally destroyed/scrapped. A few may be used as war trophies after rendering ineffective as per rules and sanction obtained but no one would have carted all that junk back to India across the riverine terrain of BD.

What is known is that the Mukti Bahini retained and used all weapons that fell into their hands.

And anyway why is he lamenting for those weapons now after 40 years? To fight Myanmar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stumper

pmukherjee said:


> And anyway why is he lamenting for those weapons now after 40 years? To fight Myanmar?



No, he is the fresh air of humor, in this otherwise stale forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Straight said:


> Please deny to be provoked, and stick to the topic, please.
> 
> Don't you note that when you, Leon, MBI Munshi & others are almost going to unearth & establish that the indicated pro-active 'War effort' (with Myanmar) is most-likely a trap, few came in as if from the hornet's nest to provoke you to go off-topic, and disturb the thread ?
> 
> or Is it a mere co-incidence ?



No you are right. When we get close to the truth the Indians and the imposter BD's throw us of track with personal insults and stories of 71.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> Well those sweet words were needed to get those passed in the congress. Even they have to put this kind of words for the assistance to Israel. They will change the phrase as soon as BD change phrases means if there were a war with Burma. You can legitimize any war if USA was behind you..


Yup! This is how america gets the paperworks done. But, someone in this forum has already criticized that these are all 'Fishing boats.' I wish America not to forget the inclusion of fishing nets with these fishing boats.


----------



## Stumper

MBI Munshi said:


> When we get close to the truth the Indians and the imposter BD's throw us of track with personal insults and stories of 71.



Did you say Truth? .... As in when you prove your theories? .... hard to find this trait with your clan in this forum..... Personal Insults, yes, they do that too at every turn.


----------



## ilovebd

Dipu Moni smells interference in Bangladesh-Myanmar issue

Star Online Report

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni on Wednesday said a vested quarter has been trying to tarnish the Bangladesh-Myanmar bilateral relationship, creating problems to serve their own interests.

Briefing the journalists at her secretariat office, she also alleged that a part of the media has been publishing some news items, which might create misunderstanding between the two neighbouring countries.

She also urged the country people to restrain them from doing such sorts of works for the sake of the country.


----------



## M_Saint

_War like situation is getting tense to a real one. If one party doesn't step ahead with the tune of mediation then war might be a real possibility. May Almighty help all the rightous people, amen. _

*Burma stations three warships along Bangladesh border*  
by Mizzima News 
Wednesday, 21 October 2009 18:07 

Dhaka (Mizzima)  The Burmese military has brought in three warships at its border town of Maungdaw, amidst reports of escalating tension between Bangladesh and Burma over their long-standing maritime dispute. 

The medium and small sized warships have been stationed since October 19, on the Sai Tin River, east of Maungdaw town and about 20 miles southeast of the Bangladesh-Burma border, a local resident as well as sources of the military based on the border said. 

The warships number 110, 308 and 552 of the Sittwe and Danyawaddy Navy Bases have come from Sittwe through the Mayu River and have finally been positioned on the Sai Tin River near Maungdaw town. 

Local eyewitnesses said, the ships had artillery in the front and rear and had a crew of about 60 each. 

However, sources said, three warships that were earlier positioned near the disputed maritime zones have returned and are now being stationed between Sittwe and Yathethaung. 

Since the beginning of October, both Burma and Bangladesh have reinforced military and navy forces along the land border and maritime borders. But, neither country had officially announced the reason for the increased security.

Burma stations three warships along Bangladesh border


----------



## mijanur

tense situation


----------



## idune

*Efforts apparent to strain ties with Myanmar: FM *
Wed, Oct 21st, 2009 8:01 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Oct 21 (bdnews24.com)Foreign minister Dipu Moni has said a vested quarter was trying to blight relations with Myanmar to create conflict and take advantage of the outcome. 

"There may be provocation by some quarters to strain relations between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Their motive is to capitalise on the sour relations," Dipu Moni told reporters at the foreign ministry Wednesday. 

She pointed a finger at the media too. 

"Some sections of the media are publishing alarmist stories about tensions on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border." 

"This type of report may exert influence on both sides of the border," cautioned the foreign minister, who recently met her Myanmar counterpart in Colombo. 

Dipu Moni said the Bangladesh ambassador in Yangon, his defence attaché, and the Myanmar envoy in Dhaka had all rejected the reports of Myanmar troops mobilising along the border. 

"All of them assured me that there was regular movements of troops going on across the border," said the minister. 

"The Myanmar foreign minister also told me the same," she said. 

A number of Bangladesh newspapers and foreign news agencies have reported "escalating tensions", with Myanmar deploying troops on their side of the border and Bangladesh replying with similar action. 

The reports also suggested that Myanmar was trying to push thousands of Rohingya refugees into Bangladesh as they did in 1991-92. 

The minister last week told reporters that the government had "no information" on unusual troops movement at the border. 

The Myanmar military junta, however, has recently decided to erect further fencing along the border. 

Dipu Moni has said that Myanmar was erecting the barbed-wire fencing on their side after consulting Dhaka, in order to curb "criminal activities". 

On TIFA 

The foreign minister said there is no pressure from the US government to sign a Trade and Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA). 

"We have some concerns for some sections of the TIFA. They understand our concerns," said Dipu Moni. 

She said the two countries were trying to bridge the gap. 

The minister said, "We are also looking into whether we can expand trade and investment through other agreements other than TIFA". 

PM's China visit 

Dipu Moni said prime minister Sheikh Hasina was keen to visit China which Bangladesh considers a good friend 

"There is an invitation from the Chinese government. Our Prime Minister is sure to visit China at a mutually convenient time," she said. 

Efforts apparent to strain ties with Myanmar: FM :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

> *Dealing with neighbour Myanmar*
> 
> 
> The above figures clearly show that only Myanmar has increased military power and arms racing compared to its neighboring countries. Nevertheless, increasing the military power also means increasing the military spending. In 1987 Myanmar spent 252.56 million US$ for defense which was increased to 555 million US$ by 2002. But in the other fields Myanmar remains as a backbencher till now. All the societal factors show how poorly this country is equipped to manage her other burning problems. Here comes the warning of Prof. Khanal. And Myanmar Junta obviously has forgotten that, 'Security means development. Security is not military hardware, though it may include it, security is not military force, though it may involve it, security is not traditional military activity, though it may encompass it. Security is development and without development there can be no security.'
> 
> In pen and paper US government has imposed a ban on armament export to Myanmar regime. To them short of a democratic system can't be accepted or expected! But in reality Myanmar is one of the big arms importer from the very friendly countries of USA. Even some sophisticated US armaments are also in their inventory! *Already Israeli 5.56 mm MA- 1/MA-2/MA-3/MA-4/MA-11/MA-12 rifles are inducted as the standard small arms of Myanmar Army. M-845, P-155 mm and Soltam 155 mm Howitzers are in the service with Myanmar Artillery. *
> 
> Some other sophisticated electronic equipment for Air Force is also bought from Israel. Israeli engineers we-re engaged to refurbish Chinese origin F-7s and these fighter aircrafts were to get Elta EL/M - 2032 air to air radar, Rafael Python Mk. III and Litening laser - designator pods. I*t is well assumed that without the blessing of USA Myanmar can't procure Israeli armaments. Recent reports indicate that they have even acquired UAVs ( Unmanned Air Vehicles)* from Israel. Simultaneously they are procuring armaments and equipment both from Chinese and western sources like Russia, Ukraine, Poland, Switzerland and France. Many a times they imported western arms through Singapore. All other relevant data show how Myanmar Armed Forces are building their might through a well organized and calculated manner. Their effort in this regard must be saluted so far nationalism is concerned.
> 
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition



Myanmar is probably getting all the info about our troop build up near border,with the help of their UAV.The news of Burma having an UAV was discussed in *************** ,a year or two ago.

They have 155mm howitzers,and their personnel were trained in Pakistan for that.

Their F-7s have undergone upgrade too.Apart from those already mentioned,it is also reported that they have been enabled to fire R-550 magic short range AAMs.


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> Myanmar is probably getting all the info about our troop build up near border,with the help of their UAV.The news of Burma having an UAV was discussed in *************** ,a year or two ago.
> 
> They have 155mm howitzers,and their personnel were trained in Pakistan for that.
> 
> Their F-7s have undergone upgrade too.Apart from those already mentioned,it is also reported that they have been enabled to fire R-550 magic short range AAMs.



One more things that makes people worried is that there artillary locating radar capability. I have read somewhere( can not remember the sourse) about receiving advanced artillary counter battery radar capability from israil. That will put our artillary( 90% towed) just sitting duck for there artillary fire. Our infantry will be completely useless just as we have seen sino-viet war with chineese artillary vs vietnameese artillary.


----------



## idune

M_Saint said:


> _
> *Burma stations three warships along Bangladesh border*
> by Mizzima News
> Wednesday, 21 October 2009 18:07
> _


_

Mizzima News website says its specialized in Myanmar related news. But its the indian site based in Kolkata. That gives further proof about indians are behind these instigations. And indians even trying to be Myanmar media mouth piece. Hope Myanmar realize sooner than later that indians will only use them as pawn and lead to destruction._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

khabib said:


> One more things that makes people worried is that there artillary locating radar capability. I have read somewhere( can not remember the sourse) about receiving advanced artillary counter battery radar capability from israil. That will put our artillary( 90&#37; towed) just sitting duck for there artillary fire. Our infantry will be completely useless just as we have seen sino-viet war with chineese artillary vs vietnameese artillary.



It might be very possible.The Burmese diverted all the fund from development to defence.And with that money,you can get a lot of sophisticated weapon.And what's worrying me is the involvement of Israel in it.

Do they have self propelled 155mm Howitzers or towed ones?

I dearly hope that the news of us getting PLZ-45 is a true one.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Mizzima News website says its specialized in Myanmar related news. But its the indian site based in Kolkata. That gives further proof about indians are behind these instigations. And indians even trying to be Myanmar media mouth piece. Hope Myanmar realize sooner than later that indians will only use them as pawn and lead to destruction.



Heck, we almost pulled this one. The media arm of RAW has been exception so far, i must say.

I dont know but somehow you almost always bust RAW operation's. Maybe next time, we shall win.


----------



## Al-zakir

ilovebd said:


> Dipu Moni smells interference in Bangladesh-Myanmar issue



Aha 
Of course kalia dipumoni wont see any links that lay in her master nation yet some how or other the name Pakistan and ISI maybe mention very soon. I have seen this kind of cunning and deceptive method put forward by this dalal government. Recall what happen aftermath of pilkana massacre. This munafiq dalal government diverted the issues when the whole evidence was going against bharat. We are yet to find out what happen to our solders. What a ******* disgraced!!!

La-hasina schedule to visit her masters soon to sign some deals including corridor and military cooperation, hence this dalal just laying down the ground work before her visit. This whole burmes episode is being orchestrated by indo-awami munafiq to implement their dream to turn bd into a satellite state of Bharat. 

Islamic peoples of bd must wake up with _*jazba-e-iman*_ before becoming a half slave of Hindu Hindustan. I suggest massive disturbance must be taken into the street to prevent this munafiq dalal government from signing any anti Bangladeshi deal with Bharat. 

Lastly burma is no china and we are no sikkim so let burma attack and we shall take the fight to their ******* cities. A country of 58 millions will not be spare by 150 millions hard core Muslims. Allahu Akbar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> No you are right. When we get close to the truth the Indians and the imposter BD's throw us of track with personal insults and stories of 71.



Bharati dalal pose as so called patriotic Bangladeshi is not new to us. They are imbedded in our soil like an unwanted tumor in our body. This munafiq use 71 issues as precursor to implement their ill motivated agenda but we must not be sidetrack on this no more. Also notice the similarities between the munafiq dalal and bhartis in this forum. Bharati always bring out 71 issues whenever we talk about good tied between Pakistan-Bangladesh yet same bharatis treat us same element in bharti forum yet this munafiq dalals failed to understand that bharatis are using "divide and rule" tactic learned from their mater Brit to keep the muslim division alive in sub continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

> *Mizzima News website says its specialized in Myanmar related news. But its the indian site based in Kolkata*. That gives further proof about indians are behind these instigations. And indians even trying to be Myanmar media mouth piece. Hope Myanmar realize sooner than later that indians will only use them as pawn and lead to destruction.


Can't read idune's post because he is currently illuminating my ignore list. Anyway, I did a 'WhoIs' on the site and the results are:



> Owner, Administrative Contact, Technical Contact, Billing Contact:
> *DawnNet* SysAdmin (ID00387376)
> 207 Bank Street, Suite 202
> Ottawa, ON K1P 2N2
> *Canada*
> Phone: +1.6138672532
> Email: *dawn.net.sysadmin@gmail.com*



liedune, is an apt name.


----------



## Stumper

Al-zakir said:


> Recall what happen aftermath of pilkana massacre. This munafiq dalal government diverted the issues when the whole evidence was going against bharat. We are yet to find out what happen to our solders. What a ******* disgraced!!!
> 
> This whole burmes episode is being orchestrated by indo-awami munafiq to implement their dream to turn bd into a satellite state of Bharat.
> 
> Islamic peoples of bd must wake up with _*jazba-e-iman*_ before becoming a half slave of Hindu Hindustan.


And to think, we thought nobody would ever realize the kind of investment we made for Pilkhana. Pilkhana took hell lot of co-ordination from the boys in Delhi.... Did anyone realize it was'nt actually BDR boys pulling the trigger .... it was RAW operative's disguised in BDR overall's , man, i loved this trick.

and this burmese took a damn lot of convincing.... money, arm's ... they bargained hard before agreeing to this operation (They just loved the idea of a subservient BD).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

toxic_pus said:


> Can't read idune's post because he is currently illuminating my ignore list. Anyway, I did a 'WhoIs' on the site and the results are:
> 
> 
> 
> liedune, is an apt name.



No , you are a deceptive manipulating indian. Your hegemony game plans has been exposed numerous time and again. Your lie stands exposed.


----------



## leonblack08

*US law firm to represent Bangladesh in maritime dispute* 
by Mungpi 
Friday, 16 October 2009 20:01

New Delhi (Mizzima) - *A Washington-based law firm, Foley Hoag, has filed two international arbitration claims on behalf of the Bangladesh government against neighboring Burma and India, according to sources inside the agency.*

Foley Hoag, in an email message, told Mizzima that their partner, Paul Reicheler, an international law specialist, is leading a team of lawyers in representing Bangladesh.

Bangladesh has sought United Nations arbitration to resolve ownership of the disputed seabed, which is believed to be rich in natural resources, Foley Hoag commented.

&#8220;Negotiations have been deadlocked for years, leaving international arbitration as the only way for Bangladesh to achieve peaceful and lawful resolutions of these maritime boundary issues,&#8221; Reichler said in the message.

On October 8, Bangladesh sent protest letters to Burma and India but did not receive any response.

Meanwhile, sources on the Burma-Bangladesh border said tension has risen in the area, with both armies reinforcing security. *According to the Dhaka-based Daily Star,* *Bangladesh has deployed at least four warships to the Bay of Bengal.*

Foley Hoag believes the issue will now be solved at the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea (UNCLOS), of which Bangladesh, Burma and India are signatories.

UNCLOS allows countries to claim an exclusive zone up to 200 miles offshore, and countries are also entitled to claim additional undersea territory if it is part of a continuous continental shelf extending from the shoreline.

*Bangladesh&#8217;s complaint is that Burma has granted concessions to oil companies that &#8220;have engaged in drilling and other exploratory activities in disputed areas without prior notice to or consent by Bangladesh.&#8221; *

The complaint against India is that it *&#8220;denies Bangladesh any portion of its continental shelf whatsoever beyond 200 nautical miles, [and] is inconsistent with the principles and rules established by UNCLOS.&#8221;*

Both Burma and India, who have so far not responded to the notice, have 30 days under applicable rules to appoint an arbitrator, or one will be appointed for them, according to Foley Hoag.

Burmese authorities have warned multinational companies not to engage in exploration in the disputed area. *Meanwhile, Bangladesh has already given exploration rights to US-based ConocoPhillips and Irish company Tullow.*

*Tension began to rise between the countries after Burmese authorities warned ConocoPhillips to stop work earlier this month. Reportedly, both countries have deployed warships and frigates near the disputed waters.*

According to Reichler, the Bay of Bengal is roughly only 400 miles across and the claims by the three countries to territorial waters converge at various places, leading to the underlying disputes.

*Meanwhile, sources along the border said while the Burmese Army has increased its military presence along the border, bringing in at least five more battalions, Bangladesh is doing the same while scouting for a location for a temporary artillery camp.
*
Burmese authorities have also resumed the construction of border fences, bringing up yet another dispute. Bangladesh claims that the Burmese are constructing the fences within 50 yards from the zero-line, while the standard distance to maintain a no-man&#8217;s land should be 150 yards.


US law firm to represent Bangladesh in maritime dispute


----------



## leonblack08

I used ip-address.com

It says:



> Welcome to the Mizzima News
> Location of the Host IP address
> 97.74.180.128:
> Scottsdale in United States.
> 
> Welcome to the Mizzima News IP address location & more:
> Host of the IP: Welcome to the Mizzima News
> Host IP [?]:	97.74.180.128
> IP country code: *US*
> IP address country: *United States*
> IP address state: *Arizona*
> IP address city: Scottsdale
> IP postcode:	85260
> IP address latitude: 33.6119
> IP address longitude: -111.8906
> ISP of this IP [?]: GoDaddy.com
> Organization: GoDaddy.com
> Local time in United States:	2009-10-21 12:34



I am not a tech geek,but doesn't this mean Mizzima is based in USA? 

It does have an office in kolkata,but it also has one in Thailand.Both are neighbouring country to Myanmar.May be they are exiled by Junta.

Anyways enough of Mizzima.


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> It might be very possible.The Burmese diverted all the fund from development to defence.And with that money,you can get a lot of sophisticated weapon.And what's worrying me is the involvement of Israel in it.
> 
> Do they have self propelled 155mm Howitzers or towed ones?
> If they have155mm self propelled howitzers,they can fire deep onto our territory,without even coming near to the border,or coming under our firing range.These have operational range of 200+ km.
> 
> I dearly hope that the news of us getting PLZ-45 is a true one.If inducted,we might be able to target Sitwee base from land.




So far I know we have not received the PLZ-45. The max. range of 155mm guns with booster would be 33-40km. But at this range it is not accurate. But impact of that is much higher than our 122mm or 130mm gun.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> I used ip-address.com
> 
> It says:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a tech geek,but doesn't this mean Mizzima is based in USA?
> 
> It does have an office in kolkata,but it also has one in Thailand.Both are neighbouring country to Myanmar.May be they are exiled by Junta.
> 
> Anyways enough of Mizzima.



Nope it just means that the site is hosted in USA through a hosting company like most other sites are. mizzima news agency is run by the expatriate burmese living in India. Narinjara another news agency in Dhaka run by burmese living in Bangladesh. Both the news agency mainly quote from the either Indian and BD news source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

khabib said:


> So far I know we have not received the PLZ-45. The max. range of 155mm guns with booster would be 33-40km. But at this range it is not accurate. But impact of that is much higher than our 122mm or 130mm gun.




They have a good number of toed 155mm.Also reported to have 152mm Self propelled howitzer.


----------



## HK-47

> Flag Meeting
> Nasaka rejects reports on troops build-up
> Star Report
> 
> Nasaka yesterday trashed reports of troops build-up along Bangladesh border at a battalion commander-level flag meeting with Bangladesh Rifles at Maungdaw in Myanmar.
> 
> The Myanmar frontier force denied mobilising soldiers along the border but said it was supervising development activities there, said Lt Colonel Mozammel Hossain, commanding officer of 42 Rifles Battalion, who led the ten-member Bangladesh team.
> 
> The Myanmar side, led by Lt Col Me U, Maungdaw unit commander of Nasaka, however said the current deployment of forces was made as part of a routine exercise.
> 
> The meeting was initiated in the wake of heightened tension following Myanmar's military build-up along the border with Bangladesh about two weeks ago.
> 
> The Bangladesh team reached the border town of Maungdaw in the morning and discussed with the Myanmar side issues including barbed wire fencing by Nasaka, push-in of Rohingyas into Bangladesh, cross-border smuggling and exchange of prisoners.
> 
> The Nasaka team at the meeting said they are putting up fences in line with the international laws.
> 
> Later, Mozammel told reporters that the meeting was fruitful.
> 
> *Nine Bangladeshi nationals, captured by Nasaka, were turned over to the BDR delegation.*
> 
> A friendly volleyball match was organised between the two border forces on Tumbuk ground in West Arakan after the flag meeting.
> 
> Meanwhile, Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at her office told journalists that a vested quarter is out to damage the bilateral relations between Bangladesh and Myanmar to serve their own interests.
> 
> She also alleged that a section in the media has been running news items that might create misunderstanding between the two countries.
> 
> The foreign minister urged all to refrain from such activities for the sake of the country.
> 
> Dipu Moni once again claimed that mobilisation of Myanmar troops along Bangladesh border was part of their routine exercise.
> 
> (Our correspondents from Bandarban and Cox's Bazar contributed to this report.)



Nasaka rejects reports on troops build-up


hmm...good news about the nine Bangladeshis,I assume they were those fishermen abducted some days back.Our response was not so bad after all,it's having the effects.

BTW,what news of the Rohingyas' push ins?are BDR troops throwing them back?


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> About the boats from US,I agree with you.Goats can not be used for ploughing fields.But still good for us,as they will be used to catch pirates.
> 
> It doesn't have to be greater than 3000 tons displacement to be classified as frigate.Frigates have different role(e.g. Anti-submarine warfare frigate),and this Ulsan class is guided missile frigate.
> Yes it may be termed as light frigate.But that does not mean its not good.*Republic of Korea Navy has 9 of them in active service.*
> Chinese Type 053H3 frigate is also below 3000 ton,but is classified as frigate.There are many other classes of frigates which is below 3000 tons.
> 
> BNS Khalid Bin walid has these armaments:
> 
> *4 x Otomat Mk. II Block IV AShM; 8 x FM-90N SAM; 1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid; 4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS; 6 x 324 mm B-515 (2 triple) tubes-Whitehead A244S; 2 x Super Barricade launchers*
> 
> 
> The SAM upgrades were done recently with an expense of 120 crore.I don't see why it should not be termed as a good vessel.
> And I think a navy is soon going to have an air wing too.BAF have provided the training for it.Also recently a Naval commando school was established.It was shown in onirban.



Hi Leon, 

Please note that my comparison of ULSHAN Class was with Type 54C Class or La Fayette class or Shivalik class. In that context even PN didn't possess a modern Frigate. On the top of that our ULSHAN seemed lack VL MICA or Albatross missile and Tetral or Simbad type of systems. If we could give it a make over by replacing Otobreda, putting more SAM systems in B section as force-multiplier and Tetral or Simbad type on the Halo hanger along with electronic upgrade as per with Shivalik type then we will have a pretty good guided-Frigate in our inventory. The whole up gradation might cost around $20-30 Million and if we try to go for all of our corvettes and Missile/Patrol boats then we could get a package deal that would bring the cost significantly down. For financial thing, we can exchange/trade our Garment products with EU countries or skilled labor off with Korea; CHN etc with their high-tech defence materials that fit our needs like clever Indians have been doing with Ruskies for years.


----------



## rajeev

iajdani said:


> Nope it just means that the site is hosted in USA through a hosting company like most other sites are. mizzima news agency is run by the *expatriate burmese living in India*. Narinjara another news agency in Dhaka run by burmese living in Bangladesh. Both the news agency mainly quote from the either Indian and BD news source.



Yes, exactly living in India, as per the member. I think he has sorceress's stone. 

The person who is paying for the service is a Indian newspaper based in Canada - though living in India - mind you!

Owner, Administrative Contact, Technical Contact, Billing Contact:
DawnNet SysAdmin (ID00387376)
207 Bank Street, Suite 202
Ottawa, ON K1P 2N2
Canada
Phone: +1.6138672532
Email: dawn.net.sysadmin@gmail.com

As this is a very intelligent RAW operating, the phone number 613-867-2532 is directed to India. 

Cool! India is way advanced!


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> It might be very possible.The Burmese diverted all the fund from development to defence.And with that money,you can get a lot of sophisticated weapon.And what's worrying me is the involvement of Israel in it.
> 
> Do they have self propelled 155mm Howitzers or towed ones?
> If they have155mm self propelled howitzers,they can fire deep onto our territory,without even coming near to the border,or coming under our firing range.These have operational range of 200+ km.
> 
> I dearly hope that the news of us getting PLZ-45 is a true one.If inducted,we might be able to target Sitwee base from land.



Bangladesh, China, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait are the four confirmed operators of PLZ-45 Howitzers. Its range is 39 km. There are other types of howitzers with maximum range of 40 km. NO HOWITZER HAS 200 km RANGE. There was one newspaper gossip a few days ago that said, the Burmese artillery can hit even Chittagong. It is just a gossip. Even C-802 missiles have a range of 200 km range and C-803 is probably 300+. BD has C-802, if not the other type.

India very successfully used its Howitzers in the Kargil war to dislocate Pakistan army from the mountain top. It was hell of a job. Because of other nearby mountains, India had much problem to place its Howitzers in effective positions. When placed very near to the target because of mountains nearby, the shells would not hit the target. Either these will fly over the objects, or they will remain short of targets.

Finally, India had to request its DEAR FRIEND Israel to provide satellite-taken GPS locations in X, Y and Z-axis of the Pakistani targets. These data were tallied against the data of Howitzer locations. Military officers with functional knowledge in 'Dynamics' and higher algebra/trigonometry then calculated the exact distance, height and angle of the Pakistani targets, and fired their howitzers. This is how Pakistan had to abandon the Kargil hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> LieDune ........ Yes indeed, Racist ..... No, that would be you, Sir.
> Obviously you dont get the meaning of Strawman, i believe.


I didn't know that Shakespeare was born in the land of LCA and ARJUN laboratories. And why the heck did I need to go to Balore to become Brain Surgeon or Bangalore to ride LCA space craft  when my ancestors beat Right brothers by 100 years on flying the similar one? So, racist against the Chauvinist Bull Shytters, hell Ya but 'Big no' to my type of Dalit, asprisya, compriente strawman?


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Well those sweet words were needed to get those passed in the congress. Even they have to put this kind of words for the assistance to Israel. They will change the phrase as soon as BD change phrases means if there were a war with Burma. You can legitimize any war if USA was behind you..


Professor Iazdani, 

Many of your types were lured by 'Epar Bangla-Opar Bangla Ek' (United Bangladesh) carrot before 71s war was engineered later to be seen 'Death stick' right before the break up of united PAK. The murder of those intellectuals still remained mysterious along with many other historic like Liakot Ali Khan, Malcolm X, Kennedy's one. Imagine it before falling into the same trap, sir !


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Maybe you can let us know link for this looted AMMAMENTS in "Daily Itefaq".


Please do not fall into traps by those who are trying intensely to derail this thread from that of war like situation in Burma border to an anti-India and anti-RAW phobia. There are other threads for that.


----------



## eastwatch

BDR-NASAKA FLAG MEETING
NASAKA denies troop deployment, BDR brings back 11 captured fishermen
A daily Ittefaq reporting

The Daily Ittefaq - October 22, 2009

Read also the bdnews.com reporting on the same subject

BDR QUESTIONS MYANMAR OVER BORDER TROOPS AT FLAG MEETING 
Thu, Oct 22nd, 2009 1:36 am BdST 

Cox's Bazar, Oct 21 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; Bangladesh Rifles questioned Myanmar about the latter's reported troop build-up along the shared border at a flag meeting Wednesday. 

Lt Col Mozzammel Hossain, commander of 42 Rifles Battalion, who led the talks for Bangladesh, said 

The two-hour meeting was held in the southern Myanmar town of Moungdaw from 11am. 

Hossain told bdnews24.com after his return, "We asked about their army deployment at the Bangladesh-Myanmar border." 

"They completely denied it." 

He said Nasaka claimed they were conducting normal activities along with erecting a fence to stop border crime. 

They also said any other contention was "a figment of Bangladeshi media". 

A number of Bangladesh newspapers and foreign news agencies have reported escalating tensions in recent days, with Myanmar mobilising heavy forces along their side of the border and Bangladesh replying with similar action. 

The reports have also suggested that Myanmar was trying to push thousands of the Muslim minority Rohingya population into Bangladesh as they did in 1991-92. 

Hossain quoted Nasaka's Sector 6 commander Lt Col Ne Meu, leading the Myanmar delegation, as saying, "No extra army deployment has occurred at the borders. We are only performing our regular activities." 

"We are erecting barbed wire fencing in compliance to international border laws. It is to stop illegal immigration and smuggling," 

"The situation at the Bangladesh-Myanmar border is normal. Both border forces have a warm relationship. But Bangladeshi media is raising false allegations against Myanmar," Meu was reported to have said. 

Another BDR officer, Maj Abu Nayeem, said, "Mention of the 'Rohingya push' during the meeting was deemed as not courteous by them, they said that there is no group termed 'Rohingya' in Myanmar. They requested Bangladesh to refer to illegal immigrants as 'Myanmar citizens' or 'Myanmar Muslims'." 

Nayeem also said Nasaka handed over nine Bangladeshi nationals to BDR. "Of them, seven are from Naikhangchhari and two from Ramu." 

BDR also informed Nasaka that about 89 Myanmar nationals were waiting to be repatriated after jail terms here. The list was handed over to the Myanmar border officials. 

Nasaka in return handed over a list of 53 Bangladeshis in their jails. 

Lt Col Mozzammel Hossain said they would make the exchanges at a suitable time.


----------



## eastwatch

FM sees attempts to strain ties with Myanmar :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::

FM SEES ATTEMPTS TO STRAIN TIES WITH MYANMAR 
Wed, Oct 21st, 2009 8:01 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Oct 21 (bdnews24.com)Foreign minister Dipu Moni has said a vested quarter was trying to blight relations with Myanmar and called on them to stop such instigation. 

"There may be provocation by some quarters to strain relations between Bangladesh and Myanmar. Their motive is to capitalise on the sour relations," Dipu Moni told reporters at the foreign ministry Wednesday. 

She pointed a finger at the media too. 

Local newspapers as well as foreign news agencies have reported escalating tensions in recent days, with Myanmar deploying troops on their side of the border and Bangladesh replying with similar action. 

The reports also suggested that Myanmar was trying to push thousands of Rohingya refugees into Bangladesh as they did in 1991-92. 

"Some sections of the media are publishing alarmist stories about tensions on the Bangladesh-Myanmar border," said Dipu Moni. 

"This type of report may exert influence on both sides of the border," cautioned the foreign minister, who recently met her Myanmar counterpart in Colombo. 

She said the Bangladesh ambassador in Yangon, his defence attaché, and the Myanmar envoy in Dhaka had all rejected the reports of Myanmar troops mobilising along the border. 

"They assured me that there was regular movements of troops going on across the border," said the minister. 

"The Myanmar foreign minister also told me the same," she said. 

Dipu Moni last week told reporters that the government had "no information" on unusual troops movement at the border. 

The Myanmar military junta has, however, recently moved to erect more fencing along the border. 

Dipu Moni has said that Myanmar was erecting the barbed-wire fencing on their side, after consulting Dhaka, in order to curb border crimes. 

On TIFA 

The foreign minister said there is no pressure from the US government to sign a Trade and Investment Framework Agreement (TIFA). 

"We have some concerns for some sections of the TIFA. They understand our concerns," said Dipu Moni. 

She said the two countries were trying to bridge the gap. 

The minister said, "We are also looking into whether we can expand trade and investment through other agreements other than TIFA". 

PM's China visit 

Dipu Moni said prime minister Sheikh Hasina was keen to visit China which Bangladesh considers a good friend 

"There is an invitation from the Chinese government. Our Prime Minister is sure to visit China at a mutually convenient time," she said.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> Bangladesh, China, Saudi Arabia and Kuwait are the four confirmed operators of PLZ-45 Howitzers. Its range is 39 km. There are other types of howitzers with maximum range of 40 km. NO HOWITZER HAS 200 km RANGE. There was one newspaper gossip a few days ago that said, the Burmese artillery can hit even Chittagong. It is just a gossip. Even C-802 missiles have a range of 200 km range and C-803 is probably 300+. BD has C-802, if not the other type.
> 
> India very successfully used its Howitzers in the Kargil war to dislocate Pakistan army from the mountain top. It was hell of a job. Because of other nearby mountains, India had much problem to place its Howitzers in effective positions. When placed very near to the target because of mountains nearby, the shells would not hit the target. Either these will fly over the objects, or they will remain short of targets.
> 
> Finally, India had to request its DEAR FRIEND Israel to provide satellite-taken GPS locations in X, Y and Z-axis of the Pakistani targets. These data were tallied against the data of Howitzer locations. Military officers with functional knowledge in 'Dynamics' and higher algebra/trigonometry then calculated the exact distance, height and angle of the Pakistani targets, and fired their howitzers. This is how Pakistan had to abandon the Kargil hope.



Bangladesh did not yet receive PLZ-45,its due at 2011.And BTW yes,I mixed up radius of action with range of gun.

C-802,is an anti-ship missile.It won't be used to attack land targets,unless modified.Even the Burmese have C- 802 in their possession.But I heard it to be an older version of C-802.But they may have upgraded it by now.


----------



## idune

toxic_pus said:


> Can't read idune's post because he is currently illuminating my ignore list. Anyway, I did a 'WhoIs' on the site and the results are:
> 
> liedune, is an apt name.



you indiots do not even know how to read DNS record and which prefix means what.

Administrative contact is mostly used for technical/business contact person who's credential has been used for domain registration. Who is running actual site content and from where does not show up in "whois" query. 

Simple click on "contact us" would tell the story. Primary contact of of this business in Kolkata and secondary contact in Thailand.


by Mizzima News 
Thursday, 22 May 2008 23:40 
Contact Mizzima News:
Email: mizzima@mizzima.com
Phone : +91-9871473758, +66-0819097889, +91-33-24292212
Websites: Welcome to the Mizzima News, Welcome to the Mizzima News - Burmese Version, MizzimaTV, Mizzima Photo - Home

Mailing Address:

Flat No. 1, 63C,
Ibrahimpur Road,
Jadhavpur, Kolkata-700032
India

OR

P.O. Box. 311,
Chiang Mai University,
Chiang Mai - 50202
Thailand

Contact Us


----------



## KillBill

Stumper said:


> No , you are a deceptive manipulating indian. Your hegemony game plans has been exposed numerous time and again. Your lie stands exposed.



And dont forget he is a RAW agent. We all are in the RAW payroll, we are here not to discuss but to divert some patriotic discussion using some troll


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> No , you are a deceptive manipulating indian. Your hegemony game plans has been exposed numerous time and again. Your lie stands exposed.


Your repeated efforts to pick Idune on his grammatical errors reminded me the infamous Chutki/Joke of Vanu about the Indians. When Vanu's son's girlfriend showed up at his home to meet him, Vanu got annoyed and told her to come back I hour later. Vanu's reasoning was that being an Indian Gynecologist (his wife's doctor) miscalculated the exact time of his son's birth and he was born an hour later than the promulgated time to him. Since then his son was always I hour late on everything and never could make up that deficiency. Similarly we, the Muslim Bangladeshis kept UNARJ on horse for hundred years (1757-1857) whilst your Maleu types conspired with them on how to master pimping to ousted us. So, we fell short on UNRAJI SKILL that gap couldn't be fulfilled as of yet.


----------



## KillBill

Al-zakir said:


> Lastly burma is no china and we are no sikkim so let burma attack and we shall take the fight to their ******* cities. A country of 58 millions will not be spare by 150 millions hard core Muslims. Allahu Akbar



Kidding?
If wars were won just by emotion and hot blood then the whole world scenario would have been completely different.


Dropping your arms and going on your knees on the face of the adversary is definitely not an option, but taking the attack to deep burmese cities wont be a cake walk either. They are far advanced in terms of arms and may be stratergy.

The best solution is to dissolve the tension with some smart diplomatic moves and prepare for future such attacks in a smarter way.

Allahu Akbar.


----------



## idune

indians are desperate here to derail this thread. Dont even bother answering these pesky irritants. Fact that these indians are desperate shows we are right on target with info and analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> Please note that my comparison of ULSHAN Class was with Type 54C Class or La Fayette class or Shivalik class. In that context even PN didn't possess a modern Frigate. On the top of that our ULSHAN seemed lack VL MICA or Albatross missile and Tetral or Simbad type of systems. If we could give it a make over by replacing Otobreda, putting more SAM systems in B section as force-multiplier and Tetral or Simbad type on the Halo hanger along with electronic upgrade as per with Shivalik type then we will have a pretty good guided-Frigate in our inventory. The whole up gradation might cost around $20-30 Million and if we try to go for all of our corvettes and Missile/Patrol boats then we could get a package deal that would bring the cost significantly down. For financial thing, we can exchange/trade our Garment products with EU countries or skilled labor off with Korea; CHN etc with their high-tech defence materials that fit our needs like clever Indians have been doing with Ruskies for years.



We as usual opted for Chinese,HQ-7 or FM-90.MICA definitely has an edge over HQ-7.We lack the range and efficiency of MICA in FM-90.In fact our ground based SAMs also lack the ability to target high altitude threats.

About replacing oto breda,I remember watching a military documentary about an US destroyer,where they showed the accuracy of oto melara gun.The scenario was,the SAM system failed,so as the last point of defence,the gun came to action.It did have 100&#37; success rate in that exercise.So I don't think it is too wise to replace it,in case the SAMs fail or are jammed by the threat.

Since we just finished the SAM upgrades,I don't think any new upgrades in regard to SAM will be done.We have to wait and see what the new frigates,which the Govt. is supposed to buy,have in them.
I hope we don't go for Chinese on this matter at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> Bangladesh did not yet receive PLZ-45,its due at 2011.And BTW yes,I mixed up radius of action with range of gun.
> 
> C-802,is an anti-ship missile.It won't be used to attack land targets,unless modified.Even the Burmese have C- 802 in their possession.But I heard it to be an older version of C-802.But they may have upgraded it by now.


Yes, I know C-802 and C-803 are anti-ship missiles, but these can also be modified to attack any target. I quoted it only to emphasize that these missiles have 200 km range, but not the howitzers.

As far as I know, BD already have stocks of PLZ-45.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

RN type 23 are for sale as RN moving for type 45. These 23s are still capable ships and with some upgrades can meet BD needs for some years. These will give us opportunity and time to design and build our own frigate as we have gained considerable expertise in shipbuilding and design. Only things we have to get are weapons, sensors, radars systems etc. For which Turkey could be an excellent partner. 

By the way Chile bought 3 type 23 for $350 million which includes all upgrades and refit.


----------



## KillBill

eastwatch said:


> Finally, India had to request its DEAR FRIEND Israel to provide satellite-taken GPS locations in X, Y and Z-axis of the Pakistani targets. These data were tallied against the data of Howitzer locations. Military officers with functional knowledge in 'Dynamics' and higher algebra/trigonometry then calculated the exact distance, height and angle of the Pakistani targets, and fired their howitzers. This is how Pakistan had to abandon the Kargil hope.



Well, Thats what friends are for 
But I believe India has its own satellite for similar tasks.


----------



## eastwatch

KillBill said:


> Kidding?
> If wars were won just by emotion and hot blood then the whole world scenario would have been completely different.
> 
> 
> Dropping your arms and going on your knees on the face of the adversary is definitely not an option, but taking the attack to deep burmese cities wont be a cake walk either. They are far advanced in terms of arms and may be stratergy.
> 
> The best solution is to dissolve the tension with some smart diplomatic moves and prepare for future such attacks in a smarter way.
> 
> Allahu Akbar.


This is what Indian bigots like to think of us. Not only Burma, we can take over your big country, too. It is not emotion that propels us, rather,we are propelled by bravery. We have shown it time and again- history will attest to it. This is why our forefathers were the dominant force in the eastern part of Hindustan for more than 550 years.

Do not you see the Muslim bravery in Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iraq? You bigots may think Bangali Muslims have one hand and other Muslims in your west have ten hands. Time will tell again we have more than ten hands. Do you think we cannot take over Burma because they have 400,000 troops? Our less than 70,000 BDR troops are good enough to do that job.

Haven't you seen how with only 3,000 of their troops in the Burmese border, BDR officers were declaring that they were ready for any eventuality, while Burma has deployed more than 50,000 troops. Number is your passion, but bravery is our strength. So, respect our bravery. We fight to die, and the bigots come not to die, but to kill. How then, they can win over us for whom a death is no different from a life?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

KillBill said:


> Well, Thats what friends are for
> But I believe India has its own satellite for similar tasks.



Yes, India may have this GPS location technology now, but it was not there during Kargil operation. However, I must admit India did a superb military job. On the one hand, howitzers could not be taken to a higher ground, on the other hand, it could not do the precise attacking due to shortage of leg length.

Only after that operation, I came to realize the importance of higher mathematics in modern warfare and why science students are usually recruited as trainee officers in all branches of military.

By the way, you may read Dr. Stephen Hawking's writings to know how earth's gravitational waves may deter a satellite to get the exact 3D co-ordinates of a point. So, this preliminary data is corrected to neutralize the effects of gravitational waves. 

This is how the exact location is pinointed. Indian officers certainly knew how to correct the data by manual calculation. Without this correction, the shells might have gone a few km away from the targets. 

Sorry, I have derailed the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

eastwatch said:


> This is what Indian bigots like to think of us. Not only Burma, we can take over your big country, too. It is not emotion that propels us, rather,we are propelled by bravery. We have shown it time and again- history will attest to it. This is why our forefathers were the dominant force in the eastern part of Hindustan for more than 550 years.
> 
> Do not you see the Muslim bravery in Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iraq? You bigots may think Bangali Muslims have one hand and other Muslims in your west have ten hands. Time will tell again we have more than ten hands. Do you think we cannot take over Burma because they have 400,000 troops? Our less than 70,000 BDR troops are good enough to do that job.
> 
> Haven't you seen how with only 3,000 of their troops in the Burmese border, BDR officers were declaring that they were ready for any eventuality, while Burma has deployed more than 50,000 troops. Number is your passion, but bravery is our strength. So, respect our bravery. We fight to die, and the bigots come not to die, but to kill. How then, they can win over us for whom a death is no different from a life?



Cool Down Sir...

I never questioned your or your forefathers bravery or your preparedness to sacrifice life for protecting your motherland. 

If you read my post after taking a glass of cold water, you would figure out what exactly I meant. I am not saying that you can not protect. What I am saying that its confirmed that they have a bigger army much bigger than yours. So, if the war happens both side will lose significantly in terms of soldiers, arms and ammunition. So, its better to dissolve the current tension using diplomacy, and be prepared for future such attacks in a smarter way, so that when Burma or anyone attacks you, you guys will be better prepared. 

Again, defending is one thing and taking the war into another country is completely different. if you refer to the post I replied, I said that even if you protect your land successfully( inshallah) it would be tougher to beat and then get into Burma's territory. 

Hope I made myself clear now.

Again, about attacking and taking over my country, well We are waiting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> Please note that my comparison of ULSHAN Class was with Type 54C Class or La Fayette class or Shivalik class. In that context even PN didn't possess a modern Frigate. On the top of that our ULSHAN seemed lack VL MICA or Albatross missile and Tetral or Simbad type of systems. If we could give it a make over by replacing Otobreda, putting more SAM systems in B section as force-multiplier and Tetral or Simbad type on the Halo hanger along with electronic upgrade as per with Shivalik type then we will have a pretty good guided-Frigate in our inventory. The whole up gradation might cost around $20-30 Million and if we try to go for all of our corvettes and Missile/Patrol boats then we could get a package deal that would bring the cost significantly down. For financial thing, we can exchange/trade our Garment products with EU countries or skilled labor off with Korea; CHN etc with their high-tech defence materials that fit our needs like clever Indians have been doing with Ruskies for years.




Why are you after Ulsan class? Is it because it bought by last AL govt and decomissioned by BNP-Jamatis from their narrow mindedness.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Why are you after Ulsan class? Is it because it bought by last AL govt and decomissioned by BNP-Jamatis from their narrow mindedness.



Discussion that taken place on Ulsan class is a healthy one. Fact that you are only obsessed with mujib coat and considering anything and everying under the sun relative to Awami politics, shows where things need to be fixed.


----------



## TopCat

rajeev said:


> Yes, exactly living in India, as per the member. I think he has sorceress's stone.
> 
> The person who is paying for the service is a Indian newspaper based in Canada - though living in India - mind you!
> 
> Owner, Administrative Contact, Technical Contact, Billing Contact:
> DawnNet SysAdmin (ID00387376)
> 207 Bank Street, Suite 202
> Ottawa, ON K1P 2N2
> Canada
> Phone: +1.6138672532
> Email: dawn.net.sysadmin@gmail.com
> 
> As this is a very intelligent RAW operating, the phone number 613-867-2532 is directed to India.
> 
> Cool! India is way advanced!




That is wat people do as it is difficult to pay or transfer small amount of money from the sub continent. they rather ask any of their friend living in west to pay couple of hundred dollar on their behalf.
Those contact address mean nothing as long as mizzima site has India all over on it.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Professor Iazdani,
> 
> Many of your types were lured by 'Epar Bangla-Opar Bangla Ek' (United Bangladesh) carrot before 71s war was engineered later to be seen 'Death stick' right before the break up of united PAK. The *murder of those intellectuals* still remained mysterious along with many other historic like Liakot Ali Khan, Malcolm X, Kennedy's one. Imagine it before falling into the same trap, sir !



No mystery. Ask Nizami... Everything is in his stomac.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

KillBill said:


> Cool Down Sir...
> Again, defending is one thing and taking the war into another country is completely different. if you refer to the post I replied, I said that even if you protect your land successfully( inshallah) it would be tougher to beat and then get into Burma's territory.


Time is so different now-a-days. Otherwise, BD could have impose war on Burma at will. You have to see the map of Burma from a satellite and see its population in Arakan as Bangali Muslims. They are our very ill-mannered ( yes, a little more than us) cousines in Arakan. They have been living there for many centuries after they have migrated from Arabia and Bengal proper long before Burma annexed Arakan in 1784.

Now, about map. Burma mainland is completely separated from OUR Arakan by the Arakan Range of mountains. This Range is the reason that Arakan maintained its independence. However, when Bengal was already occupied by the British and Muslim power was vanquished there, the Burmese occupied this independent land in 1784 fully knowing that there would be no troop contingent from Bengal to support their brethren there. Their assumption was correct.

Arakanese Muslims desparately want to join their cousins in BD, we are also eager to join them. But, the days are not 1784, it is 2009. BD cannot move without fearing its effects on international relationships. 

When former BD President Sheikh Mujibur Rahman met his Burmese counterpart, where I do not know, he emphatically told him that wherever Bangla speaking people lived, Bangladesh regard it as its own. 

It was an indirect threat, there is no doubt about it. Only after his death, the Burmese govt started to punish our dark-skinned cousins by expelling them from their ancestral lands. BD economy was always weak and the leaders were without hard balls (you perhaps know women do not have any balls). So, the Burmese kept on sending their Muslims to BD. 500,000 or more are in BD now.

Now, time is ripe for either their repatriation to Arakan or the annexation of Arakan by BD. I will prefer the second option. There is no future of Burma and there is no future of our cousins in the Union of Burma. Burmese Junta keeps on exloring oil and gas in Arakan to build an army that kills only its own population.

When BD keeps on developing, our cousins there are living in poor conditions. It is time the situation is rectified by the concerned parties with blood sheddings, if needed. Arakanese are eagerly seeking our help. They are for a separation from Burma.

BD govt must enact an Arakan policy and its military must enact a doctrine to support that policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KillBill

eastwatch said:


> Time is so different now-a-days. Otherwise, BD could have impose war on Burma at will. You have to see the map of Burma from a satellite and see its population in Arakan as Bangali Muslims. They are our very ill-mannered ( yes, a little more than us) cousines in Arakan. They have been living there for many centuries after they have migrated from Arabia and Bengal proper long before Burma annexed Arakan in 1784.
> 
> Now, about map. Burma mainland is completely separated from OUR Arakan by the Arakan Range of mountains. This Range is the reason that Arakan maintained its independence. However, when Bengal was already occupied by the British and Muslim power was vanquished there, the Burmese occupied this independent land in 1784 fully knowing that there would be no troop contingent from Bengal to support their brethren there. Their assumption was correct.
> 
> Arakanese Muslims desparately want to join their cousins in BD, we are also eager to join them. But, the days are not 1784, it is 2009. BD cannot move without fearing its effects on international relationships.
> 
> When former BD President Sheikh Mujibur Rahman met his Burmese counterpart, where I do not know, he emphatically told him that wherever Bangla speaking people lived, Bangladesh regard it as its own.
> 
> It was an indirect threat, there is no doubt about it. Only after his death, the Burmese govt started to punish our dark-skinned cousins by expelling them from their ancestral lands. BD economy was always weak and the leaders were without hard balls (you perhaps know women do not have any balls). So, the Burmese kept on sending their Muslims to BD. 500,000 or more are in BD now.
> 
> Now, time is ripe for either their repatriation to Arakan or the annexation of Arakan by BD. I will prefer the second option. There is no future of Burma and there is no future of our cousins in the Union of Burma. Burmese Junta keeps on exloring oil and gas in Arakan to build an army that kills only its own population.
> 
> When BD keeps on developing, our cousins there are living in poor conditions. It is time the situation is rectified by the concerned parties with blood sheddings, if needed. Arakanese are eagerly seeking our help. They are for a separation from Burma.
> 
> BD govt must enact an Arakan policy and its military must enact a doctrine to support that policy.



Thanks for the excellent post. You definitely amaze me with the knowledge of history you have.

All said and done, my question is still unanswered. Do you think with the current military strength of both the coutries, it is possible for BD to defend now and also annex Arakan? Dont you think its better to dissolve the current situation using diplomacy and then better prepare for a later date when you can actually do that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

KillBill said:


> All said and done, my question is still unanswered. Do you think with the current military strength of both the coutries, it is possible for BD to defend now and also annex Arakan? *Dont you think its better to dissolve the current situation using diplomacy and then better prepare for a later date when you can actually do that?*



I agree x 100

You are spot on that.

With the current state,its going to be hard for us to defend our own territory,forget annexing Arakan.
Our leaders made the mistake of not realising Burmese military ambition,that's why we are lagging behind them now.Whereas in 1991,we were stronger than them.


----------



## eastwatch

KillBill said:


> Thanks for the excellent post. You definitely amaze me with the knowledge of history you have.
> 
> All said and done, my question is still unanswered. Do you think with the current military strength of both the coutries, it is possible for BD to defend now and also annex Arakan? Dont you think its better to dissolve the current situation using diplomacy and then better prepare for a later date when you can actually do that?


BD govt may not want a war, but BD military wants one, at least a showdown that proves the necessity of maintaining a strong military. Burma does not also want a war, because it will expose the junta to an adverse situation, which may topple it.

Nobody can say an army is stronger only because it has a greater number. Our total men in arms (militias) is also much higher than the Burmese number. However, number is but only one factor, there must be many other factors to decide the outcome of a war. I would like to state only a few of these here.

1) Burma may not mobilize more than 60,000 of its troops in BD border. If they do so, some Union States may declare independence in case the war lingers.
2) There is Arakanese Mountains that separate mainland Burma from Arakan. Therefore, the supply routes are very limited. It will be a nightmare for Burma to safeguard its supply routes for ammunition and logistics. BD, with the help of Arakanese, will certainly destroy their supply routes.
3) Arakanese are Bangali Muslims. There is already an independence movement in Arakan. Burmese army cannot tackle this internal rebellion in time of a war. Our DGFI has certainly assets in Arakan among our brothers..

So, a war is against the interest of Burma. This is the reaon why after all these troop build up in the border, Burma has suddenly about turned in the BDR-NASAKA meetings held yesterday. I have posted these newspaper reports somewhere above. NASAKA, in a goodwill gesture, has also released 11 fishermen they had captured a few days ago from our sea territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> RN type 23 are for sale as RN moving for type 45. These 23s are still capable ships and with some upgrades can meet BD needs for some years. These will give us opportunity and time to design and build our own frigate as we have gained considerable expertise in shipbuilding and design. Only things we have to get are weapons, sensors, radars systems etc. For which Turkey could be an excellent partner.
> 
> By the way Chile bought 3 type 23 for $350 million which includes all upgrades and refit.



We dont want any retiring ships for our navy anymore. Its not a dumping yeard. BD should go for advanced frigate this time around, brand new type 45 may be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> I agree x 100
> 
> You are spot on that.
> 
> With the current state,its going to be hard for us to defend our own territory,forget annexing Arakan.
> Our leaders made the mistake of not realising Burmese military ambition,that's why we are lagging behind them now.Whereas in 1991,we were stronger than them.



It is not that BD has become a Bhutan and Burma has become a China. Newspapers speak only gossips when our military never declares a single purchase or procurement. It seems our airforce is comparatively weak, but then our army and navy is much strong and well-trained. Airforce seems weak because it has a few new purchases, but Burmese airforce is weaker than us. 

Including training jets, helicopters and other auxilliaries, BD has a total of 200+ planes. How many planes do you think Burma has? Pakistan fought the 1965 war against India with only 125 planes. So, why it is comparison of planes and not of spirit of our troops? 

Even if we have similar number of jets, we are stronger because we have well-trained and more number of pilots even if the spirit factor is not considered. Number of trained pilots are very important. It is because when a jet returns to its home base after a sortie, immediately another pilot can then fly the plane after the plane is re-armed. A human body gets tired, and needs rest and sleep, but not a plane. It will fly immediately. On the other hand, Burma may need mercenary pilots to fly.

That our navy is strong was proved last year. About our 200,000 troops, how it is weaker than the Burmese 400,000 troops? Is it because of less number? A war is about strategy and bravery, not only about the number of troops. If it is so, then since historical times a nation would have imposed its hegemony to a weaker neighbour just by declaring its number of troops.

When with the mobilization of only 3000 troops, our BDR officers declared recently that they were ready for any eventuality, did it bear any meaning to you when Burma has mobilized 50,000 troops? It is certainly a Muslim spirit. If an individual is devoid of this spirit, well it is his personal choice. But, our troops are not devoid of this spirit.

You have wrongfully assumed BD to be a weaker nation comparing to Burma. A war is not TV game, it is between two groups of living people. Only the stronger-hearted one can finally win. Muslims are supposed to fight like Muslims and win. This is why America is not winning in Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> *Not only Burma, we can take over your big country, too. *
> 
> *So, respect our bravery.......*



For someone fond of asking respect, you certainly don't dish out any to us, odd, isnt it?

I read and re-read your sentence, twice, atleast.... Why is that it looks as though a glue-sniffing 15-year-old wearing cowboy hat penned this. 

Let me quote a passage from the first Surrealist Manifesto of 1924: "I could spend my whole life prying loose the secrets of the insane. These people are honest to a fault, and their naiveté has no peer but my own."


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> It is not that BD has become a Bhutan and Burma has become a China. Newspapers speak only gossips when our military never declares a single purchase or procurement. It seems our airforce is comparatively weak, but then our army and navy is much strong and well-trained. Airforce seems weak because it has a few new purchases, but Burmese airforce is weaker than us.
> 
> Including training jets, helicopters and other auxilliaries, BD has a total of 200+ planes. How many planes do you think Burma has? Pakistan fought the 1965 war against India with only 125 planes. So, why it is comparison of planes and not of spirit of our troops?



No Burma certainly didn't become China,but a war with Burma now will cause a significant damage to our defence forces and also our economy.

Talking about BAF inventory,among those 200+ planes,we both know that at least 80% are more than 30 years old.We are certainly not going to fight them with now obsolete F-6s,are we?

The Burmese have the same type of air crafts that we have in our inventory.But the difference is they have more in number.You may say they have poor record on maintenance,but recently they have improved efficiency with the help of Russian/Ukrainian help.Besides they have access to Israeli expertise.
Our fighters have gone under upgrade,so did theirs.

Do you think its is practical that a secretive military regime like Myanmar will publish how many air crafts it has in its inventory?Or people willBesides they buy many sophisticated arms through black market,and its a well known secret,we know about this long before these media reports were published in Bangladeshi media.

now about the comparison,its according to Janes defence.

bd-burma1.jpg (image)

This is a comparison of India-Bangladesh military strength.Point to note here is that we have *83* fighters.

http://www.bdsdf.org/forum/uploads/1236283965/gallery_1_175_854510.jpg





eastwatch said:


> Even if we have similar number of jets, we are stronger because we have well-trained and more number of pilots even if the spirit factor is not considered. Number of trained pilots are very important. It is because when a jet returns to its home base after a sortie, immediately another pilot can then fly the plane after the plane is re-armed. A human body gets tired, and needs rest and sleep, but not a plane. It will fly immediately. On the other hand, Burma may need mercenary pilots to fly.



Sir,Let us not talk about,"who has more courage than whom".These things are not counted when making strategy for war.Yes,it certainly can change the fate of the battle.
We do have trained pilot and Burma too have trained pilot.And they do have the courage to fight for their country too,just like we do.
Its a mistake to underestimate the capability of your enemy.



eastwatch said:


> That our navy is strong was proved last year. About our 200,000 troops, how it is weaker than the Burmese 400,000 troops? Is it because of less number? A war is about strategy and bravery, not only about the number of troops. If it is so, then since historical times a nation would have imposed its hegemony to a weaker neighbour just by declaring its number of troops.
> 
> When with the mobilization of only 3000 troops, our BDR officers declared recently that they were ready for any eventuality, did it bear any meaning to you when Burma has mobilized 50,000 troops? It is certainly a Muslim spirit. If an individual is devoid of this spirit, well it is his personal choice. But, our troops are not devoid of this spirit.
> 
> You have wrongfully assumed BD to be a weaker nation comparing to Burma. A war is not TV game, it is between two groups of living people. Only the stronger-hearted one can finally win. Muslims are supposed to fight like Muslims and win. This is why America is not winning in Iraq or Afghanistan.



Sir, I am younger than you and have seen less of this world,but I have learnt a few things.

1.Spirit only does not win any war.
2.One should never underestimate his enemy.that's the biggest mistake we can make now.We need to know more about their strength and weaknesses,and then prepare accordingly.
All this intel and preparation,is also a part of war.We can't just jump in with war cries all around,only to find ourselves as the losers.

Yes US is not winning,but perhaps you can see the misery of the muslims in Iraq and Afganisthan.

And yes,Why do we forget the palestinians.They are muslim and they have courage.But they lack *Fire power*.So the result is they are being massacred.

I do not assume my country to be *weaker*,but* ill prepared* for a war *now*.We should try to avoid war always,no matter what.That's why diplomatic efforts should be taken first,and at the same time keeping the army on stand by.

But if they leave with no other option,then we will have to fight to save our motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> No Burma certainly didn't become China,but a war with Burma now will cause a significant damage to our defence forces and also our economy.
> 
> 1.Spirit only does not win any war.
> 2.One should never underestimate his enemy.that's the biggest mistake we can make now.We need to know more about their strength and weaknesses,and then prepare accordingly.
> All this intel and preparation,is also a part of war.We can't just jump in with war cries all around,only to find ourselves as the losers.
> 
> I do not assume my country to be weaker,but ill prepared for a war now. We should try to avoid war always,no matter what.That's why diplomatic efforts should be taken first,and at the same time keeping the army on stand by.
> 
> But if they leave with no other option,then we will have to fight to save our motherland.



The whole discussion of this thread has been started on this premise that Burma has mobilized its troops in our border and BD population have to defend itself from a Burmese onslaught. But, you are talking from another perspective as if I am the one who is proposing an offence by a weak and crying BD against a superpower and boasting Burma. 

I think, if my country is attacked even by the USA, we must protect it from that in the same way that the Vietnamese protected their country, or we protected our country against Pakistan. There is no question we count and tabulate their hardwares, weapons, planes and tanks, then get panicked and ask them to become our overlord.

Neither we count their strength nor we count our deaths. If it is a war imposed on us, as it may be with Burma, then we must fight and survive. The alternate is slavery and extinction. So, I am not going to accept your indirect proposition that we fulfill the Burmese demands and accept their regional overlordship.

A war will certainly ruin our present and future economic prospect. No one wants a war. But, a war imposed on us, must be challenged. And I do not buy those arguments about the enemy strength. It only means that we beg the invader to wait for another 20 years, during which time we build our economy and raise a strong military and then ask the enemy to come and fight. Is it workable? It is just the opposite, an enemy would attack when its rival is in a weak position, isn't it?

So, as a nation, we must have cotingency plant to defend ourselves in any situation. If an enemy attacks us, we must repulse them at once and take the war to its land. This is how many nations of the world have survived and without this spirit many other nations have ceased to exist anymore. They have lost their identities. Arakanese Muslims are just one such group. And, I will not want my nation to face such a dire prospect in the face of an invasion by Burma.

Personally, I am happy to note that our BDR and military are doing less research on WHAT BURMA HAS BOUGHT IN THE BLACK MARKET AND ISRAEL, and, instead, are doing best to accept a Burmese challenge with whatever weapons they have in their hands. So, here comes the SPIRIT factor, like true Muslims. The shortage in weapons will be compensated by the flowing of bloods when needed, you can rest assured of it. 

This is why Burma has shown flexibility in the BDR-NASAKA flag meeting. NASAKA has also released 11 of our fishermen. Considering the prevailing situation, this is a very important gesture by Burma.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> For someone fond of asking respect, you certainly don't dish out any to us, odd, isnt it?
> 
> I read and re-read your sentence, twice, atleast.... Why is that it looks as though a glue-sniffing 15-year-old wearing cowboy hat penned this.
> 
> Let me quote a passage from the first Surrealist Manifesto of 1924: "I could spend my whole life prying loose the secrets of the insane. These people are honest to a fault, and their naiveté has no peer but my own."


Do not expect my prophecy to be true, but better you fear it in your NE in the near future. Yes, only the very lunatics will try it and will also do it. You are missing so many information on your NE because of govt news blackout. In BD, we only see reports of arresting a few of these lunatics, but many more cannot be pinpointed or arrested.

And what I said in my previous post was in the context of India attacking BD, and not the opposite. So, does it prove I am also a lunatic from an asylum? Cheer up, buddy!


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> We dont want any retiring ships for our navy anymore. Its not a dumping yeard. BD should go for advanced frigate this time around, brand new type 45 may be.



I hope you know which one is type 45, these ships cost more than a billion and not for sale. How much money you got for that?? Lets see you can get type 45?


----------



## mijanur

any good news today


----------



## rajeev

iajdani said:


> That is wat people do as it is difficult to pay or transfer small amount of money from the sub continent. they rather ask any of their friend living in west to pay couple of hundred dollar on their behalf.
> Those contact address mean nothing as long as mizzima site has India all over on it.



Other than refuting all the evidence contrary to your belief what other evidence proof do you have India is even in the picture! Sorcerers' Stone ??

May be I barking at the wrong tree! Implicating India has become passion of one country and some people in other country - only two countries that have Jihadis in common.


----------



## Al-zakir

KillBill said:


> Dont you think its better to dissolve the current situation using diplomacy and then better prepare for a later date when you can actually do that?



We are peaceful nation that desire peace however our hostile geographic location has made us immune to outside aggression. If you recall that we are not the source of this standoff. We are being pulled into this agitation. We always prefer friendly relation with all nations and our national motto is Friend to all, enemy to none. I also prefer a diplomatic solution to this BS episode because we have better things to focus in home front however its the ignorant Burmese trying to impose the war on us. Its staging an aggressive behavior as if we do not exist. It must be out of frame in this respect. 

As I have said before and I am saying it again that if brumes impose the war on us than we shall take the war into their back yard because we have enough man power that will die laughing on enemies face. No one can subdue _*UMMAT-E-MUHAMMAD*_ (S.A.A.W)with force because we Muslim live by the creed of martyrdom (shahadat). You can not scare a man who wish to die for the cause of Islam. 

You may have remembered when only few of our Jawans took out 90 of yours without any hesitation. It was because they embraced death before making a kill so therefore if the war imposed on us than we will take the war to them InshAllah. 

Lastly, I do not think Burmese has enough balls to attack us because it knows the aftermath consequences. If war break out than whole eastern subcontinent will be pull into this quagmire. Hence, I see other ill force behind this staged episode to implement ill agenda though Bangladeshi Muslims knows better Alhumdullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

rajeev said:


> Other than refuting all the evidence contrary to your belief what other evidence proof do you have India is even in the picture! Sorcerers' Stone ??
> 
> May be I barking at the wrong tree! Implicating India has become passion of one country and some people in other country - only two countries that have Jihadis in common.



Mizzima site itself claim that they are located in India.
Just go to contact page of that site.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> And what I said in my previous post was i*n the context of India attacking BD*, and not the opposite.



"*we can take over* your big country"

You know what, i always suspected Mrs.Rosemary could have done a better job of teaching us kids those grammer thingy in school. Cheer's.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> Mizzima site itself claim that they are located in India.



Yes, i argued the same with my pop. Just because HUJI is in Bangldesh, does not mean state of BD is involved in anti indian acts. 

Wont listen!! .. Thick a person, he is.


----------



## rajeev

iajdani said:


> Mizzima site itself claim that they are located in India.
> Just go to contact page of that site.



Mailing Address:

Flat No. 1, 63C,
Ibrahimpur Road,
Jadhavpur, Kolkata-700032
India

OR

P.O. Box. 311,
Chiang Mai University,
Chiang Mai - 50202
Thailand

Are you going to implicate Thailand too? Why only India?




> *Organization*
> 
> Mizzima maintains a head office in Delhi, India and a news bureau in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Mizzima has over 30 employees reporting from five countries: Bangladesh, Burma, China, India and Thailand.



Other co-conspirators include China and Bangladesh as well. 

All these countries should be questioned for their support for Burma, especially Bangladesh.


----------



## Stumper

rajeev said:


> Mailing Address:
> 
> Flat No. 1, 63C,
> Ibrahimpur Road,
> Jadhavpur, Kolkata-700032
> India
> 
> OR
> 
> P.O. Box. 311,
> Chiang Mai University,
> Chiang Mai - 50202
> Thailand
> 
> Are you going to implicate Thailand too? Why only India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other co-conspirators include China and Bangladesh as well.
> 
> All these countries should be questioned for their support for Burma, especially Bangladesh.


Oh, you took them seriously, is it? ...As it turns out theres no minimum level of logic required in order to be immortalized in BD section of this Forum.


----------



## TopCat

rajeev said:


> Mailing Address:
> 
> Flat No. 1, 63C,
> Ibrahimpur Road,
> Jadhavpur, Kolkata-700032
> India
> 
> OR
> 
> P.O. Box. 311,
> Chiang Mai University,
> Chiang Mai - 50202
> Thailand
> 
> Are you going to implicate Thailand too? Why only India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other co-conspirators include China and Bangladesh as well.
> 
> All these countries should be questioned for their support for Burma, especially Bangladesh.



I was not talking about the conspiracy rather talked about the location of that news organization. These few media service run by mostly refugee and they pray for war everyday. Even I saw in blog site where Rohingyas were wanting Burma to attack BD so that BD get invloved on their cause.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> I was not talking about the conspiracy rather talked about the location of that news organization.



I stand to Apologize, in that case. On serious note, you did give wrong context, i must say.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> No Burma certainly didn't become China,but a war with Burma now will cause a significant damage to our defence forces and also our economy.
> 
> Talking about BAF inventory,among those 200+ planes,we both know that at least 80% are more than 30 years old.We are certainly not going to fight them with now obsolete F-6s,are we?
> 
> The Burmese have the same type of air crafts that we have in our inventory.But the difference is they have more in number.You may say they have poor record on maintenance,but recently they have improved efficiency with the help of Russian/Ukrainian help.Besides they have access to Israeli expertise.
> Our fighters have gone under upgrade,so did theirs.
> 
> Do you think its is practical that a secretive military regime like Myanmar will publish how many air crafts it has in its inventory?Or people willBesides they buy many sophisticated arms through black market,and its a well known secret,we know about this long before these media reports were published in Bangladeshi media.
> 
> now about the comparison,its according to Janes defence.
> 
> bd-burma1.jpg (image)
> 
> This is a comparison of India-Bangladesh military strength.Point to note here is that we have *83* fighters.
> 
> http://www.bdsdf.org/forum/uploads/1236283965/gallery_1_175_854510.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir,Let us not talk about,"who has more courage than whom".These things are not counted when making strategy for war.Yes,it certainly can change the fate of the battle.
> We do have trained pilot and Burma too have trained pilot.And they do have the courage to fight for their country too,just like we do.
> Its a mistake to underestimate the capability of your enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, I am younger than you and have seen less of this world,but I have learnt a few things.
> 
> 1.Spirit only does not win any war.
> 2.One should never underestimate his enemy.that's the biggest mistake we can make now.We need to know more about their strength and weaknesses,and then prepare accordingly.
> All this intel and preparation,is also a part of war.We can't just jump in with war cries all around,only to find ourselves as the losers.
> 
> Yes US is not winning,but perhaps you can see the misery of the muslims in Iraq and Afganisthan.
> 
> And yes,Why do we forget the palestinians.They are muslim and they have courage.But they lack *Fire power*.So the result is they are being massacred.
> 
> I do not assume my country to be *weaker*,but* ill prepared* for a war *now*.We should try to avoid war always,no matter what.That's why diplomatic efforts should be taken first,and at the same time keeping the army on stand by.
> 
> But if they leave with no other option,then we will have to fight to save our motherland.


Hi Leon,

Thanks for summing up the whole military episode very nicely. Icing on the cake would be to point out that Burmese are fencing and mining their side of the border areas, so whoever is thinking that BD-MIL can snatch Arakan form them, are actually living in a foolish paradise, because we don't have paratrooper division to ex-filtrate in their territory and no expeditionary tank division, no over whelming fire-power, no guarantee on a decisive win on NAVAL battle to hold the sea route for troops to land in enemy area. Having considered these simple things, I say a big 'NO' to any perpetual war. But (A big But) if we are attacked and Burmese starts firing at us indiscriminately then we would fight back, because it would give us moral ground to thwart the aggressor. So, I agree with the essence of Zakir Vhai's post as well. We don't want to burn all the bridges and need to be mindful that Burma is the only gateway for BD to save itself from becoming the next Palestine, thanks.


----------



## idune

rajeev said:


> Are you going to implicate Thailand too? Why only India?
> 
> Other co-conspirators include China and Bangladesh as well.
> 
> All these countries should be questioned for their support for Burma, especially Bangladesh.



India is the base of these type subversive operations. If they have anything in Bangladesh and any other countries those are just hired guns to follow direction from india based subversion central. Same way indian house and shelter Dalai Lama to interfere in Chinese internal affairs. Same way india interfered in Bangladesh internal affairs, same way india interfered in Srilanka using Tamil tigers, same way indians are interfering in Pakistan by using BLA .....This may just be mdia wing of india based interference.


----------



## rajeev

idune said:


> India is the base of these type subversive operations. *If they have anything in Bangladesh and any other countries those are just hired guns to follow direction from india based subversion central.* Same way indian house and shelter Dalai Lama to interfere in Chinese internal affairs. Same way india interfered in Bangladesh internal affairs, same way india interfered in in Srilanka using Tamil tigers, same way indians are interfering in Pakistan by using BLA .....



First, let us concern about the topic at hand because I think either you are unable to focus your attention or that you dont want to. 

Either you are claiming that Bangladesh govt is inapt in managing its issues and hence you blame India as per your statements. Or, do you mean to say because Indian govt threatened Bangladesh with repercussions if Bangladesh govt were to to do something about this media/website (?) Which one is it? Care to explain!


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> But (A big But) if we are attacked and Burmese starts firing at us indiscriminately then we would fight back, because it would give us moral ground to thwart the aggressor.


True, you did get my attention with your first few verse.... until i came to this.......

*if we are attacked and Burmese starts firing at us indiscriminately.....*


Fire at you Indiscriminately eh?.... As in Burmese soldiers, after a late night Rambo movie, show up on your border first thing in morning and fire indiscriminately - Announcing the war for you , or as in ..

Burmes Soldier : Hey mom, will be late for dinner. We are attacking Bangladesh today.
Mom: Be carefull mickey. But wont you attack them by Air?
Soldier: No, i just need to hide behind that bush and fire indiscriminately...that's signal enough for them Bangladeshi's to know that its war time.


So long, Bye Mr.Cosmatos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> India is the base of these type subversive operations. If they have anything in Bangladesh and any other countries those are just hired guns to follow direction from india based subversion central. Same way indian house and shelter Dalai Lama to interfere in Chinese internal affairs. Same way india interfered in Bangladesh internal affairs, same way india interfered in Srilanka using Tamil tigers, same way indians are interfering in Pakistan by using BLA .....This may just be mdia wing of india based interference.



Yeh i understand, there are times in our lives when were not in control of our own destinies. Sometimes its the government. Sometimes its Indian's. Sometime Alien's too.


----------



## M_Saint

KillBill said:


> Well, Thats what friends are for
> But I believe India has its own satellite for similar tasks.


So your Israeli friends really provided the Satellite support that gave you, the Bharatis decisive fire-power over Pakistani forces. Let's see, how far of it is true? If ISROs had that type of capability in 1999 for mountainous terrain then why couldn't they locate Hezbollahs ATGM in plane desert at 2006, especially when their invincible Markavas were getting hits right, left and center? How did Hezbollah fighters shoot rockets at them up until the last day of the war? It seems like stories, friends are only good for some people, who give them pleasure and great story tellers mix/spices up truth with lie to keep audience alive. 

Now leaving Israeli invincibility and bravado aside, I wanted to ask a genuine question on how did Indian Ex-COAS Gen Padmanabhan predict accurately that their would be a limited war between INDO-PAK? And when Indian army vacated their posts, did they take all their surveillance gezetarries with them to make Pakistani infiltration easy as well? These two basic questions would lead to think the Kargil saga was planned, engineered and the end game of Mush's snatching power on phony ground would further lead to conclude that there were some big INDO-Zion moles in PAK, who facilitated it to take place by the expense of 3000 brave Pak's soldier's, Newaz's losing power. That was the game of 20th century, which gave a leverage to INDO-Zions to keep eye on PAK nuke.


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> So your Israeli friends really provided the Satellite support that gave you, the Bharatis decisive fire-power over Pakistani forces.


Not true, we have had spy satellites (TES) since early 00. Being telescopic, they were rather useless during night time or under heavy cloud. This was one of the reason, why this were useless in Kargil. And need for us to procur RISAT.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/1679321.stm

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia/2009/04/200942014479131748.html



> Now leaving Israeli invincibility and bravado aside, I wanted to ask a genuine question on how did Indian Ex-COAS Gen Padmanabhan predict accurately that their would be a limited war between INDO-PAK? And when Indian army vacated their posts, did they take all their surveillance gezetarries with them to make Pakistani infiltration easy as well? These two basic questions would lead to think the Kargil saga was planned, engineered and the end game of Mush's snatching power on phony ground would further lead to conclude that there were some big INDO-Zion moles in PAK, who facilitated it to take place by the expense of 3000 brave Pak's soldier's, Newaz's losing power. That was the game of 20th century, which gave a leverage to INDO-Zions to keep eye on PAK nuke.


You Stumped me with your ingenuity. Darn, how did you break it man? This was supposed to be super secret..... And i thought we were so close to the Pak Nuke's. We will keep walking , towards Kahuta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

rajeev said:


> First, let us concern about the topic at hand because I think either you are unable to focus your attention or that you dont want to.
> 
> Either you are claiming that Bangladesh govt is inapt in managing its issues and hence you blame India as per your statements. Or, do you mean to say because Indian govt threatened Bangladesh with repercussions if Bangladesh govt were to to do something about this media/website (?) Which one is it? Care to explain!



When indians hit by truth it does not bode well. So another set of indian spin spawned out. Again both of deceptive spins are to misled. As I mentioned earlier no matter which angle this escalation plays out indian hands, plan and gains are written all over it. Here are consequences for Bangladesh and indian attempt to spread hegemonic domain.

1. First and foremost, loss of Bangladesh maritime territory to Myanmar and will facilitate indian claim over Bangladesh maritime territory.

2. Loss of road access through Myanmar and forever be hostage to indian territory and trade monopoly.

3. Loss of a trusted and strategic friend and ally and partner, China and provide a passage for indian hegemony.

4. Bangladesh armed forces will lose only reliable source for military any hardware. Therefore Bangladesh military will be ceased to exist.

5. In case of armed confrontation, situation will set the stage for inviting indian forces inside Bangladesh territory. Given an submissive regime in power that is likely.

6. Loss of future and most promising market - China.


----------



## rajeev

idune said:


> When indians hit by truth it does not bode well. So another set of indian spin spawned out. Again both of deceptive spins are to misled. As I mentioned earlier no matter which angle this escalation plays out indian hands, plan and gains are written all over it. Here are consequences for Bangladesh and indian attempt to spread hegemonic domain.
> 
> 1. First and foremost, loss of Bangladesh maritime territory to Myanmar and will facilitate indian claim over Bangladesh maritime territory.
> 
> 2. Loss of road access through Myanmar and forever be hostage to indian territory and trade monopoly.
> 
> 3. Loss of a trusted and strategic friend and ally and partner, China and provide a passage for indian hegemony.
> 
> 4. Bangladesh armed forces will lose only reliable source for military any hardware. Therefore Bangladesh military will be ceased to exist.
> 
> 5. In case of armed confrontation, situation will set the stage for inviting indian forces inside Bangladesh territory. Given an submissive regime in power that is likely.
> 
> 6. Loss of future and most promising market - China.



I hope other Bangladeshi members are seeing the hypocrisy of this member. He claimed that India was responsible for website (media) hosted in USA and paid by a contact in Canada and had office in other many countries including Bangladesh. When his lies got open, do you guys see how shameless he has become. He evaded the answer altogether, when his abuse in all the previous pages on this forum for faulting "India" for an editorial article written by this website.

I hope that other Bangladeshis has seen enough of this from this guy!


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Not true, we have had spy satellites (TES) since early 00. Being telescopic, they were rather useless during night time or under heavy cloud. This was one of the reason, why this were useless in Kargil. And need for us to procur RISAT.
> 
> BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | India's spy satellite boost
> 
> Al Jazeera English - CENTRAL/S. ASIA - India launches spy satellite
> 
> You Stumped me with your ingenuity. Darn, how did you break it man? This was supposed to be super secret..... And i thought we were so close to the Pak Nuke's. We will keep walking , towards Kahuta.


You can rest assured that some posters are RAW moles implanted here to spread fabrication. This is why these people have insideous knowledge of RAW. Otherwise, why a person should be worshipping RAW in every other post as if RAW is a Devta to him. 

His RAW Devta can do this and that, can order BDR to start mutiny, can supply horses to the COAS of BD, can do digital election to place a deceptive SH in power, can order Burma to invade BD and so on. Now, it is a spy satellite on Kargil that has placed Musharraf in Islamabad. It is the latest. 

Some dangerous drugs are available in BD (also, exported by RAW?) now-a-days, I will check the names later. Could it be that these posters are addicted to one or all of these drugs and get hallucination as a result? You should inquire it with your RAW, it must find a cure for their moles in BD.

If these posters are not found drug addicted, then your famous RAW should recommend a few of these BD gems for a 'Nobel Prize for Genuine Invention.'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> "*we can take over* your big country"
> 
> You know what, i always suspected Mrs.Rosemary could have done a better job of teaching us kids those grammer thingy in school. Cheer's.



You are not satisfied with my explanation. Then you must test your balls by attacking us. Why don't you attack Pakistan also? Because with all your bigness you do not like to die by bullets. You guys celebrate the victory of 1971 , why? Because it is our sacrifice of many lakhs of souls.

Even our bamboo stick-holding (now it is quite strong) Ansar militias used to laugh the way your troops feared death in 1971. What a shame, a 1,300 death in such a victory? yet, you have not yet thanked us for that. What do you think of us? Try a war on us, we will destroy you and take your NE. Eastern terrain is quite different frm the west.

You do not see radicalism in BD, only because you are trying to play a good boy role without agitating us. Of course, RAW is a different matter. Whenever you try to bully us, you will see even the normally docile BD nationals have suddenly become JIHADIS. 

So, do not push us that far. You could not even tackle only a 10-member group of Jihadis in Bombay. Before that, your Parliamernt was also attacked. How do you expect to face a million strong Jihadis if you start skirmishes with us? We have seen the video footages of what your best Commandos can do. Our Ansar militias are better than that. We will just take the war into your land.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> we don't have paratrooper division to ex-filtrate in their territory




We do have para troopers.There's 1st para commando battalion based in Sylhet,If my memory serves me rights.
Here is one video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> We do have para troopers.There's 1st para commando battalion based in Sylhet,If my memory serves me rights.
> Here is one video.
> 
> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> - Bangladesh Para Commando Bn - 001[/url]



But number of para commando in Bangladesh is not sufficient to mount attack behind Myanmar formation.

On side notes, few weeks back someone from Bangladesh military background posted here that Bangladesh tried to increase the para/commando strength in number but indian objected and obstructed the initiative. Can anyone recall the post? I have also heard the same from Bangladesh.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> You are not satisfied with my explanation. Then you must test your balls by attacking us.


We did that, didnt we, in 71, remember? . No? 



> Because with all your bigness you do not like to die by bullets.


Ofcourse, we award PVC to beauty paegants. We rather prefer to sit in our arms chair, with that pint in one hand and a cigar in other.



> yet, you have not yet thanked us for that. What do you think of us?


How silly, you see, we always do strawman argument's, unlike you.



> Try a war on us, we will destroy you and take your NE. Eastern terrain is quite different frm the west.


Try a war on you... Hmmmmm ...not a bad idea...This delhi bloke's somehow are in appeasement mode. They still think the Agni's and nukes of world can suffice against your valor. This idiot's underestimate you, i must say. 



> Whenever you try to bully us, you will see even the normally docile BD nationals have suddenly become JIHADIS.


Not "Will See"..... we "Have Seen" HUJI in action in my land, without your so-so moderate's blinking a eye. we "Have Seen" Jihadist in every state of our's, and we HAVE curtailed them, with the limitation imposed in a secular state as mine. Will be, however, interesting to know your idea on a Jihadist version of BD. 



> You could not even tackle only a 10-member group of Jihadis in Bombay. Before that, your Parliamernt was also attacked.


Isnt that the difference between a animal and human, sir? We strived to protect the innocents in those enclosure's, this beast strived to Kill all. We prevailed.




> We will just take the war into your land.


Are we new to this, or are you? . Been there, Faced that, Crushed that.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Bangladesh tried to increase the para/commando strength in number but indian objected and obstructed the initiative.


After having been on BD forum for some time now, I thought Id lost my ability to even recognize poor taste. Then this came along. So. . . thanks.


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> But number of para commando in Bangladesh is not sufficient to mount attack behind Myanmar formation.
> 
> On side notes, few weeks back someone from Bangladesh military background posted here that Bangladesh tried to increase the para/commando strength in number but indian objected and obstructed the initiative. Can anyone recall the post? I have also heard the same from Bangladesh.


Who posted it recently I do not know. But, from the very beginning, India has been putting resistance in raising and strengthening two types of forces by BD, 1) Paratroopers, and 2) Commandos. 

India's main question was against which country BD needs these two forces. Considering all the factors, BD kept a low profile, but did not altogether stopped the recruitment of these two groups. Very secretly it started after 1975 by Gen. Ziaur Rahman. 

BD armed forces already had trained para-troopers and Commandos from the Pakistan Army. Some of them were assigned secretly to train the new recruits. Now, India also knows about it, but cannot help it. The number of battalions of these two different groups are top secret, but they may be in proportion to the total defence force of the country.

In 1991 conflict with Burma, that country mobilized about 50,000 troops against our 20,000 troops. Even in that conflict, our commandos went behind the enemy line to disrupt Burmese road/bridge links to the border. This time also, they are certainly behind the enemy lines to choke off their supply line. However, paratroopers need not be flown unless a war is ensuing.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Ya there is a tendency of Indian about BD military that who they going to use that against. We have our troops deployed in more than 10 countries now. Our soldiers fought in first gulf war. Also we could use them against India when India attack us and take over Red Fort before they can even realize and make Al-Zakir the the helm of South Asian affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> But number of para commando in Bangladesh is not sufficient to mount attack behind Myanmar formation.
> 
> On side notes, few weeks back someone from Bangladesh military background posted here that Bangladesh tried to increase the para/commando strength in number but indian objected and obstructed the initiative. Can anyone recall the post? I have also heard the same from Bangladesh.



Yes,the number is not enough.Besides,we even lack the required C-130s to drop a large number of troops.

I don't recall any post as such,But I heard the reason why we do not have any Marine force is Indian objection.Marines are offensive troops,and I heard India have objection on that.
But recently we have seen some progress with the establishment of naval commando school last year.May be it will take a few more years to form Marine corps.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> Who posted it recently I do not know. But, from the very beginning, India has been putting resistance in raising and strengthening two types of forces by BD, 1) Paratroopers, and 2) Commandos.



A couple of years ago,there was a news in the Indian media that Bangladesh army was performing an exercise,(the name probably starting with dex....,I do not recall it).
Now the scenario of the exercise was that,Bangladesh army commandos were performing unconventional warfare behind the enemy line,while logistical support was given to them by army inside our territory.

Indian media,to be precise some newspaper,was worried about the nature of the exercise.While from Bangladesh side the exercise was not even confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> But, from the very beginning, India has been putting resistance in raising and strengthening two types of forces by BD, 1) Paratroopers, and 2) Commandos.


Can you share the link for this please?

*Some of them were assigned secretly to train the new recruits. Now, India also knows about it, but cannot help it. ....*

Was that a secret? ( :The Daily Star: Internet Edition )


*BD armed forces already had trained para-troopers and Commandos from the Pakistan Army*
I believe , Operation Jackpot, carries that distinction. (Operation Jackpot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> A couple of years ago,there was a news in the Indian media that Bangladesh army was performing an exercise,(the name probably starting with dex....,I do not recall it).
> Now the scenario of the exercise was that,Bangladesh army commandos were performing unconventional warfare behind the enemy line,while logistical support was given to them by army inside our territory.
> 
> Indian media,to be precise some newspaper,was worried about the nature of the exercise.While from Bangladesh side the exercise was not even confirmed.



Operation Dextrnor-2001


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> We do have para troopers.There's 1st para commando battalion based in Sylhet,If my memory serves me rights.
> Here is one video.
> 
> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> - Bangladesh Para Commando Bn - 001[/url]



He is still right. We do not have para commando division only and Battalion strong.


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> Not true, we have had spy satellites (TES) since early 00. Being telescopic, they were rather useless during night time or under heavy cloud. This was one of the reason, why this were useless in Kargil. And need for us to procur RISAT.
> 
> BBC News | SOUTH ASIA | India's spy satellite boost
> 
> Al Jazeera English - CENTRAL/S. ASIA - India launches spy satellite.



Did you realize that Kargil skirmish took place at 1999? Now before wasting anymore of my time on responding your "Hanumanish ranting", I would suggest you to read post #511 because I indirectly addressed the core of the BS of that post. And finally IND used imported Bofors guns against Mujahideen force that came in limelight way before Kargil Saga. Remember the infamous Chika that was addressed at Rajiv Gandhi in Kolkata's wall, 

"Johur Dadur Nati Tomi
Indu Mashir Sele 
Bofors'er Ghoser Taka 
Kothay Rekhe Ele?"

Ironically that reflected the typical "Bloody Indian" show.


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> Burmes Soldier : Hey mom, will be late for dinner. We are attacking Bangladesh today.
> Mom: Be carefull mickey. But wont you attack them by Air?
> Soldier: No, i just need to hide behind that bush and fire indiscriminately...that's signal enough for them Bangladeshi's to know that its war time.
> 
> 
> So long, Bye Mr.Cosmatos


It's not Mickey but Modon Lal that had stolen Burmese army dress later to hide behind bush, Stupido! He wants to instigate BD-MIL by firing at us but we want to make sure that Junta hasn't permitted him.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> We as usual opted for Chinese,HQ-7 or FM-90.MICA definitely has an edge over HQ-7.We lack the range and efficiency of MICA in FM-90.In fact our ground based SAMs also lack the ability to target high altitude threats.
> 
> About replacing oto breda,I remember watching a military documentary about an US destroyer,where they showed the accuracy of oto melara gun.The scenario was,the SAM system failed,so as the last point of defence,the gun came to action.It did have 100% success rate in that exercise.So I don't think it is too wise to replace it,in case the SAMs fail or are jammed by the threat.
> 
> Since we just finished the SAM upgrades,I don't think any new upgrades in regard to SAM will be done.We have to wait and see what the new frigates,which the Govt. is supposed to buy,have in them.
> I hope we don't go for Chinese on this matter at least.


Hi Leon, 

After reading your post and having careful thoughts, I have come to acknowledge that Type 054A type would be the best choice as our next Frigate with Turkish armaments in it, what do you say? Two of them would be complemented to the current inventory and those are for sale now. Price, political spectrum, reliable history of delivery and support has led me to think like that. What is your thoughts on that?


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> Indian media,to be precise some newspaper,was worried about the nature of the exercise.While from Bangladesh side the exercise was not even confirmed.


Indian media is almost free and have access to many delicate information. But, BD news media is not encouraged to ask questions about the national security matters. Perhaps they are scared of our DGFI guys, too. Somehow, DGFI has a lot of power. 

The news reporters do not perhasps want to be seen by them as some Indian spy in disguise. A suspicion may bring very bad luck to any person. Even our political guys are scared of them. So, instead, these reporters keep on interviewing foreign Ambassadors in Dhaka. It is risk-free.

This is the reason BD newspapers either had little knowledge about that exercise you said, or they were instructed not to report. It can also be that, they passed the news to Indian media.

By the way, this time also, the BD-Burma border build up was first published in the Hindustan Times, and not in any BD paper. The HT reported a BDR buldup in that border because of tension. After that the BD papers picked up the news. But, how did they know? Idune, could it be a RAW connection?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duke

Wish they helped! I hate the AL, they suck with the whole Bangladesh defence thing.


----------



## HK-47

Paratroops/Commandos Special Ops units can do very little if conventional forces are not up to the mark.That said we should have a brigade strength of Paratroops/Commandos.

we have got naval commandos we might utilize them as well.BTW,its dying down isn't it?or what?Warships still patrolling near the St.Martin Island?


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Myanmar hurt at taking maritime boundary dispute to UN: Troops movement connected with election, says envoy
UNB, Dhaka

Myanmar is disappointed as Bangladesh decided to take the maritime boundary delimitation issue to arbitration at the United Nations instead of finding a negotiated settlement, but ruled out any military move over the dispute.

As India and Myanmar have started developing their offshore resources, the Bangladesh government opted for arbitration, Myanmar Ambassador in Dhaka Phae Thann OO told UNB in an exclusive interview at a time when reports are ripe about tensions on the Bangladesh-Myanmar frontier.

"So, when Bangladesh has decided to take the issue of delimitation of our maritime boundary to arbitration at the UN, we were a little (bit) disappointed. Why? The talks are progressing. Why do you have to go to the UN? That is our point. So leave alone this talk of military buildup," he said.

"But, what I mean to say, we have an open, ongoing bilateral process on the issue of delimitation-and it is progressing. We should continue it. Only when the process has been exhausted without providing a solution, should we go for arbitration. That is again my personal opinion," said the diplomat.

He noted with happiness that the two sides are still going to have the next round of technical-level meeting, in Dhaka, in November. "Neither country has abandoned the process," he said.

At the next talks, they plan to raise the point of their disappointments over Bangladesh's decision to go for arbitration while the bilateral talks are on, and "progressing".

"We don't think it is necessary to go for arbitration. But whether Bangladesh goes ahead with it or not will be up to them. They are within their rights to do so, and we respect that," Phae Thann OO said.

Amid the blowing wind of pessimism surrounding the rivalries over the share of the disputed part of the Bay of Bengal, the envoy of the military-ruled neighboring country struck a high note of optimism about an amicable solution. "one day, we'll have a mutually agreed settlement," he said.

About press reports that Myanmar mobilised troops along the border as a showdown in the wake of Bangladesh's efforts to explore gas in the bay, he said, "We deny this; this is not true in the context it has been reported."

He informed that the military government in Myanmar is faced with many problems as it is preparing for the elections next year. "To hold proper elections, you need the prevalence of law and order, you need peace and tranquility. Sometimes, we need to move the troops around from this area to that."

Thann OO further pointed out that Myanmar has insurgents all along its border, with almost every neighboring country-on the Thai border, the Indian border. "And on the Bangladesh border, too, and one of them is among those who call themselves this RSO or whatsoever."

Again clarifying their position on the row over military movements, he referred to Bangladesh's national elections last year when the caretaker government had to prepare the voter list and it had to maintain law and order. "Our military government is doing the same thing. The military presence is needed, for these tasks. Civilians cannot do it alone."

About border fencing-another moot point in the current diplomatic qualm-Thann OO said it is well within an agreement signed in 1980 between Bangladesh and Myanmar governments, which states that no fencing, no construction at all, can take place within 150 feet of the zero point, that is, the demarcated border.

"The fences we are putting up are beyond that (range). The fences, too, cannot be erected by local people, we have to bring in the army, make use of our military engineers. All these things are in preparation for the election and the subsequent transfer of power."

Talking about Myanmar's foreign policy, he said it is very much like Bangladesh's. "We're a very, very small country. Our foreign policy is based on five principles of peaceful coexistence. We are like brothers and sisters. We have no intentions whatsoever, and want to settle everything peacefully at the negotiating table."

On Rohingya refugees, he said this is an unfortunate issue between the two countries. "The so-called 'Rohingyas', for you of coursetfor us, they are Bengali Muslims. Now, the way we see it, if they are our citizens, they will not run away from our country, and our government also would take care of them. Over the years, we have been repatriating many of them also."

Referring to Foreign Minister Dr. Dipu Moni's recent visit, he said an agreement had been reached between her and their foreign minister that Bangladesh would provide them the latest, updated, list of the "Bengali Muslims".

"Then we would have to check whether they are really our citizens. The authorities in Myanmar will check the addresses and names, and other things to find out which ones are truly our citizens."

He said: Those who we find are our citizens we'll take them back, like we have done in the past. Recently, someone from your government notified me that they have already prepared the list. But we have not received it yet.

About bilateral cooperation, the Myanmarese diplomat appeared upbeat with regard to unlocking a vast potential through joint action and said that from Myanmar end, everything is on the table. "Every sector, you name it, holds potential for synergy between us."

The most important thing, he said, is road construction. "Once you have a road connecting Myanmar and Bangladesh, you can connect to our network. Then you can go up to Kunming, up to Bangkok, to Singapore, and of course, you can pass through Malaysia also.

"So the whole of Southeast Asia opens up to you. Then you can even go beyond Southeast Asia, and reach China, Korea, and even Japan!"


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

So when is the rumble in the jungle going to start ? 

Does Myanmar , has a army or something that can be called a airforce?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

eastwatch said:


> Indian media is almost free and have access to many delicate information. But, BD news media is not encouraged to ask questions about the national security matters. Perhaps they are scared of our DGFI guys, too. Somehow, DGFI has a lot of power.
> 
> The news reporters do not perhasps want to be seen by them as some Indian spy in disguise. A suspicion may bring very bad luck to any person. Even our political guys are scared of them. So, instead, these reporters keep on interviewing foreign Ambassadors in Dhaka. It is risk-free.
> 
> This is the reason BD newspapers either had little knowledge about that exercise you said, or they were instructed not to report. It can also be that, they passed the news to Indian media.
> 
> By the way, this time also, the BD-Burma border build up was first published in the Hindustan Times, and not in any BD paper. The HT reported a BDR buldup in that border because of tension. After that the BD papers picked up the news. But, how did they know? Idune, could it be a RAW connection?



You have this back to front. A large section of the BD media is in the pocket of RAW so is necessarily distrusted by the military with such sensitive information. How come not as single TV channel or newspaper has reported on the third report on the BDR Mutiny? Probably because it explicitly makes allegations against India and RAW in the killing.


----------



## eastwatch

MBI Munshi said:


> You have this back to front. A large section of the BD media is in the pocket of RAW so is necessarily distrusted by the military with such sensitive information. How come not as single TV channel or newspaper has reported on the third report on the BDR Mutiny? Probably because it explicitly makes allegations against India and RAW in the killing.



RAW is certainly behind many events, they also control much of the mass media. But, BDR mutiny is not an unilateral operation by RAW, it probably was a multi-lateral operation. We have to find clue inside the AL. We have to understand who are those AL people now without power either in the Party or in the govt. These powerful people were certainly for a civil war to discredit their own Party leader who dared not to share power with them.

This group is still working against their own Party and against their own country. They are doing anything that can destabilize the State power base of AL. RAW or no RAW, BDR Pilkhana was their greatest doing, but finally it did not give them a desired result.

The country was supposed to be sucked into a civil war during Pilkhana and it could have discredited the AL leaders in power. But, it was avoided because of a wise decision, i.e, army was not allowed to intervene at Pilkhana on the very first hour.

However, we people do not see things in its proper perspective, see everything obliquely and describe everything that benefits our own ego rather than answering important questions. Rather than answering questions, we go after character assassination of people whose wrong perception of events and subsequent wrong action could have ruined the country. We should not play with our keyboards.


----------



## HK-47

Okay about Myanmar what's the situation NOW?

I don't want to back seat moderate but can we get back to the topic?


----------



## eastwatch

HK-47 said:


> Paratroops/Commandos Special Ops units can do very little if conventional forces are not up to the mark.That said we should have a brigade strength of Paratroops/Commandos.
> 
> we have got naval commandos we might utilize them as well.BTW,its dying down isn't it?or what?Warships still patrolling near the St.Martin Island?



Two of our naval ships are patrolling in the south of Saint Martin island and are closely watching Burmese navy/troop movements.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> After reading your post and having careful thoughts, I have come to acknowledge that Type 054A type would be the best choice as our next Frigate with Turkish armaments in it, what do you say? Two of them would be complemented to the current inventory and those are for sale now. Price, political spectrum, reliable history of delivery and support has led me to think like that. What is your thoughts on that?



Turkish involvement is very much welcome,there are reports that we are going for Type-209 subs and navy crew already sent to Turkey for training.Also another news of Milgem Class corvettes to built in KSY for BN.Now we need more of Turkish involvement,as they will be reliable supplier and have good quality products to offer.
But the question is what missiles Turkey can offer?I mean its *indigenous* AshMs,SAMs.I don't think it has much to offer on these.

So this puts a question mark on exactly what type of Turkish armaments you want to put on Type-54A.
Its probably armed with Russian 9M317 SAMs (It is reported that this shot down 4 Russian fighters during last years war with Georgia)or Chinese copy HQ-16,C-803 AshM(Hopefully it retains the same lethality like C-802).More technical details about its RADAR, electronic systems,propulsion,countermeasures needs to be evaluated by experts before taking any decision on this.It looks to be on the menu for BN.
I think tenders are already floated for maritime surveillance air crafts.Same process must be followed while buying frigates.


Now let me tell you about my choice,(although it isn't going to have any impact on what we are going to buy).My choice is MEKO 200 TN II-B of Turkish navy.
http://www2.ssm.gov.tr/katalog2007/data/09304/uruneng/4.htm
Apart from it being armed with the likes of Harpoon and Sea Sparrow,the most important part is that 2 of these frigates were built in Gölcük Naval Shipyard of Turkish Navy.The problem is about the availability.We will have to go through Germany to get to them.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Turkish involvement is very much welcome,there are reports that we are going for Type-209 subs and navy crew already sent to Turkey for training.Also another news of Milgem Class corvettes to built in KSY for BN.Now we need more of Turkish involvement,as they will be reliable supplier and have good quality products to offer.
> But the question is what missiles Turkey can offer?I mean its *indigenous* AshMs,SAMs.I don't think it has much to offer on these.
> 
> So this puts a question mark on exactly what type of Turkish armaments you want to put on Type-54A.
> Its probably armed with Russian 9M317 SAMs (It is reported that this shot down 4 Russian fighters during last years war with Georgia)or Chinese copy HQ-16,C-803 AshM(Hopefully it retains the same lethality like C-802).More technical details about its RADAR, electronic systems,propulsion,countermeasures needs to be evaluated by experts before taking any decision on this.It looks to be on the menu for BN.
> I think tenders are already floated for maritime surveillance air crafts.Same process must be followed while buying frigates.
> 
> 
> Now let me tell you about my choice,(although it isn't going to have any impact on what we are going to buy).My choice is MEKO 200 TN II-B of Turkish navy.
> http://www2.ssm.gov.tr/katalog2007/data/09304/uruneng/4.htm
> Apart from it being armed with the likes of Harpoon and Sea Sparrow,the most important part is that 2 of these frigates were built in Gölcük Naval Shipyard of Turkish Navy.The problem is about the availability.We will have to go through Germany to get to them.


The biggest Turkish armament that I advocated with Type 054A was the rekindling of their exploratory, scientific and philosophical venture that led them to become the king of ottoman. Now leaving eloquence aside and coming to the generic term, I meant to say bringing BN under the umbrella of Turkish NAVY through synthetic aperture radar. You can have Chinese armaments in MEKO or NATO's one in 054 but also could make them inter-operable through SAR, Data linking system, software upgrade etc. Imagine the level of force-multipliers it would be with very little cost. Poor nations of ours can't compete with richer states in every occasion for up gradation, so we have to be creative, flexible and persuasive to make our cause listenable to our like-minded. PAK-MIL's efforts to create an axis of PAK-TURK-CHN-UKRN for joint venture was a very good one that covered the entire production/spectrum of military industrial complex. IMO, we need to tap our thoughts in it and be a sincere party to share joy and sorrow in future to save ourselves from Darwinism.


----------



## SeaGull

ALL QUIET ON THE EASTERN FRONT TODAY.

NO WAR - or no appetite for it?


----------



## HK-47

apparently and good news for us then.


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> Did you realize that Kargil skirmish took place at 1999?


I stand corrected. We could not have used TES in kargil, must be Israel satellite, if any.





> And finally IND used imported Bofors guns against Mujahideen force that came in limelight way before Kargil Saga.


Your point is?


----------



## Stumper

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Does Myanmar , has a army or something that can be called a airforce?



Nope, they still use Enfield rifle's. You know, they wear Hawaii footwear , too.


----------



## idune

SeaGull said:


> ALL QUIET ON THE EASTERN FRONT TODAY.
> 
> NO WAR - or no appetite for it?



Well, Chinese has sent clear message to Myanmar. And those from south block who using Myanmar as bait will try different tricks for their scheme. All in all its just clam before another episode. 

Hope people has seen and learned what we are up against.


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> I stand corrected. We could not have used TES in kargil, must be Israel satellite, if any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is?


My point was to kill the glorification of ISROs and to disseminate correct info. Up until today no consensus report was published on how Mujahedeen forces were dislodged but reading from many sources and cross-referencing them, I came to conclude that bombing from high altitude by Mirage-2000 played the initial trick after quite a few failures and then Bofors were brought down to fire at upwards. Simultaneously pressure on Newaz and military-political disconnection also helped Indians to come on the top of that game.


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> My point was to kill the glorification of ISROs and to disseminate correct info.



I really spent a whole 20 second figuring out, to what points of ours, have you provided the reply to. Then i gave up.

Kill Glorification of ISRO ? ...... Two ways you can do so, either refute achievements by ISRO .. OR .... prove how you have bettered what ISRO has accomplished (by whatever means). This would be fair ground. Go on, sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KillBill

NO more updates on this topic for a week now.
Does that mean the situation is under control and the tension diffused?
Or it means that the media got bored?


----------



## third eye

.. A war that never was !"

This war apparently was played out more in the minds of posters than on the ground.


----------



## leonblack08

The situation is calm now,but as far as I know,there is still presence of troops on both side of the border.

I would like to add that this is not going to end so soon.As the matters of territory and sharing resources come up,we are likely to face more of this type of incidents.


----------



## HK-47

^third eye, Leon is right.we faced such situations before so this time we were right to be worried.


----------



## TopCat

HK-47 said:


> ^third eye, Leon is right.we faced such situations before so this time we were right to be worried.



Next time they poke our A$$, we better get prepared to take back our Arakan.


----------



## third eye

HK-47 said:


> ^third eye, Leon is right.we faced such situations before so this time we were right to be worried.



Its always better to be prepared.

But, the days of altering international boundaries by force are over. It does not happen anymore - & cannot happen.

Also, contrary to what we may feel, nations do not go to war so easily.It is after all too ' serious a thing to be left to the Generals".

What I was commenting on was the paranoia I noticed here in this thread. We had whipped ourselves into cream in ' anticipation' for something that possibly was not meant to be & was only Saber rattling by a Military Regime.


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> Its always better to be prepared.
> 
> But, the days of altering international boundaries by force are over. It does not happen anymore - & cannot happen.
> 
> Also, contrary to what we may feel, nations do not go to war so easily.It is after all too ' serious a thing to be left to the Generals".
> 
> What I was commenting on was the paranoia I noticed here in this thread. We had whipped ourselves into cream in ' anticipation' for something that possibly was not meant to be & was only Saber rattling by a Military Regime.



Does not happen, can not happen is just too much of a wishfull thinking. Its not even a year Russia taken back 1/3 rd of Georgias teritorry. Its all depend on the economic value of the conflict.


----------



## khabib

idune said:


> Well, Chinese has sent clear message to Myanmar. And those from south block who using Myanmar as bait will try different tricks for their scheme. All in all its just clam before another episode.
> 
> Hope people has seen and learned what we are up against.



Can you please give any reference to the above news ?


----------



## monitor

this recent stand off with myanmar shows us that we must have a strong navy with sufficient fire power to hald any kind off such incedent again and secure our interest in sea and keeep the see line free from any trouble along with a coast gurd with sufficient vessel to petrol shore area.for this reason how can we improbe our navy urgently with our limited buget in short term and long term can any senior member suggest ? in adition to that insted of having brown water navy is it possible to become a blue water navy by ourself as most of the trade are conducted with see route with minimum required equipment ?
is it possible to lease some warship from any frendly country ?


----------



## TopCat

Government is already in process of buying 3 frigates. USA also gave us 21 boat (we dont know their class yet). There is also plan to acquire some sub marines. Khulna ship yeard is building missile boats. They will build frigates once they acquire land down the poshur river near mongla channel. Because of the bridge on the river they can not move bigger ship to sea. Once we get all those hardware we should be able to feel safer from myanmar.


----------



## DejaVo

I think our navy is stronger then Myanmar's navy. That the hardware which is using by BAF and BM that's same as Myanmar.And also the quantity of those are more than Us. So how we'll feel secure? 

So we also need to improve our military and air force equipment.


----------



## DejaVo

I think our navy is stronger then Myanmar's navy. That the hardware which is using by BAF and BM that's same as Myanmar.And also the quantity of those are more than Us. So how we'll feel secure? 

So we also need to improve our military and air force equipment.


----------



## Al-zakir

iajdani said:


> Khulna ship yeard is building missile boats. They will build frigates once they acquire land down the poshur river near mongla channel. Because of the bridge on the river they can not move bigger ship to sea. Once we get all those hardware we should be able to feel safer from myanmar.



We must build our stuff in BD soil otherwise not worth it. How long will take before we seeing some frigates build in BD?


----------



## TopCat

Well I saw that in a interview with the Managing Director of KSY in TV. He said, they are looking for the land near mongla channel. Currently they cant get the bigger ship to enter sea because of the bridge on the river. Also there is issue with the depth of the river. Once they get the land they will be able to build war ship down there.
I also agree about the locally made hardware and why not. We got the expertise and we got all the infrastructure to build them.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Government is already in process of buying 3 frigates. USA also gave us 21 boat (we dont know their class yet). There is also plan to acquire some sub marines. Khulna ship yeard is building missile boats. They will build frigates once they acquire land down the poshur river near mongla channel. Because of the bridge on the river they can not move bigger ship to sea. Once we get all those hardware we should be able to feel safer from myanmar.



There is a news that in KSY,with Turkish cooperation Milgem class corvettes will be built.I didn't get any solid back up on this news.You know anything about it?


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> There is a news that in KSY,with Turkish cooperation Milgem class corvettes will be built.I didn't get any solid back up on this news.You know anything about it?



No I dont have any update on that. But India wants to help Bangladesh to build warship.


----------



## leonblack08

monitor said:


> this recent stand off with myanmar shows us that we must have a strong navy with sufficient fire power to hald any kind off such incedent again and secure our interest in sea and keeep the see line free from any trouble along with a coast gurd with sufficient vessel to petrol shore area.for this reason how can we improbe our navy urgently with our limited buget in short term and long term can any senior member suggest ? in adition to that insted of having brown water navy is it possible to become a blue water navy by ourself as most of the trade are conducted with see route with minimum required equipment ?
> is it possible to lease some warship from any frendly country ?



In this year's defence budget,priority was given to Navy.Actually,it started from last year,when Navy went under some upgrades,like equipping the frigates with C-802 missiles.
Now plan has been laid to acquire 3 frigates,so there is no need for leasing or using 2nd hand ships.Besides,our navy is going 3D with the addition of maritime patrol air crafts.As far as I know,they are going to enter service soon.
If the plans are fulfilled,then we are on the right track.Things to consider is which frigates and submarines we are buying and when will they enter our service.We can not afford to be late.
We are most likely to go for Type-209 sub.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> No I dont have any update on that. But India wants to help Bangladesh to build warship.





No thanks. 
BTW where did you get the news?


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> No thanks.
> BTW where did you get the news?



When Dipu moni went there. I saw that in some news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Flag Meeting*
*BDR, Nasaka agree to maintain peace*
A Correspondent, Cox's Bazar
Bangladesh and Myanmar have agreed to maintain peace on the border of the two countries at any cost.

At a sector commander level flag meeting between Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and Myanmar border security force Nasaka at Maungdaw in Myanmar yesterday morning it was resolved that all kinds of problems would be solved through discussion.

Bangladesh team leader Col Didarul Alam Chowdhury told journalists the meeting was fruitful.

Replying to a question Didarul said the situation on the border with Myanmar is now normal and the news about military build-up there is not true.

Myanmar border security force Nasaka also strongly denied the allegation at the meeting.

Nasaka Director U Aung Jing at the meeting told BDR officials they were constructing barbed wire fence on the Myanmar border in line with the international laws.

He said the aim of building fence is to prevent activities of the militants, infiltration of foreign citizens and stop smuggling on the border, adding that it would not harm Bangladesh.

The Myanmar team leader assured Bangladesh side that Myanmar would not do anything that could deteriorate brotherly relation between the two countries.

The meeting also discussed in detail the issues of infiltration of Rohingyas into Bangladesh, abduction of Bangladeshi fishermen from Naf River, stoppage of smuggling at the border and exchange of prisoners.

BDR Chittagong sector commander Col Didarul Alam Chowdhury led the 15-member Bangladesh team while Nasaka-6 headquarters Director U Aung Jinghe led the 15-member team of Myanmar.

BDR, Nasaka agree to maintain peace


----------



## pmukherjee

leonblack08 said:


> *Flag Meeting*
> *BDR, Nasaka agree to maintain peace*



Congratulations on the situation getting diffused. An analysis of the whole situation may reveal that all the hype was created by a few over ambitious and immature journos looking for a 'scoop' or 'copy'. Which was the point from where self styled strategists took over. and the rest is, as they say, history.

We have had many such experiences here in India where a well meaning and overzealous media has created news instead of just reporting it. 

Good to see some mature handling of the situation by BD politicians and bureaucrats who kept their cool despite interested parties trying to inflame the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

After Chinese clear message to Myanmar, they backed off on escalation. But that does not mean plan india hatched will not show up in different shape and form in near future. As long as Bangladesh-China try to build highway through Myanmar, indians will come up with scheme to destroy it. 

For india answer is simple if Bangladesh-China road goes ahead, indian scheme of asian highway route awami stooges govt approved will have very little significance. And indian $10 billion worth of export market in BD will be at risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> For india answer is simple if Bangladesh-China road goes ahead, indian scheme of asian highway route awami stooges govt approved will have very little significance. And indian $10 billion worth of export market in BD will be at risk.


I've deleted the rest of your quote as its an appeal to emotion fallacy..coming to your quote above .... its very obvious your understanding of international trade is either way below what google offers you currently... OR .... you willingly choose to sleep in your own poop day in and out.

Maybe this can help your wit's in doing the maths about your 10Billion imports :



> Dhaka, Oct 29 (bdnews24.com)China, which introduced tea to the world, wants to import it as one of the few products from Bangladesh to reduce huge trade gap.
> 
> "We pay great attention to this. *There is trade imbalance of bilateral trade in favour of China,*" ambassador Zhang Xianyi said at a media briefing at the Dhaka Reporters' Unity auditorium on Thursday,
> 
> "We want to import more from Bangladesh. I travel to different parts of the country to find out what more products we can buy from Bangladesh to reduce the gap," said Xianyi.


China looking to import tea to cut trade gap :: Business :: bdnews24.com ::

and to revitalize your memory, somewhat older NEWS (2006)


> CHINA REPLACES INDIA AS LARGEST EXPORTER TO BANGLADESH
> 
> by Anand Kumar
> 
> While India has been celebrating a high 8.1 percent economic growth in the last financial year, the performance of the country in international trade has not been equally attractive. *In a significant development, India was replaced by China as the largest trade partner of Bangladesh in its immediate neighbourhood.* It looks that it may not be due to economic factors alone.
> 
> China this year has emerged as the largest source of import for Bangladesh replacing India for the first time. According to the statistics of Chief Controller of Import and Export (CCIF) Bangladeshi import from China amounted to 32.14 billion taka ( 494.5 million U.S. dollars) during July-September period of the current fiscal (July 2005-June 2006) against 27.08 billion taka ( 416.6 million dollars) import from India during the same period.
> 
> Bangladesh's import from India was 123.33 billion taka (about 1. 9 billion dollars) in the 2004-05 fiscal while the amount was 99.1 billion taka (about 1.52 billion dollars) from China during the same period. India exported goods worth taka (Tk) 9,420 crore in the 2003-04 financial years while China exported products worth Tk 6,676 crore to Bangladesh in the same fiscal. India was the top source of Bangladesh's import in the 2002-2003 fiscal exporting goods worth Tk 7,845.35 crore against Tk 4,521 crore from China.



CHINA REPLACES INDIA AS LARGEST EXPORTER TO BANGLADESH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

I am not worried about import at all. 80&#37; of total Bangladeshi imports from all the countries are raw materials, intermediate goods, capital machineries. We import very few finished goods. Same goes for india as well, mostly food items and raw materials we import from India. In chinese case they are mostly capital macihneries. In both the cases, both the countries are complimentary to BD economy as we reexport those goods to western market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pmukherjee

Stumper said:


> I've deleted the rest of your quote as its an appeal to emotion fallacy..coming to your quote above .... its very obvious your understanding of international trade is either way below what google offers you currently... OR .... you willingly choose to sleep in your own poop day in and out..............



Buddy, you do have a way with words.........wouldn't like to tangle with you.


----------



## pmukherjee

iajdani said:


> I am not worried about import at all. 80% of total Bangladeshi imports from all the countries are raw materials, intermediate goods, capital machineries. We import very few finished goods. Same goes for india as well, mostly food items and raw materials we import from India. In chinese case they are mostly capital macihneries. In both the cases, both the countries are complimentary to BD economy as we reexport those goods to western market.



A very astute analysis. Heartening to hear such sensible voices amidst the usual cacophony of psychotics and retards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> I've deleted the rest of your quote as its an appeal to emotion fallacy..coming to your quote above .... its very obvious your understanding of international trade is either way below what google offers you currently... OR .... you willingly choose to sleep in your own poop day in and out.
> 
> Maybe this can help your wit's in doing the maths about your 10Billion imports :
> 
> 
> China looking to import tea to cut trade gap :: Business :: bdnews24.com ::
> 
> and to revitalize your memory, somewhat older NEWS (2006)
> 
> 
> CHINA REPLACES INDIA AS LARGEST EXPORTER TO BANGLADESH




We are talking about indian view of Bangladesh market of estimated $10 billion (roughly $4 billion legal and $6 billion illegal). You had no answer to what motivates india in instigating conflict with Myanmar to keep the market for itself. 

As for China trade imbalance, China addresses these concern more generously by trade concession and providing hundred of millions of dollars in loans and grants. By building crucial infrastrctures in Bangladesh. By strengthening Bangladesh defense or last 35 years. And to indian disappointment, there is no price tag for Bangladesh-China strategic friendship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> We are talking about indian view of Bangladesh market of estimated $10 billion (roughly $4 billion legal and $6 billion illegal).


10Billion .... are you in your senses mister? If economics was not your major, its OK. But dont throw in wild numbers.



> You had no answer to what motivates india in instigating conflict with Myanmar to keep the market for itself.


Instigating is what you CLAIM. Let me know ANY independent source claiming such. I shall await.


----------



## khabib

Stumper said:


> 10Billion .... are you in your senses mister? If economics was not your major, its OK. But dont throw in wild numbers.
> 
> 
> Instigating is what you CLAIM. Let me know ANY independent source claiming such. I shall await.



Stumper. Please do some reading. Also read the following trade report. in 2004 officially it
was 1.7 billion. Now it is close to 3.89Billion officially.

http://siteresources.worldbank.org/SOUTHASIAEXT/Resources/223546-1168296540386/ch2.pdf


----------



## Iggy

khabib said:


> Stumper. Please do some reading.



gr888..he is asking links for reading


----------



## Stumper

khabib said:


> Now it is close to 3.89Billion officially.



Thanks Khabib. See iDune, i told you so, it cant be 10Billion.


----------



## eastwatch

khabib said:


> Stumper. Please do some reading. Also read the following trade report. in 2004 officially it
> was 1.7 billion. Now it is close to 3.89Billion officially.
> http://siteresources.worldbank.org/SOUTHASIAEXT/Resources/223546-1168296540386/ch2.pdf


In 2007-08, BD imported a total $3.54 billion (roughly) worth of goods, but in the 08-09 fiscal the import was down to $2.78 billion (roughly). The less import can be accounted for the less import of foodstuff, specially the staples like rice and wheat, from India. However, many goods are smuggled from India. No one really knows the exact value of these goods.

BD quite successfully improved its agriculture after SIDR cyclone struck this country. This trend continues. This year also the food production will surpass the last year's record and thus less import. However, India itself is importing food from other countries because of lower production due to droughts.


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Thanks Khabib. See iDune, i told you so, it cant be 10Billion.



You dont even know simple data about national trade and you are harping on with wounded indian ego.

Read even your own source, illegal trade is twice as much as leagel trade. You are not even qualified to make comments on these issues but what can you do when your indiotic ego takes over. Combining 3.89/or 4 billion with illegal trade worth twice as much totalled more than $10 billion. And india is instigating whole lot of troubles to prevent any land route through Myanmar and destroy Bangladesh relation with that country.


*Illegal trade exceeds legal deals with Bangladesh*

Illegal trade across the Bangladesh border through northeast India and Bengal in 2001-02 was about eight times the legal trade for goods imported into India whereaas illegal exports was double the volume of legal exports.

Illegal trade exceeds legal deals with Bangladesh


----------



## idea123

Why is the Bangladesh - Myanmar thread becoming Bangladesh - India thread economics thread??
We should leave this thread as per the heading and have a dedicated thread on economics.


----------



## khabib

Stumper said:


> Thanks Khabib. See iDune, i told you so, it cant be 10Billion.



Sure. But now due to the border fence the unofficial commerce(smuggling) is down. But before, it was higher than the official commerce.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> You dont even know simple data about national trade and you are harping on with wounded indian ego.
> 
> Read even your own source, illegal trade is twice as much as leagel trade. You are not even qualified to make comments on these issues but what can you do when your indiotic ego takes over. Combining 3.89/or 4 billion with illegal trade worth twice as much totalled more than $10 billion. And india is instigating whole lot of troubles to prevent any land route through Myanmar and destroy Bangladesh relation with that country.
> 
> 
> *Illegal trade exceeds legal deals with Bangladesh*
> 
> Illegal trade across the Bangladesh border through northeast India and Bengal in 2001-02 was about eight times the legal trade for goods imported into India whereaas illegal exports was double the volume of legal exports.
> 
> Illegal trade exceeds legal deals with Bangladesh



According to this article, illegal trade is in favor of BD as BD sent 8 times more through illegal channel to india whereas india sents twice.

I am confused here even I think all trades should be taken place in legal channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

khabib said:


> Can you please give any reference to the above news ?



idune knows so many things about the internal set ups of RAW, its operational methods and future planning vis-a-vis BD that I have reason to believe that his source is RAW itself. RAW may have told him that China has not allowed Burma to attack BD. 

But, I am rather surprised to see how this almighty RAW of idune lost the game to the Chinese. Was it not RAW that was behind this Burmese military buildup, according to his previous posts? Why then, he has not come with a new theory that his almighty RAW has pardoned the poor Bangladesh this time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

